# Island Empire, Part III, The Lich's Curse



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2008)

The game continues here. 

OOC: Part II
OOC
RG
Part I
Wiki


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2008)

OOC: Post any actions you may want to wrap up and then we'll let Geoffrey introduce the scene for dinner.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2008)

OOC: Please see the OOC for some announcements.


----------



## Lou (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

"Captain Swabby, Anson, Mig, and I are visitors here with no place of our own.  Would be be so gracious as to allow us the use of a guest room to rest and get cleaned up?  I must retreive some items first."  

Mingo will walk back through the compound to search for whole skiprocks that may remain. 

Mingo and Anson will visit the 'Sun to see if any medications there will aid the healing of the sores, before retiring to a room to clean up, rest, and prepare for the dinner.

Mingo and Anson will wear their best clothes for the dinner.  Anson will dress in his darkest brown suit, but Mingo will wear a red-violet full-length  silk dress with a modest neckline.

[sblock=OOC]Should Swabby say no, then we will retreat to the inn.

Mingo hit with most of her skiprocks, so I'm going to drop her to 5 from the original 40.  She still has cold iron and silver skiprocks.

I'll advance Mingo and Anson in level in the RG.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2008)

Captain Swabby has Matie take take Mingo and company to a pair of cabins below decks. 

[sblock=Mingo]Mingo can recover a few skiprocks, unfortunately, the early attempts to treat the sores prove unsuccessful.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl will also ask Captain Swabby if he may be quartered on his most astounding and pleasant _CrestDancer_!  If Capt. Swabby agrees, he will immediately tend to having any of his belongings transferred to his new quarters (but I think Gnurl has pretty much all of his stuff on his person (thanks to his _Heward's Handy Haversack_)


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Captain Swabby, I was wondering if the _CrestDancer_ has an on-board workshop?  I have recently gained the ability to create magic wands, and I am anxious to get started using this ability."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2008)

"Yes, we have a fine workshop with high quality tools. I'll have Matie put you in a cabin right around the corner from the workshop if you like?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Dinner*

As early evening falls, the smell of fresh baked bread, roasting meats and other savory scents abound about the ship known as The Radiant Sun. The ship itself is busy with a large canopy being opened bewteen the masts so as to form a large covered paviallion with the main deck serving as the floor. A quick glance shows large kegs being stacked in several locations in addition to large tabels being assembled.

Arriving on ship, you are escourted towards the quarterdeck in servants in what can only be houshold livery and they seem strangly out of place on such a ship as the Radiant Sun. Instead of being being taken to the ward room as before, each individual is lead to the seconde level which appears to be a large series of rooms. Escourted thru the white marbled foyer you turn right towards perhaps and walk perhaps 20 feet to a set of large wooden doors. As you enter the room you are annouced and find yourself in a very comfortable drawing room which has been furnished with empire style furniture and tapestries. Several people are already circulating thru the room and you immediately spot Geoffrey standing next to a beautiful woman who is perhaps 5 years his junior. As you approach Geoffrey says...Elizabeth this is (Charcter Name)......(Character Name) this is my wife "The Lady Elizabeth. From her demanor and their inteaction you quickly deduce that while Geoffrey commands "The Radiant Sun" he has no voice on this particualr deck.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"A pleasure to make your acquaintance, lady!  Geoffrey was instrumental to our survival today - without him I truly don't believe we would be here to enjoy this fine evening."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Dinner*

Greeting Hroosh with a warm smile and by extending an ivory colored hand upon which rest seveal lovely rings that are proably worth a barons ransom she replies. "He has told me a little of what has occured but I fear he has left out several details that would certainly earn him a scolding but he speaks highly of you Master Hroosh and of your willingess to close with foes greatly beyond your own individual power so please be welcome to my home"


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Yes, we have a fine workshop with high quality tools. I'll have Matie put you in a cabin right around the corner from the workshop if you like?"



"Yes, that would be MOST agreeable, thank you Captain!"


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> ...You immediately spot Geoffrey standing next to a beautiful woman who is perhaps 5 years his junior. As you approach Geoffrey says...Elizabeth this is (Charcter Name)......(Character Name) this is my wife "The Lady Elizabeth. From her demanor and their inteaction you quickly deduce that while Geoffrey commands "The Radiant Sun" he has no voice on this particualr deck.



Gnurl bows low (as if he wasn't low enough already!) and says, "I am simply enchanted to make your acquaintance, Dear lady!  I wonder how Geoffrey can ever manage to tear himself away from your side for long enough to brave the dangers of the world with us?  Still, I am very glad that you permit him to do so!  Doubtless, without his impeccable talents and strength, we surely would be lost."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Dinner*

Greeting the gnome with an equally warm small she replies "Master Gnurl, please be welcome, my husband has told we of the magic you brought to bear that greatly aided the mission. However he has once again failed to fully disclose his own role, something that I shall certainly discuss with him" The with a slight smile she conintues "Geoffrey stated that you wit sometimes  comes out at very trying times, perhaps I could use that should a postion of jester become availabe in my home."


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Geoffrey stated that you wit sometimes  comes out at very trying times, perhaps I could use that should a postion of jester become availabe in my home."



"My dear lady, during our most recent expedition together, I made a similar remark to Geoffrey, and, in fact, offered to be his jester.  This was, however, a jest itself, and, I must say that as opulent and posh as your home and surroundings are, I really don't think that you could afford my services, madam.  Wizards of Power are not a common commodity, and I must insist that my value as such has gone up considerably in recent times."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Dinner*

Smiling at the small figure in front of her she replies "I have often thought the same, that only if Geoffrey would increase the household budget I could afford much more. Thank you Master Gnurl for reminding me once again to discuss this issue with him" As the interplay turns to this topic Geoffrey's eyes roll slightly.


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As the interplay turns to this topic Geoffrey's eyes roll slightly.



"See how your association with me bears unexpected fruit?!" Gnurl says with an indulgent wink to Geoffrey.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2008)

Terry Lockspar comes in with Captain Marin, who is dressed in a fine dress uniform. The Captain leans heavily on his cane, but his eyes are bright and he looks surprisingly energetic for a man of his years. "Dear lady, an honor to meet you." With some difficulty he bows over her hand. "And you Captain Vasa, let me thank you for honoring my request to the church for aid. I am most pleased to have my son back." His old hand still holds surprising strength as he shakes Geoffrey's hand. Terry nods politely to the lady and smiles at Geoffrey. The Captain continues, "A marvelous ship. I've always favored utilitarian ships and kept the luxuries at port, but I see you've done an admirable job of combining the two. A result of the woman's touch no doubt. My Lorrienna was never much for the sea. She always waited for me at home." Realizing he is rambling a bit, the Captain moves to make way for others to be received by the hostess.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Dinner*

Warming at the sight of the old sea dog, Elizabeth will say "My Dear Captain Marin, it has been way to long since you have visited my brothers court you simply must come when things allow. I do remember your last call when my father was alive and the kitten you gave me has given me much pleasure though i wager my mother has not yet forgiven you" Taking his hand she kisses him briefly on the check and says "It would  give me great pleasure to show you my home this evening should you have the time"...As the old man moves to Geoffrey and shakes his hand Geoffrey will say "It has been my pleasure sir, you devotion to the church and your generosity could simply not be overlooked by the Archbishop and fortune favored us in that I was close at hand. I do wish your son a speedy recovery and should you need aid from the healers of the church please let us know and they will be dispatched."


----------



## Lou (Feb 18, 2008)

*Mingo & Co.*

Mingo makes sure that Mig's hair has been brushed and a clean kerchief is placed around her neck.  "Mig, you may have to wait outside for this party."  Mingo tells Mig.  "If you do, I'm sure they will have a big bone for you.  I'll see to it."

They walk over to the 'Sun and follow the servants to the room.  Anson stops their escort and asks, "With a party this formal, should we leave Mig outside?"  Mig steps forward, "Hush, Anson."  Addressing the servant, Mingo says, "Mig is a prized member of our group, so will you be announcing her with us, or providing her with a pillow and large beefy bones?"  Mingo stares at the servant, awaiting an answer.

Without giving time for a reply, Mingo continues, "Just announce us and then get the pillow and bones ready in a corner, Mingo Frasse, Yondalla's Wayward Warden, and Anson of Lanbidrig, with Mig the Boerboel."

After the introduction, Mingo will curtsey to Geoffrey and Lady Elizabeth as Anson and Mig bow.  As Lady Elizabeth extends her hand, Mingo will take it, and after the greeting, Mingo will say, "Delighted to meet you Lady Elizabeth.  Your work on the Radiant Sun is well known to distant ports.  Anson and his companion Mig have been a great help to me in my recent travels aiding little people and others in need."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2008)

*Dinner*

Mingo and company are greeted warmly and suprisingly there are already accomodations for Mig. With a slight smile the Lady Elizabeth says "I have found that if i have a pillow and a nice dinner prepared for Geoffrey he always suffers thru my parties with a stiff upper lip" continuing she says.."Mistress Mingo, that name does sound familar but i can not place it, perhaps I shall recall it before the evening passes but pleae be welcome and make yourself at home"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 18, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon awakes from his nap, one that continued much longer than he anticipated.  He quickly gets ready, dressing in one of his old military uniforms (it's the nicest thing he has).  It still fits pretty well, a bit tight in some spots making the area around the gut a little uncomfortable unless he sucks it in a bit.  The uniform makes the old sailor younger somehow and much more attractive.  

He quickly goes to M.'s room and knocks.  When she answers, he takes his chastising for being late in stride with a smile, just happy to be able to escort her.  As she looks him up and down she takes her finger and thumb and removing some shaving soap lather between his earlobe and cheek.  He turns a bit red and says, "Thank you, these sores were made shaving more uncomfortable than usual.  I don't get dressed up much these days and well I was in hurry, all this fighting seemed to tire me much more than it used to.  "

He offers M. his arm and they will arrive at the Radiant Sun.

When introduced to Elizabeth, he will take her hand and kiss the back side.  "It is wonderful to meet you, I was afraid our new friend might be married to his profession.  I'm glad to learn he has the sense not to let a beautiful woman pass him by."  He glances quickly at M. as he says the final part - he is learning that lesson himself.

After introductions are made, he will say to Geoffry, "What a beautiful ship, I'd love to have the ten gold peice tour when you have the chance."

He will look at M. "I don't know about you, but those kegs are really calling to me, can I get you one?"

OOC - I can not remember, is this party for the officers or is the crew from The Sheet here as well?


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 18, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

In one of the cabins aboard the 'Sheet that was set aside for the injured and ill, Finn Hunter begins to clamber from the unconsciousness that has claimed him for its own.  "Shadows, " he moans.  "Shadows from out of the walls."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2008)

*Dinner*

"I am afraid at times he does appear that way" Elizabeth says then adds "But I still find ways to remind him even if it is just thru my clothing bill. Please make yourself welcome, Geoffrey has told me much about your quest to help Captain Marin and the recent trials to help an old friend so should you ever need aid just sent word thru the Church and I will make sure Geoffrey comes".....addressing in turn Mariann she says while placing a kiss on her check "It has been far to long since we have last visited, please if time allows visit me often I often. Besides, winking at Marieann" I need help choosing new drapes. Geoffrey is no help at all"

"Certainly, you may have it whenever you wish but I must warn you in advance that you will suffer thru some serious boredome should Elizabeth be present when you tour the upper levels, as the discussion of furniture, tapestires and odd and ends can go on for hours" Geoffrey says.

OCC: The kegs were being set up on the main deck of the RAdiant Sun to entertain both crews. The officers and VIP's are all attending the party inside the residence which is the 2nd and 3rd levels just below the quarterdeck proper.

For Scotley
[sblock]Sorry for the somewhat formal party etc...I just could not see Elizabeth passing up and opportuinty[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

[sblock=Finn]You have gotten a little out of sync. My intention was for Marienna to be present to rouse Finn and then bring him up to speed. After some healing he should be able to attend the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

Marienna, dressed in a much more modest dress than usual with a high neck and long skirt to conceal the sores greets the Vasa's warmly. "Indeed, we really must get together more often. I would be happy to help you spend Geoffrey's coin on new drapes anytime." She sticks close to Radoon obviously not feeling her best after the strain of the battle and the curse.


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 18, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

DM [sblock]  It's okay, I think I can play his waking up out somewhat with everybody away from the ship.  I posted a note in the OOC thread about some back story ideas.  If you want to email some about thoughts, you can reach me at work at keith.wells@acbl.org  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

My bad!  This belongs in the OOC thread.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2008)

[sblock=Finn]What ever you think works best is fine by me. I'm always up for a little dramatic flair.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pause*

OCC; Waiting for Finn to join...or should i just proceed?


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 20, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  GO ahead with your fun, Todd.  I'm gonna be having some fun back on the 'Sheet.   


Finn's murmurs increase in volume, and he begins to thrash about the bed in which he lays, as if he is fighting unseen foes.  His movements lead to his falling to the deck after a few minutes, and he appears to awaken.  His now open eyes are haunted and furtive, casting about the dim room as if scared someone will attack him from every shadow.  Staggering, he moves to the lanterns giving light to the cabin, increasing the length of the wick so that the room is cast into high contrast without shade.  Taking one lantern down from its hook, he searches the room for some weapon, however crude it might be.  Finally finding a baying pin, he takes it and the lantern back to bed.  Pushing it against the bulkhead, he climbs back in, hooking the lantern over a convenient nail, holding the pin like it is his last thread to life.  His eyes continually scan the room, searching for a foe that does not seem to be there, but one which he knows is waiting for his attention to wane.


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*

Mingo sample the fruit and pastries before leaving Anson at the food and looking for the officers of the _Radiant Sun_ to chitchat about the ship's range, speed, and recent travels.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  After some wine and some cupcakes (with m&m's and spirnkles!) Gnurl's eyelids get enormously heavy,  Thanking his Host and Hostess profusely, Gnurl will excuse himself to go and put ointment on his sores, and then go to bed.  

OOC:  That's right!  Gnurl made the FORT save, so no sores!


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC:  Leif, don't have Gnurl leave before Geoffrey tells everyone what he knows about the Sea Sorcerer and liches in general.  Doesn't Gnurl want one more cupcake first? Maybe a moon pie?


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Leif, don't have Gnurl leave before Geoffrey tells everyone what he knows about the Sea Sorcerer and liches in general.  Doesn't Gnurl want one more cupcake first? Maybe a moon pie?



OOC:  Hearing Mingo's offer of more nosh, Gnurl will do an about face.  "Ok, ok, ok, if you're going to twist my little arm, I'll have ONE more cupcake! or two, or three, or...."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2008)

*Dinner*

When all the guests have been received and the cocktail hour passed, the officers and guest will be lead into a dining room left of the entryway once Master Gnurl has said his goodbyes and left for bed. A large table capable of sitting 32 has been set with snowy white linen and silver in addition to a very delicate chine done in pale yellow and white. A lovely meal is served with special attention being paid to racial deliciases that would be enjoyed by the respective representatives of their race.

With the conclusion of dinner, Marin, the party, Nathan Vasa and Elizabeth Vasa all assemble in yet another drawing room this one fitted out with comfortable club chairs. As after dinner cordials and drinks are served Geoffrey will take a seat in the circle of chairs next to Elizabeth, hands her a cordial containg a clear liquid and says "If there is no objections I will start this tale and leave it to Master Radoon, Hroosh and compnay to add to and inform of use earlier events. I have explained how I was summoned by the church actiong upon the request of Captain Marin. And we all know of how our battel progressed up until meeting the Lich. When the priest departed he made mention of Tyrros. Now for those 
who are not familar with the name Tyrros is a dark northern god. One of cruelty and death. It was long thought that most of his followers had been erradicted as the Church over the years have mounted many extensive campaigns to weaken and destroy them. From that comment it is possible that they are trying to resurface and once again make their presence felt in the empire. I hesitate to say that this is a certainty as it may have been merely a dark curse uttered by a betrayed party which is the most common context for it's use. So until there is verification I am most loath to report it as fact. When we recoverd it was reported by my officers that just after the explosion, a large bird carrying a small metal case was seen flying off. This may well be our new liches pyclatery"

Geoffrey will then pause...."Does anyone have anyting else to add"


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 22, 2008)

*Finn Hunter - Back on the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Mistress Abelard has been tending the wounded during Marienna absence.  Most of the crew's wounds have been superficial, although Master Allois still is withdrawn and seemingly confused to all that has happened over the last few months.  She moves from the large cabin that he and his father are sharing to check on young Mr. Hunter.  Her husband and son have spoken well of the young human, especially following the battle against those shark people.  She notices that the light coming from under his door is much brighter than it had been earlier.  Hoping that he is now awake, she taps lightly at the door, and eases it open.  "Mr. Hunter, are you awake?"  The sight that greets her eyes of Finn almost cowering in his bed shocks her.

"Who is it?" the cannoneer almost screams, fear seeming to stream from every sweat soaked pore.  "Oh, Mistress Abalard.  It's you.  I'm back aboard the 'Sheet, unless they've captured you as well.  'Ware the shadows, ma'am, 'ware the shadows.  They've got things that can come out of a seeming solid wall, wherever 'tis dark, and they try to suck your soul like you or I would suck the marrow out of a chicken's leg bone."

Realizing his panic is beyond her ability to completely calm, Mistress Abelard makes what calming noises she can.  "There, there, Mr. Hunter. Yes, you're back aboard the Bedsheet.  Captain Radoon and the others rescued you at the same time as when they found Master Allois.  You've had a bad time of it, but you seem to have pulled through well enough.  There's none of those foul shadows here, but you just lay back and rest.  I'll get you some good soup to help restore your strength  and let the Captain and Marienna Lockspur know that you're awake."

Finn does seem to relax a bit at this, although his eyes continue to scan the room unceasingly and the grip on the belaying pin does not relax.    Mistress Abelard closes the door, and heads toward the galley, calling her son as she goes.  When he meets her at the galley, she tells him to go to the Radiant Sun and let Marienna know that Finn has awakened, and is in an extremely distressed state.  She prepares a bowl of a savory chowder that she had simmering and takes it back to the cannoneer's cabin.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Geoffrey, I'm not gone, Mingo talked me into staying and enjoying more of your divine cupcakes!  So I've been here the whole time."

OOC:  see post 35


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> When all the guests have been received and the cocktail hour passed, the officers and guest will be lead into a dining room left of the entryway once Master Gnurl has said his goodbyes and left for bed. A large table capable of sitting 32 has been set with snowy white linen and silver in addition to a very delicate chine done in pale yellow and white. A lovely meal is served with special attention being paid to racial deliciases that would be enjoyed by the respective representatives of their race.
> 
> With the conclusion of dinner, Marin, the party, Nathan Vasa and Elizabeth Vasa all assemble in yet another drawing room this one fitted out with comfortable club chairs. As after dinner cordials and drinks are served Geoffrey will take a seat in the circle of chairs next to Elizabeth, hands her a cordial containg a clear liquid and says "If there is no objections I will start this tale and leave it to Master Radoon, Hroosh and compnay to add to and inform of use earlier events. I have explained how I was summoned by the church actiong upon the request of Captain Marin. And we all know of how our battel progressed up until meeting the Lich. When the priest departed he made mention of Tyrros. Now for those
> who are not familar with the name Tyrros is a dark northern god. One of cruelty and death. It was long thought that most of his followers had been erradicted as the Church over the years have mounted many extensive campaigns to weaken and destroy them. From that comment it is possible that they are trying to resurface and once again make their presence felt in the empire. I hesitate to say that this is a certainty as it may have been merely a dark curse uttered by a betrayed party which is the most common context for it's use. So until there is verification I am most loath to report it as fact. When we recoverd it was reported by my officers that just after the explosion, a large bird carrying a small metal case was seen flying off. This may well be our new liches pyclatery"
> ...




Who is Nathan Vasa?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2008)

*well done*



			
				SirCaith said:
			
		

> Mistress Abelard has been tending the wounded during Marienna absence.  Most of the crew's wounds have been superficial, although Master Allois still is withdrawn and seemingly confused to all that has happened over the last few months.  She moves from the large cabin that he and his father are sharing to check on young Mr. Hunter.  Her husband and son have spoken well of the young human, especially following the battle against those shark people.  She notices that the light coming from under his door is much brighter than it had been earlier.  Hoping that he is now awake, she taps lightly at the door, and eases it open.  "Mr. Hunter, are you awake?"  The sight that greets her eyes of Finn almost cowering in his bed shocks her.
> 
> "Who is it?" the cannoneer almost screams, fear seeming to stream from every sweat soaked pore.  "Oh, Mistress Abalard.  It's you.  I'm back aboard the 'Sheet, unless they've captured you as well.  'Ware the shadows, ma'am, 'ware the shadows.  They've got things that can come out of a seeming solid wall, wherever 'tis dark, and they try to suck your soul like you or I would suck the marrow out of a chicken's leg bone."
> 
> ...




Nice post!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2008)

*Radoon*

Before going into the meeting with the others, Radoon will take a look over to the sheet and hopefully see his crew having a good time.

_After what they have been through, they need some down time.  You really couldn't ask for a better crew._

To Geoffry's comment on elaborating about the journey, Radoon will offer, "It is really not important how we came to be here, but here is where we were destined to be and I fear our journey is not over.  But, if anyone one needs details, I will be more than happy to elaborate."

Radoon will sit with H'Roosh on one side and M. on the other and listen attentively as Geoffry relays his information.  Once Geoffry is finished, "I don't really know if I can help much in this battle, I will be more than happy to sail a ship, should we have one to use, to find this abomination but as we saw in the fight, my skills as a fighter are lacking when it comes to magical/undead creatures.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2008)

*Meetings*

"Sometimes it is not skill Master Radoon but willingess to close with the enemey and bring aid to your allies that count the most"....Geoffrey replies

OCC:Nathan Vasa is the chancelor for "The Radiant Sun" think first officer.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2008)

*Radoon*

"You are right Geoffry.  Courage is not the absence of fear but the control of it.  If there is one thing my crew knows I believe in, it is that.

I will sail with any of you who want to finish this battle, heck, maybe we can get rid of these blasted sores, I look worse than that grog wench that tried to bed Rook."  He lets out a hardly laugh at his own humor.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I will certainly continue the quest with you gents, if you'll still have me.  It galls me to think that we have come this far, only to find ourselves burdened by the curse of that, that THING who lacks the common decency to just die when killed!"


----------



## Lou (Feb 22, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

"We detoured here to investigate the strange undead, but we never expected a lich!  Now that the curse binds us together, we will gladly join you, if you will have us.  Tracking down the Sea Sorcerer appears to be our new quest."  Stopping scratch, Mingo continues, with her voice trailing off "As well as getting rid of these sores."


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC:  Gnurl is SOO pleased that he didn't get the sores!


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*The Lich*

"The one unassaiable fact is that the Lich can not be allowed to remain at large even if that means we must take the Sea Sorceros's lair by stealth or storm. And the question remains, who else in a party to this darkness"  Geoffrey says.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

A young Halfling, son of the master of sails from the Rumpled Bedsheet arrives to interrupt at this point. He seems quite embarrassed to intrude, but asks to speak with Marienna. He speaks softly with her for a moment and she nods gravely. After receiving some instruction and a small vial the halfling departs. It is clear the young man has considerable admiration for the healer and he bows respectfully as he departs. She turns her attention to the assembled company. "It seems another member of our crew has recovered and is in some distress. I must attend to him. If possible I will return shortly and I hope he will be well enough to join us, for he may be able to add to the tale." Making her apologies to the hostess she departs. 

[sblock=Finn]Mistress Ableard returns in a moment with a tincture in a glass of wine. Think Xanax.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

Marienna arrives back on the Bedsheet to examine Finn who should already be feeling the effects of the tincture in the wine by now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*Dinner*

"Then it is more or less agreed that we shall continue this course and track down this foul LIch" Geoffrey asks


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"You can count me in, Geoffrey!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

Captain Marin remains silent throughout the discussion of the future and waits until all are joined before addressing the group.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dinner*

Geoffrey will get up from his chair and pour drinks for those who indicate they wish one before returning to his chair next to Elizabeth. "We know that we are facing undead for sure....but what other foul constructs await us. It may very well behoove us to make what preparations we can in advance in regards to healing and spells ..it will take I fear quite and arsenal to overcome his defenses and minios...I for one can make it so we can strike his minions as well as secure us with healing and if necessary divine fire"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh will wait silently, accepting a glass of spirits from Geoffrey as he waits calmly for Marin to speak.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 25, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon is torn between going with M. and staying with the group.  He feels a little out of place at such a formal affair but will stay nonetheless.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl turns down the offer of spiritous libations in favor of keeping his unaddled Gnomish wits about him.  It seems only right and proper to be totally sober when you are planning your funeral, after all....


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2008)

Terry Lockspar takes a drink of from his large glass of spirits of some sort and says. "I did a little asking around of some sailors this afternoon and learned that whatever carried that box to the Sea Sorcerer's ship. It wasn't any sort of bird. It had wings right enough, but it was a little humanoid shaped thing with blunt features and an unnatural look to it. It was a gray green color with rough warty looking skin and lots of needle-like teeth."

OOC: [sblock=Knowledge Arcana check 18+]Sounds like it could be a construct known as a Homunculus.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 25, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Marienna arrives back at the 'Sheet, and proceeds to the cabin where Finn had been left sleeping.  She taps lightly at the door, "Finn, 'tis Marienna, might I come in?"  She opens the door to a calmer scene than had been reported to her.

Finn is up now, looking for clothing.  The lights are still bright, but it doesn't look like the oil is now in danger of running out within the next hour.  An empty bowl sits on a table next to the bed, and a glass still mostly full of wine stands next to it.  Finn is shirtless, and Marienna can see the sores spotted around his torso.  He points toward the glass as he speaks.

"Hello, Marienna, I'm guessing that was your suggestion, to calm me down.  Believe it or not, Mistress Abelard's soup did that.  They didn't feed me after they caught me, rather I was the meal it seemed.  The wine tasted slightly bitter, so I'm guessing you added something to either calm me, or make me sleep.  Sorry, I slept enough thanks to those fiends, I'd rather stay awake for a little while right now.  Now, did you find my gear when you found me or am I gonna have to ransack this bilge of a flotsam island to find a decent kit again?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2008)

Marienna looks tired, covered in sores, but happy as she smiles, "We did find your gear. It should be in that duffel under the bed." She gestures at the wine glass. "I did have a little something to calm your nerves put into the wine. Nothing too strong, just a little something to take the edge off. The first word we got on you was none to promising. I feared you'd be in a worse state." She points a thumb over her shoulder. "The rest of us are meeting with Captain Marin on Geoffrey Vasa's boat, the Radiant Sun. We managed to recover Allois, but he's got a long healing process ahead of him. Do you feel up to joining the party. I guess it is a celebration of success. I expect Captain Marin would like to thank you for helping find Allois."


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Terry Lockspar takes a drink of from his large glass of spirits of some sort and says. "I did a little asking around of some sailors this afternoon and learned that whatever carried that box to the Sea Sorcerer's ship. It wasn't any sort of bird. It had wings right enough, but it was a little humanoid shaped thing with blunt features and an unnatural look to it. It was a gray green color with rough warty looking skin and lots of needle-like teeth."
> 
> OOC: [sblock=Knowledge Arcana check 18+]Sounds like it could be a construct known as a Homunculus.[/sblock]



OOC:  Gnurl's knowledge (arcana) check is a 37.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1507590/ 

"You know, that does indeed sound a bit like it might be a construct known as a homunculus, but it occurs to me that that description also bears a striking resemblance to a quasit, which is a possibility that raises a whole new set of dangers for us.  A lich who has one demon servant, is most likely going to have other demon servants, or worse yet, Demon Masters."


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 27, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn smiles wryly.  "I'm not certain I was all that much help to be thanked for.  Last thing I clearly remember was planting a charge near one of the junctures on those floating walls and a shadow I was hiding in suddenly becoming alive and engulfing me.  Everything after that is a blur, like looking through an oiled glass.  But I would like to know what all happened."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

"Come then, let us go to the Captain's party. These things are very important to him and along the way I'll tell you what happened." She to tell Finn of what happed during his absence at least as she understands it.


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 27, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

"Very well, then.  If you will give me a moment's privacy, I'll dress in clothes befitting an reception with a Church official, and we can be off."  Finn reaches under the bed to pull out the duffel, and begins to remove various items of clothing, and a pair of boots.  He also looks for his weapons, preferring to be prepared rather than surprised.  "I'll be but a moment.  Even still, I hope this was not planned as a late evening.  For now I feel a fiend full of energy, but I know that my recuperative powers are not sufficient to have fully restored me this quickly.  Nerves, and fear, that is what have me in this state right now.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

Once dressed, he is quickly led aboard an impressive ship called the Radiant Sun. Soon Finn Hunter is introduced to Geoffrey Vasa and his wife...


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*Dinner and Drinks*

Geoffrey replies "It is a pleasure Mr Finn, welcome aboard" "Yes , welcome to my home. Have you eaten yet?" the lady elizabeth quiries


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 28, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn shakes Geoffrey's hand, and bow low to kiss the fingertips of Elizabeth's.  "Thank you both for the hospitality.  My last hosts were not as formal, nor anywhere as kind.  I did just finish a remarkable soup, madam, that is much responsible for my current good spirits, but Thank you for asking.  Something light to drink, perchance, that won't insult my injured sensibilites, nor incite any passions?  Fruit juice, or a sparkling water, perhaps?  I will defer to the suggestions of my nurse and guide in these matter, Marienna?"

After gathering a light aperatif, Finn will find somewhere to sit and relax.  "So, ladies and gentlemen, you were discussing the flight of our animated miscreant?  Don't forget, the other foe that fled during your fight in his throne room.  I fear that that foul cleric has more in store to bedevil us with."

Having unleashed this additional thought, Finn settles back to listen to the discussion.

DM [sblock] Scott, Finn will now try out his new power, touchvision.  It will be semi- unconscious, more seeking out everything that is going on around him than an intentional use of the power.  This will be his first use of the power, so it may be slightly shocking to him.  If he would discover something other than what his normal senses tell him is there, let me know. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 29, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				SirCaith said:
			
		

> After gathering a light aperatif, Finn will find someone to sit and relax.  "so, ladies and gentlemen, you were discussing the flight of our animated miscreant?  Don't forget, the other foe that fled during your fight in his throne room.  I fear that that foul cleric has more in store to bedevil us with."




Mingo sighs at the mention of the gaseous cleric who escaped.  She had forgotten about him.  "He is also cursed, so he may have a bone to pick with the Sea Sorcerer of his own."

Mingo sips her drink and wonders when the evil cleric might reappear.  A puzzled look crossed her face.  His name was just on the tip of her tongue, but she couldn't quite remember it.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 29, 2008)

OOC: I'll get a proper post up later today or this evening.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2008)

OOC: I'll be out of touch until Sunday evening or Monday morning. Sorry for the delay. I've been having trouble getting on the boards.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

*Captain Marin Speaks*

Getting to his feet with some effort, the old Captain fixes his watery gaze on each of you briefly before speaking. "I want to first say thanks to you all for recovering not only my son, but my ships. After having a look over them, I'm confident that I can get them back together again." He has Terry pass around a packet of letters each sealed with the Marin and Son logo in wax. "In payment, I've given each of you a draft worth some 8,000 gp in addition to the retainer of 3,000 you got when you joined this quest." Seeing some of you hesitate, he holds up a hand. "Now don't refuse it. I can aford it and you've all earned it. If you are so inclined I have a couple of fellows back in Cambre that will give you a 30% discount on the animation of magic items or if you prefer I can see that you get a good deal on some land or a boat. Don't feel bound to that, spend the money any way you like. Marienna tells me that you are most likely going to have to slay this Sorcerer Lich fellow to break the curse. I'm truely sorry for that. I'll be willing to lend any aid I can to that quest. I'm afraid I'm going to have to take the 'Bedsheet back though." He has a brief coughing fit and takes a drink of wine before finally getting it back under control. "Now there are some of those scum out there in an icy version of my ships that are likely up to no good. If you get that curse sorted out and you are interested I'd be willing to pay to see them put out of business, but I understand you've to take care of other matters first. I expect to have my ships back in the water in a matter of weeks for one and months for the other. I'll be glad to hire any of you that are looking for a job if you wish. I owe you a huge debt and you can call on me for anything you need."


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2008)

OOC:  Ohhhh, Goody!  Gnurl has his eye on another spell or two or three that will burn off some of this extra money.

"Thank you very kindly, Captain marin!  It was a great day for all Gnome-kind when I made your acquaintance!  As you have said, we are presently rather preoccupied with ridding ourselves of this lich's curse, but I am confident that we will be able to accomplish that directly.  Once we do so, we may again be in need of employment, and I hope that our friendship with you can be renewed at that time to the mutual profit of all concerned."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2008)

*Radoon*

Once everyone is finished thanking Marin, Radoon will approach him and take him out of earshot.

"I need a couple of items created.  When you get back to Cambre could you have your contacts get to working on them?  One is a +1 returning shocking dagger and the other is a item of my own creation - a dagger dispensing backpack if you will."  Radoon hand Marin a crude drawing, "Here is what I was thinking.

I would also like a small plot of land with a nice house near the sea in Cambre, would you be able to help me with this, I was thinking it might be nice to finally get some land legs after this is all over."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

[sblock=Radoon]The old man takes the drawing and nods. "I'll pass your requests on tonight so that the items will be well under way when we make Cambre. As to the property, I have a friend in the land business. I'll introduce you when we get back. I'm sure she'll be able to help you find what you are looking for."  He looks very ernest for a moment. "Thank you again for everything Radoon. Yesterday pretty much everything I'd accomplished in my long life was lost to me and today, I'm well on my way to having it all back. I owe you my life in a very real sense." [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

The Captain responds to Gnurl. "I have been improved immeasurably by our association as well. Once you deal with the matter of the Lich, my door will be open to you."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2008)

*Radoon*

[sblock=Marin] "You have been a good friend to me longer than I care to admit, it was nothing that I know you would not have done for me.  I am just glad that Allois was OK and it all turned out as it did.  This trip has me seeing things through different eyes these days.  I still get enormous pleasure from a good fight but with losing Rook, the finite quality of life as once again showed itself and I guess I am just the right age to start to take notice.  Thank you for your help with those items and the land.  I am looking forward to spending some evenings telling old stories that embarrasses you terribly." [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*Dinner*

"You offer is appreciated Captain Marin and will be used wisely. As for unknown reasons you appear to be the target, I would offer escourt back to Cambry for the Bedsheet if necessary."


----------



## Lou (Mar 4, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*

"You are very generous, Captain Marin.  After the lich is destroyed, we do need to finish the fight with the occupants of the copied ship.  Such evil must not be allowed to continue." says Mingo softly.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Captain Marin, there is one other matter that I would like to discuss with you, given your experience and wisdom in the ways of shipping.  We have just come into possession of a vessel called the _CrestDancer_, and it seems to be a very fine ship, indeed.  I was wondering if you could perhaps make some inquiries with the maritime authorities and do whatever is necessary for us to stake our claim for salvage rights to this vessel?  Geoffrey and Radoon have their own ships already, well, Radoon's ship is actually yours, but I was wondering if Mingo, H'Roosh, Finn, and myself could file our claim to the _CrestDancer_ together, as co-owners/admirals superior to the resident Captain, Mr. Swabby."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2008)

"Is that the little yacht I saw? Fine looking ship. I can help you file a claim on it. You'll need to find out if there are any liens on the estate of the previous owner that could tie you up in court, but my guess is you can make a clean salvage claim. If you want to have multiple owners you'll need to draw up a partnership."


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Well, this Gnome is definitely interested!"  Says a very self-satisfied Gnurl.

OOC:  In fact, Gnurl wants to make an entry in the _CrestDancer's_ log to the effect that Owners Gnurl Whiskerling, H'Roosh, and Finn were taken onboard and assigned quarters.  No offense to Mingo, but she was pretty involved with Geoffrey, so I think she may want to stay about the _Radiant Sun_.

IN OTHER BIDNESS--

OOC:  Gnurl also intends to spend a day or two (as long as it takes) casting _identify_ spells on his _Runestaff of the Undead Slayer_, and learining exactly what it can do, because he never intends to get caught with his britches down by any other undead scum!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Captain Marin, there is one other matter that I would like to discuss with you, given your experience and wisdom in the ways of shipping.  We have just come into possession of a vessel called the _CrestDancer_, and it seems to be a very fine ship, indeed.  I was wondering if you could perhaps make some inquiries with the maritime authorities and do whatever is necessary for us to stake our claim for salvage rights to this vessel?  Geoffrey and Radoon have their own ships already, well, Radoon's ship is actually yours, but I was wondering if Mingo, H'Roosh, Finn, and myself could file our claim to the _CrestDancer_ together, as co-owners/admirals superior to the resident Captain, Mr. Swabby."




OCC - Leif, just to be clear, I would also like to be included on the salvage rights, as you know, I have no ship of my own either - Todd's character is the only one with one.


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 4, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn smiles at the gnome's exuberance.  "I don't need to be owning a ship, Gnurl, although I wouldn't be adverse to working for you on the ship.  Sailing master is such a grand sounding title.  I'll even cut you a deal on salary, as Captain Marin's generosity has made me flush in the pocket for quite a foreseeable time.  Indeed, captain, your generosity is much more than I feel is my true due.  I spent most of the last few days a prisoner of the creatures that had captured your son."

DM[sblock]Scott, anything different come up when I used touchsight?  Also, when I escorted Anorra back to Salty Bill's, I would have asked her for any additional information she might have had concerning the aftermath of the Masque.  Had she seen Bill since the night before?  Did I see Bill in the enclave, perhaps already converted to a zombie since he had outlived his usefulness by that point I'm sure.  Any extra little tidbits I might have picked up along the way not mentioned in the log of the fight? [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  In fact, Gnurl wants to make an entry in the _CrestDancer's_ log to the effect that Owners Gnurl Whiskerling, H'Roosh, and Finn were taken onboard and assigned quarters.  No offense to Mingo, but she was pretty involved with Geoffrey, so I think she may want to stay about the _Radiant Sun_.




OOC:  Interesting idea, since Mingo and Anson were the first in the party to be given quarters aboard the _CrestDancer_.  What makes you think that Mingo has any involvement with Geoffrey?  Mingo arrived at the 'Rest aboard a passenger ship.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Ok, Gnurl stands corrected.  The _CrestDancer's_ log will mention Radoon and Mingo as co-owners as well, and Finn will be omitted, as per his choice.

May I assume that I am able to learn the properties of the Runestaff of the Undead Slayer with my identify spells?

Skill checks, just in case:
Knowledge-Arcana (d20+17): 29
Spellcraft (Necromancy) (d20+17): 22
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1516752/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

_From the cast off son of pirates to ship owner and partner - what would my master think of me now, I wonder?_

"Well, my life certainly has become interesting since I met you all - in fact, the last two or three days have flown by such that it seems I've known you for years!  I thank you for accepting me so readily, and will happily continue our adventures together aboard the _CrestDancer_!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"And thank you, H'Roosh, for accepting a wee wizard Gnome whose prodigious Gnomish Gnose is only exceeded by the size of his mouth!"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2008)

*Radoon*

OOC - Did Marianne return to The Radiant Sun when Finn Did?

To the group, "So Geoffry, when would you propose we set sail?  Is there anything I can do to help you prepare?  Also, if Marin wouldn't mind parting with a few of the crew, I am sure we could increase our numbers."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2008)

*dinner*

"It should take us at least a week to escourt the bedsheet back to Cambry along with Captain Marin's property,,,then we could leave after reprovisiong and equipping and seek out the lich's lair.....as for actually leaving unless there is pressing business..we could sail on the morning tide"  Geoffrey responds


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  That will give me enough time to do my little experimentation/study of the runestaff, won't it?  (See post 84.)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  That will give me enough time to do my little experimentation/study of the runestaff, won't it?  (See post 84.)



You may indeed. Note that there is errata for the Magic Item Compendium and that a different selection of spells is provided than then ones in the book.


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "It should take us at least a week to escourt the bedsheet back to Cambry along with Captain Marin's property,,,then we could leave after reprovisiong and equipping and seek out the lich's lair.....as for actually leaving unless there is pressing business..we could sail on the morning tide"  Geoffrey responds




Mingo replies, pointing to Anson, "We have no reason to stay longer unless you gentlemen see a need.  Is there any additional scouting of the location of the Masque that should be done before we sail?  I mean after the party, of course!"  Mingo turns to Elizabeth and smiles.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> You may indeed. Note that there is errata for the Magic Item Compendium and that a different selection of spells is provided than then ones in the book.



OOC:  Ok, Great!  I was thinking that some different ones might work better.  Can you tell me where to find this errata?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

[sblock=Gnurl]Try here:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3873394&postcount=176

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

[sblock=Finn]The young man has a very strange evening. His paranoia about shadows is at first enhanced by a new found awareness of everyone in his surroundings. People way across the room or out in a hall are suddenly in his consciousness in a way that is new and startling. He is aware of everyone in the dinning room instead of just the persons his is speaking to. It leaves him with a slight headache and a tendency to whip his head around to look every time a servant approaches with a new course. Slowly he settles into the new awareness and finds it comforting to know that their are no undead lurking about.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

*oops forgot something...*

[sblock=Finn]Annora has not seen Bill since early the morning after the Masque. She fears the worst, but he was not among the undead that Finn has seen and if he asks Marienna or Radoon they don't remember seeing him either.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]Try here:
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3873394&postcount=176
> [/sblock]



OOC:  See, if I'd been thinking at the time, I could have used the Runestaff of the Undead Slayer to cast _incorporeal nova_ on the lich when it went gaseous at the end, and we wouldn't be having this problem at all!  Sorry, guys!


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 7, 2008)

*An Aside*

OOC:  Sorry, Leif, read last sentence of the Incorporeal Nova description.  Creatures with greater than 9HD are unaffected, so the Lich would have laughed at the spell.  http://theisleofkev.com/dndreference/spells/descriptions/incorporeal nova.htm /OOC


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

OOC:  Whew!  I don't feel so bad, then!


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2008)

*Gnurl's New Habit, just in case the DM missed it...*

Feeling a bit vulnerable because of the lich's curse and everything, Gnurl will immediately develop a new habit of casting _Mage Armor_ on himself the first thing every morning.  This makes him AC 21.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*Dinner*

Sensing that agreement has more or less been reached Geoffrey says "Then it is agreed then, that we shall escourt Captain Marin back to Cambry at which time we shall begin the hunt for this lich. Is their anything else that needs to be added before we adjourn?


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Actually, I thought that this had been decided long ago, and we were already underway to accomplish the plan...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

OOC: I'll be out of town until Saturday evening. Finish up your preparations and I'll get a post up this weekend.


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 11, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

"That indeed sounds like a plan, Brother Geoffrey.  A question or two, will some of us be sailing back to Cambre on the 'Sheet, or will all of us be aboard the 'Dancer?  How is the Dancer provisioned, and do we need additional crew such as a cook, or such?  I've not been aboard her, so what we might need in provisions and crew be unbeknownst to me."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

Those who have surveyed the Crestdancer know that there is enough food aboard for the group to make it back to Cambre though nothing particularly fresh. A more complete provisioning will be needed to continue on to the Lich's demesne. 

The crew of three constructs can operate the vessel independently, though they are only capable of simple meals and basic repairs. If the ship is severely damaged or you want more complex meals you'll need additional crew or have to do it yourselves. Those of you with the skill will likely need to lend a hand in harsh seas as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 11, 2008)

*Radoon*

"Since we transported Marin here and we have no additional crew.  I would advise we sail similar to the way we got here.  Obviously if Geoffry wants a few for some particular reason, that is more than fine."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*Dinner*

Puzzled by the reference to "A few" Geoffrey will simply say "The Radiant Sun" can sail at first light if that is what you want"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2008)

*Radoon*

OOC - I am sorry, I should have been more clear, I meant if Geoffry or Swabby needed more crew, The Sheet can spare a few men.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl prefers to sail aboard the _CrestDancer_, since Swabby is his new bud.  Who's coming with us?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2008)

*Dinner*

"Then the issue having been decided, I guess it would be best if we get a good nights rest. Should any of you have need, "The Sun" has extensive bathing and laundry facilites so please feel free to use them should you so desire" Geoffrey will then rise and bring the gathering to an end by escourting the guest to the quarterdeck.


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"A real bath would be a true delight!  I've been making do with baths performed by my _Unseen Servant_ spell and a pail of water for as long as I care to remember."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"I will sail aboard the CrestDancer - our new home away from home, I suppose.  I relish the chance to exercise my sailing skills again."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2008)

OOC: Once we've established who is sailing on what ship I'll move things ahead.


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl is tempted by Geoffrey's offer of a bath, to be sure, but he longs even more to become accustomed to his new home away from home.  Captain Swabby probably has some good, funny stories, too!

"On second thought, Captain Geoffrey, I'll just retire now to the _CrestDancer_ and make do with another ghost bath, I guess."


----------



## Lou (Mar 16, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*

Mingo suggests, "Before we sail tomorrow morning, Anson and I will get some fresh food for the journey.  Sailing on sea grub can get old quickly, especially for those less accustomed..."  

Mingo, Anson, and Mig will say goodnight to the hosts and the other guests and return to the _CrestDancer_.  Once there, Anson and Mig will retire to their room.  Mingo will change clothes and walk the ship twice to get a feel for her, before retiring for the night.


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 17, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn graciously accepts Geoffrey motion to end the party.  "Indeed, my nurse warned me not to overexert myself this evening.  I'll sleep this evening aboard the 'Sheet, and in the morrow let Captain Marin decide if he would rather have me aboard her for the voyage to Cambre, or if I should transfer to the 'Dancer.  I know that I am looking forward to at least one more of Mistress Abelard's breakfasts before I leave the 'Sheet's company."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will escort Finn back to The Sheet.  Before retiring, he will gather his crew and inform them of the scheduled departure tomorrow morning.  He will allow those who need to go ashore for various reasons to do so, being clear they need to be ready to sail in the morning.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2008)

A brief foray out into the 'Rest reveals that fresh food here is neither very fresh nor inexpensive. A few items with a little shelf life can be acquired, but it will be best to wait until Cambre for proper provisioning. A fleet of three ships should see little trouble on the voyage across the Inner Sea given that the Druids keep the weather under tight control. Six days sail should see you safely to Cambre harbor. 

OOC: Unless there is any old business we'll advance time a week to the first morning back in Cambre. A little work by Marienna and the healers aboard the Radiant Sun reveals that a daily casting of Cure Disease, Remove Curse and an anointing with holy water as well as the burning of special incense can put the sores mostly into remission and largely counteract the smell. Those who failed to make their will save soon discover that their sleep is troubled by terrible dreams. The other penalties of the curse stubbornly resist attempts to remove them. Captain Marin somehow contacts religious officials back in Cambre and by the time you arrive, two wands of Remove Curse, two wands of Cure Disease and a cask of holy water have been prepared for you at his expense. That will only provide a brief relief, but perhaps supplemented by castings from the Clerics it will prove enough to see you through the destruction of the Lich, or last you a lifetime.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2008)

[sblock=Radoon]Marienna spends as much time with Radoon as she can though in large part this consists of evenings and nights as she is busy with tending the wounded, treating Allois and Finn, and trying to remove the effects of the curse. They share a bed each night if Radoon is willing. She is clearly saddened by the pending separation, but she knows her place is in Cambre tending Allois and that Radoon has his own responsibilities.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

[sblock=DM]So may I presume that Gnurl has plenty of time to become very well-versed with all of the capabilities of his Runestaff?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM]So may I presume that Gnurl has plenty of time to become very well-versed with all of the capabilities of his Runestaff?[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Yes! He is ready for action.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif]Yes! He is ready for action.[/sblock]



[sblock=DM]Excellent!  I'm now taking care of his spell selection as noted in a post in the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Radoon]Marienna spends as much time with Radoon as she can though in large part this consists of evenings and nights as she is busy with tending the wounded, treating Allois and Finn, and trying to remove the effects of the curse. They share a bed each night if Radoon is willing. She is clearly saddened by the pending separation, but she knows her place is in Cambre tending Allois and that Radoon has his own responsibilities.[/sblock]




When Radoon is with Marienna, he is clearly a happier man.  It is not that he was sad before it just seems he has found someone who gives him something to live for.  When he comes across Marienna working as they journey to Cambre, he feels no shame stopping to say hi and taking her hand as he asks how she is doing and if she needs anything.  

During their journey to Radoon's new home, Cambre, he offers to teach H'Roosh what he can of sailing during this short sail.

[sblock=Scott]  In private, Radoon is consumed with happiness and confusion.  He wonders how this fiery young woman came to have feelings for him.  He truly feels he is the lucky one in this relationship.  I ponders how he will fight now knowing his death will affect another's happiness.  He clearly enjoys his time with Marienna and will try and ease her mind best he can with loving words and admitting he is actually looking forward to returning to a place for the first time in his life.  In the past, he has allowed the wind to take him where it willed.  Now he feels he finally has a place in this world and is looking forward to returning to it.  He will also tell her that he would like to journey with her and show her some of the wondrous places he has seen but would also like to find some that neither has experienced and make their own memories.

Scott, once we reach Cambe, Radoon will take M. with him as he gets his new tattoo, and puts money down on a piece of land for them.

He will retrieve the backpack alone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2008)

*Arrival*

Just before sunset, you swing around Cambre through a channel that leads to the open ocean from the inner sea and then into a bay. For some this means coming full circle though most of you joined the quest for Allois later. As the little fleet of the Rumpled Bedsheet, Radiant Sun and Crestdancer enter the harbor at Cambre City you are assaulted by a variety of sights and smells, not all of them pleasant. Fishing and shrimping boats ply their trade. Big freighters and numerous small boats move about. Rows of residential barges line up out into the harbor. You pass close to an old hulk that now serves as a tavern. An open fire pit of bricks on the forecastle is loaded with a shallow cast iron pot perhaps 8' across yet only about 4" deep. The yellow saffron and pepper broth bubbles with rice, chicken, a variety of seafood and vegetables.  A small band plays an upbeat tune on steel drums and strings at the aft castle and a mix of sailors and dockside workers seems to pack the boat to the gunnels as they scramble for a large mug of beer topped with a little plate of food or heaping wooden bowls of the dish being cooked on the foredeck. Several Piers jut out into the water. Captain Marin stands next to the helm of the Rumpled Bedsheet barking orders like a man half his age. He guides the ships toward Pier Seven where the Marin and son berths can easily accomdate all three ships. To the left of the main channel a row of colorfully painted expensive yachts and personal sailboats are protected by a double chain and a watchtower. A few boats painted in the blue of the Wheelander Authority dart about maintaining some sort of order in all this chaos. 

As you get closer in, the buildings of Cambre’s largest port come into view. A large customs house dominates rows of warehouses. The Crews and trading houses here seem to be in some sort of competition for the gaudiest warehouse. They are painted in a riot of colors and hung with numerous flags and pennants. Higher up the slope a marble government building gleams in the noon sun. One building in particular catches your eye. It is not the largest or most ornate building on the Cambre skyline, but it is distinctive. It sprawls upward in a crescent shape that follows the flow of the land. It is made of a white stone and has numerous balconies overlooking the harbor. You would guess it is dwarven work from the First Empire, but despite its antiquity it looks as if it could stand another thousand years. Stevedores are loading and unloading cargo from all over the Empire. Eventually, all three ships bump the docks and secure lines. Captain Swabby barks orders to his crew of three guiding the Crest Dancer in smoothly with a style not unlike Captain Marin's while Geoffery's people on the Radiant Sun operate in teams with minimal direction from the officers, they too arrive smoothly if somewhat less noisily than the first two ships. 

Captain Marin offers to put everyone up at the Inn of the White Wake until you sail on to the Border Isles. His nurse arrives along with a couple of old sailors. He, Marienna, Allois move off to the inn quickly with Marin already giving directives to the sailors. Terry Lockspar stays around to take care of the Rumpled Bedsheet and arrange for the Radiant Sun and the Crest Dancer to stay at the Marin and Son docks.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl saw none of the sights, smells, or anything else coming into port, because he was below decks in the library and workshop of the _Crest Dancer_ playing with his new runestaff and having a snack.  When Captain Swabby makes port and announces their arrival to all onboard, Gnurl pries his gnomish gnose loose from the book he was reading, quickly fininshes the breadstick he was gnawing on, and goes out on deck.

"Ahhh, what a refreshing trip that was!  Now I think I need to go and look for a gnosh!" 

OOC:  Gnurl will look around for his friends now and see what the plan is.....


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2008)

*Cambry*

Knowing that he would be in the doghouse for not accepting, Gregory will take a small suite of rooms at the Inn of the White Wake. Soon after docking, a string of people carying trunks etc can be seen headed in the direction of the inn.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2008)

The mention of Captain Marin's name gets Geoffrey and company into a fine suite.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon thanks the crew for all they've done during the journey.  Unsure of what is needed from here on, he wishes them well and tells them he is purchasing a peice of property here and if they are ever back this way to look him up.  He tells them all the first round is on him, just mention his name.  He will then go to the pub and pay for how ever many drinks he has sailors and tip the bartender.

He will then go to the Inn as well and see if any help with Allois is needed.

OOC - I am headed to J'boro for the weekend to help Mikey with his bonus room.  I should be able to post periodically.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2008)

Radoon finds his coin only slightly diminished by his generousity. He somehow manages to get to the Inn of the White Wake with his purse only lighter by 26 gp. His health is toasted repeadly and songs are sung in his honor. 

Radoon learns that Allois has been taken to a nearby temple for blessings and special healing. Eventually, he discovers as he arrives at the Inn that Marienna has left him a note at the front desk. 

'Dearest Radoon,

I've got a few errands to run and some things to take care of, but I should be free by 10:00 pm for a late supper. I've made the arrangements, just relax have a bath and be at my room (123) by ten. 

M'

Inside the envelop is a key on a heart-shaped fob and some dried rose petals.


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  I presume that Captain Swabby has had the _CrestDancer_ securely moored and all of the ship's business properly handled?  If so, then Gnurl will tell Captain Swabby, "I will be going ashore for awhile, keep up the good work here, hold down the fort until my return."  Then Gnurl will return Captain Swabby's salute and head down the gangplank.

"'Now....If I was the 'Sheet, where would I be....?"  He will look all around the docks, and I'm guessing that he will notice the long train of Geoffrey's servants carting his belongings to the inn.  Gnurl will follow them to the inn and join the gang.  [OOC:  Did Captain Marin get a room for Gnurl too, or does he need to do that?]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2008)

The Rumpled Bedsheet and the Radiant Sun are both tied up at the same Pier as the Crest Dancer so it is easy enough to find other members of the party. A visit to the front desk, the White Wake has a short area of front desk managed by a dapper Halfling, gets Gnurl a room courtesy of Captain Marin. He sets Gnurl up with a nice low ceiling-ed room on the 'Hillside' wing where one side of the building is below ground but with windows on the other side providing a nice view of the Harbor.


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Ahhh, _most_ satisfactory accomodations, Lord Marin, wherever you are!" says Gnurl as he stretches himself almost prone in one of the extraordinarilly comfortable chairs in his room.  Gnurl, overcome by sudden thirst, goes to the sideboard and pours himself a generous glass of whiskey and garnishes it with an even more generous sprig of mint.  "Mmmmmm, just the way I like it!  *Sigh*  "I already miss Captain Swabby!  I don't suppose that he would be able to accept my invitation to visit, though, would he?

Gnurl will relax and nurse a drink for about an hour.  Then he will secure his belongings in the room and go looking for his friends.


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 21, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn said most of his goodbyes to the crew of the 'Sheet during the voyage back from Mermaid's Rest.  To the members of the cannon crews and each member of the his watch, he gives a gold piece.  When he can get a quiet moment alone with the elder Abelards,  he gives them three platinums.  "This, ma'am. if for the fine food and care you have give me while aboard ship.  I didn't want to give your son a platinum straight from me to him, as I think that much money might turn his head.  But after the sacrifice he almost made during that fight, he deserves some award.  And I'm sure you will dole out this in such a way that he knows he's being rewarded."

Once in port, he goes with Captain Marin's group to the White Wake, and takes the offered room.  Stowing his sea bag, he slips out a back passage to go report to his Cambre contact.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2008)

Finn is quickly settled into a nice room and on the streets of Cambre. He is only a couple of blocks from the storefront shop of Madame deShardonie--Fortune Teller and Finder of Lost Things, at least that's what the sign over the door says.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2008)

*Radoon*

As Radoon reads the note, he catches himself smiling inspite of himself.  He truely feels happy.  He will get cleaned up.  Did Marin happen to say who he knew to have these special magic items made?  If he did, Radoon will go and retreive the backpack if it is finished before his scheduled meet with M. at 10pm. If he does make a trip out he will also look for a place to purchase some flowers to place in M.'s room and some cologne for himself.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2008)

*Gnurl Explores Cambre*

Gnurl will ask someone at the front desk of the inn where he is staying if he can direct Gnurl to "A shop that sells items of an esoteric, unusual nature --some might even call them enchanted."  He will specify that he seeks only the most reputable and respectable dealer of such items.  "Also, my good man, could you tell me, is there, nearby, a wizard for hire of good reputation and report??"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2008)

*Cambry*

As night has fallen, Geoffrey will spend the night in relative peace catching up on paperwork and thinking about the equipment/provisions needed for such a voyage and assualt against the sea sorceors lair...........then inspiration hitting him he begins to prepare a letter...while he writes his letter he will send for Nathan. Once Nathan arrives he will comment.

"We are going against possibly a very strong defensive position with multiple layers of magical and mundane defenses......we should be prepared......let's see if we can recruit additional arcane muscle for this in order to help us breach the wards.......as well as perhaps some physical muscle as well"


For the DM
[sblock]Geoffrey will write a letter to his superior in the church and give a very detailed account of what happend during the rescue of Alois as well as any sketcy information he has as to the lead up to the Masque and the Masque itself....in the letter he will inform him of his intent to follow the newly made lich and ask that a squad of church knights/paladins be attached to the crew of the Radiant Sun so as to be prepared to confront this evil...Ideally he is looking for a squad of 5 paladins...one perhaps 5 and the others 1st level or even a 3rd level and the rest 1st......to augment the Suns strike force.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

*For Radoon*

Captain Marin has arranged to have the items delivered when they are ready. His backpack should arrive tomorrow. 

Finding flowers and scent at this time of night is somewhat challenging, but not impossible in Cambre. Flowers in hand and smelling fresh as a daisy, Radoon finds he has to make haste to return to the Inn of the White Wake by 10.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl will ask someone at the front desk of the inn where he is staying if he can direct Gnurl to "A shop that sells items of an esoteric, unusual nature --some might even call them enchanted."  He will specify that he seeks only the most reputable and respectable dealer of such items.  "Also, my good man, could you tell me, is there, nearby, a wizard for hire of good reputation and report??"




The halfling behind the desk scratches an ear absently as he considers, "Well, such items are generally not available on the open market; however, I've heard that Razlebash Emberglow has been known to offer such things at his Curiosity shop. Emberglow's Curious Notions. It is in an old tower on the West March hill near Westgate." He smiles, "What sort of wizard do you have need of? There are several to be found in the city. I know a woman of great skill who is a Diviner if you've lost something or there is old Bartleman who can be found reading poetry most days at the public library. He's really quite an accomplished spellcaster, but he prefers a simple life of reading and contemplation. Present him with an interesting challenge and you might just draw him out of his revere. Now Camron Crumblecake is a halfling lad and Transmuter with a fine reputation."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

*For Geoffrey*

Nathan nods his agreement. "I'll get that posted by the fastest means I can find Captain. Will there be anything else this evening?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2008)

*Cambry*

'No that is all i can think of but starting tomorrow we should proably give the crew a 48 hour liberty saving only a skeleton watch...we dont know how long we will be at see...and we should see to stocking up mundane equipment, and divine protective scrolls and potions..we set off against an unknown amount of powerful undead...we best be prepared."


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The halfling behind the desk scratches an ear absently as he considers, "Well, such items are generally not available on the open market; however, I've heard that Razlebash Emberglow has been known to offer such things at his Curiosity shop. Emberglow's Curious Notions. It is in an old tower on the West March hill near Westgate." He smiles, "What sort of wizard do you have need of? There are several to be found in the city. I know a woman of great skill who is a Diviner if you've lost something or there is old Bartleman who can be found reading poetry most days at the public library. He's really quite an accomplished spellcaster, but he prefers a simple life of reading and contemplation. Present him with an interesting challenge and you might just draw him out of his revere. Now Camron Crumblecake is a halfling lad and Transmuter with a fine reputation."



"Thank you very much, my good halfling!  You have already been most helpful."  After saying this, Gnurl will be off to Emberglow's Curious Notions, to see what can be found there, if anything.  While Gnurl is making his way there, he will be trying to come up with some kind of puzzle, or riddle, or some actual mystery from his most recent adventure with which to dazzle "old" Bartleman.....  If the Curiosity shop doesn't pan out, or probably even if it does, his next stop will be at the poetry section of the public library.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

Gnurl soon discovers it will be quite a walk out to Emberglow's on his short legs. He notes that many people travel the streets in small cabs powered by a team of dogs and typically driven by a halfling.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

*For Geoffrey*

Nathan produces and inventory with suggested additions to the mundane stores and then moves to make out a schedule of watches and liberties for the next couple of days.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*G. Whiskerling, Esquire-Mage and Gnomish Studmuffin*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gnurl soon discovers it will be quite a walk out to Emberglow's on his short legs. He notes that many people travel the streets in small cabs powered by a team of dogs and typically driven by a halfling.



Gnurl will watch carefully to see if there is some particular place where these cabs pick up new passengers, or if the drivers merely respond to hails from would-be passengers.  And then he will either find such a pick-up point, or bench, or stand, or whatever it is, or else he will simply hail an available cab that passes.  But, he won't take the first that answers his hail, nor the second.  He will watch carefully to make sure that the third one is not, in fact, the first cab that answered, which has merely been circling him like a vulture.  If this is the case, Gnurl will flee as fast as he can back to the _CrestDancer_!!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

*Gnurl*

The gnome discovers a row of such transportation outside a beer garden next to a large hotel. They seem to be waiting for fares. The drivers are waiting in a line and take turns so if Gnurl insists on one further back in line he will cause trouble.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*When in Rome....*

Gnurl Whiskerling

_"First things, first,"_ thinks Gurl.  He will duck back into the inn and get 20 cp for 2 silvers.

Gnurl sees the local set-up, and he is willing to play along.  He'll go to the first cab like a good little wizard, and inquire as to the fare to get to Emberglow's Curious Notions.

OOC: MEMORY AID: after Razlebash Emberglow's, Gnurl is planning to go to the public library to look for "old" Bartleman.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

*Inquiries about a fare.*

6 coppers will get Gnurl out to Emberglows or a silver for a round trip if the wait is less than 30 min. After that he'll need to pay full price each way and odds of finding a cab quickly out there vary from just below slim to just better than none. At least that's the way the halfling cabby tells it.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 24, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will make haste to be back to room 123 by 10.  On his way, he will try and recall if the rooms had vases and if not, he will ask at the front desk if they have one to spare.  He will also keep an eye out for some candles on either the walk home or will ask at the front desk for these as well.

By 10, he will be ready, showered, shaved and in some nice clothes.  

Like Geoffry, Radoon will begin preparing a list of needed supplies as he waits for M.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

*Room 123*

OOC: The helpful staff at the front desk are happy to provide candles, vases and so on. Of course they expect to be tipped well for such services, especially when time is of the essence...

Radoon finds himself sitting on the sofa in the front room of Marienna's suite with paper and quill making a list just a ten, when a knock comes at the door.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 24, 2008)

*Radoon*

Of course Radoon would tip the helpful staff, especially when they come through such as this, a GP should do.


OOC - Scott, I am unsure if they provided me the candles and vase before now or if the knock is possibly the staff with these items.

If Radoon did not have the items upon entering the room, he will check the peephole and if it is the staff, he will answer and tip a GP.  I am assuming this would be a generous tip.  If not, he will tip accordingly.

If Radoon already has the items and is awaiting M. - Surprised by the knock, Radoon will remain quiet for the moment - it is not his room after all.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

*Room 123*

OOC: Radoon already has the candles and vase.

The knock is repeated and this time he hears a call of "Room Service."


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Just take me out there, please," says Gnurl to the gristled cabby.  When he gets me out there, Gnurl hands him 2 gp and says, "Are you sure you can't wait for me?  I may be awhile, a long while, but, if you wait, there will be two more shiny, new gold pieces in it for you.  Can I count on you?"

OOC:  Assuming the cabby is agreeable, or, really, even if he isn't, Gnurl will go in and have some conversation with a fellow wizard.  Gnurl will begin by discussing astrology and magic theory, and if this guy acts like he knows what he's talking about, Gnurl will eventually get around to asking about what spells are available, prices, and possible trades (because Gnurl has some pretty valuable spells, too, you know). 

OOC:  I still need to get with my books and figure out what spells Gnurl is looking for!  Hopefully, I'll know before tonight is over.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 24, 2008)

*Room 123*

Radoon looks through the peephole.  If it does seem to be legitimate, he will open the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2008)

*Posting*

OCc: Posting is going to sporadic for the next week or so they moved gradmother to Hospice this morning.......move the action along ad you guys want..Geoffrey will see to the provisiong and supplying of the SUN


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling with Razlebash Emberglow*

"Perhaps, Razlebash, there are some illusion spells that you have been needing to please your clients?  I may well be able to provide these to you, for a small consideration."


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 24, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Finn is quickly settled into a nice room and on the streets of Cambre. He is only a couple of blocks from the storefront shop of Madame deShardonie--Fortune Teller and Finder of Lost Things, at least that's what the sign over the door says.




Taking a moment to go over his memories of the last few weeks, Finn takes a deep breath before opening the door.  As the soft bell tinkles at door's opening, he steps inside.  "Madame daShardonie, I've come for help in finding something I have lost."


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> A brief foray out into the 'Rest reveals that fresh food here is neither very fresh nor inexpensive. A few items with a little shelf life can be acquired, but it will be best to wait until Cambre for proper provisioning.




Finding little useful fresh food at the 'Rest, Mingo, Anson, and Mig return to the CrestDancer for the voyage.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Captain Marin somehow contacts religious officials back in Cambre and by the time you arrive, two wands of Remove Curse, two wands of Cure Disease and a cask of holy water have been prepared for you at his expense. That will only provide a brief relief, but perhaps supplemented by castings from the Clerics it will prove enough to see you through the destruction of the Lich, or last you a lifetime.




OOC:  Daily castings and soakings sounds like the party will need to stay close-together for the rest of their (or the lich's) lives.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Captain Marin offers to put everyone up at the Inn of the White Wake until you sail on to the Border Isles.




Mingo says, "Thank you, Captain Marin, we will accept your always generous hospitality."  Mingo, Anson, and Mig will go to the Inn of the White Wake for rooms.

[sblock=For the DM]
Once settled in their rooms, Mingo will write a long letter to her superior in the Wayward Wardens about the goings on at the 'Rest and the Sea Sorcerer.  Mingo will send Anson and Mig out to find the local Church.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon looks through the peephole.  If it does seem to be legitimate, he will open the door.




A man in a waiter's uniform is outside with a cart covered in trays and white linen.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Perhaps, Razlebash, there are some illusion spells that you have been needing to please your clients?  I may well be able to provide these to you, for a small consideration."





"I don't usually buy spells, but perhaps a trade it in order? I am always willing to help out a fellow Gnome."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Taking a moment to go over his memories of the last few weeks, Finn takes a deep breath before opening the door.  As the soft bell tinkles at door's opening, he steps inside.  "Madame daShardonie, I've come for help in finding something I have lost."




"I see, it seems you have more need of me than to simply make a report." She takes his hands and he finds them warm and comforting. "Tell me what has happened and how I can help you."  She is a tall slim woman with dark eyes, cinnamon skin and lustrous black hair perhaps 10 years older than Finn.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

*Inn of the White Wake*

As Mingo settles in to write, Anson and Mig eagerly head out to find the temple. Though they might not admit it, both are happy to have dry land under their feet again and they trot off with a spring in their steps.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

Geoffrey sets to work on the extensive preparations for the journey to the Border Isles.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I don't usually buy spells, but perhaps a trade it in order? I am always willing to help out a fellow Gnome."



First of all, Gnurl disbelieves that this fellow is really a gnome.  He feels that this is just too coincidental, and this person is probably using the spell _Reflective Disguise_.  But, regardless of the outcome of his suspicions, Gnurl continues on with his business.

"I am interested in a few -- I'll list all of  them and you can tell me which might be available, and then I'll tell you what I am willing to trade.  And, if necessary what I am willing to pay in addition.  How does that sound?"  Presuming he agrees, Gnurl continues, "I am interested in the following spells:  _Baleful Transposition_ (SC, level 2), _Phantasmal Assailants_ (SC, level 2), _Shadow Mask_ (SC, level 2), _Gater Mage Armor_, (SC, level 3), _Mass Mage Armor_, level 3), _Sensory Deprivation_, level 4), _Force Missiles_ (SC, level 4), _Shadow Spray_ (SC, level 2), and _Shadow Hand_ (SC, level 5).  There, see, how restrained I was in my inquiries?  Most of the spells that I have asked about are quite low level.  However, I am prepared to offer you:  _Fever Dream (level 5), Baleful Polymorph (level 5), Improved Invisibility Sphere (level 5), Phantasmal Killer (level 4, _and one of my personal favorites!_), Orb of Force (level 4), and Greater Invisibility (level 4)._  Would any of those interest you?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2008)

*Cambry*

Geoffrey will stay up till just past midnight working on possible items adn equipment for the voayage and thinking it would be wise to have the ship reblessed and conscreated before setting out  just as a precaution as they are going against a known lich....after midnight he will turn in...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

*Emberglow's Curious Notions*

The Gnome, for Gnurl can find no evidence to the contrary, rubs his large nose and considers a moment. Finally he goes behind a counter in the very cluttered shop and consults a large tome, appearently an inventory of some sort and returns. 

"I can trade for Baleful Transposition, I love that one as a way to cut in at dances, Greater mage armor (you didn't really want Gator mage armor which clads the caster in armor that looks like alligator hide did you?), Mass Mage Armor, Phantasmal Assailants, another good one though in truth I've found a 5th of good Gnomish Brandy will do the same thing to a target, and Shadow Hand. I'd be willing to trade all those for Fever Dream (level 5), Baleful Polymorph (level 5), and Improved Invisibility Sphere (level 5). 15 levels for 15 levels. If you throw in Greater Invisibility I'll cover all the costs for ink and other materials." He blows the dust off a scroll he got behind the counters and says, "I can also sell you a scroll of Force Missiles for 700 gp, I never was much good with evocations. Not really my style."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Geoffrey will stay up till just past midnight working on possible items adn equipment for the voayage and thinking it would be wise to have the ship reblessed and conscreated before setting out  just as a precaution as they are going against a known lich....after midnight he will turn in...




Geoffrey passes a mostly uneventful night though he has a peculiar dream in which a horde of little demons is looking for him. In the dream he manages to round corners or step though doors just before they catch him. At the end he stands at the top of a ladder with the demons at the bottom just starting to climb and he wonders where he can go for there is only empty air about him at the top of the ladder. He wakes just before the demons reach him.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 25, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will open the door for the room service attendant.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I can trade for Baleful Transposition, I love that one as a way to cut in at dances, Greater mage armor (you didn't really want Gator mage armor which clads the caster in armor that looks like alligator hide did you?), Mass Mage Armor, Phantasmal Assailants, another good one though in truth I've found a 5th of good Gnomish Brandy will do the same thing to a target, and Shadow Hand. I'd be willing to trade all those for Fever Dream (level 5), Baleful Polymorph (level 5), and Improved Invisibility Sphere (level 5). 15 levels for 15 levels. If you throw in Greater Invisibility I'll cover all the costs for ink and other materials." He blows the dust off a scroll he got behind the counters and says, "I can also sell you a scroll of Force Missiles for 700 gp, I never was much good with evocations. Not really my style."



Gnurl will take this opportunity to conduct this business in his native tongue with another native speaker, so, in Gnomish, he says, "The trade of spells sounds most excellent!  And, as you suggest, I'll be happy to throw in _Greater Invisibility_ if you'll cover the materials cost.  I am interested in the scroll as well, but I have an item to trade for that, too, you see:  a scroll of _Dispel Magic_, only a 3rd level spell, but cast at 10th caster level."  Gnurl's prodigious schnoz and the rest of his face all turn beet red as he blushes, "And yes, you are correct, I meant Greater Mage Armor, I _*LOATHE*_ crocodilians!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

Razlebash considers briefly and finally says, "Sure, the disple magic will almost certainly move faster than the other." A look at the heep of dusty junk that passes for an inventory here suggests that nothing sells quickly here. "Business is a little slow just now, so we can make the trade now if you came prepared?" Getting the assent, the Gnome busies himself with gathering a blank spell book, some inks, pens and other supplies as well as a book of his own spells.


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 25, 2008)

For the DM [sblock] Ok, Scott, I might be about to take some liberties here.  I don't know if you had prepared any special background for Madame daShondie, but I'm about to give her some.  If you need a reference point, check  here, and read Finn's history.  Since you made his contact a woman, I thought I would have some fun with it. [/sblock]



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I see, it seems you have more need of me than to simply make a report." She takes his hands and he finds them warm and comforting. "Tell me what has happened and how I can help you."  She is a tall slim woman with dark eyes, cinnamon skin and lustrous black hair perhaps 10 years older than Finn.




Glancing back to insure that the door has completely closed, Finn bows to kiss the fingers of the lovely lady.  

"Indeed, Angela, more than just a report.  When I said I had lost something, I meant, if not my mind, at least the peace of it.  For short periods while at Mermaid's Rest, I lost my freedom and even my life.  Those I seem to have recovered, but this mission has given me reason to curse that night we spent together five years ago.  I would not change what happened, but a new task lies before me that the Corps would not normally assign to one as junior as I.  Unfortunately for them, it is my existence that depends upon the outcome, almost as much as the Emperor's throne may.  I will not give over this responsibility to someone I know not."

Finn moves the two of them to a pair of comfortable chairs to sit, and details the events from when he joined the crew of Rumpled Bedsheet through the Masque and the aftermath at the Dais of the Sea Sorceror cum Lich.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Razlebash considers briefly and finally says, "Sure, the disple magic will almost certainly move faster than the other." A look at the heep of dusty junk that passes for an inventory here suggests that nothing sells quickly here. "Business is a little slow just now, so we can make the trade now if you came prepared?" Getting the assent, the Gnome busies himself with gathering a blank spell book, some inks, pens and other supplies as well as a book of his own spells.



Gnurl grins at Razlebash and says, "I have a public conveyance waiting for me, but it seems that this transaction may take a bit longer than I originally planned.  Give me just a moment, please."  Gnurl  will then go out and speak to the driver, if he is still waiting for him, and tell the driver, "My business inside will take, I fear, somewhat longer than I anticipated.  If you need to go, I understand.  However, if you can wait for me, possibly several hours, I will make it worth your while.  Oh, and I have given you sufficient money to buy a meal nearby if that proves necessary, haven't I?" Gnurl says to the driver with a grin."

Then, regardless of the driver's decision, Gnurl returns to the shop to complete the transaction.  He opens his Heward's Handy Haversack and obtains all of the necessities for the transcribing (which is just his Spellbook), and says, "Oh, one more item of note -- my spell book is almost full.  I anticipate that I will need another spell book to complete our transaction.  l  trust that you can accomodate me?"

OOC:  I'm thinking that the cost of the new Spellbook is probably not ncluded in the deal?  And Gnurl has to remember to scribe a few more of those scrolls of _Dispel Magic_!  I may actually have a cash cow on my hands here!

IC:  "And I trust, Mr. Razlebash, that we will be able to assist each other in learning the intricacies of these spells that are new to each of us?" 

OOC:  I figure that I might as well take any edge on the Spellcraft rolls that I can get!    Oh, and I would like to use the scroll that Gnurl is buying to get that spell into his Spellbook, with Razlebash's assistance, if necessary.  Is that doable?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

*The Finder's Shop*

[Sblock=For Finn]I remember Finn's history. Roll with it.[/sblock]

Angela is very sympathetic, but Finn can sense the wheels turning in her mind. Despite their history she is already thinking about what to report to her superiors.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2008)

*Halfing Cabbies*

Gnurl finds the driver somewhat agreeable, as there is a tavern nearby. "I shall dine in yon tavern. You can find me there when you finish your business."

Razlebash smiles, "I think I have just the thing." He consults his inventory book and then mounts a precarious looking stack of books, brick a brack and stuffed animal heads, to reach a nook some twenty feet up the wall of the tower. Gnurl finds his heart in his throat as the makeshift stairway swings too and fro. However, his prize secured, Razlebash simply leaps from the heap and drops neatly to the floor. Gnurl notes that a ring on his fellow wizard's finger sparkles with magic for an instant as the falling Gnome slows a the last minute and lands gently. He passes over an old dusty tome of some sort of scaly hide. There is an impressive looking brass lock on the book. Fortunately, a key is already in the lock. "Open it up and see what you think." Doing so, Gnurl finds a particularly well made if aged spellbook. The cover is dusty but in good shape. The cover is lined with metal of some sort and the pages of finest quality that have dusky color to them that Gnurl's well trained eye recognizes as the result of being treated with water and fire resistant solutions. Only the first page has any writing on it. And this is just mysterious scribbling. No symbols or words that Gnurl recognizes are part of the jumble. Razlebash comments, "I've had that on consignment for a dozen years. Nobody can make heads or tails of it. Anyway, the fellow who had it for sale passed away recently. He wanted 5,000 gp for it convinced that the scribbles much be some great mystery that leads to something valuable. However, in more than a dozen years no one has been able to see anything that might be anything. I personally think some old wizard's grandchild got his hands on it and made that mess. With the owner's passing the book falls to me. I'll let you have it for a hundred gold. The book itself is worth nearly that and who knows, you might solve the mystery some day." 

He agrees to work together to learn the spells. 

OOC: Add a +2 circumstances bonus to your checks.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 27, 2008)

*Radoon*

Scott, I think you may have missed my previous post.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl accepts the new spellbook with great gusto, and pays Razlebash for it, plus a tip of 50gp just for being a Gnome.  Then Gnurl will get down to the business of spell-copying and Scroll-copying.

Spellcraft rolls to learn the 3 non-illusions traded for: 27,42,26; http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1540844/ 

Spellcraft rolls to learn the 2 illusion spells: 33,34; http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1540847/ 

Spellcraft roll to get the scroll of _Force Missiles_ transferred to Gnurl's Spellbook: 23
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1540848/ 

Gnurl has all his copying done for awhile, and he is very happy with the new spells.
"The new Force spell that you had for me is making me think again about delving into the world of the Argent Savant.  I think that I may do that, eventually.  Still, I have such fun with illusions!  (I only wish that I could discover a way to make them work on the undead....)  Anyway, this was a most beneficial transaction for both of us!  I simply adore my nifty new spellbook!  I hope that we can do business again soon!  I shall plan to visit again whenever I learn any new spells, if I am able."

Gnurl will then leave and go to the tavern to get the cab driver.  When he gets back to the inn, he pays the very helpful driver an additional 2 gp, as promised, and looks for Geoffrey, H'Roosh, Finn, Mingo and the rest.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott, I think you may have missed my previous post.




OOC: D'oh! I did indeed sorry!

The attendant rolls in a cart laden with covered trays. He adds a silver ice bucket containing a bottle of Champagne and there is a red wine in a decanter beside it. He bids you good evening and surprises Radoon by not waiting for a tip. 

Marienna walks in as the man prepares to depart. He nods politely to her. She comes in and begins removing covers. The first is a tray of grilled bits of bacon wrapped seafood, the second a green salad with sliced pears and a blue cheese in a sweet vinaigrette. The third contains medallions of beef tenderloin drizzled with a rich looking sauce. A basket of bread rounds out the meal. She puts her arms around Radoon and he can smell the soap indicating she is fresh from a bath. Her dress is new and flattering. She asks, "Did I do good?" She nuzzles his ear as she says this.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mister Gnome's Wild Ride*

Gnurls copying took rather a long time and he is pleased to see a very full halfling still waiting at the tavern. The little fellow waddles out weaving slightly. It is only after you are underway that Gnurl realizes the halfling did rather more drinking than eating. He sets the dogs off at a furious pass forcing people to dodge out of the way as you roar by. He weaves around larger vehicles and the little cart gets up on two wheels a couple of times around corners. The halfling laughs and shouts with glee as he urges the dogs to greater speed. In half the time it took to get to the tower you have returned to the heart of the city. Soon after getting his payment the halfling passes out in the cart to sleep it off.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Shaken, not Stirred*

"CRIMINY!!  I must remember to have someone stop me from riding with any more drunken halfling drivers!"  As soon as he has recovered his equilibrium after his Hellride, Gnurl goes back into the inn and orders some food.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: D'oh! I did indeed sorry!
> 
> The attendant rolls in a cart laden with covered trays. He adds a silver ice bucket containing a bottle of Champagne and there is a red wine in a decanter beside it. He bids you good evening and surprises Radoon by not waiting for a tip.
> 
> Marienna walks in as the man prepares to depart. He nods politely to her. She comes in and begins removing covers. The first is a tray of grilled bits of bacon wrapped seafood, the second a green salad with sliced pears and a blue cheese in a sweet vinaigrette. The third contains medallions of beef tenderloin drizzled with a rich looking sauce. A basket of bread rounds out the meal. She puts her arms around Radoon and he can smell the soap indicating she is fresh from a bath. Her dress is new and flattering. She asks, "Did I do good?" She nuzzles his ear as she says this.




"The food was excellent but your company is why I am here.   You are an amazing woman and you never fail to add little bits of happiness I never thought I even wanted."  As she nuzzles, he pulls her close into him and begins to kiss her gently and, surprisingly playfully for a man of his age.

He takes all of this evening in, not wanting to forget any of it, knowing he will need it as he is off on the next journey he will have to make without her.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2008)

Gnurl finds the food at the Inn of the White Wake somewhat pricy but of of excellent quality, especially the seafood. They also have one of the longest wine lists the Gnome has yet encountered.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=For the DM]
> Once settled in their rooms, Mingo will write a long letter to her superior in the Wayward Wardens about the goings on at the 'Rest and the Sea Sorcerer.  Mingo will send Anson and Mig out to find the local Church.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Mingo]Which church do you want them to find? Yondalla? Istishia? Church of Heaven? Something else?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2008)

Radoon has a memorable night indeed. The fiery redhead proves most passionate. When they finally fall into exhausted sleep, Radoon has disturbing dreams. He is in a terrible storm at sea alone on a massive ship. He rushes from station to station, first turning the wheel, then adjusting a sail, then manning a pump, then up to the crows nest to watch for reefs or other hazards, then back to correct the course, then to take off more canvas. Before he knows it the water level is rising and he is back on the pumps, soon he realizes there is a leak and he must go and repair it. He leaps from task to crisis to duty. He awakens well after dawn drenched in his own sweat. Marienna moans and thrashes, apparently caught in the throws of her own troubled dream.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2008)

Finn's host asks that he stay the night. She prepares him a simple meal of steak and eggs if he'll have it.


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Mingo]Which church do you want them to find? Yondalla? Istishia? Church of Heaven? Something else?[/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]Mingo wants Anson to find a church of Yondalla or a Church of Heaven where a message to the leaders of the Wayward Wardens of Yondalla will be readily relayed.

Mingo will send the letter along with a draft for 500 gp to her superior in the Wayward Wardens when Anson and Mig return with her church information.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 31, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Radoon has a memorable night indeed. The fiery redhead proves most passionate. When they finally fall into exhausted sleep, Radoon has disturbing dreams. He is in a terrible storm at sea alone on a massive ship. He rushes from station to station, first turning the wheel, then adjusting a sail, then manning a pump, then up to the crows nest to watch for reefs or other hazards, then back to correct the course, then to take off more canvas. Before he knows it the water level is rising and he is back on the pumps, soon he realizes there is a leak and he must go and repair it. He leaps from task to crisis to duty. He awakens well after dawn drenched in his own sweat. Marienna moans and thrashes, apparently caught in the throws of her own troubled dream.




As Radoon wakes, he will wake Marienna as gently as he can and then get some water for the both of them.  "I think it's part of the curse.  I am anxious to get this next journey over with.

OOC- Scott, I believe Radoon made the save to keep the dreams away but maybe it is something else?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2008)

[sblock=Radoon]The save was vs. the ill effects of the dream. You'll still have some, you just won't suffer for them.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2008)

Anson and Mig return after a couple of hours of exploring to report that they found a temple to Yondalla on the outskirts of the city.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh will go through his usual evening routine - bathing in the embrace of mother ocean, meditating while balancing on two fingers, walking on hot coals (maybe not that one . . . hot coals on a ships deck bad . . .), etc.  He will then retire for the night.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2008)

*Radoon*

OOC- Scott, Radoon does not really have anything else to do this night.  He will share his dream with M. and try and persuade hers out of her.  Then fall back asleep and wake with her in his arms.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2008)

*Cambry*

Geoffrey slubers blissifully on dry land.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will spend a couple of hours in rapt study of his new spells, and then will retire for a blissful night's sleep in a bed far larger than a gnome, very far away from the crew's hammocks of the 'Sheet.


----------



## Lou (Apr 2, 2008)

*Mingo & Co.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Anson and Mig return after a couple of hours of exploring to report that they found a temple to Yondalla on the outskirts of the city.




Mingo listens as Anson talks about the city and where they found the temple.  After a while, Mingo yawns, "Anson, let's call it a night and go visit tomorrow after breakfast."  Anson and Mig return to their room.  Mingo rereads her letter and then signs it and seals it for delivery the next day.  Off to bed and hopefully peaceful dreams for Mingo, Anson, and Mig.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2008)

Mingo has a dream in which wave after wave of undead are charging at her from all sides. She raises her holy symbol and destroys them, but more come scabbling over the wall of bodies and she continues to call upon her divine power as the walls of dead around her climb higher and higher. She awakens just after dawn to the sounds of Mig howling and barking in her sleep. Anson leaps out of bed and grabs for a weapon, appearantly troubled by dreams of his own.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Anson's acrobatics and Mig's "sleep-barking" are enough to awaken the Gnome, as well.  Trying and failing to get back to sleep for another hour, Gnurl sighs and gives up.  He rises, washes, gets a quick snack, and prepares for the day ahead by studying selected pages of both of his spell books.  (OOC:  changes already noted to spells prepared in RG)  When he finishes, Gnurl will see if any of his friends are yet awake and go down to get his FULL breakfast.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2008)

Gnurl's sleep was not entirely without disturbance but he cannot remember his dreams come morning. Something he would take comfort in had he known the kind of night the rest of the party had.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2008)

OOC: Still waiting to hear from Finn, but we'll move on.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2008)

As the various party members emerge from their rooms they discover that a message has been placed on the small clip on each door that previously they assumed was merely some sort of ornamentation. 

[sblock=For those who choose to read the letter]Good Morning! I trust the missive finds you well. I spoke with some old friends last night and I believe I have a source you should consult. I'm told that Fredrick Balmal is something of an expert in the undead. He has a particular interest in those who would extend their lives through the Necromantic arts. The Arch-Bishop tells me that the church often uses the fellow and that he is quite trustworthy and reputable. He lives in Balmal castle here on Cambre. It is a journey of several hours into the highlands. I took the liberty of asking the Concierge to make a coach and 6 available should you choose to make the trip. It should be large enough to accommodate you all. The Arch-Bishop has offered to prepare a letter of introduction. Please see Luc Palmer, Concierge, at the front desk to retrieve the letter and Coach. I've much to do the next couple of days, but I do hope you'll do me the honor of joining me for dinner later in the week if your schedule permits. 

Captain Honager Marin, 
Marin and Son 
Inn of the White Wake[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 3, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon wakes, and feels better after the nights sleep in a bed.  He will wake M. and hand the note for her to read.

"I realize you are not joining us on this journey but I thought you might want to come with us on this little one as what we learn may interest you personally.  Feel like some breakfast with the rest of the party?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Presuming the "disturbing dreams" that Gnurl can't now remember didn't cause an incident of bedwetting, he will go down to breakfast when he has prepared his spells for the day.  As he leaves, he will stop to peruse the note on his door, and spend the time walking down to breakfast thinking about it.

As soon as he wakes and prepares spells, Gnurl will memorize and immediately cast Greater Mage Armor in place of Mage Armor, now that he knows the spell!     I have made a change to Gnurl's memorized spells to reflect this change, and Gnurl will begin to do this every day, at least until the curse is lifted.

When he and his friends are together at the table, Gnurl leans forward, and in a conspiratorial whisper says, "Forgive my skepticism, but just how do we know that Capt. Marin is the one who left this note for us?  He was just with us, and provided these rooms for us, so doesn't it make more sense that he would SPEAK to us about such a thing?  I say we go and find him and get the story straight from his lips before we go traipsing off across this Wizard-Forsaken island in a coach at the complete mercy of who-knows-who!"


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 3, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Finn's host asks that he stay the night. She prepares him a simple meal of steak and eggs if he'll have it.




OOC:  Sorry for the long delay.  It has been rather busy at work the last few days.  We had an air conditioner unit die, and it served the computer server room here at ACBL HQ, so they shut down the computer system for most of the day Monday.  It's month end, and that's when we get the heaviest traffic from people submitting reports.  I've been playing catch up most of the week.  But enough of my woes, and back to those of our heroes.  /OOC

After the quiet dinner of steak and eggs, and some more shop talk, Finn accepts Angela's invitation.  He does confide in her of his worries concerning the strange Northern cleric who managed to escape prior to the curse by the Sea Sorceror.  "While the Lich seems the bigger threat to the Empire to me due to his increased desire for power, he was helped to this by that cleric.  The Sea Sorceror has prowled the oceans for years, amassing wealth and power as he went.  While greedy and ambitious, he never had the reputation as a truly evil man.  Something tipped the balance, and I fear that something hailed from frozen climes.  When you brief old Hammerhand, stress my fears in this matter.  It may be nothing, but it is an itch I cannot scratch while I have this other concern.  I dread facing both again in a later confrontation."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2008)

Finn's contact clearly takes his warnings and concerns seriously. She asks several questions about details of appearance, symbols, magics and so on. Eventually, sleep takes them both. Like the others Finn finds his dreams troubled; however, before the darkest dreams can seize him, she is there in his mind warding off the dark. He falls into a deep and restful slumber, perhaps the best sleep he has had since he was a babe. When he finally wakens, she looks haggard and spent. The night's psionic battle with Finn's dreams has exhasted her. At least she has a triumphant smile on her face. "That's a nasty curse you've got there love. I think maybe I've given you some protection, but it will be fleeting at best. I think you'll have to destory the Sea Sorcerer Lich before you are free."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Waking somewhat later than usualy, Geoffrey spends his morning eating a light breakfeast and seeing to the 101 details that being a ship's captain and husband entail. As the note is brougth to him he will read it then slowly pass it over to his wife "The Game is still afoot" it seems"  then taking his leave he will go down to the lobby where he hopes to encouter other members of the party.


----------



## Lou (Apr 5, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Mingo starts her day in meditation and prayers to regain her spells for the day.  She dresses in somber blue colors and joins Anson for breakfast.  Anson starts his day with a sponge bath, trying to clean himself of the feeling of yuckiness.  Mig cleans herself and whimpers softly.  Anson and Mig arrive down at breakfast and see Mingo studying the letter.  Mingo says, "We should get some breakfast.  We will have a long ride today."  Seeing the others at breakfast, Mingo, Anson, and Mig will join them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2008)

H'Roosh wakens and goes through his morning meditations, followed by a quick saltwater bath.  On his way out, he notes the message on his door and drops it inside his room for later perusal.  After his bath, he takes in the contents of the note and makes his way to breakfast with his friends.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"So, did everyone receive the same note?  What do you all think about this?  Is my suggested course of action the most prudent, or is there evidence that I have overlooked?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2008)

OOC: The restaurant in the Inn is quite good and serves a hearty breakfast. A large table there would be a logical place to discuss the latest matter...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

OOC: Sounds like a plan.

IC:  H'Roosh will secure such a table if he's the first to arrive; if not, he'll sit with whatever party members are already there.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon and M. make their way down for breakfast as well, if not as much to join the others in the discussion of the notes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Having made his way downstair and seeing Hroosh seated, Geoffrey will walk over and join him orderind fresh orange juice and coffee.  Raising and eyebrow he says "Were your dreams interesting last night"

OCC: I'm back.....moved grandmother back to the nursing home this morning so now just a matter of time...but at least it is not making us stay tied to the hospital.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl was asking the group a question, which everyone so far has ignored, or overlooked.  Please refer to posts 199 and 205.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

"I would imagine that we did Master Gnurl and as to knowing if he sent it...we could either ask him or go on the premises that he did as he is the only one outside of our group and our enemy who would know of our desire to learn more about that particular undead"


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "I would imagine that we did Master Gnurl and as to knowing if he sent it...we could either ask him or go on the premises that he did as he is the only one outside of our group and our enemy who would know of our desire to learn more about that particular undead"



"Ahh, but the lich himself knows about that desire!  And he was not destroyed and is at large in the world with his considerable spell powers."


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"And what is more, Geoffrey, it is my belief that Captain Marin would expect us to feel this way, after what we have so recently been through, and that he would take care to avoid any question in this regard.  He just saw us not two days ago!  And he said nothing of this!  The way that these events have transpired bears no indication of Captain Marin's behavior."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2008)

*A true lawyer*

OOC - Leif, you are a true lawyer, always up for a debate!

IC - "I think you are being a bit paranoid, my friend.  Even if it is a trap, are you not up for an adventure?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Adventure is one thing.  Traps carefully laid to catch us unawares are quite another.  Still, I'll go along with the will of the group.  Hell, somebody has to be there to get you fellows out of these scrapes," says Gnurl with a wink and a grin.


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 10, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Finn's contact clearly takes his warnings and concerns seriously. She asks several questions about details of appearance, symbols, magics and so on. Eventually, sleep takes them both. Like the others Finn finds his dreams troubled; however, before the darkest dreams can seize him, she is there in his mind warding off the dark. He falls into a deep and restful slumber, perhaps the best sleep he has had since he was a babe. When he finally wakens, she looks haggard and spent. The night's psionic battle with Finn's dreams has exhasted her. At least she has a triumphant smile on her face. "That's a nasty curse you've got there love. I think maybe I've given you some protection, but it will be fleeting at best. I think you'll have to destory the Sea Sorcerer Lich before you are free."




Finn grimaces, seeing the severe exhaustion on Angela's face.  He reaches out and tenderly cups her cheek.  "Ah, love, while I appreciate the best night sleep I've had since I since I started this crazy assignment, I would not have seen you so worn by giving it to me.  The lich is now my primary objective, but my fears lie with the fact that he knows we will have to come after him.  He is a prepared enemy, which means that the traps and travails before us will be as deadly as he can make them.  The task of stopping the Sea Sorceror would be daunting enough, but now as a lich, his powers are much more impressive.  I must be getting back, as I am sure the others under his curse will be beginning to prepare for our chase.  Keep yourself safe, as I would hate to think that by helping me you have attracted his attentions as well."  

Finn dresses quickly, and with a light kiss to Angela's cheek, he departs through the back and heads back to the White Wake.  Finding the note on his door, he goes to meet the others in the restaurant.  His choices for breakfast are eggs, ham, biscuits, fried potatoes, some fresh fruit, and coffee.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2008)

Marienna, looking surprisingly cheerful for one stuck with a Lich's curse asks, "So what are you boys going to do today? Act on the letter? Look for Captain Marin to confirm it? Something else entirely? For what it is worth that looks like his handwriting." She has her long red hair tied back in a ponytail and is wearing a simple blue dress that flatters her curves. She seems less serious and more jovial than her norm today.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Well, Dear Lady, if the note seems genuine to you, then that's good enough for me.  I say we act on the note's instructions."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will find the Concierge on the way to breakfast and speak to him about the coach that is available and ask for a description of the man who asked for it to be made available to us.

OOC - Hopefully this will match Marin's description and Gnurl will be at ease.


----------



## Lou (Apr 12, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Listening to the party members discuss the origins of the note, Mingo and Anson will continue eating breakfast, looking at each other occasionally.  Since they only just met the man, they have no idea if the note is genuine or not.  Anson orders a beef steak with bone in extra rare for Mig.  Sipping black coffee and slowing enjoying the fresh fruit, Mingo finally says, "Surely we can handle it, even if it is a trap of some sort.  The Sea Sorcerer is unlikely to attack so soon."

OOC:  When are the magic items expected to be ready?


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2008)

"Please, Dear Priestess, do not mention that ...... person unless you must.  The very mention of the villain upsets my digestion.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  When are the magic items expected to be ready?




OOC: They were to be ready this morning, so now. Enjoy!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will find the Concierge on the way to breakfast and speak to him about the coach that is available and ask for a description of the man who asked for it to be made available to us.
> 
> OOC - Hopefully this will match Marin's description and Gnurl will be at ease.




[sblock=Radoon]Actually, the Concierge describes him and names him as Terry Lockspar, who Radoon knows frequently handles details like this for Marin and Son.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Listening to the cautions Gnome, Geoffrey will continue to drink his coffee as the others voice their opinion and make their preparations.  "Then do we have a consensues and shall we be off" he asks


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 13, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Radoon]Actually, the Concierge describes him and names him as Terry Lockspar, who Radoon knows frequently handles details like this for Marin and Son.[/sblock]




Radoon will bring this info and share it with Gnurl at breakfast.

To Geoffry's comment, "I need to pick up a few things first, in fact a few of us may and we could just stop on the way and then head out from ye old magic shoppe"


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Do you mean the shop that is operated by a gnome of my recent acquaintance, or does he mostly cater to wizards?  Actually, I could also stand to pick up a few items of the very common variety that should be readily available from their stock on hand.  And we might all be well-advised to "lay hands on" [no pun intended, _really_  ] as many potions of healing as possible."


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

"Yes" says Mingo, "That would be the perfect start to the day, to stop by the shop for the items Capt. Marin arranged to be made for us.  I have several items to pick up myself.

If Mr. Lockspar is the one to arrange the carriage, then we should use it and get moving."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2008)

*Ye Olde Magic Shoppe*

Marienna shares the following information as she finished her breakfast. As luck would have it the items in question are available at the Temple of Contemplation. A large enclaive of the Church of Heaven on a mountainside just up the road from town, which is on your route. A portion of said complex is known as the Floating Tower of Ulat Seur. It is here that priests who favor the god of the magical arts, many of whom are also arcanists of various stripes, go to study and on occation make magic items. Captain Marin being a patron of the church, was able to prevail upon the good priests to make your items a rush order. There may well be other minor items of power, such as potions of curing available.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"FANTABULOUS!!  Well, what are you guys waiting for?  Let's get ourselves up there and get them thangs!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Geoffrey will take a seat in the carriage and await the arrival at the destination. He perks up a little bit with the mention of the church but remains more or less silent.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 14, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will lead M. into a secluded corner and say his goodbyes.  He will then join Geoffry in the carriage.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl takes the best guest seat in Geoffrey's carriage.


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Seeing the others leave breakfast, Mingo and Anson take one last drink of coffee, collect Mig and her bone, and ask directions to the carriage.  Arriving after the others, Anson will take a corner seat if one remains, Mingo will sit next to him, with Mig at Mingo's feet.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2008)

The carriage proves to be a massive 8 wheeled vehicle with huge horses pulling it. Inside it quite luxurious with four places in the center, two facing front and two rear. Their are three full sized seats at the front facing rear while at the back of the vehicle are 4 seats appropriate for those of lesser stature. A human driver sits at the front and a pair of footmen stand at the rear, one on each aft quarter. Once everyone is aboard the footmen stow the steps and close the double doors before mounting up. With a cry of 'gee up' and a crack of his whip the driver sets the contraption into motion. Those used to the sea do not find the vehicle's rocking motion unpleasant, though the clatter of hooves and the roaring of the wheels on cobbles is louder than the sound of oars and waves. From inside there is a nice view of the passing city life. It appears to be an active place, but everyone wisely makes way for the huge carriage. In just less than an hour the coach comes to a halt and the doors are opened at the gates of the temple complex.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl approaches the head guard at the gate and says, "Good day, sir, yes, we are here on business for our patron, Lord Marin.  I believe he left some instructions about who we need to see?"


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 14, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Wow, you guys got busy over the weekend.  Sorry I was out of the loop, but most of my computer time this weekend was spent hammering out taxes and deductions.  It's amazing how much one can spend on sales tax over a year.  /OOC

Finn settles into an available seat in the carriage, and not having requested anything crafted, will follow the group at the temple, but remain more a lurker in the crowd, watching but not commenting unless specifically called upon.  He will keep an eye and a mind's eye out for anything out of the ordinary.  He is hoping that the group can return to Cambre in time this afternoon for him to stop by Blind Fredrick's Tattoo Parlor so he can get his latest additions put in place.

DM [sblock] Scott, let me know if I need to make a spot check.  Finn won't be using touchsight every second, but if he gets a bad feeling about a room, it will be almost automatic.  [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl approaches the head guard at the gate and says, "Good day, sir, yes, we are here on business for our patron, Lord Marin.  I believe he left some instructions about who we need to see?"




Mingo immediately follows Gnurl out of the carriage and stands with him at the guardpost, her cloak denoting her position with the Wayward Wardens of Yandalla pulled around her small form.  Anson and Mig will wait for others to exit the carriage before following.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2008)

*Off to consult*

Smiling at the every forward gnome, Geoffrey will descend from the carriage and slowly walk towards the guard......reaching the gate he will say "Please tell the Chancelor that Lord Vasa of the Radiant Sun wishes a moments of his time" those who are use to a more retiring personality from Geoffrey are struck by the more or less note of command/demand that resides in his polietly phrased request.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				SirCaith said:
			
		

> OOC:  Wow, you guys got busy over the weekend.  Sorry I was out of the loop, but most of my computer time this weekend was spent hammering out taxes and deductions.  It's amazing how much one can spend on sales tax over a year.  /OOC
> 
> Finn settles into an available seat in the carriage, and not having requested anything crafted, will follow the group at the temple, but remain more a lurker in the crowd, watching but not commenting unless specifically called upon.  He will keep an eye and a mind's eye out for anything out of the ordinary.  He is hoping that the group can return to Cambre in time this afternoon for him to stop by Blind Fredrick's Tattoo Parlor so he can get his latest additions put in place.
> 
> DM [sblock] Scott, let me know if I need to make a spot check.  Finn won't be using touchsight every second, but if he gets a bad feeling about a room, it will be almost automatic.  [/sblock]




OOC - Finn, I thought we would just head out on foot from here since it seemed to be on the way to our next destination but if we need to go back to town, we can.

Radoon, will follow Geoffry's lead since he beat me to it.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2008)

The guard considers the Gnome's request. As the guard is checking a clipboard, Gnurl's eyes wander past him into the compound and he is pretty sure which tower within is the 'Floating Tower of Ulat Seur' as it begins some thirty feet above the ground. The guard stands a little straighter upon seeing the Wayward Wander then fires off a salute as Lord Vasa makes his request. "Are you all together? I could have one of my subordinates escort you to your destination."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> OOC:  Wow, you guys got busy over the weekend.  Sorry I was out of the loop, but most of my computer time this weekend was spent hammering out taxes and deductions.  It's amazing how much one can spend on sales tax over a year.  /OOC
> 
> Finn settles into an available seat in the carriage, and not having requested anything crafted, will follow the group at the temple, but remain more a lurker in the crowd, watching but not commenting unless specifically called upon.  He will keep an eye and a mind's eye out for anything out of the ordinary.  He is hoping that the group can return to Cambre in time this afternoon for him to stop by Blind Fredrick's Tattoo Parlor so he can get his latest additions put in place.
> 
> DM [sblock] Scott, let me know if I need to make a spot check.  Finn won't be using touchsight every second, but if he gets a bad feeling about a room, it will be almost automatic.  [/sblock]




OOC: I'm glad that whole tax thing is behind me until next year. Yeah, those guys in AR don't get that option, but they do get to deduct their state income tax, which thank heaven we don't have to deal with. 

[sblock=Finn]You got some odd vibes in the Carriage, people have made a lot of deals and assignations in there, but so far the temple is all goodness and light.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon smiles a little smile when he guard recognized Geoffry's name and once they are alone again will say, "Geoffrey, I think you are holding back on us."


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl impatiently shifts his weight from one little leg to the other as he awaits a response.  "My, what talented Tower-Builders you must have!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Answering the guards question Geoffrey says "Yes, we are all together and I belive some of them have had appointments made for them thru the good offices of Captain Marin" then pausing to consider the request briefly he says "Please do, and escourt would be most appreciated"


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl comes smartly to attention, and returns the guard's salute crisply.  "That's more like it.  I was beginning to think that no one here remembered the proper respect for a Wizard of Power."

OOC:  Yes, I know the salute was not for Gnurl, but give the little guy a break, willya?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2008)

Another guard is summoned and the gatekeeper tells him, "Lord Vasa to see the chancellor, he and his companions would like to visit the floating tower." The guard nods curtly and motions you to follow. He sets a pace that allows all to keep up. He leads you all to a small stairway of just three stairs that ends in open air. "If you'll all follow me up the stairs we'll be transported into the tower."  He starts up the steps and vanishes as his foot touches the top step.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I can already tell that I'm going to LOVE this place!"  And, so saying, Gnurl climbs the stairs as quickly as his little legs will carry him.  Just before he touches the top step, he says, "Poof!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 16, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Geoffrey will quietly motion for the others to follow the guard.


----------



## Lou (Apr 16, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Anson and Mig will follow Mingo up the stairs and into the teleporter.


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 16, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn grins sardonically at the teleporting step.  "I guess our host likes to be sure who is coming to visit him.  If this is the only way to get there, you never get to visit unannounced."  He jumps nimbly directly to the top step.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh follows the rest of the party (except for Geoffrey, of course) up the stairs and presumably into the floating tower.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 17, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will also follow the others, he tentatively steps up to the last step and hesitates as he places his foot on it.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2008)

Upon treading the final step you find another above it and then another that leaves you standing in the middle of a large round gallery. There are a dozen such little niches arranged in the floor leading down two steps and ending in a pool of blackness from which you just emerged. Each of your companions appears climbing the steps in a subsequent bay in the floor. I occurs to you that this is acheived because the tower is slowly rotating in the air. For presumably you are now standing in the Floating Tower of Ulat Seur. All around you are colorful images floating in the air. Each depicts a religious scene. The images are about 5' cubes displaying their story in the semi-transparent images. The level of detail and artistic skill displayed is impressive. Gnurl, seeing them as a variation on a permanent illusion finds the technical ability of the casters to be quite good. The guard waits indulgently, no doubt used to first time visitors pausing to look around. Geoffrey, having seen them before is still struck by the beauty and religious awe the images inspire. He stands before the image of St. Eloise the Bright a look of divine rapture on her shining face above her battered and mortally wounded body as she shouts a final holy word that destorys the demonspawn Suroth the Mad.


----------



## Lou (Apr 17, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Upon treading the final step you find another above it and then another that leaves you standing in the middle of a large round gallery. There are a dozen such little niches arranged in the floor leading down two steps and ending in a pool of blackness from which you just emerged. Each of your companions appears climbing the steps in a subsequent bay in the floor. I occurs to you that this is acheived because the tower is slowly rotating in the air. For presumably you are now standing in the Floating Tower of Ulat Seur. All around you are colorful images floating in the air. Each depicts a religious scene. The images are about 5' cubes displaying their story in the semi-transparent images. The level of detail and artistic skill displayed is impressive. The guard waits indulgently, no doubt used to first time visitors pausing to look around.



OOC:  I cut the parts about the other PCs.

Mingo stares in awe at the detail to the images.  The tower is beyond anything she has ever seen.  The religious scenes before her create a sense of longing and belonging at the same time.  Until the guard indicates that they should move on, Mingo stares up at the images, studying each one in turn.

Anson blinks and blinks as magic he never considered possible unfolds before him.  Mig rotates her head from side to side at the images of people and places float in the air in front of her.  Mig quickly trots to Anson's side and moves in close, looking around in wonder.  Feeling Mig against his leg, Anson looks down at the anxious dog and smiles, wondering what Mig thinks about all this.  Anson's not sure what he thinks.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl carefully studies the illusions floating above him.  He is curious about such things as:
1. whether they are the result of arcane or divine magic, 
2. what level of spell was used to create them, 
3. whether they have been here very long,
4. whether the passage of time has affected the scenes that they depict at all, 
5. whether they could even possibly be dispelled, and
6. about a million other things.  
[sblock=Spellcraft Checks]Here are some rolls: 34, 45, 45, 29, 35, 36, 46, 35
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1568221/ 
and
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1568237/ 
[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 17, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Being of a mostly non-religious nature (not an atheist, or even a non-believer, just mostly secularly driven), Finn is not highly impressed by the religious exhibitions.  To does spend a moment getting his bearing, looking over the room for threats both seen and unseen.  If none are apparent, he will step over to the waiting guard and say, "Whenever the rest are ready, lead on, MacDuff."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 18, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon emerges from the staircase and is awestruck with the images around him.  He looks around but finds none of the scenes familiar to him and as a result can't really connect with them.  He then falls in line behind the guard.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 18, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Pasuing at the beatuy of St. Eloise, Geoffrey will softly commet "Truly a great moment of faith" and will then indicate to the guard that they are ready to proceed.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl is still studying the images with all the professional curiosity of an accomplished illusionist (see post 255 for the questions I'm asking our illustrious DM).  He'll linger for as long as he can, but try not to let the others totally leave him behind.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl carefully studies the illusions floating above him.  He is curious about such things as:
> 1. whether they are the result of arcane or divine magic,
> 2. what level of spell was used to create them,
> 3. whether they have been here very long,
> ...




[sblock=Gnurl]Gnurl's professional eye gleans much knowledge from the images around him. The images themselves were created with arcane phantasm magic of fairly median level, perhaps 4th or 5th, but they are maintained by a mixed divine/arcane effect that seems to be a feature of the tower or at least the room. (more on this in a moment) It is hard to determine the age of the images, but it seems that some of them may be fairly new while he has the sense that others are older. Having only viewed them one time, makes it more difficult to judge, but perhaps subsequent viewing over time might reveal this. His instinct is that little degradation has occured. The are just spells maintained by the additional magic of the tower so in theory they should be dispellable. However, the strange divine/arcane magic of the tower makes it difficult to say what might happen if a dispel was attempted. The magic of the tower might try to defend itself. For as Gnurl takes his attention from the tower and examines the magic of the tower itself he learns seveal things. First, have a divine aura of good about it that would make any evil person or being that entered the tower uncomfortable (similar to the effect that good planes have). The magic has a sentience about it no unlike an intelligent magic weapon. He sense that the magic is watching the visitors to the tower. The magic is also likely what makes the tower fly. He suspects that the magic of the tower was created by a combination of divine and arcane spells from many casters as well as divine ritual magic of considerable power. He finally realizes that the last of his companions is leaving the room via a currently open concealed door that leads to stair way spiralling up along the outside wall of the tower. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2008)

[sblock=Radoon]As he makes his way across the room Radoon sees a shocking image. Saint Alphena of the Seven Stars is calling down holy fire to destory some particularly realistic looking undead. What is shocking is the uncanny resemblence between the image of the long dead Saint and Marienna. The image is much too acurate a depiction of Marienna to be a coincidence. The oldstyle armor and holy vestiments aside, Radoon cannot help but feel like Marienna is about to step out of the floating image. He realizes most of the others have already left the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl hurries to catch up with his companions, and as he is doing so, he mutters, "Thank you, oh Great and Marvellous Tower and the Immortal Builder Thereof for allowing me a glimpse into your incredible power!  I stand in awe of your Great Arcane Might, and only hope to learn from you and your servants."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2008)

The guard leads you up a winding stair within the outside wall of the tower. Through small windows barred with the circled cross of the church of heaven you see the compound below you. There is no longer any doubt that you are in the floating tower. You are lead up two more flights of stairs past levels filled with chapels and monks cells. On the next level you come to a reception room of sorts where a handful of priests in a vestments of followers of the patron of the magical arts assist visitors to the tower with magical purchases. A man comes over and says, "You are here for the Marin and sons order I believe?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2008)

*Gnurl Wihiskerling*

Still in utter awe at his eminently arcane surroundings, Gnurl will for once keep silent and allow Geoffrey to answer.  (OOC:  Betcha never thought you'd live to see _this_ happen, eh?)


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Radoon]As he makes his way across the room Radoon sees a shocking image. Saint Alphena of the Seven Stars is calling down holy fire to destory some particularly realistic looking undead. What is shocking is the uncanny resemblence between the image of the long dead Saint and Marienna. The image is much too acurate a depiction of Marienna to be a coincidence. The oldstyle armor and holy vestiments aside, Radoon cannot help but feel like Marienna is about to step out of the floating image. He realizes most of the others have already left the room.[/sblock]




Radoon will catch up with the rest and keep it in the back of his mind for now to ask Geoffry later.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

"Yes i belive several of our party have placed orders thru the good offices of Captain Marin"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2008)

"Oh yes, the rush order. I'll just be a moment." He leaves and soon returns with a small bag from which he begins pulling am improbably large number of items. Everything you requested in here and ready for use. He has a bill for each of you who made a purchase. "Will there be anything else?" 

OOC: Please update your sheets with the new items and deduct the costs.


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl requested as many potions of healing as possible, so I'm thinking that he gets:
10 potions of Cure Light Wounds (500gp, CL 1) (1d8+1 hp cured),
3 potions of Cure Serious Wounds (2,250 gp, CL 5) (3d8+5 hp cured),

for a total price of 2,750 gp.

OOC:  Gnurl also wants to cash in his 8,000 gp bank draft while he can


----------



## Lou (Apr 20, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Oh yes, the rush order. I'll just be a moment." He leaves and soon returns with a small bag from which he begins pulling am improbably large number of items. Everything you requested in here and ready for use. He has a bill for each of you who made a purchase. "Will there be anything else?"
> 
> OOC: Please update your sheets with the new items and deduct the costs.




Mingo indicates the three items she previously requested, and pulling the Marin & Sons draft out to settle the bill given her, asks the mage, "Would you happen to have a spare pair of gauntlets of ogre power available in exchange for the remainder of this draft?"

Giving the pouch to Anson to wear on his neck, Mingo says, "This should make lich hunting more interesting, for undead are now your new favorite enemy."  Putting the amulet on Mig's collar, Mingo says, "Now you and Anson will have even better teamwork."  Putting the brooch on her own collar, Mingo says, "Now perhaps my slinging will make me less of a target in melee."

[sblock=For the DM]I confess to not realizing the true value of the 30% discount and the 8000 gp draft.  The cost of the three original items, with discount, comes to 5040 gp, leaving 2960 gp value in the draft.  The gauntlets are 4000 gp, or 2800 gp at the discount rate.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=For the DM]I confess to not realizing the true value of the 30% discount and the 8000 gp draft.  The cost of the three original items, with discount, comes to 5040 gp, leaving 2960 gp value in the draft.  The gauntlets are 4000 gp, or 2800 gp at the discount rate.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]Discount?  Did someone say discount?    Is this only for priests and priestesses, or does a lowly Gnome Wizard get the benefit also??  'Cause I deducted full book price already.  I hope I get to add some back.....  And my apologies to Lou for peeking at his sblock![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 21, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will take off the table a backpack and a very high end dagger.  He takes the dagger in his hands and then drops his hands quickly and catches the dagger as it follows his hands - he seems to be testing the weight.  He then holds it by the hilt and allows it to rotate to a vertical position, checking it's balance.  A smile crosses his face as a child with a new toy.  He asks the man,  "How do the dagger's other properties become active?"

He takes the backpack and does a quick once over inspecting it to see if it was constructed to his specifications.  Seemingly satisfied, he begins dropping his arsenal of daggers and knives to the floor and meticulously places them in this new holding device.  He splits his daggers evenly between the two sides - placing some of his finer ones in first.  He then places the device on his back and everyone can now see this new backpack allows Radoon to merely reach back and both hands easily reach a dagger.  He reaches back and grasps two and quickly removes them and allows them to fall to the floor.  Two more daggers have dropped to replace the ones he just dropped and his surprisingly fast hands for someone his age are once again holding two more daggers.

An even bigger smile crosses his face.  "My first invention!  You have done an excellent job.  Would you accept a gratuity?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will take off the table a backpack and a very high end dagger.  He takes the dagger in his hands and then drops his hands quickly and catches the dagger as it follows his hands - he seems to be testing the weight.  He then holds it by the hilt and allows it to rotate to a vertical position, checking it's balance.  A smile crosses his face as a child with a new toy.  He asks the man,  "How do the dagger's other properties become active?"
> 
> He takes the backpack and does a quick once over inspecting it to see if it was constructed to his specifications.  Seemingly satisfied, he begins dropping his arsenal of daggers and knives to the floor and meticulously places them in this new holding device.  He splits his daggers evenly between the two sides - placing some of his finer ones in first.  He then places the device on his back and everyone can now see this new backpack allows Radoon to merely reach back and both hands easily reach a dagger.  He reaches back and grasps two and quickly removes them and allows them to fall to the floor.  Two more daggers have dropped to replace the ones he just dropped and his surprisingly fast hands for someone his age are once again holding two more daggers.
> 
> An even bigger smile crosses his face.  "My first invention!  You have done an excellent job.  Would you accept a gratuity?"




"To activate the dagger you need merely take it in hand and imagine the effect." Radoon finds that after a moment's concentration he can do it. "With a little practice you will be able to call the power instantly."  

He smiles broadly at the offer. "We do our work for the glorification of the church. Any donation you'd like to make to the Church of Heaven and our work here would be greatly appreciated. Captain Marin has long been a patron and it is because of his long years of generosity that we created these items for you so quickly and at a reduced rate."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2008)

[sblock=Mingo]You may get the guantlets for the rest of the draft. They do have a set available.[/sblock]

[sblock=Gnurl]The discount does apply, but the rate for nosy Gnomes who read other's sblocks is only 29.999 percent rather than the full 30%    [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Exchanging the draft for the set of gauntlets, Mingo says, "Many thanks to you for the fine service.  We will use these items in the service of the Church."

Mingo hands the gauntlets to Anson, telling him, "Try these on and see how you like them.  If you find they get in your way, I can always wear them."  Mingo winks at Anson.

Turning to the others, Mingo remarks, "I must say that working with you for Marin & Sons is quite the adventure!"


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2008)

*Gnurly-Boo Whiskerling, K. A. Gnomish Spell Machine*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]The discount does apply, but the rate for nosy Gnomes who read other's sblocks is only 29.999 percent rather than the full 30%    [/sblock]



[sblock=DM Scotty]I'm suitably chagrined, and only added back the 29.999%.  Actually, I added a little less than that back because it didn't come out even at all.  The excess that has vanished now is just a tip for the Church of Heaven.  Thanks, dude.  How did I miss the discount in the first place?  Was it posted here openly, or was that in somebody's sblock, too?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, K. A. Gnomish Spell Machine*

Gnurl smiles broadly at Mingo's words.  "Well, Dear Priestess, I must say that it has become a decidedly better experience since you joined our merry band.  Before we had you and Geoffrey to stitch our battered bodies back together, it was just a little bit too much of an adventure!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM Scotty]I'm suitably chagrined, and only added back the 29.999%.  Actually, I added a little less than that back because it didn't come out even at all.  The excess that has vanished now is just a tip for the Church of Heaven.  Thanks, dude.  How did I miss the discount in the first place?  Was it posted here openly, or was that in somebody's sblock, too?[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]I assure you it was posted in the open as part of the reward offered by Captain Marin. It was way back at the dinner aboard the Radiant Sun. I hope you took the .oo1% penalty with the good humor in which it was intended.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif]I assure you it was posted in the open as part of the reward offered by Captain Marin. It was way back at the dinner aboard the Radiant Sun. I hope you took the .oo1% penalty with the good humor in which it was intended.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]Absolutely, Dude!  If it wasn't all in fun it would have been a heckuva lot more that .001%, right??  I feel kinda bad about reading sblocks sometimes (more than you might think even), but it's tough to ignore them.  It's no sweat for me to role-play my character's ignorance of the contents, thank goodness, but when the sblocks are of concern to PLAYERS and not CHARACTERS, then it's a whole different matter, isn't it?  Like I would have completely missed this magic item discount if I hadn't peeked at Lou's sblock!  That wasn't your intention was it?  And you wouldn't have even noticed the omission, would you?  I don't think so, at least, shoot you seem to have wayyy too much on your plate to be checking up on us that closely!  [/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 21, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn watches his friends playing with their new toys.  A wry smile quirks his lips.   "Captain Marin seems to be a patron in the true sense, giving aid to all who needs his help.  Your assistance in this matter is greatly appreciated, brother, as is any blessing the Church might bestow upon us."


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				SirCaith said:
			
		

> Finn watches his friends playing with their new toys.  A wry smile quirks his lips.   "Captain Marin seems to be a patron in the true sense, giving aid to all who needs his help.  Your assistance in this matter is greatly appreciated, brother, as is any blessing the Church might bestow upon us."




Mingo mutters under her breath to no one in partciular, "That reminds me."  

Turning and looking up at Geoffrey, who is twice her height, and speaking so that the man in the tower can hear, Mingo asks, "Lord Vasa, while on our quest, what can we do to lessen the threat of summoned creatures from other planes?  It was only your courage and fortitute that defeated that bone devil monstrosity in our first battle with the lich.  We will be hard pressed should we have to face more as we seek out this evil that afflicts the land."


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl looks dismayed as he says, "I do sincerely hope that our valiant warriors will remember next time to sharpen their blades before we again engage such foes."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Addressing the small priestess Geoffrey says "There are many prayers the church can use, and i have set my ship's scribes to preparing a series of scrolls for everyone. As to the higher magics, that is beyond their ability and thus I must consult with the Chancellor here for aid in that area. I have already sent request for aid to some church officials and it is my hope that a full squad of chuch warriors lead by a lieutian will join us soon. Other than that, we must inquire of the Chancellor as to what aid may be avialable as such short notice"


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

OOC:  Just a reminder that Gnurl currently has Greater Mage Armor still in effect today, for the rest of the day.  So he's currently AC 23.

OOC:  I made that want of mage Armor too soon!  It's already obsolete before I even use it once!


----------



## Lou (Apr 22, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I made that wand of mage Armor too soon!  It's already obsolete before I even use it once!




OOC:  Perhaps the DM, feeling generous as his birthday nears   , would let Gnurl use the wand as partial payment on a different wand or other magic item....  Or Gnurl could use the wand on H'Roosh and Mig before combat to give their AC a boost....  Just random thoughts.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

OOC:  Oh, it's not that big a deal.  It's not like Gnurl can't make a Wand of Greater Mage Armor now, if he has a few spare days.  For now, though, he's content to just cast the spell on himself every day.  But that is a good point about using this wand on H'Roosh, Mig, and whoever else.    At my caster level, one casting of Mage Armor will last pretty much all the way through a day of adventuring. (From the wand, it has a duration of 9 hrs, since it's CL 9, or is that 10 hrs and CL 10???  Something like that, anyway.)

OOC:  And BTW, Gnurl picked up ANOTHER force spell this level!  Shoot, I'm gonna have to take a level or two of Argent Savant, whether I want to or not!  

OOC:  Gnurl's force spells:  Shield (1st), Mage Armor (1st), Magic Missile (1st), Greater Mage Armor (3rd), Mass Mage Armor (3rd),  Orb of Force (4th), and Force Missiles (4th).  Force Missiles is supposed to be a souped up, 4th level magic missile, but it falls somewhat short of the ideal that you may have first thought it would be.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Gnurl requested as many potions of healing as possible, so I'm thinking that he gets:
> 10 potions of Cure Light Wounds (500gp, CL 1) (1d8+1 hp cured),
> 3 potions of Cure Serious Wounds (2,250 gp, CL 5) (3d8+5 hp cured),
> 
> ...




OOC: Sorry, I thought I had addressed this post. Adjust for discount as needed.

The priest takes the deal says, "You know we have a Belt of Curing (Magic Item Compendium) that might be of interest to you..."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Scotley]Absolutely, Dude!  If it wasn't all in fun it would have been a heckuva lot more that .001%, right??  I feel kinda bad about reading sblocks sometimes (more than you might think even), but it's tough to ignore them.  It's no sweat for me to role-play my character's ignorance of the contents, thank goodness, but when the sblocks are of concern to PLAYERS and not CHARACTERS, then it's a whole different matter, isn't it?  Like I would have completely missed this magic item discount if I hadn't peeked at Lou's sblock!  That wasn't your intention was it?  And you wouldn't have even noticed the omission, would you?  I don't think so, at least, shoot you seem to have wayyy too much on your plate to be checking up on us that closely!  [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Yes, I'm more than a little overwhealmed these days. But it will get better. I would not have noted the missed discount. I try to keep my nose out of sblocks too. As DM I really should use them less and save players the temptation. The important thing to remember is if you really want something to be a secret sblocks are not good enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard 10*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif]Yes, I'm more than a little overwhealmed these days. But it will get better. I would not have noted the missed discount. I try to keep my nose out of sblocks too. As DM I really should use them less and save players the temptation. The important thing to remember is if you really want something to be a secret sblocks are not good enough.[/sblock]



OOC: NO DOUBT!  In our LS game, I just assume the most everyone will at least slightly peek at sblocks.  And, I already took the discount into consideration, as soon as I peeked and realized that we were entitled to one.

IC:  Gnurl says, "Yes, I am definitely interested in the healing belt!  What's price do you ask for it?  And he also says, "I notice that you have a prediliction for visual representations of magical energy.  I, myself, am a somewhat competent illusionist.  Although I do not have access to such manifestations that are permanent, I know that the method exists to make them, and I have attained sufficient power to do so, if I only had the proper formulae.  But maybe there is some other use of my arcane talents that would be of use to you, for which we could reach at least a partical accomodation concerning the belt....."

OOC:  Also, can they cash my bank draft from Capt. Marin?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Speaking up in a no nosense manner Geoffrey says "Send the invoice to the "Radiant Sun" we will forward any payments and items necessary immediately upon receipt of the invoice"  then turning to the party he says "I must see the Chancelor, please feel free to accompany me or you may remain strike what bargins you need...I fear it is going to be both a long and dangerous journey so we best be all prepared" Geoffrey will then indicate to the escourt his wish to leave.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl will wait for an answer to his questions about the price for the healing belt, and whether the church is willing to cash the draft from Capt. Marin, before making up his mind about going with Geoffrey.  (Sorry, G., please bear with me a moment.)


----------



## Lou (Apr 24, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Mingo nods to Anson that they will be following Geoffrey to listen in on the meeting with the Chancellor.  Anson nods back in agreement, tugging at his new gauntlets to make them more comfortable.  Mig follows along, watching warily as she goes.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

"The belt would be 750 gp normally, but with the discount I can give it to you for 525 gp. and I'd be happy to cash the draft for you as part of the purchase. Now as to your skills, we accept donations of service to the greater good of the church, but we do not normally take such service in barter for goods. You could discuss it with Brother Malius, and perhaps come to such an arrangement in exchange for a period of monastic service. I'm not empowered to make such deals."   

OOC: I'll give you time to respond before moving on to the Chancellor.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "The belt would be 750 gp normally, but with the discount I can give it to you for 525 gp. and I'd be happy to cash the draft for you as part of the purchase. Now as to your skills, we accept donations of service to the greater good of the church, but we do not normally take such service in barter for goods. You could discuss it with Brother Malius, and perhaps come to such an arrangement in exchange for a period of monastic service. I'm not empowered to make such deals."
> OOC: I'll give you time to respond before moving on to the Chancellor.



"Okay, thank you, I'll take the healing belt!  And I'll pay your price gladly.  And thank you, thank you, thank you!"


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Speaking up in a no nosense manner Geoffrey says "Send the invoice to the "Radiant Sun" we will forward any payments and items necessary immediately upon receipt of the invoice"  then turning to the party he says "I must see the Chancelor, please feel free to accompany me or you may remain strike what bargins you need...I fear it is going to be both a long and dangerous journey so we best be all prepared" Geoffrey will then indicate to the escourt his wish to leave.




"My funds are spent so I will go with you, Geoffrey."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2008)

*Radoon*

"My funds are spent so I will go with you, Geoffrey."


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"You know, as much as I disdain participating in direct, hand-to-hand melee, I think it would be a devastating loss to us if we did not at least inquire about getting hold of some magical "undead bane" weapons.  We might be able to pool our resources and obtain 50 or so +2 undead bane arrows that would act as +4 arrows against undead opponents.  Just something to think about....," says Gnurl as Geoffrey leads their group off to the meeting with the chancellor.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

OOC: Is Gnurl going? What of Finn?


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl just got through saying that he was going with the group Geoffrey was leading to the chancellor.  Jeeeez.  Right after he reminded everyone to think about the possibility that we might lay hands on some undead bane weapons.....


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, the load times are so slow that by the time I read the latest posts and got my one line post ready you had made your post. I hope EN World 2 loads faster. I'll give Finn a little more time to chime in and then get a post up for the chancellor tomorrow.


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 28, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Go right ahead, Scott.  Finn has been quietly waiting on everyone else.  He didn't order any magic stuff, although he may go scrounging around the docks later.  I'm needing to read some more concerning magical protection gear in relation to psionic armor to make sure he doesn't defeat having the tattoos he has.  If I can add some additional magic protection, it will be more in the nature of upgrades of things he already has, i.e. going from +1's to +2's.  /OOC


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2008)

The transactions complete, your guide leads you back down through the tower and out into the compound toward an older and more traditional building. This one looks more like a fortress than a temple, with merlins atop the walls and a impressive gate house with a massive portcullis and sturdy iron bound oaken doors. Within you find a surprisingly spartan office with simple wooden furniture. There are no cushions to pad the plain wooden benches. A man sits on a stool behind a table where he is writing out a long list of numbers. As you enter he rises. "Welcome gentle souls to the Temple of Contemplation. The Chancellor is expecting you." He goes to an unmarked door and opens it without knocking. Beyond you see an old white-haired man in a plain brown robe kneeling on a prayer mat before a small alter on which three candles burn. He rises with some difficulty and carefully folds the mat before coming to greet you. "Ah Lord Vasa, what brings you to the Temple today? Who are your companions?" Then the man starts and stares at you all, really it almost seems that he stares through you. He makes the holy sign of the circled cross in the air before you and says softly, "Saints preserve these people in the face of terrible evil. Lift their burden if it be your will for none should suffer such tribulation under the eyes of heaven." The air in the room seems to grow strangely dense and you all have some difficultly breathing for a moment and the light of day shining through the windows that seemed so bright the instant before takes on a diffuse watery gray tone and everything seems washed out. The man at on his stool seems to move slower and slower until finally his pen stops in mid-stroke on the page. A mote of dust that was drifting lazily in a beam of sunlight slows and then stops in the watery gray light. In a voice barely above a whisper the old priest says, "leave your burdens behind for a while and attend me in the garden." Despite the softness of his voice the words carry a weight of command that pulls you forward, while it doesn't quite force you to act it will take an effort of will to refuse. The old man steps out of his body, which remains pale and frozen while a luminous spirit that looks similar, but youthful and vigorous and suffused with light begins to drift toward a heretofore unseen archway in the wall that leads to a sun dappled garden around a deep blue pool of water. The spirit beckons you as it drifts toward a marble bench beside the pool. Your skin feels confining and stiff it would be an easy matter to simply...escape...the burden of your mortal existence for a while. Actions?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 29, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon, feeling safe in this strange new world, will willingly explore the odd disembodied feeling and will follow the old, now younger man.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 29, 2008)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday, Scott!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

_Hmmm.  This appears similar to that state of being I've tried so often to achieve through my meditations.  Perhaps if I experience it once I'll be more able to return to it._

H'Roosh makes an effort of will to leave his body behind and follow the man through the archway.

OOC: Happy birthday, Scott!  Another year older, and now I'm playing catch-up for a few weeks.


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Yuk, I feel all creepy and stuff!  Maybe I should have just stayed on the ship!"

Gnurl's will save (+7)= 25 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1581373/ 
But even as he feels his will rise into a bulwark of defense against the urge from outside, Gnurl accepts what is happening and surrenders voluntarily to the call. "Hey, it might be fun to frolic without my bod for awhile!"

AGE, The final frontier!  These are the voyages of the Starship Scotley, who ventures forth seeking new life experiences and new female civilizations, who boldly goes where none of his friends (except for Louis and Keith) have gone before: 41!!!!!  Happy Birthday, Dude!


----------



## Lou (Apr 29, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Mingo feels the pull to the spirit and gently relaxes to the call.

Anson is uncertain as to how to react to the scene before him.  These things never happened in Lanbadrig!  Mig shakes her head and tries to back up, running into Anson's leg.

[sblock=OOC]
Mingo will allow her spirit to leave her body.

Anson resists enough to attempt a Will save. 1d20+4 → [8,4] = (12) 

Mig is confused? Will Save 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19) 

I'll let you determine the results.


[/sblock]

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR SCOTLEY!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

AND MANY MORE!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 29, 2008)

Geoffrey will join the Chancelor in the garden and once the party is there will introduce them to the man. "As you can see, we are facing a great evil and we have come for guidance and to petition any support the Church could lend us while we tract down this foul creature"


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 29, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [
> AGE, The final frontier!  These are the voyages of the Starship Scotley, who ventures forth seeking new life experiences and new female civilizations, who boldly goes where none of his friends (except Louis) have gone before: 41!!!!!  Happy Birthday, Dude!




OOC:  Not quite the only one, Leif, I turn 42 in July.  Happy Birthday, Scott.  Sorry I didn't send a card or bake a cake, but just not my style.  Still, maybe we can arrange to get together for a celebratory drink or something later this week.  /OOC

Fighting the effect that reminds him all too much of the attempts by the undead to infiltrate his mind, Finn rebels against the call with all the effort he can summon.  Will Save (1d20+8=25)


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=Ah so, Finn-san!]Previous post adjusted accordingly, Old Man![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Scott!!!




OOC: Thanks all! Hey SirCaith and Lou does turning 42 (twice the legal age) mean you only drink doubles? I need something to look forward to for milestone birthdays between last year and social security.


----------



## Lou (Apr 29, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks all! Hey SirCaith and Lou does turning 42 (twice the legal age) mean you only drink doubles? I need something to look forward to for milestone birthdays between last year and social security.




OOC:  For me, it means I just drink twice as often!  So I added the occasional beer to my random glasses of wine and shots of liquor.  My new coffee mug for the office, picked up this weekend at a flea market, says, "Somewhere between Forty and Death."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2008)

Those of you who attempt to resist the lure have no difficulty staying in your bodies. In fact nothing happens for you. The odd feeling passes and everyone begins behaving normally again though some of the others are grinning at you.

Those of you who step out of your normal world find you have stepped out of the normal stream of place and time. As you move from your body you discover that a small golden strand leads back from your new-found awareness to your body. If you concentrate on the strand you can sense what is happening back at your body, but otherwise you have a new-found sense of freedom. You are detached from the curse and it is only with the absence of it that you can truly appreciate how onerous it is. Drifting into the garden you 'hear' a music that you realize is the ebb and flow of the true song around you. A discordant series of notes plays close to your bodies, but in the garden is a harmony that you've never really experienced before. "Now tell me what has happened." says the Chancellor.

[sblock=H'Roosh]Your instinct was correct, this is the plane you have touched but never quite reached in meditation. Perhaps you will be able to find it again...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl Thinks, _"Ohhh, I'm SO happy that I didn't resist after all!  This is COOOOL!!!!"_

In a quiet, serene, and subdued voice that is very out-of-character for the extremely vocal wizardly Gnome, Gnurl says, "I don't fully understand what has happened, if you are speaking of the discordance that surrounds our bodies, and as a fairly accomplished student of the arcane this troubles me greatly.  It all began when the lich we were battling pronounced a curse upon us.  At the moment, I am free of that curse, and truthfully, I had become so acccustomed to it that I no longer even realized how onerous it is!"


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2008)

The Chancellor nods at Gnurl's words. "Yes, I have read the reports of the Lich, but seeing the results of the curse is much more dramatic. That was not produced by a mere spell. Some great magic was involved."


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"No, it was no spell in the conventional sense, and it may have been related to the ritual he was performing upon himself, at the time we entered, to begin his unlife.  It was the lich's dying curse upon us.  But we were unable to fully dispatch him from existence.  We did not find his phylactery, and at the end of our battle he simply vanished.  It was just a truly rotten day all around!  What I don't understand is this -- if he was just now making himself a lich, then it stands to reason that his phylactery would be an absolute necessity to complete the ritual, and so it should have been present for us to find and destroy.  Very strange......"


----------



## Lou (May 1, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

"And the lich was sitting on an altar of ice, which must have provided some of the power for his ritual.  The altar was shattered as part of the curse being pronounced." Mingo adds.  "Sorry to interrupt.  My magical training is not as advanced as you gentlemen.  I merely wanted to add in those details."  Mingo smiles at Gnurl and then looks to the chancellor and Geoffrey expectantly.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl immediately removes his cap and executes an impressively formal, sweeping bow to Mingo.  "Not at all madam!  My overtaxed brain had already erased those details that might prove to be the most important keys to our healing!  Thank you, thank you, thank you.  Please add anything else that you remember?"


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2008)

*A little insider info...*

OOC: [sblock=For any who are interested]Being the wicked DM that I am I arranged for the homunculus to depart for the Sea Sorcerers ship with the phylactery immediately as the ritual was completed. I set a number of rounds before the ritual was complete when you started your assault on the final building. You had a chance had you moved quickly enough, to stop the ritual. Or possibly arrive in time to see the homunculus departing. In all fairness I didn't expect you to get there in time, but I did make it possible. I really thought someone might go up on the roof and come in the hatch during the ritual. Anyway, the curse would have been avoided and I'd have set up plan b or maybe c for the new adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

Grrrrrr!


----------



## J. Alexander (May 2, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Geoffrey will relate to the Chancellor the story has he knows it starting with the arrival of Captain Marin's request for Church Intervention. "I was far afield from Mermaid's rest when the summons reached me and made all haste to get there. Once there I established contact with Captain Marins other operatives and the assault upon the compound as i have related it occured...but perhaps these gentlmen will have additional information that may be insightfult?


----------



## SirCaith (May 2, 2008)

*Appreciative*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock=For any who are interested]Being the wicked DM that I am I arranged for the homunculus to depart for the Sea Sorcerers ship with the phylactery immediately as the ritual was completed. I set a number of rounds before the ritual was complete when you started your assault on the final building. You had a chance had you moved quickly enough, to stop the ritual. Or possibly arrive in time to see the homunculus departing. In all fairness I didn't expect you to get there in time, but I did make it possible. I really thought someone might go up on the roof and come in the hatch during the ritual. Anyway, the curse would have been avoided and I'd have set up plan b or maybe c for the new adventure. [/sblock]




[sblock] Ah, yes, on of my favorite GM ploys, having the easy way available as an alternative.  I know I once ran a Shadowrun game where the players had to break into a house to steal something.  They went through hell and high water trying to come up with elaborate means to get in undetected and to foil any security.  I had expressly written in my game notes that the house's owner had left in a hurry, and the front door was unlocked and the alarm system was not activated if they might go up to try the door.  They ended up setting off the alarm system because they were trying so hard to deactivate it.  I won't tell you about what they did to gain entry.  I was trying so hard to keep a straight face and not bust a gut from holding in the laughter. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 3, 2008)

OOC:  Mingo has not mentioned the name of the deity invoked in the curse, because Geoffrey mentioned that he wanted more time to investigate before passing that information along.  Has Geoffrey mentioned that name in this conversation?


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

OOC: I'll Give Geoffrey a little more time to join the conversation before moving on. Todd's got a lot going right now, but hopefully will join us soon.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> [sblock] Ah, yes, on of my favorite GM ploys, having the easy way available as an alternative.  I know I once ran a Shadowrun game where the players had to break into a house to steal something.  They went through hell and high water trying to come up with elaborate means to get in undetected and to foil any security.  I had expressly written in my game notes that the house's owner had left in a hurry, and the front door was unlocked and the alarm system was not activated if they might go up to try the door.  They ended up setting off the alarm system because they were trying so hard to deactivate it.  I won't tell you about what they did to gain entry.  I was trying so hard to keep a straight face and not bust a gut from holding in the laughter. [/sblock]




[Sblock=SirCaith]That's great. I've been on both ends of that sort of situation and I definately prefer the DM's side for such things. Maybe I'll arrange something similar for you all in the near future. <insert maniacal laughter here> Shadowrun seems to be a wonderful medium for such things. Are we still waiting for some players to post in your game? I'm sorry I haven't been more responsive as a player or DM of late, my new job is keeping me very busy.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Mingo has not mentioned the name of the deity invoked in the curse, because Geoffrey mentioned that he wanted more time to investigate before passing that information along.  Has Geoffrey mentioned that name in this conversation?



OOC:  Personally, I don't see how he could object, especially if it might help the church  rid us of the accursed curse.  I haven't noticed him mentioning the name, and, in fact, I don't even remember noticing the Sea Sorcerer invoking any such name, but that's just my notorious "swiss cheese memory."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Geoffrey will indeed mention the name of the diety in his description of the events to the chancelor.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

The chancellor responds, "Dark news, for that name has been associated with many a sad tale over the years, especially in the north. I fear I will have to consult with the Druids on this matter." A sour look comes over his face as he says this last. "Such direct application of deific power on this plane should be thwarted by the barrier. Something is terribly amiss I think. We knew the Druids had been very active the last couple of months, but we didn't know what was going on. I think now you've given me enough information to be able to ask some tough question that they'll be hard pressed to evade."  He looks at each of you in turn. "So what would you have of me? I'm sorry to say that my shielding you from the curse will be quite temporary."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

"I am more accustomed to dealing with more typical undead and any information you have as to how we can best combat this creature who once was the Sea Sorc. would be most welcome. Aid i have requested from the church in the form of some Champions of Heaven but i feat given the Sea Sorc. past we will need you help in securing healing and protective magics and I would of course ask that you bless the "Radiant Sun" before we set off on this endeavor"  Geoffry says


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2008)

OOC:  First of all, I haven't seen any mention of the deity that was named.  I presume that it was said right in front of Gnurl?  I would like to know which deity it is, please.

Gnurl says to the Chancellor, "How temporary would your suppression of the curse be?  And how close to you would we need to be in order for you to grant us the suppression?  I, for one, would be very grateful for ANY respite from the curse that you could give to us, but it would seem to me to come in most handy if you could suppress the curse immediately prior to our engaging the Sea Sorcerer in battle again.  If only there was a way that such could be accomplished...."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2008)

The dieties name is Taroth ......


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2008)

OOC:  Ok, thanks.


----------



## Lou (May 10, 2008)

*Serleon, Priest of Tyrroth?*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  First of all, I haven't seen any mention of the deity that was named.  I presume that it was said right in front of Gnurl?  I would like to know which deity it is, please.




OOC:  Scotley's archive on the wiki only goes to post 2384 of Mermaid's Rest, so searching that will do you no good.  Although if you can search on enWorld, you can find Tyrroth.  The mention is at post 2435, where we were cursed.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Scotley's archive on the wiki only goes to post 2384 of Mermaid's Rest, so searching that will do you no good.  Although if you can search on enWorld, you can find Tyrroth.  The mention is at post 2435, where we were cursed.




OOC: It should be noted that Tyrroth is a being of my own creation and will not be found in published sources. The evil gods of this world are the lords of the demons, devils and yugoloths (sp? the neutral evil bunch.) Anyway, Tyrroth is of that last batch, neutral evil patron of necromancers and the frozen north. That's pretty much all you know about him at this point.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "I am more accustomed to dealing with more typical undead and any information you have as to how we can best combat this creature who once was the Sea Sorc. would be most welcome. Aid i have requested from the church in the form of some Champions of Heaven but i feat given the Sea Sorc. past we will need you help in securing healing and protective magics and I would of course ask that you bless the "Radiant Sun" before we set off on this endeavor"  Geoffry says




"You shall have my blessing Captain. I fear I am no expert in the combating of this particular evil, but I will have the scholar's here find out all they can for you. As for healing and protective magics, once the research is done we'll prepare some potions and scrolls that would be appropriate and see what else we have on hand."


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl says to the Chancellor, "How temporary would your suppression of the curse be?  And how close to you would we need to be in order for you to grant us the suppression?  I, for one, would be very grateful for ANY respite from the curse that you could give to us, but it would seem to me to come in most handy if you could suppress the curse immediately prior to our engaging the Sea Sorcerer in battle again.  If only there was a way that such could be accomplished...."




"Alas, the suppression we are using today would be of little use in a combat situation, for in truth the curse is still very much in effect, but you, or at least your concious selves, have stepped out of your bodies and more importantly out of the time stream. So in sense the suppression lasts no time at all. Not a great help I know. I am truely sorry, but this vile magic is quite beyond my power. I may be able to come up with something that will increase you ability in opposition to the drain you are getting from the curse. I assure you I will do my best to find something that can help."


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whilskerling*

"We humbly, and gratefully thank the Chancellor for any and all assitance that you can offer to us in this, our time of great need."


----------



## Lou (May 11, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Alas, the suppression we are using today would be of little use in a combat situation, for in truth the curse is still very much in effect, but you, or at least your concious selves, have stepped out of your bodies and more importantly out of the time stream. So in sense the suppression lasts no time at all. Not a great help I know. I am truely sorry, but this vile magic is quite beyond my power. I may be able to come up with something that will increase you ability in opposition to the drain you are getting from the curse. I assure you I will do my best to find something that can help."




Mingo declares, "Chancellor, we thank you greatly for your help and support.  Could you enlighten us on how draining the curse actually is?  I fear that being under it constantly, we are now unable to truly grasp how strong the curse actually is."


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2008)

"Well, it has the components of a lesser curse and I think you will find that you are plauged by back luck especially at critical moments like combat. The more insidious and dangerous part of the curse is that it has an effect on the world around you. It attracts trouble. It will draw evil to you like a flame draws a moth."


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Ohhh, Mama!  Like we needed any help in THAT department!"


----------



## Lou (May 14, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Mingo giggles at Gnurl's outburst.  "See, Anson.  I told you working with these people would be an adventure."  Mingo winks at Gnurl.  "OK, maybe not the same as visiting the Wheelands as a tourist, but an adventure nevertheless.

Chancellor, now that we attract evil moths, what would you suggest next for our preparation to battle this evil?""

OOC: Any more business here? Are we finished with the Chancellor?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2008)

*Occ*

Not really, Geoffrey was just checking in and seeing if any other information could be gotten.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

OOC:  Gnurl is still waiting for the Chancellor to answer Mingo's question


----------



## SirCaith (May 15, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

For the DM [sblock] So, Scott, do those of us who resisted here all this? [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> For the DM [sblock] So, Scott, do those of us who resisted here all this? [/sblock]




[sblock=SirCaith]Sorry, no. You'll have to wait for the rest of the gang to rejoin the time stream, which I hope will happen soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo giggles at Gnurl's outburst.  "See, Anson.  I told you working with these people would be an adventure."  Mingo winks at Gnurl.  "OK, maybe not the same as visiting the Wheelands as a tourist, but an adventure nevertheless.
> 
> Chancellor, now that we attract evil moths, what would you suggest next for our preparation to battle this evil?""
> 
> OOC: Any more business here? Are we finished with the Chancellor?




"I suppose a suggestion to be constantly vigilant would be less than helpful." He sighs, "Perhaps you should keep moving. I should think there would be limits to the range of such a thing. If you moved on before what ever local evil was about then perhaps you'd avoid much of it. Again, I'll have my people research it."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Very well, thank you for the advice.....umm....," Gnurl is not sure what the appropriate form of address is, so he'll fake it and hope for the best, "Your Grace!"


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

OOC:  I'm ready to move on, out of the time-space freedom experience and then on to our other destination, unless someone has more here.  Is it time for an evil creature of the air to find us?


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

OOC:  Impatient to leave, Bro?? 

Gnurl kinda likes just floating along here sans fleshly hindrances.


----------



## Lou (May 17, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Impatient to leave, Bro??
> 
> Gnurl kinda likes just floating along here sans fleshly hindrances.




OOC:  *grin* Mingo and the other characters are no doubt enjoying it as well.  As a player, I almost added that I was spoiling for a fight. Just frustrated at work and ready for some combat to break the tension.  Preferably something I can win at.... Things on the boards are just moving slowly with Scotley working again, the Constables on "vacation," and JA joining the demolition derby.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2008)

*All good things must come to an end.*

After relaxing in the garden for a considerable period, the Chancellor announces that he must return you to normal now. You feel yourselves being drawn back into your normal forms now and the Chancellor is pulled along too. Suddenly awareness shifts and you are once more the usual cursed corpreal beings. The Chancellor looks older and very tired. "Thank you for coming." He says weakly. "Please come back in a couple of days if you wish. I must retire now." For Finn, Anson and Mig the change came over the old man suddenly, while the rest of you look rested and refreshed. The orderly moves to show you out.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2008)

OOC: Unless you have other business we'll move back to the carriage and continue the journey to the sage.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Rats!  Just when that was getting good to me!"

OOC:  Yes, let's move ahead, please.


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2008)

*Radoon*

While moving back into his 'old and cursed' body is familiar, it is also a bit of a disappointment as well.  Being free of the curse and unhindered by the ravages of time felt very nice and welcomely familiar as well.

With renewed eagerness to rid his body of at least the curse, Radoon boards the carriage.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2008)

*Balmal Castle*

You journey up into the highlands of Cambre, far enough inland that you can no longer hear or smell the sea. Eventually, at a modest sized village the Carriage clatters off the main road onto a dirt track that takes you past pleasant looking little farms and one or two small hamlets. The houses seem prosperorous if small. Pigs, chickens and horses seem more common than people here. Some of you doze made drowsey by the warm afternoon and the rocking of the carriage, but you are awakened as the horses' hooves clatter through a covered bridge over a little river. The road curves upward to dark somewhat shabby looking castle. The trees have been allowed to grow close to the walls and one is even covered in ivy. The big wooden gates stand open and don't look like they've been closed in years. The carriage moves slowly into a courtyard that is barely large enough for the big vehecle. A couple of elderly servants move to welcome you. One has been sitting in the shade whittling while the other was grooming an old horse that looks as if it could barely hold up a saddle, much less a rider. The place could use a little work, but seems sound enough. The whittler bows as best his stiff old back will allow and announces in a crackling voice, "welcome to Balmal castle good sirs. I'll take ye to the lord if ye wishes it." Without waiting for an answer he moves off slowly toward a side door in the keep. The large front door might well be too heavy for the old fellow to move. The kitchen postern stands open and you enter the undercroft of the round tower that is the keep. It is mid-afternoon and a round middle-aged woman and a younger scullery maid, almost certainly the cooks daughter are at work on a simple meal. Loaves of bread likely made fresh this morning stand ready and they are plucking game birds to go into a roasting pan of vegetables that have been peeled and sliced. The old man licks his lips as you pass thorugh, "Gamekeep got a brace of partriges this morning. Twill be a fine supper this even'" He makes his way up a curving ramp that leads to the next floor up. This level, where the main door enters is the 'great' hall, though perhaps modest hall describes it better. A large table and a big soot stained fireplace are the main features of the room. Moving up a stair you come to a door at the landing and the old man taps. Appearantly getting an assent, he opens the door. "Visitor's my lord. This is..." he pauses not having asked your name or business. "Ah...what was that name again he asks those in front of the group." Beyond the door is appearantly the Lord's personal study. A room almost as big as the hall below. The room is filled with books, and oddiments including a stuffed owlbear and several skulls. Paintings and tapestries are hidden behind heaps of books and brick-a-brack. While there are clean rushes on the floor the room could use the services of a maid. There are not enough chairs for you all to be seated. A man of late middle-age behind a big desk announces, "Welcome, I am Fredrick Balmal. I have been expecting you." A pair of continual flame lamps light the area around the desk brightly, but the far reaches of the room are shadowy at best. "Lad, fetch these gentlefolk some wine, we'll finish the letter later." A gangly lad of perhaps 13 rises from beside the desk and puts down a quill and pen. His tonsure haircut and robe with the scroll and candle of the god of knowledge mark him as an acolyte-scribe. At a cask in a stand near a slitted window, he pours wine from the tap into an assortment of mismatched cups ranging from a simple wooden mug to a jeweled golden vessel that could be an alter piece in a fine temple. The boy seems to pay little attention giving his Lord one of the simpler cups and handing Finn massive jeweled one worth thousands. The wine proves to a sour cheap red that has not benefitted from a long stay in the low quality barrel. "What can I do for you good folk today? I only know that you are seeking my expertise in a matter of some urgency."

OOC: Roll a spot check if you like...

[sblock=0-10]You eyes have trouble adjusting to the dim light and you can see little beyond the well lit desk.[/sblock]

[sblock=10+]On a distant side board are a few ornate bottles, unmarked, but likely to contain far more interesting spirits than the foul wine.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl sees the better bottles (spot check 20, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1599192/ ), but says nothing as he drinks the offered swill.  (Yeesh!)  He swallows hard, "GULP!  Good wine, Sir!  Mmmm, it's been ages since I've partaken of this particular vintage."

Gnurl will remain otherwise silent, and allow those who arranged this meeting to present the facts that are pertinent.


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2008)

*Radoon*

As Gnurl compliments the wine, Radoon is not able to hold his laughter and it is apparent the comment really tickled him.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl winks at Radoon and puts a finger to his lips hoping that the sailor can stifle himself before we get into trouble.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2008)

"Never had much of a taste for wine myself. The wife buys the stuff and insists I drink a glass a day for my health. I'd as soon drink rancid goat's milk, but she insists it is good for me. Would you like another glass?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh grins his amusement at the antics of his friends, but holds his silence in regards to the sage - he'll allow more qualified individuals to present the case.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Leaving his wine more or less untouched, Geoffrey will thank the man for seeing them on such short notice. "I fear darkness is afoot and we are fated to meet it good sir.....perhaps after my companions have related their tales you would be so kind as to offer us a consultation"


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Thank you, no, Good Sir, I must decline any more of your wine.  Nothing is quite so dangerous as an intoxicated wizard."

OOC:  He does know about our battle with the lich and the curse, doesn't he?


----------



## Lou (May 18, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Mingo and Anson exchange knowing looks, accept the offered drinks and, after raising the cup in a salute of their host, take a sip.  Anson grimaces slightly and clears his throat.  Mig looks up at Anson as if wondering what the deal is.  Mingo says, "My companion and I were late to the party, as it were, but we can relate recent events."  Giving the others the opportunity to describe the events at the Masque, Mingo will describe the fight with the lich and the curse.

[sblock=spot check rolls]
Both Mingo and Anson have spot checks over 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2008)

"Well yes, I received a note from the Arch-Bishop just a little while ago." He gestures at a piece of fine linen paper embossed with gaudy seals and stamps on his desk. "He asked that I offer you my services at church expense. I must say I thought that rather odd until I heard your tale. Lad fetch the Malvolium please." The young scribe pales but moves to a cabinet near the desk. I large lock is upon it, but the key is in the lock. The boy turns the key and brings out a large book in a velvet bag. As he closes the door of the cabinet with a foot the more observant among you notes that it is lead lined. He places the bag on the desk before Fredrick and retreats. The man carefully unties the knot holding the bag shut and then whispers a phrase under his breath leaning close to the book. Finally he takes a vial that is likely holy water and draws the familiar circled crossroads of the church of heaven with a wetted index finger on the cover of the battered book. He takes a sip of his wine, winces at the sourness, and opens the book with a red velvet page marker. The book itself is good sized tome covered in some sort of green hide over wood. Their is no title or marking on the outside of the book. However, it is obvious the book is old and has seen hard use. There are scorch marks, acid burns, claw marks, and perhaps even a tooth mark or two on the thing. The pages within have seem some action too, but the tidy red script of the text seems to be intact. He flips toward the back and begins to read to himself, though his lips move as he does so. Finally, he snaps the book shut and inhales deeply as if he were holding his breath. "So, Tyrroth, nasty fellow, even among his kind. He seems to have a special affinity for the cold and death. His symbol is a peculiar northern hunting or sacrificial knife. Have you seen one?" (Those of you who attended the Masque saw several and Radoon still has one). As he talks he re-bags the book and incants softly as he reties the knots. Finally he puts a drop of holy water on the knots before nodding to the boy to put the book back. The lad slams and locks the cabinet with perhaps more force than was really required. "I've encountered this one's work on but two other occasions. The first was when I was but a lad still studying at university. A fellow student bought a harpoon at a bizaar. Great ugly thing with a flint point. Anyway, he thought it rather amusing and hung it in his cell at the school. We noticed the boy was becoming increasingly withdrawn, but we had some stern professors in those days and one actually had to work to earn a degree. Not like now where any jack-a-naps with a pocket full of coin can hang a degree on the wall after a few years of beerbashes and wenching. But I digress, he took to carrying the thing around with him. Well, it was the height of the plague and we all went armed in those days, even if it was a rather inconvienent and excentric weapon to lug about the library stacks. Seems the think was more powerful than any of us imagined. It was leading the boy to works long hidden or concealed within the more ordinary tomes. He was studying necromancy of the blackest sort. Managed to let loose a pack of wraiths on the faculty. Not a few of the old boys lost their lives. Eventually, the foul creatures were beaten back. We all got highest marks that term as I remember. The chilling thing was the boy himself. He was trapped and we got a look at him before the priests carted him off. Pale, wraithlike, of course but the chilling thing was the eyes. Such evil in malevolence in what has once been our hale and hearty companion. Made quite an impression on us all. Indeed, it had much to do with the direction of my own studies. The harpoon was examined and determined to have been a weapon of a shaman of the far north. His undead spirit was in the weapon. Seems Tyrroth is very popular up there. We've long suspected that a cult of undead rulers guides the northmen and that the chiefs and such we encounter in trade with Icewatch are mere figureheads."  He pauses for a sip of wine and says, "lad fill their cups, please drink up gentlemen this stuff may go down hard, but it is truely a fine tonic for the blood. Besides one shouldn't have to face such dire subject entirely sober." He gives you a chance to comment or ask questions before going on.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Radoon, don't you think that it would be wise to have the priest examine the knife that you carry that once belonged to such a creature?  We would hate to lose you to a similar curse!

And Gnurl will get his glass re-filled and quaff the less-than-ideal "wine" with dutiful abandon.


----------



## Lou (May 19, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse and Anson and Mig*

Mingo sips the wine and motions to Anson to do the same.  "If your wife says it's for your health, then we should drink up, too." Mingo admits.

After leaving time for Radoon's knife to be examined, Mingo asks  "What was your other encounter with this evil?"


----------



## SirCaith (May 19, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Spot Check (1d20+15=27) Appraise Check (1d20+3=22)

OOC:  So, Scott, just how real does this golden goblet actually look?  Finn's thieves instincts are kicking in!  /OOC.

"A description of such a seductive power gives credence to the idea that the Sea Sorceror was corrupted by the clerics of the North more than the idea that he chose such a fate for himself.  While his reputation was never sterling, he was not viewed as an enemy of the living.  With him now allied to such a thing, our task before us seems even more daunting."


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2008)

*Radoon*

Upon hearing the tale, Radoon immediately presents his knife to the man for his inspection,

OCC - Scott, did I miss this gent's name?

Radoon will comment on the wine, "Sir, is this wine actual a tonic for it tastes past it's prime, and I notice you do have some other bottles."


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Upon hearing the tale, Radoon immediately presents his knife to the man for his inspection,
> 
> OCC - Scott, did I miss this gent's name?
> 
> Radoon will comment on the wine, "Sir, is this wine actual a tonic for it tastes past it's prime, and I notice you do have some other bottles."




OOC: His name is Fredrick Balmal.

The fellow seems bemused. "Oh bless my soul I don't know, the cask is all the wine I think we have. I supose I could send a servant to check the cellar if you would like." 

OOC: He seems pretty focused on the storytelling, you could just help yourself to nip from one of the ornate bottles in the dim area of the room and he'd likely not notice.


----------



## mleibrock (May 21, 2008)

*Radoon*

As he spins his tale Radoon will get up and 'stretch his legs'.  We will wander over to the area he spots the ornate bottles.  

OOC - Are they out where Radoon might be able to read the label or are they laying sideways?


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2008)

Fredrick takes the hunting knife/dagger from Radoon, careful not to actually touch it with his hand but using a thick cloth not unlike what a cook might use to handle a hot pot. He puts a jewelers' loup to his eye and uses it as well. Then he takes out some fine dust and sprinkles it over the blade watching carefully. Finally he incants briefly over the dagger on his desk. "Ah a very impressive example. Not cursed that I can tell, so much the better for you. I would say it is authentic. There are copies floating around. There is some market for such things among orcs who value quality hunting knives very highly. Anyway, I don't think you need fear a curse from this one. I could detect no taint of necromany or evil on it. Though it is imbued with the frosty spirit of the north." He lays the dagger on the corner of his desk and continues talking apparently unaware that Radoon has wandered to the sideboard. The bottles are ornate cut crystal. They bear no labels and are opaic making it difficult to decern what they might contain. They are tightly sealed suggesting that whatever spirit they might contain is well preserved. There are three bottles in total and each is of a different size and shape. One has three sides and is tall and slim. One is squat and round. The third is square and of middling height between the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

*Consulting*

Geoffrey will remain silent as the party asks it's questions and the dagger is produced for inspection.


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon, not wanting to disturb these bottles, will make his way back to Fredrick and when near him, he will ask, "What exactly do you mean when you say 'it is imbued with the frosty spirit of the north"


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2008)

OOC: This is the dagger that has the frost property Radoon picked up at the Masque. 

"I sense that the focus of this blade is cold rather than necromany, but it seems to be a natural northerly cold rather than some extra-planer force of demonic origin. I have seen some truely frightening weapons made of metals from the lower planes. Things no mortal on this plane who values his soul would handle." He pauses remembering himself. "I believe the wee priestess asked about the other time I encounter the work of Tyrroth. I was in the Shield Lands during the height of the plague. A terrible time. Anyway, with such horror going on all around you would think that people would turn to heaven. However, there was a cult there that tried to embrace the chaos and madness of the time..." 

OOC: Listen checks for everyone please.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

Oblivious to anything other than the sounds of his companions voices Geoffrey remains silent taking in the new information

Roll was a 8 (natural 1 plus 7)


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1605227/


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Before I roll this, just be aware that Gnurl tends to be pretty freakin' oblivious.  (But you should all know that by now!) (Actually, I spoke to soon!  Gnomes are +2 to Listen!)

Gnurl's Listen check:  16  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1605269/


----------



## Lou (May 24, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse, Anson and Mig*

Mingo listens intently to the old man, focusing on his words and ignoring anything else.  Anson turns his head as if to hear something better.  Mig looks up at Anson expectantly.


[sblock=rolls]
Mingo Listen ck (1d20+5=6) natural 1
Anson Listen ck (1d20+7=27) natural 20
Mig Listen ck (1d20+5=20) 
[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 25, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Listen check (1d20+12=29)

Finn has been absorbing the history that Balmal has been divulging, still torn about the cup, but his senses are still on edge for anything unusual.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl begins to look even more worried than usual when he understands that we will have to face even more undead and Death Priests before this is all said and done.  He says,  Father Balmal, Sir, I wonder what you could tell us about a way to fight these creatures of death and decay, or if you know of some way that we may protect ourselves from the might of their evil?  And, if even you don't know where they are to be located, then, I guess we will just have to give up the quest and become accustomed to living with the curse.  Perhaps a nice, long vacation would help us in that regard.  I say we should leave for the beach at once!" 

Gnurl then whispers, "It seems like I heard something not too long ago about a beach where the gnomish lasses have 'coconuts' YEA big," Gnurl gestures with his hands about 8 inches from his chest, "and the worst undead that they have even heard of was when the local priest animated the skeleton of his beloved 20-year-old poodle."


----------



## mleibrock (May 25, 2008)

*Radoon*

listen check (1d20 7=9)


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2008)

[sblock=Finn and Anson]As Balmal continues his tale you are distracted by an odd noise. A sort of scratching sound It seems to be coming from the walls. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 25, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: This is the dagger that has the frost property Radoon picked up at the Masque.
> 
> "I sense that the focus of this blade is cold rather than necromany, but it seems to be a natural northerly cold rather than some extra-planer force of demonic origin. I have seen some truely frightening weapons made of metals from the lower planes. Things no mortal on this plane who values his soul would handle." He pauses remembering himself. "I believe the wee priestess asked about the other time I encounter the work of Tyrroth. I was in the Shield Lands during the height of the plague. A terrible time. Anyway, with such horror going on all around you would think that people would turn to heaven. However, there was a cult there that tried to embrace the chaos and madness of the time..."
> 
> OOC: Listen checks for everyone please.




"Do you know anything more of this cult that you could tell us?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

OOC: Sorry - haven't sat down in front of the computer at all since Thursday night!

Listen Check (1d20+10=20)


----------



## mleibrock (May 27, 2008)

*Hehe*

OCC  - I see the X-box support group is working!


----------



## SirCaith (May 27, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn sips at the wine, grimacing slightly at the sour taste.  He quietly moves toward a table next to the wall, pretending to set the goblet down on the table.  He will slip the goblet unobtrusively into the pouch he received from Marin.  He will also bend towards the wall, trying to better hear the sound he heard.


----------



## Lou (May 27, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse and Anson and Mig*

Mingo listens intently to the old man's story, wondering _a cult based on Tyrroth, cold and chaos_...

Anson ignores the old man and moves slowly towards a wall at an angle to Finn, trying to isolate the scratching sound he hears.  Anson wanted to move sliently, but scuffed his boots as he walked.  Anson again tilts his head to listen as he nears the wall.

Mig watches Anson move away from her but sits still, wondering what her master is doing, _Are we leaving?_

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Anson will attempt to move silently towards the wall (12) and also make another listen check (26):

MS / Listen sk chks (1d20+5=12, 1d20+7=26) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry - haven't sat down in front of the computer at all since Thursday night!
> 
> Listen Check (1d20+10=20)




OOC: It seems like whenever I do get online ENWorld is down lately. The 20 isn't quite good enough to hear the noises.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

The old man sort of stumbles in his story noting finally that some of his guests seem to be distracted. Radoon's comment gets him going again however. "Oh, um yes the ah cult, now where was I? Um the plague years that was it. Well the cult was into human sacrifice..." He continues to speak as Anson and Finn begin moving about the walls. 

[sblock=Finn and Anson]You are certain now there is more than one set of scratching noises, but it is unclear if the noise is inside the stone wall of the keep or outside. There are some windows behind the heavy draps.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 28, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Doubts beginning to plague him, Finn politely interrupts, " My most sincere pardons, Lord Balmal, but does anyone else hear this scratching noise?  It makes me think of a cat or dog, scratching at a door, wanting to be let inside from out in the rain.  With stone walls, it is not a sound I would think we should be hearing in this room." He unobtrusively readies a pistol and his rapier.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Illusionist 10*

Gnurl casts _See Invisibility_ and looks around the room, both where the noise is coming from, and all around, just to be sure.


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Mingo now notices that Finn and Anson are occupied by more than just the conversation.  "We have been told that while on our current mission we will attract the attention of evil more than before.  Our visit may bring evil to your door..."

Drawing his long sword, Anson moves to the curtains and pulls them aside to look out. "That scratching reminds me of really big rats."

Mig moves towards Anson as he draws the sword.


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo now notices that Finn and Anson are occupied by more than just the conversation.  "We have been told that while on our current mission we will attract the attention of evil more than before.  Our visit may bring evil to your door..."
> 
> Drawing his long sword, Anson moves to the curtains and pulls them aside to look out. "That scratching reminds me of really big rats."
> 
> Mig moves towards Anson as he draws the sword.




Seeing Anson draw his sword and that Finn is also nervous, Radoon will pull a dagger for each hand from his pack and occupy a defensive stance.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 28, 2008)

*Noises*

Suspecting the worst from his compaions actions, Geoffrey will stretch forth his senses and see if any evil is close by.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

OOC: Just in case things get complicated please roll initiative and tell me where on the map your character is. I took the liberty of choosing a windown for Finn and Anson.


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Mingo init (1d20+4=15) in chair at I9 or another chair, perhaps sharing with Gnurl.  There don't seem to be enough chairs for all the characters.
Anson init (1d20+2=7) 
Mig init (1d20+3=16) at I4, having moved towards Anson.

Mingo is not wielding a weapon as yet.  Anson has only drawn his LS for now.

Scotley, were we denied or unable to gain spells for the day?  I don't believe that it has come up before.  Do we have our usual spells for the day?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh, upon hearing Finn's words and noticing that his friends are moving into alert status, moves gracefully from his place near the center of the room to one close to the wall between the window and the door.

[sblock=Action/Initiative]H'Roosh moves to Cell C10 with his back to the wall.

Initiative (1d20+4=23)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl is in square E13 near H'roosh
initiative=13


----------



## mleibrock (May 29, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will move to L7(next to Balmal)  just in case things get nasty, he may be able to protect him.

initiative roll (1d20 3=12)


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2008)

OOC: As noted in the original description of the room, there are not enough chairs for everyone to be seated. 

You should have your full complement of spells.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2008)

*Initiative Order*

Finn 23
H'Roosh  23
Mig 16
Mingo 15
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Anson 7

OOC: Still waiting for two initiative rolls. Please be so kind as to include your current AC, hit points and any spells you have active in your next post. 

[sblock=Geoffrey]There a mild somewhat shielded aura of evil coming from serveral items in the room including the locked cabinet where the Malvolio is kept, as well as a skull on a high shelf and from the three bottles on the sideboard. Geoffrey would not be able to sense evil through the stone walls of the keep unless perhaps Tyrroth himself were outside. <insert wicked laughter here>[/sblock]

Balmal says, "Rats you say? Well, I don't know, we've some cats and dogs about the place, I don't think we've a problem with vermin. The wife would be quite cross about such a thing I'm certain. Stone walls you say? Yes, sound construction it would take quite a rat to gnaw through that." The young scribes eyes are very wide and he cluthes his holy symbol before him, his back to a bookshelf of religious tomes.


----------



## SirCaith (May 29, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Initiative (1d20 7=23)

Seeing his friends drawing weapons, Finn goes ahead and draws the pistol, before grabbing one side of the curtains opposite Anson.  "On three, all right?  One... two..."

OOC:  BTW, is anyone besides me having problems with EnWorld sending them their weekly updates?  I haven't gotten anything from them since May 6th.  Also, I can't change my thread viewing options from the thread defaults. I used to view threads at 50 posts per page, now all I get is 15.  Makes it a lot harder to track down a post as I have to go through more pages.  /OOC


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtMagArm,SeeInvis*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo is in the chair at I9 or another chair, perhaps sharing with Gnurl.  There don't seem to be enough chairs for all the characters.



[sblock=FYI]Gnurl is NOT sharing a chair with Mingo, or anybody else, for that matter![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Initiative (1d20 7=23)
> 
> Seeing his friends drawing weapons, Finn goes ahead and draws the pistol, before grabbing one side of the curtains opposite Anson.  "On three, all right?  One... two..."
> 
> OOC:  BTW, is anyone besides me having problems with EnWorld sending them their weekly updates?  I haven't gotten anything from them since May 6th.  Also, I can't change my thread viewing options from the thread defaults. I used to view threads at 50 posts per page, now all I get is 15.  Makes it a lot harder to track down a post as I have to go through more pages.  /OOC




OOC: I've heard the weekly updates are hit and miss. The thread options have been fixed at 15, which is indeed very annoying, but it does seem to have helped the performance of the boards, which is the reason it was done. Don't forget I need your AC, HP and spells or psi powers currently active.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Finally rousing himself from his thoughts Geoffrey comments "Well best be prepared in case unwelcome guests are calling" as he readies his mace.


Initative  11


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2008)

Finn 23
H'Roosh 23
Mig 16
Mingo 15
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Anson 7
Bad Guys 6

[sblock=Geoffrey]You didn't pick a spot, so I put you in the chair opposite the desk, feel free to tell me Geoffrey is elsewhere. [/sblock]

Seeing his friends drawing weapons, Finn goes ahead and draws the pistol, before grabbing one side of the curtains opposite Anson. "On three, all right? One... two...three" Finn pulls the curtain back and a large inhuman face is in the window. Suddenly it vanishes and there is a sudden feeling of pressure as numerious creatures appear in the room at virtually the same time. 

The large creatures seem to have goblinoid faces and hands, but are otherwise more lupine in nature. The exception is the huge goblinoid wielding a massive bastard sword from the back of an enoumous dire wolf. He looks like a bugbear grown to giant size. The wolf is the size of an elephant. The big guys head is inches from the 20' ceiling in the room. One of the ones facing H'Roosh (3) has a large shield and a wickedly spiked morning star. The one near the fireplace has a bow and wears a buckler. 

The young scribe scrambles up a ladder that leans against one of the towering book shelves while the Balmal ducks behind his desk and looks aprasingly at the newcomers. The creatures prepare to attack you. 

OOC: Most of the bad guys are AC 18, except the big guy who is AC30, three who is AC 20 while six is AC 19. Those of you who wish can make any or all of the following skill checks--Knowledge the planes, Knowledge Religion, Knowledge Arcane and Spellcraft. Please post AC, spells/psi powers active and current hp in your next post. You have initiative, actions?


----------



## SirCaith (May 31, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Finn had brush activated an Inertial Armor tattoo just before he began counting, bringing his AC to 20.  He is at full health (43 HP) but has spent 10 power points during the day (31 PP).  The pistol is one loaded with an Alchemical Silver ball.  /OOC

Finn shoots (1d20+9=22) the closest opponent in response to their sudden appearance. (Damage , plus add whatever effect silver will have on these things) (1d6 1=4)  He drops the pistol and spends his second action drawing his rapier.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> OOC:  Finn had brush activated an Inertial Armor tattoo just before he began counting, bringing his AC to 20.  He is at full health (43 HP) but has spent 10 power points during the day (31 PP).  The pistol is one loaded with an Alchemical Silver ball.  /OOC
> 
> Finn shoots (1d20+9=22) the closest opponent in response to their sudden appearance. (Damage , plus add whatever effect silver will have on these things) (1d6 1=4)  He drops the pistol and spends his second action drawing his rapier.




OOC: There is now a map above. Sorry for the delay. Is the pistol magical?


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2008)

*Radoon AC-17  HP-62*

Radoon launches 2daggers at the creature nearest him, #1 and then reaches behind his back to his new pack and quickly pulls two more and launches them quickly on the heels of the first two.

2 primary throws (1d20 12=31, 1d20 12=23)

crit check

crit check (1d20 12=20)

secondary attacks (1d20 7=18, 1d20 7=21)

damage=

shocking/returning dagger:
damage from electrical dagger (1d4 6=10)

shocking damage (1d6=4)

x2for crit=28

Morwyn's dagger:

Morwyn's icy dagger (1d4 6=10)

cold damage (1d6=6)

=16

3rd dagger just misses due to the curse


4th dagger:

 1 dagger from shaman (1d4 6=10)

=10

Total damage= 54  - YEEE HAAAWWWWW!!!


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtMagArm,SeeInvis*

Gnurl's skill checks:  Know.(Planes)=27, Know.(Arcana)=21, Spellcraft=27 (general), 31 (illusion), 22 (Enchanment/Necromancy)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1611296/ 

Gnurl immediately casts _Force Missiles_ on the creature adjacent to him, #5.  Two sparkling bolts of blue magic, like giant magic missiles, streak from Gnurl's hand and unerringly strike creature #5.  When they hit the creature, the bolts burst into jagged shards of magical energy, and the shards pierce the Great Wolf and its rider.

[sblock=Gnurl's Spell]Gnurl's action is to cast _Force Missiles_ (4th level spell) targeted on #5.  Caster Level check, in case Resistance to Magic is present: 21  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1611309/ 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1611309/ 
Spell Damage:  10 (5 hp damage to wolf and rider) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1611315/ 
Concentration check if needed:39  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1611324/  [/sblock]

OOPS, curse not taken into account of any of these rolls!


----------



## Lou (May 31, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse (HP81/81 AC26) Anson (HP72/72 AC20) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Mig moves 5 ft to H5 and attacks foe #2 to aid Anson in his attack.  Mingo draws her warsling and a skiprock and hits only the ceiling near the rider.  Anson takes his long sword in both hands and slices deep into the arm of foe #2

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Mingo Kn(rel)=19; Kn(arcana)=12; Spellcradt=16
Kn(rel); Kn(arcana); Spellcraft (1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=12, 1d20+8=16) 

Mingo Spells in Effect: None

[sblock=Mingo's spells]
Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing
[/sblock]

Anson Kn (nature) (1d20+9=29) Anson looks over the creatures to see if any are natural or if all are supernatural/non-natural?

Anson has no spells in effect at this time.

[sblock=Anson's spells]
1st-Level Ranger Spells
• Magic Fang: One natural weapon of subject creature gets +1 on attack and damage rolls. 
• Resist Energy: Ignores 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type. 
2nd-level Ranger Spell
• Barkskin: +2 enchanement to natural armor (10min/lvl)
[/sblock]

Mig makes a 5 ft move to H5 and attacks foe #2 in aiding another for Anson. atk aid anther for Anson (1d20+6=12) Mig's amulet gives Anson a +3 to hit this round.

Mingo draws her sling and slings a skiprock at the rider in front of her.  [move action + attack is all she can do, I think]  She misses atk on rider (1d20+15=17) 


Anson attacks foe#2 with his long sword in both hands, Power Attack 3, so +14/+9 to hit (offsets Mig's aid another)
atk on foe32 PA3 (1d20+14=30, 1d20+9=12) 
damage from 1st hit:  19 damage on foe3 (1d8+13=19) 

[/sblock]

_New OOC:  The post did not take the -1 from the curse into account, so lower the numbers by one._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2008)

*H'Roosh (AC: 22; HP: 72)*

In spite of the warning given by his companions actions, H'Roosh appears somewhat startled by the sudden appearance of the monstrous creatures and confused as to their origins.  He recovers himself enough to deliver a flurry of blows at the morning star wielding bad guy, but his lack of surety in the face of the sudden attack hampers his aim.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Knowledge (Arcana) Check: 1d20+4=14

To Hit: 1d20+12=19
To Hit: 1d20+12=14
To Hit: 1d20+7=14[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2008)

OOC: Still waiting on Geoffrey, keep in mind the curse---Everyone is at -1 to all attack rolls, skill and ability checks.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 31, 2008)

Geoffrey  
Hit Points 92  AC:23

Seeing the creatures before him and realizing he has a few moments before enganging in combat Geoffrey steps close to H'roosh and says a prayer and then reaches out to touch him. With the completion of the spell Geoffrey readies his mace and prepares to engage in melee.


For DM and H'Roosh
[sblock]Geoffrey casts Bull's Strenght on H'Roosh, +4 to strength for 10 minutes[/sblock]

Knowledge Religon 22


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2008)

*Radoon*

Scott,

Sorry, forgot about the curse, I forgot, I am sure Radoon would not, anyway, I edited my last post to include 1 miss and less damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to deduct one from each of the posted rolls, thus widening the margin of misses for H'Roosh even further.  He'll still know nothing, hit nothing, etc.   [/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 31, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Yes, Scott, it was the +2 pistol gained from the bar fight and subsequent treasure distribution.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

*Round 1*

Finn reacts first and shoots (1d20+9=22) the closest opponent in response to their sudden appearance. (1d6 1=4) He drops the pistol and spends his second action drawing his rapier. While the creature flinches from the shot and bleeds it there does not seem to have any special effect from the silver. 

In spite of the warning given by his companions actions, H'Roosh appears somewhat startled by the sudden appearance of the monstrous creatures and confused as to their origins. He recovers himself enough to deliver a flurry of blows at the morning star wielding bad guy, but his lack of surety in the face of the sudden attack hampers his aim.

Mig moves to aid her master. Mingo draws her warsling and a skiprock and hits only the ceiling near the rider. Her attack give mount and rider an opening to attack her. (Attacks of Opportunity (1d20+22=32, 1d20+15=16) ) The Huge bastard sword cuts (3d8+8+2d6=24) into her small body and she feels the unholy magic of the weapon. 

Gnurl immediately casts Force Missiles on the creature adjacent to him. Two sparkling bolts of blue magic, like giant magic missiles, streak from Gnurl's hand and unerringly strike the creature. When they hit the creature, the bolts burst into jagged shards of magical energy, and the shards pierce the Great Wolf and its rider.

Throwing daggers at such close range opens Radoon to the foe's bite (1d20+12=25), and the long teeth (1d8+6=7) sink into his left arm. Radoon launches 2daggers at the creature nearest him, and then reaches behind his back to his new pack and quickly pulls two more and launches them quickly on the heels of the first two. The creature looks badly wounded and can barely stay on its feet after the barrage of daggers. 

Seeing the creatures before him and realizing he has a few moments before enganging in combat Geoffrey steps close to H'roosh and says a prayer and then reaches out to touch him. With the completion of the spell Geoffrey readies his mace and prepares to engage in melee.

Anson takes his long sword in both hands and slices deep into the arm of a foe. 

The creatures begin to attack with bites and claws (1d20+12=29, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+12=19, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=24, 1d20+12=30, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=24, 1d20+12=17, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=22). The first, perhaps motivated by his near fatal wounds racks up three hits (1d8+6=10, 1d6+3=4, 1d6+3=5) on Radoon. The second manages to get a claw (1d6+3=6)  into Finn. The third (actually #4 for those of you keeping score at home) finds gaps in Geoffrey's armor and wounds him with both teeth and claws (1d8+6=10, 1d6+3=6). The fouth just misses pentrating Gnurls magical barriers. The Morning Star armed creature aims a couple of blows (1d20+14=34, 1d20+9=11) at H'Roosh one of which proves to be a particularly skillful and powerful blow (4d6+16=29). As this blow strikes H'Roosh feels two magical effects released, the first causes his limbs to feel heavy and slowed (DC15 will save) and the other inflicts additional wounds (3d8+6=20) on his body. The great dire wolf thunders into motion overruning the pitifully small form of Mingo. As she is knocked prone the wolf's claws just miss crushing her and instead the chair she had been sitting in is smashed to spinters. The beast continues forward destroying Geoffrey's recently vacated chair and then they rumble over Mig and she is knocked prone and trod painfully under the huge beasts claws (1d20+12=31) (damage (1d8+7=15)). The rider attacks (1d20+22=23, 1d20+17=30, 1d20+12=29) turning his sword on Finn once and then Anson twice and hitting each time ( damage (3d8+8+2d6=31, 3d8+8+2d6=30, 3d8+8+2d6=31)). Finally, the Archer makes his attack (1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=19, 1d20+5=11). The first two shafts pass harmlessly over Mingo's prone form while the final arrow passes over Balmal and Radoon to strike the ladder on which the scribe perches. 

Balmal shouts up at the young scribe. "Make yourself useful boy, toss me the purple volume at your left knee. Yes, that's a good lad...oh bloody hell boy, I know it is a precious ancient tome of great value, toss it!." Conjuring a ball of light, the older man begins to flip pages under his desk as the battle rages.   

OOC: crit check (1d20+14=28)  vs. H'Roosh 
Dex check at -4 rolled by the DM (1d20=10) for Mingo
str. check (1d20+16=23) for Huge Dire Wolf
Str. Check for Mig rolled by the DM (1d20+7=22) 
Str. check 2 (1d20+16=36)

OOC: Okay, that's it for round 1, actions for round 2?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2008)

*Radoon*

OOC - Scott, did these guys jut appear?  If so wouldn't we get attacks of opportunity?  It does not seem quite right that they get one on Radoon when he did not close.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

OOC: They did just appear. The attack of opportunity comes when you use missile attacks at melee range. They actually used their dimintion door power to literally appear right next to you from outside the tower. I realized that I missed such an opportunity with Geoffrey as well. But since the round isn't actually over yet I'll deal with that now, and then go back and roll their regular attacks.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=Geoffrey]You'll either need to make a concentration check to cast on the defensive as Gnurl did or risk two attacks of opportunity as you cast the spell in range of two foes. The knowledge religion roll lets you know that these creatures are under the effects of a prayer spell. You'd normally suffer penalties from this, but it seems that the effect can't add anything to the curse you are already under. How's that for a silver lining? This also suggests that one of these things is a divine caster or that there is someone else about.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 1, 2008)

For the DM
[sblock]1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26) concertration check[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

Finn 23
H'Roosh 23
Mig 16
Mingo 15
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Anson 7
Bad Guys 6


OOC: The round above is complete with the exception of some knowledge check responses which will follow shortly. Here is the map. Actions for round 2?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=Gnurl]The creatures are definately some sort of outsider and they used dimintion door to enter the room. They are under several other magical effects as well. Make a spot check.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=Anson and Mingo]The ranger is confident these creatures are not of this world. Mingo is a little distracted and gathers only that these creatures have magically enhanced size and strength.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=Mig]Mig has an attack of opportunity coming for being overrun. It will be against AC 20. Mingo would have gotten one had she been wielding a melee weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For the DM
> [sblock]1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26) concentration check[/sblock]




[sblock=Geoffrey]More than adequate to avoid an attack of opportunity.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2008)

*Radoon - AC 17  HP 36 of 62*

Radoon again lets loose with a flurry of daggers:

shocking/returning dagger misses:

shocking/returning dagger (1d20 11=15)

+1 cold iron dagger hits:

 1 cold iron dagger (1d20 11=25)

damage:

 1 cold iron dagger damage (1d4 6=9)

(2) regular daggers - 1 crit, 1 miss

2 regular daggers (1d20 6=8, 1d20 6=26)

crit check (1d20 6=25)

damage (1d4 6=10) x2  =20

Total damage=29


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]Will Save (1d20+12=14)

If you'll let me know the effect, I'll post H'Roosh's next action.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 1, 2008)

*study*

Bringing his mace into action, Geoffrey will lash out at #4 hoping to free himself to move towards the others and give them a chance to flank the opponets. HItting the creature only once Geoffrey does do a considerable amount of damage (14 points).

1d20+12;1d20+8 → [17,12] = (29) 
1d20+12;1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13) 

For H'Roosh
[sblock]Remebmer the Bull Strength spell Geoffrey cast on you last round..it give you +4 to your strenght ability and will last ten rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For H'Roosh
> [sblock]Remebmer the Bull Strength spell Geoffrey cast on you last round..it give you +4 to your strenght ability and will last ten rounds.[/sblock]




[sblock=For J. Alexander]Got it, and thank you.  I need to invest in a Girdle of Giant Strength.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 1, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse (HP57/81 AC26) Anson (HP20/72 AC25) Mig (HP20/35 AC24)*

_OOC:  *Scotley*-lots of questions in  just the one question left inred in the sblocks._

Mig bites the dire wolf as she is overrun.  Anson yells at Mig, "Mig, stay down and play dead!" Mig stands and bites the dire wolf again, sinking her teeth deep into a foot. _Mig rolls to the wall and feigns death._


[sblock=for Scotley]
Mig's AoO on Dire Wolf 
AoO on Dire Wolf; damage (1d20+6-1=22, 1d6+4=9) Added the -1 due to the curse manually 

Mig will play dead, stand up (AoO) and fight defensively (+2 AC/-4 Atk), attacking the dire wolf, and  activating the teamwork amulet for +5 AC for Mig and Anson this round.

atk def on Dire Wolf; damage (1d20+2-1=21 (natural 20), 1d6+4=7) 
crit check: crit check (1d20+2-1=19) 

please add critical hit damage if appropriate[/sblock]

Anson becomes defensive and heals slightly, drawing his short sword for his usual two-weapon attacks.  Anson is looking weak and tired from the force of the attacks.

Mingo stands quickly and snaps three skiprocks at the back of the dire wolf, one skiprock hits and skips off to the wall.  The other two skiprocks miss.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Anson's command to stay down is a trained action, so no roll is necessary for Mig.  The play dead part is a forced action, DC 25+2=27.

forced action for Mig-Perform while injured DC27 (1d20+14=32) 

Anson activates his healing armor for 9 points, healing-3 charges (4d8=9) uh oh!

Mingo stands as her move and then slings 3 skiprocks at the dire wolf:
3 skiprocks on direwolf (1d20+12=14, 1d20+12=24, 1d20+8-1=11) remembered most of the -1 this time

Is Mingo flanking for a sneak attack +1d6?  Do the rider and dire wolf lose dex on Mingo's attacks?  If flanked, Mig's amulet gives +2 damage for the flank.
damage on Dire Wolf for the 24 (do the others hit?):  skiprock on Dire Wolf (1d6+4+1d6=14) plus possible flank and sneak attack damge

Skip to rider:  skip to rider (1d20+12=14) 

Mingo Spells in Effect: None

[sblock=Mingo's spells]
Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing
[/sblock]

Anson has no spells in effect at this time.

[sblock=Anson's spells]
1st-Level Ranger Spells
• Magic Fang: One natural weapon of subject creature gets +1 on attack and damage rolls. 
• Resist Energy: Ignores 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type. 
2nd-level Ranger Spell
• Barkskin: +2 enchanement to natural armor (10min/lvl)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Thanking the Powers that Be for the _Greater Mage Armor_ that saved his skin, Gnurl steps back, and casting defensively, casts _Greater Invisibility_ upon his little self.

Concentration check for Defensive Casting: 
1d20+21=30  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1612606/ 

Once he winks out of view, Gnurl will get his little butt away from all these bad guys, H 11.

[sblock=Gnurl's plan]Next round, Gnurl wants to cast True Casting, followed the round after that by Orb of Force.  This assumes that his Greater Invisibility will allow him to avoid his opponents for two rounds.  Eeeek.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon again lets loose with a flurry of daggers:
> 
> shocking/returning dagger misses:
> 
> ...




OOC: The first dagger that hits (second one thrown) will slay your foe. Where do you want to toss the third and fourth daggers?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=Scotley]Will Save (1d20+12=14)
> 
> If you'll let me know the effect, I'll post H'Roosh's next action.[/sblock]




[sblock=H'Roosh]The effect is a slow burst. The weapon is also a weapon of spell storing and had Inflict Serious wounds stored, so you really had bad luck getting critted for the double damage and the slow effect as well as taking the extra one time damage from the stored spell all at the same time. Then you failed the save. Invisible Castle really does have it in for you. Anyway, you are slowed as per the spell for 3 rounds:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/slow.htm

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> _OOC:  *Scotley*-lots of questions in red in the sblocks._
> 
> Mig bites the dire wolf as she is overrun.  Mig stands and bites the dire wolf again, sinking her teeth deep into a foot.
> 
> ...




OOC: Okay several issues here as you say. First note that standing from prone draws and attack of opportunity--one from each foe, so you might want Mig to 'play dead'. I'll leave it to you to decide if she is smart enough to know this or if Anson will comand her to stay down. I'm not sure who you think could flank. Anson, Finn and Mig are all lined up in front of the creature. Mingo is too far away and because she is holding a missile weapon rather than a melee weapon she does not threaten her surroundings anyway. There are some ranger spells that allow one to threaten with a missile weapon weapon in complete adventurer and spell compendium that Anson might want to look at if they can be cast on another. Flanking does not normally deny dex. bonus, and they are not flanked so unless some other factor I've missed is in play they are at full AC. Did I miss anything?


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 2, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Ouchies!!!!  From 43 to 6 in one round.  Not nice. /OOC

Reeling from the huge wound received from the giant creature, Finn goes on the defensive to try and prevent more damage.  

DM[sblock]  Okay, Finn goes defensive, and also taps a Force Shield tattoo, so that should raise his AC by 8.  And if you will allow, he is going to reach out with Far Hand, pick up the flask of holy water that Balmal had used to seal the book, and dump it on the head of the big bad.  Maybe that will distract it from being so nasty to poor little thieves without lots of hit points. If Finn survives this, first priority is upgrading his defenses.   [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 2, 2008)

*Lou's 3.5 education continues*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay several issues here as you say. First note that standing from prone draws and attack of opportunity--one from each foe, so you might want Mig to 'play dead'. I'll leave it to you to decide if she is smart enough to know this or if Anson will comand her to stay down. I'm not sure who you think could flank. Anson, Finn and Mig are all lined up in front of the creature. Mingo is too far away and because she is holding a missile weapon rather than a melee weapon she does not threaten her surroundings anyway. There are some ranger spells that allow one to threaten with a missile weapon weapon in complete adventurer and spell compendium that Anson might want to look at if they can be cast on another. Flanking does not normally deny dex. bonus, and they are not flanked so unless some other factor I've missed is in play they are at full AC. Did I miss anything?




OOC:  I caught the move+normal action limitation, but I didn't rethink the action for Mig.  I'll modify that.

I see now that you can only flank with a melee weapon.  Crap!  Unless you're a Whisperknife PrC?  (They appear to have a feat that allows for ranged flanking.) Looks like my only hope would be for the DM to rule that the dire wolf and his rider are unable to manuever due to the low ceiling and cramped quarters.  That would deny the Dex bonus and allow Mingo to sneak attack.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2008)

*Radoon*

Since the rider of the wolf is in sight he would probably get the excess.  I realize I do not hit with my rolls but does a crit always hit or just a natural 20?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> DM[sblock]  Okay, Finn goes defensive, and also taps a Force Shield tattoo, so that should raise his AC by 8.  And if you will allow, he is going to reach out with Far Hand, pick up the flask of holy water that Balmal had used to seal the book, and dump it on the head of the big bad.  Maybe that will distract it from being so nasty to poor little thieves without lots of hit points. If Finn survives this, first priority is upgrading his defenses.   [/sblock]




[sblock=Finn]Activating the tattoo is a standard action which draws and attack of opportunity, so you might want to move out of range of that sword before you do it. He has 10' reach due to size. I'm afraid the mage hand is also a standard action so you really shouldn't be able to do both, but what the hell, it is a cool idea, I'll let it stand. Invisible Castle was really unkind to you guys last round, so I'll cut you some slack.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  I caught the move+normal action limitation, but I didn't rethink the action for Mig.  I'll modify that.
> 
> I see now that you can only flank with a melee weapon.  Crap!  Unless you're a Whisperknife PrC?  (They appear to have a feat that allows for ranged flanking.) Looks like my only hope would be for the DM to rule that the dire wolf and his rider are unable to maneuver due to the low ceiling and cramped quarters.  That would deny the Dex bonus and allow Mingo to sneak attack.




OOC: Well there are some other tricks you can use, the main thing is that flatfooted creatures are denied their dex. bonus and thus subject to sneak attack. That normally occurs on the first round of combat whenever you have initiative. Anytime your opponent is blinded, cowering, or stunned they lose dex. bonus, so pursing feats, spells and magic items that produce this effect for Mingo or her companions would also be a good way to get in those extra sneak attack dice. Researching a cleric version of the ranger spell Arrow Mind that works with slings rather than bows would also be very helpful. It allows you to threaten adjacent squares with a bow and not draw attacks of opportunity when using a bow from a threatened square. Both these are very useful abilities. Unfortunately, the spell as written is for rangers and only works with certain bows, so you'd need to research your own version. You should also consider the 3rd level ranger spell Arrow Storm which allows you to launch one arrow at every foe within one range increment up to character level as research fodder. Might be fun to sling at ten foes in one round eh? I don't think I'd let you do the skiprock bounce on that as well.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Since the rider of the wolf is in sight he would probably get the excess.  I realize I do not hit with my rolls but does a crit always hit or just a natural 20?




OOC: I use the house rule that a natural 20 is always a hit. A threat is not automatically a hit. However, if you roll a threat that is not a hit and make the followup roll to confirm a crit I suppose I can let that stand as a successful hit. You guys could use a break about now. Based purely on your levels and the challenge ratings of these monsters, you guys should have had a pretty easy time of it, but so far it hasn't exactly been going your way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

_Gods, it feels like I'm moving through molasses . . . I'll likely get only one more shot at this guy, so I'd better make it count!_

H'Roosh steps into his next blow, and as he swings his fist he mutters the command word to his ring under his breath as well.  The rings destructive damage is partly unleashed, oozing into the body of the foul creature and delivering its painful message.

"Two can play at that game!"

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+10=22
Damage (Blow): 2d6+4=14
Damage (Ring): 1d8+5=8[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 3, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I use the house rule that a natural 20 is always a hit. A threat is not automatically a hit. However, if you roll a threat that is not a hit and make the followup roll to confirm a crit I suppose I can let that stand as a successful hit. You guys could use a break about now. Based purely on your levels and the challenge ratings of these monsters, you guys should have had a pretty easy time of it, but so far it hasn't exactly been going your way.




Easy time?  Are you crazy????  I can not even hit that guy on the wolf!!  How are we supposed to beat that thing?


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2008)

OOC:  I'm totally confused about where we are in the order of battle.  Someone please let me know when Gnurl can act again?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2008)

OOC: 

We're collecting the second round of actions for characters - the same round Gnurl cast Greater Invisibility and moved to H11.  The confusion is partly my fault - technically I should have posted my questions for Scott in the OOC thread to avoid cluttering this one.  I'll do better in the future.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 3, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Finn]Activating the tattoo is a standard action which draws and attack of opportunity, so you might want to move out of range of that sword before you do it. He has 10' reach due to size. I'm afraid the mage hand is also a standard action so you really shouldn't be able to do both, but what the hell, it is a cool idea, I'll let it stand. Invisible Castle was really unkind to you guys last round, so I'll cut you some slack.[/sblock]




DM [sblock] Then I guess ignore the tattoo for now.  With that reach, I can't get out of his range without completely disengaging, and that would still allow him to nail me.  (Don't you hate that the rules did away with running away once you got in melee without the enemy getting in that closing shot?  Great when you are winning the battle, terrible when you're getting bent over.)  Thanks on the psi trick.  I thought you would like it.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> We're collecting the second round of actions for characters - the same round Gnurl cast Greater Invisibility and moved to H11.  The confusion is partly my fault - technically I should have posted my questions for Scott in the OOC thread to avoid cluttering this one.  I'll do better in the future.



OOC:  My apologies for continuing this OOC convo here...:">

OOC:  Good, that's what I was hoping.  And don't sweat the confusion thing.  i'm just glad that I was able to finally get out of my rut of posting actions 1 to 3 rounds ahead of the rest of the party!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  My apologies for continuing this OOC convo here...:">
> 
> OOC:  Good, that's what I was hoping.  And don't sweat the confusion thing.  i'm just glad that I was able to finally get out of my rut of posting actions 1 to 3 rounds ahead of the rest of the party!




OOC: No worries about continuing the discussion here. I've left the door open to that by answering so many questions here of late. I have everyone's posts, but I'm swamped just now. I'll try to get a post up tonight but tomorrow morning is more likely.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2008)

*Round 2*

Finn 23
H'Roosh 23
Mig 16
Mingo 15
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Scribe 10
Anson 7
Bad Guys 6
Balmal 4

Reeling from the huge wound received from the giant creature, Finn goes on the defensive to try and prevent more damage. The vial of holy water Balmal used earlier rises seemingly of it's own accord and drifts up toward the ceiling and pours down the back of the huge goblinoid on the wolf. He roars in rage and smoke can be seen rising from the joints of his armor around the neck. 

_Gods, it feels like I'm moving through molasses . . . I'll likely get only one more shot at this guy, so I'd better make it count!_
H'Roosh steps into his next blow, and as he swings his fist he mutters the command word to his ring under his breath as well. The rings destructive damage is partly unleashed, oozing into the body of the foul creature and delivering its painful message.

"Two can play at that game!"

Mig bites the dire wolf as she is overrun. Anson yells at Mig, "Mig, stay down and play dead!"  Mig rolls to the wall and feigns death.

Mingo stands quickly and snaps three skiprocks at the back of the dire wolf, one skiprock hits and skips off to the wall. The other two skiprocks miss. 

Thanking the Powers that Be for the Greater Mage Armor that saved his skin, Gnurl steps back, and casting defensively, casts Greater Invisibility upon his little self.

Concentration check for Defensive Casting: 
1d20+21=30 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1612606/ 

Once he winks out of view, Gnurl will get his little butt away from all these bad guys.

Radoon again lets loose with a flurry of daggers. He drops the foe before him, but not before the creature almost gets him with a bite. One of the second brace of daggers finds a gap in the big goblinoid's armor. [sblock=Radoon]I may have misunderstood your question earlier. The natural 20 hits even if the followup roll isn't good enough for a crit.[/sblock]

Bringing his mace into action, Geoffrey will lash out at #4 hoping to free himself to move towards the others and give them a chance to flank the opponents. Hitting the creature only once Geoffrey does do a considerable amount of damage, but does not bring him down.

The young scribe hops from his ladder to a bookshelf and reaches down to heal Radoon (25 points healed).

Anson becomes defensive and heals slightly, drawing his short sword for his usual two-weapon attacks. Anson is looking weak and tired from the force of the attacks.

The goblinoid wheels his mount in a tight circle looking for the source of the attacks against him. His blade finds Mingo (26) and Radoon (31). The wolf mount, his attack spoiled apparently by the rider's maneuvering narrowly fails to bite into Anson's leg. The others continue their attacks with Anson getting clawed (9) and Geoffrey taking a nasty bite (13). Gnurls foe whirls about looking for the Gnome. The archer launches more arrows, but fails to hit. 


Balmal sticks his head out from under the desk and holds up the book triumphantly. He shouts, "Barghests!" and continues in a tone not unlike that of a lecturer giving a talk at a ladies afternoon tea on the strange denizens of some far land. "Some of the Greater, but mostly the lesser variety. Despite their varied forms they are all the same sort of creature even the big bugbear like fellow on the wolf as well as the wolf himself. They can move between the dimensions, no doubt the way they gained entry, they can also enhance their size and strength with arcane might. Denizens of the lower planes there is some debate as to their origins..." He continues to toss out information about the foes while ducking an arrow from the archer. (+2 to hit and +2 on all saves for the rest of the encounter for all.)


----------



## Lou (Jun 4, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse (HP37/81 AC26) Anson (HP11/72 AC20) Mig (HP20/35 AC19)*

ooc:  I think we need a new map after all that!  But I'll start my moves and adjust slightly based on the map.

Anson yells at Mig as the beast and rider move away, "Mig, up and defend."

Mig jumps up, standing next to Anson and taking a defensive posture.  If anyone attacks Anson, Mig will aid defense.

Mingo moves another  5 feet away from the beast and rider to avoid any AoO and heals herself slightly slings 3 skiprocks at the beast.  The second one strikes and bounces back towards Mingo instead of at the rider.

Anson makes a full attack on the foe in front of him, landing one long sword and one short sword blow.


[sblock=OOC and rolls]

If Mingo moves to I10, that should avoid AoO for this round.   Mingo spontaneously cast CSW on herself in place of SM III.  

CSW (3d8+5=16) 

Mingo attacks: skiprocks attacks (1d20+14=16, 1d20+14=32, 1d20+9=10) 

The 32 should hit:  11 points of damage skiprock damage (1d6+4+1d6=11) 

skip to rider:  13 skip atk (1d20+12=13)  
Anson's attacks:

One LS strike and one SS strike hit.
full attack (1d20+12=13, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+11=13, 1d20+6=24)  So many 1's and 2's!

damage:  24 total  damage (1d8+6=14, 1d6+5=10) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*

Round 3, Gnurl Whiskerling

Gnurl thinks:  _"Finally!  My plan seems to be working, for the moment, at least."_  This round, Gnurl will continue moving somewhat to avoid all the combatants in the room (moving to the exact middle of the H10/I10 dividing line), and will cast _True Casting_ in preparation for his next spell.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2008)

OOC: The map is now included. Sorry, I don't know why it didn't post this morning. I actually remembered to include it.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 5, 2008)

*Radoon  30 of 62HP  AC 17*

OOC - Was that 31 point of damage or a 31 to hit  (from the wolf-rider).  Ouch!!


IC - Seeing his dagger barely penetrate the wolf rider's armor and remembering the last fight they were in where try as he might he could not damage the creature,Radoon will chose another target. # 6 is the closest so he will turn and launch a barrage of daggers.  The first proves to be a great shot right into a chink in the armor under his arm.  The second is also a hit very near his neck.  The second volley are wide right with one being one of the worst throws of Radoon's life.

shocking dagger to hit (1d20 15=34)

crit check (1d20 15=30)

damage (1d4 6=7)

electrical damage (1d6=5)

=24

regular dagger to hit (1d20 14=34)

crit check (1d20 14=16)

damage (1d4 6=9)

to hit (1d20 9=10, 1d20 9=12)

natural 1 - uh oh - have fun Scott!

total damage on #6 is  33


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, but that 31 was damage. You did see the healing from the scribe right? 

OOC: I'm already making plans for that errant dagger. <rubs hands together with glee>


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 5, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, but that 31 was damage. You did see the healing from the scribe right?
> 
> OOC: I'm already making plans for that errant dagger. <rubs hands together with glee>




I did see the healing, I would have been near death otherwise.  I didn't know htat guys was throwing daggers.  Did I miss that in the description?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

1d20+14;1d20+10 → [18,14] = (32) 
1d20+14;1d20+10 → [10,10] = (20) 

Damage is 10 and 11 points for a total of 21

Geofrrey once again attcks #4


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 5, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn moves diagonally to put the smaller barghest between him and the giant.  (Diagonal 5' move to square F4).  He slashes (1d20 12=28)twice (1d20 7=11) at the fiend, only connecting once (Damage) (1d6 4=9).


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> I did see the healing, I would have been near death otherwise.  I didn't know htat guys was throwing daggers.  Did I miss that in the description?




OOC: My comment was in reference to the dagger Radoon threw when he rolled the natural one.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2008)

*H'Roosh (AC:21; HP 23)*

H'Roosh steps up beside the window, achieving a flanking position against the flail wielding Barghest.  As he moves he unleashes a round kick to the creatures thigh, connecting solidly but doing little damage due to it's native toughness.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+14=27 (Includes the +2 from scribes knowledge I didn't put in the original roll)
Damage: 2d6+4=8 [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 6, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: My comment was in reference to the dagger Radoon threw when he rolled the natural one.




Sorry for the confusion.  I knew your comment was referring to the crappy roll but was wondering what the guy on the wold hit me with at such a distance.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC: Ah, that guy is very very big, so he has great reach with his bastard sword.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2008)

*Round 3*

Finn 23
H'Roosh 23
Mig 16
Mingo 15
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Scribe 10
Anson 7
Barghests 6
Balmal 4

Finn moves diagonally to put the smaller barghest between him and the giant. (Diagonal 5' move to square F4). He slashes (1d20 12=28)twice (1d20 7=11) at the fiend, only connecting once (Damage) (1d6 4=9).

H'Roosh steps up beside the window, achieving a flanking position against the flail wielding Barghest. As he moves he unleashes a round kick to the creatures thigh, connecting solidly but doing little damage due to it's native toughness.

Anson yells at Mig as the beast and rider move away, "Mig, up and defend." Mig jumps up, standing next to Anson and taking a defensive posture. 

Mingo moves another 5 feet away from the beast and rider to avoid any AoO and heals herself slightly. 

Gnurl thinks: _"Finally! My plan seems to be working, for the moment, at least."_ This round, Gnurl will continue moving somewhat to avoid all the combatants in the room (moving to the exact middle of the H10/I10 dividing line), and will cast True Casting in preparation for his next spell.

Seeing his dagger barely penetrate the wolf rider's armor and remembering the last fight they were in where try as he might he could not damage the creature,Radoon will chose another target. # 6 is the closest so he will turn and launch a barrage of daggers. The first proves to be a great shot right into a chink in the armor under his arm. The second is also a hit very near his neck. The second volley are wide right with one being one of the worst throws of Radoon's life. The dagger catches a latch in the shutter which opens suddenly spilling Radoon out onto a balcony. (DC 12 Dex check of fall prone) The dagger bounces and clatters along the floor very nearly hitting Mingo and Gnurl, though only Gnurl realizes he came within in hairsbreadth of losing a toe as he remains unseen.

Geofrrey once again attacks and this time is able to put his foe down. 

The scribe pulls a little set of pipes from his pocket and after a brief incantation blows a sharp note. The sound that comes from the instrument is much louder than could possibly be expected. A burst of sound that seems to center on the space behind Finn's foe rolls over The lesser Barghest as well as the great wolf and rider. While the damage seems to be slight it does draw the attention of the Goblinoid. 

Anson makes a full attack on the foe in front of him, landing one long sword and one short sword blow. (which foe did he strike?)

The Barghests counter with Goblinoid taking down the book shelf and the scribe with his sword. The lad appears mortally wounded as he falls, his blood staining the heap of books. His other foes out of reach, he turns his mount back in the direction of Anson and Finn where the wolf once again bites Anson despite Mig's effort at defense (10 damage). Finn avoids taking a hit this round as does H'Roosh. Gnurl's former foe gives up the search and charges Mingo managing to bite (11). The archer manages to get an arrow into Balmal as he comes out from under the desk, a holy symbol held high shouting in Celestial. [sblock=spellcraft check of 14+]He casts Dismissal.[/sblock] With a final shout of 'Begone!' The bow wielding Barhest yelps like a puppy and vanishes into the outer planes. Balmal turns to his fallen scribe.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

_Ignore me at your peril, beast!  I'll show you the error of your ways though my fists still move with the speed of turtles!_

H'Roosh again flings a fist at his foe, his knuckles impacting the small of the Barghest's back - where it's kidney's should be - as it turns to confront Geoffrey.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+14=31 (Once again I forgot the Flanking bonus on IC Roll)
Damage: 2d6+4=13[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*

Having completed casting his _True Casting_ spell last round, Gnurl now casts _Lightning Bolt_ at Barghest #5  [Damage = 31] http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1617928/ 
Caster Level Check, if needed for spell resistance:  28
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1617958/ 

"Chew on that you Hellspawn!  I'll teach you to pick on us Little People!" says Gnurl with all the venom in his voice that he can muster.  As soon as the spell is completed, the still invisible Gnurl knows that he must move, or else they may pinpoint his position.  Therefore, to keep them guessing, Gnurl moves to L9.


----------



## Lou (Jun 6, 2008)

*Anson*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Anson makes a full attack on the foe in front of him, landing one long sword and one short sword blow. (which foe did he strike?)




OOC:  Anson was striking at foe#2, the one fighting Finn.  Did it go down with 3 successsful attacks that round?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Anson was striking at foe#2, the one fighting Finn.  Did it go down with 3 successsful attacks that round?




OOC: Yes, that's why I asked. #2 is dead. Here is a revised map.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

[sblock=just a reminder]Scotley, just making sure that you remember that this latest map doesn't show Gnurl's move in post 463 to L9[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 7, 2008)

*Radoon*

dex check (1d20 5=13)


OOC:

Just made it.  

What happened to #6 bad guy?

Can I still throw through the window?


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OOC: What happened to #6 bad guy?




OOC:  If you read post#461 too fast, you miss it:

"With a final shout of 'Begone!' The bow wielding Barhest yelps like a puppy and vanishes into the outer planes."

Note to self, try not to piss off Balmal....


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> dex check (1d20 5=13)
> 
> 
> OOC:
> ...




OOC: You may throw through the large window quite easily, there is no glass, just the shutters which are now open. As Lou said, foe 6 got sent back to his home plane via Balmal's spell.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=just a reminder]Scotley, just making sure that you remember that this latest map doesn't show Gnurl's move in post 463 to L9[/sblock]




[sblock=Gnurl]Never fear, the map reflects the situation at the end of round 3. When he moves in round 4, I'll update again. Just fyi, he couldn't move exactly where you said the previous round since Mingo got there first having a higher initiative.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse (HP26/81 AC26 or 30) Anson (HP1/72 AC23) Mig (HP20/35 AC19)*

OOC: This is the cleave attack from the previous round:
IC: As Anson drops the one foe, he quickly turns and swings at the dire wolf, but misses.

As Anson is bitten again, he yells out, "Mingo, we're trapped!"  Anson swings at the dire wolf in front of him with a full attack, hitting the dire wolf with one long sword swing and one short sword swing.

OOC:  If Anson kills the dire wolf, then Mingo will be slinging at the rider. (and all three skiprocks will miss.....)

IC:  Mingo, fearing for Anson and Mig, ignores the bad guy behind her and slings three skiprocks at the dire wolf, trying to get the attention of the bad guys.  The first two skiprocks hit the beast and bounce towards the rider.  The first bounces off his armor, while the second skips off to the wall.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Cleave last round:  cleave atk on dw (1d20+6=16)  I don't think that hits.

Mig again defends Anson:  26  (so +3 to Anson's AC)aid another defend Anson (1d20+7=26) 

Anson swings: and again connects with 1 LS and 1 SS  LS/LS/SS/SS on dw (1d20+12=30, 1d20+7=11, 1d20+11=29, 1d20+6=7) 

Damage:  20 dam on dw (1d8+6=13, 1d6+5=7) If wolf drops, Anson gets a cleave attack.

Scotley, Can Mingo activate the amulet for +4 AC against AoO for the round as a free action?  It seems like a strange magic device, usable against AoO that requires more than that to use.  It would never be usable, would it?  It would make Mingo's AC 30 v. the bad guy on her back.

*I see now that these types of items are activated as a swift action.  It's like a free action, but you only get one per round.*

Mingo's warsling/skiprock attacks: 2 hitsWS/sr atk on dw (1d20+14=19, 1d20+14=24, 1d20+9=15) 

damage on dire wolf: 21  WS/SR DMG ON DW (1d6+4+1d6=12, 1d6+4+1d6=9) 

Skip attacks on rider:  both missed  skip atks on rider (1d20+12=14, 1d20+12=27) 

Mingo has used 1 activation of her amulet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2008)

*Anson's Cleave attack due?*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes, that's why I asked. #2 is dead. Here is a revised map.




OOC:  Did I misunderstand the movements of the rider and wolf?  I thought they moved away from Anson and back.  Is that correct?  Anson would only command Mig to stand if no AoO would be presented on her.  That works the other way too.  If they did move, then Anson gets two AoO, one each.

If foe#2 is dead, was it Anson's attack that took it down?  Was it the LS or the SS that did it?  If LS, then LS cleave attack due on wolf.  If SS, then SS cleave attack due on wolf.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 7, 2008)

*Radoon*

OCC - Tell me my new dagger did not disappear with #6, also what about the other dagger that hit did it vanish with the creature?

If Radoon bends down to retreive his daggers from #1, is that his whole action or could he still throw some?


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]Never fear, the map reflects the situation at the end of round 3. When he moves in round 4, I'll update again. Just fyi, he couldn't move exactly where you said the previous round since Mingo got there first having a higher initiative.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]Yeah, those pesky halflings do take up LOTS of space, don't they?   Well, I guess get him as close to that spot as possible, then, guess that would be K9 or L11.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: The wolf and rider just turned in place. I decided to be nice and allow Mig to get up while their backs were turned. Anson's last blow dropped the foe. It is now at -2 hp. I assumed that was the off-hand blow, but you can argue otherwise if you like.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Tell me my new dagger did not disappear with #6, also what about the other dagger that hit did it vanish with the creature?
> 
> If Radoon bends down to retreive his daggers from #1, is that his whole action or could he still throw some?




OOC: I guess I could be cruel, but I'll be nice. The returning dagger returns as normal. The one that hit will be on the ground where the creature vanished. You have quickdraw, so I'll let you recover the daggers and still attack this round. Radoon is a master thrower after all. Just picking up daggers isn't very masterful.    Enjoy!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The wolf and rider just turned in place. I decided to be nice and allow Mig to get up while their backs were turned. Anson's last blow dropped the foe. It is now at -2 hp. I assumed that was the off-hand blow, but you can argue otherwise if you like.




Is that the wolf rider that is down?


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 10, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn shifts diagonally around the side table, warily watching the giant creature. (5' move to square E3) 

DM [sblock] Scott, is there any religious/holy type symbol stuff anywhere visible in the room?  If so, that's the next thing coming off the walls and flying toward big bad.  Got to keep him off balance any way I can until somebody who can actually do something to him either banishes or puts the kibosh on him.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Is that the wolf rider that is down?




OOC: No, just one of the lesser Barghests. Sorry, I'm sure I responded to this question a couple of days ago. Another lost post I guess.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 11, 2008)

*Radoon*

Finding himself outside the now open window, Radoon will launch a volley of daggers at #3.

to hit (1d20 11=20, 1d20 11=25)

to hit (1d20 6=13, 1d20 6=20)

damage from first dagger (1d4 6=10)

electrical damage (1d6=2)

=12

damage from other 3 daggers - if they hit (1d4 6=10, 1d4 6=7, 1d4 6=7)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2008)

[sblock=Finn]There is a pretty good sized bust of a Saint on a nearby shelf that would do nicely.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2008)

OOC: Still need an action for round four from Geoffrey...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*Round 4*

Turning to the large barghest, Geoffrey will begin saying a prayer and will call out "I bind you to this place and combat demonspawn"

For the DM
[sblock]Geoffrey casts dimensional anchor on the big bad[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2008)

*Round 4*

Finn 23
H'Roosh 23
Mig 16
Mingo 15
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Scribe 10
Anson 7
Barghests 6
Balmal 4

As Anson drops the one foe, he quickly turns and swings at the dire wolf, but misses.

Finn shifts diagonally around the side table, warily watching the giant creature. A large bronzed bust of a Saint's head floats off a high shelf and picks up speed as it flies into the shoulder of the goblinoid with a clang against his armor. While the bust doesn't hit with great force a shower of sparks suggests that it had some effect. 

_Ignore me at your peril, beast! I'll show you the error of your ways though my fists still move with the speed of turtles!_
H'Roosh again flings a fist at his foe, his knuckles impacting the small of the Barghest's back - where it's kidney's should be - as it turns to confront Geoffrey. The Barghest arches its back and howls in pain before crumpling to the floor. 

Mig again defends Anson growling, leaping and snarling at the much larger canine and its rider. 

Headless of her own safety, Mingo, fearing for Anson and Mig, ignores the bad guy behind her and slings three skiprocks at the dire wolf, trying to get the attention of the bad guys. The foe behind her takes the opportunity to try and sink its fangs into her leg, but it is foiled by her magical defense. The first two skiprocks hit the beast and bounce towards the rider. The first bounces off his armor, while the second skips off to the wall.

"Chew on that you Hellspawn! I'll teach you to pick on us Little People!"  says Gnurl with all the venom in his voice that he can muster. The bolt of lightining streaks out and while both Goblinoid and rider manage to avoid the worst of it they are both singed and the dire wolf looks even bigger with all his fur standing on end. As soon as the spell is completed, the still invisible Gnurl knows that he must move, or else they may pinpoint his position. Therefore, to keep them guessing, Gnurl moves. 

Finding himself outside the now open window, Radoon will launch a defenstrating volley of daggers (okay really he's throwing in the window rather than out, but I couldn't pass up the chance to use an unusual term). While he gets some damaging hits on Mingo's foe (#3 having already been slain) it seems likely that the non-magical daggers have no effect (DR10/magic). 

Turning to the large barghest, Geoffrey will begin saying a prayer and will call out "I bind you to this place and combat demonspawn!" [sblock=Geoffrey]This normally requires a ranged touch attack, but in the interests of moving things along I'm going to just give you the hit.[/sblock] A luminous ray lances out to strike the goblinoid and leave him covered in a sparkling field of energy. 

As Anson is bitten again, he yells out, "Mingo, we're trapped!" Anson swings at the dire wolf in front of him with a full attack, hitting the dire wolf with one long sword swing and one short sword swing. The great wolf though hit several times and blasted with magic remains strong and Anson realizes that it must be at least as strong as its rider if not more so. 

The goblinoid yanks the reins and whirls the great wolf away from Anson and Mig (giving attacks of opportunity...) and sends it lookiing for the invisible wizard. The great wolf puts his nose to the ground an begins to search and turns at the desk crushing part of it and sending a chair tumbling over. The wolf points its nose directly at Gnurl with a final mighty whiff and its tail stands out behind making a great canine arrow pointing directly at the diminutive wizard. The goblinoid makes three attacks with his great blade (1d20+22=34, 1d20+17=20, 1d20+12=27) with the weapon striking him twice (damage (3d8+8+2d6=35, 3d8+8+2d6=24)). The remaining Barghest attacks (1d20+14=17, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=26)  Mingo from the flank getting one hit with a claw (1d6+3=4). 

Balmal is trying to save the fallen scribe. 

Actions for round 5?


OOC: Miss chance (1d100=86, 1d100=59) vs. Gnurl's invisibility.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2008)

*Map*

Here is the updated map.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp17+16/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*

Gnurl backs cautiously from the foe who hit him (withdrawing as full round action, to avoid AoO), headed for L6.  As he does so, he withraws a potion of Cure Serious Wounds, which he hurriedly imbibes (getting back 16hp, which almost doubles his remaining hp).  As much as he desires to call for his mama, Gnurl remains as quiet as a mouse, and hopes that the foul odor of the deceased barghest will mask his scent from the "wolf's" senses.

[sblock=OOC]Goin' for the ol' TPK, eh, Scotley?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 12, 2008)

Seeing foe #5 not phased by his hits, Radoon throws another barrage of daggers (2 followed by 2 more) at the rider.  His motions are so fluid it nearly looks like a well rehearsed dance.  The first proves to be a shot only a master thrower would be able to pull off and hits the rider solidly in his right shoulder.

To hit with  +1 shocking dagger and  +2 cold iron dagger (1d20 14=34, 1d20 14=16)

YES!!!  A Natural 20!!!

crit check (1d20 14=24)

damage - damage (1d4 6=8)

electrical damage (1d6=3)

Total of 11

 +1 adamantine dagger and  +1 dagger from shaman (1d20 9=20, 1d20 9=16)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

_Free at last!_

H'Roosh springs into action, moving swiftly around and over the bodies of the fallen to launch an attack against the Great Wolf.  As he ends his tumbling approach, he strikes out with a fist and connects solidly.  As his hand impacts the wolf, a spark jumps out and an enormous clap of thunder rocks the small tower.


[sblock=Combat Rolls]Moving as follows: D10, E11, F11, G11, H10.  Tumbling to avoid AoO as he moves into the last square.

Tumble Check: 1d20+11=27

To Hit: 1d20+13=28

Attack Damage: 2d6+4=12
Electrical Damage: 1d8+5=11
Sonic Damage: 5d6=12

That's a total of 35 damage to the wolf (possibly only 29) and 12 to the rider (possibly 06).

Deafness Duration:2d6=7

Both the Wolf and the Rider will take the Sonic Damage and the Deafness, and should make a Fortitude Save to half the Sonic Damage and negates Deafness.

No one but wolf and rider should be within the blast cone.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Goin' for the ol' TPK, eh, Scotley?[/sblock]




[sblock=Gnurl]No, I could have focused on one party member and killed somebody by now. I decided to let the bit guy attack whoever did the most harm to him in a round. Now that the big bad wolf is nearly dead and if they are deaf as well, it is unlikely they'll be able to get to Gnurl again. At least as long as he stays invisible. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Geoffrey move to engage the big bad with his mace and misses both times.
1d20+13,1d20+11 → ([4, 13], [13, 11])


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 12, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

[sblock] As long as the bust isn't broken, let's swing it around again to hit him in the back again.  Maybe we can get him going round and round in circles. My power points at this point will be down to 28, and I will use touchsight to make sure aren't any additional invisible things in here that we need to worry about.  Since I don't know where Gnurl is, he better come visible as soon as the obvious threats are gone, or he may get hit with a statue. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse (HP17/81 AC26 or 30 v. AoO) Anson (HP1/72 AC25) Mig (HP20/35 AC19)*

OOC: These are the AoO for the move action last round:
IC: As Anson and Mig see the monstosities turn away, they attack.  Anson swings his long sword, slicing into a hind leg.  Mig bites at the leg and feels her teeth tear flesh.  Anson also attacks the rider, finding a seam in the armor and jabbing deep.

Mingo takes a 5-ft step backwards, still fearing for Anson and Mig and now worrying about Gnurl, continues to ignore the bad guy next to her and slings three skiprocks at the dire wolf, all three hitting.  The three skiprocks bounce off in random directions.

Anson mutters to himself, casting a spell.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Anson's LS AoO last round:  25
LS AoO (1d20+14=25) 
Damage: 9  LS dam on DW (1d8+6=9) 

Mig's AoO bite last round: 18Mig bite AoO (1d20+6=18) 
damage: 6  Mig bite (1d6+4=6) 

Anson's AoO on the rider, using Combat Reflexes: 31
AoO on rider (1d20+14=31) 
Damage:  14 LS dam on rider (1d8+6=14) 

Mig again defends Anson:  21  (so +3 to Anson's AC) 
aid another (Anson AC) (1d20+6=21) 

Mingo again activates her amulet to give +4 AC v. AoO.

Mingo will take AoO from all three foes at AC 30.

Mingo moves to H11 and slings three skiprocks at the wolf: 25, 20, 21
SR atks on DW (1d20+14=25, 1d20+14=20, 1d20+9=21) 

Damage for each hit:  9+14+11=34
SR damage (1d6+4+1d6=9, 1d6+4+1d6=14, 1d6+4+1d6=11) 

Skip attacks on Rider:  all three miss
Skip atks on rider (1d20+12=19, 1d20+12=18, 1d20+7=17) 

Mingo has used 2 activations of her amulet.

Anson casts Barkskon on himself, giving him +2 AC natural armor
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

*Round 5*

Finn 23
H'Roosh 23
Mig 16
Mingo 15
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Scribe 10
Anson 7
Barghests 6
Balmal 4

As Anson and Mig see the monstrosities turn away, they attack. Anson swings his long sword, slicing into a hind leg. Mig bites at the leg and feels her teeth tear flesh. Anson also attacks the rider, finding a seam in the armor and jabbing deep.

The Saint's bust swings around again and once more clangs off the big Goblinoid's armor. Again there is a shower of sparks. 

Free at last!

H'Roosh springs into action, moving swiftly around and over the bodies of the fallen to launch an attack against the Great Wolf. As he ends his tumbling approach, he strikes out with a fist and connects solidly. As his hand impacts the wolf, a spark jumps out and an enormous clap of thunder rocks the small tower. The wolf howls in pain and looks unsteady on his feet.

The tenacious dog again defends her master. 

Mingo takes a 5-ft step backwards, still fearing for Anson and Mig and now worrying about Gnurl, continues to ignore the bad guy next to her and slings three skiprocks at the dire wolf. Leaving herself open to attacks from all three foes, Mingo is fortunate that her magic is strong. Somehow all the attacks directed at her miss. At the same time all three skiprocks hit the dire wolf before bouncing off in random directions. Even before the last one hits it is clear the wolf is done for. His legs fold and the great Goblinoid is still sitting on the saddle of the fallen beast. 

Gnurl backs cautiously from the foe who hit him. As he does so, he withraws a potion of Cure Serious Wounds, which he hurriedly imbibes. As much as he desires to call for his mama, Gnurl remains as quiet as a mouse, and hopes that the foul odor of the deceased barghest will mask his scent from the "wolf's" senses.

Radoon throws another barrage of daggers (2 followed by 2 more) at the rider. His motions are so fluid it nearly looks like a well rehearsed dance. The first proves to be a shot only a master thrower would be able to pull off and hits the rider solidly in his right shoulder.

Geoffrey move to engage the big bad with his mace and misses both times.

Anson mutters to himself, casting a spell.

The Barghest attacks (1d20+14=22, 1d20+9,1d20+9=[9, 9], [3, 9]) Mingo again without success. The goblinoid swings his blade (1d20+22=29, 1d20+17=20, 1d20+12=15) in a great arc at Mingo, Geoffrey and H'Roosh and finally Mingo's luck fails as she is hit (3d8+8+2d6=25). The blade misses its other targets and the huge warrior slips from the saddle to stand before you. 

Balmal rises and casts another spell at the Goblinoid's back, but whatever effect he hoped for failed to affect the foe.

Actions for round 6?

OOC: AoO (1d20+14=23) 
AoO (1d20+16=29)
AoO (1d20+22=29)


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2008)

*Mingo Frasse (HP -8 /81 AC26) Anson (HP 1 /72 AC23) Mig (HP20/35 AC19)*

OOC:  Scotley--Did you roll a DC15 soft fall from his dead mount for the big bad?    I had wanted to see him fall on his face as we cut his mount out from under him. *chuckle* Oh well....

As the sword from the big bad slices into Mingo, she screams, "Ahhhhhhhh!!" and crumples to the ground as the dark magic from the sword takes her consciousness.

Mig tenses as she hears Mingo's cry and looks up at Anson for instructions.  Anson hesitates, knowing that he is almost spent from the battle himself.  Anson knows that Mingo kept attacking when his back was against the wall, so he tells Mig, "Let's go!" and moves counterclockwise around the room to aid Mingo.


[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Does the healing belt automatically stablize the wearer?  I don't have my MIC at hand.

Mingo stability roll (looking for 10% or less) failed, so Mingo drops to -9 HP this round
stability check (10% or lower) (1d100=58)

Scotley-Feel free to change Anson's move to healing himself with his wand if Anson thinks moving back towards combat is too risky at this point.  A double move should get Anson and Mig to E11 or so, at least, this round, without an AoO being made on them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp17+16/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*

Still _Invisible (Grtr)_, Gnurl exits the caracass to the north, moves to I,3 by Anson, and firest his _Wand of Magic Missile_, CL9, at the Former Rider.

Damage=5d4+5=18
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1630636/

Caster level check for wand (CL9) if necessary = 25
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1630641/


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Scotley--Did you roll a DC15 soft fall from his dead mount for the big bad?    I had wanted to see him fall on his face as we cut his mount out from under him. *chuckle* Oh well....
> 
> As the sword from the big bad slices into Mingo, she screams, "Ahhhhhhhh!!" and crumples to the ground as the dark magic from the sword takes her consciousness.
> 
> ...




OOC: I didn't actually roll since his ride skill is in excess of 15 and he has a masterwork military style saddle, but I guess he could roll a 1 so here's his attempt: Ride Check (1d20+21=31)  Safe on the ground. The belt requires conscious action to work, so will not stabilize Mingo.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2008)

*H'Roosh the Pugilist*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=Combat Rolls]Moving as follows: D10, E11, F11, G11, H10.[/sblock]




[sblock=For  Scotley]H'Roosh should be in H10, leaving him in position to attack the 'Former Rider.'[/sblock]

H'Roosh again attacks with fist and feet, but his flurry of blows is only partly effective against the huge Barghest and he lands only one right hook.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+12=22 

Damage: 2d6+4=15[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon again lashes out with a deluge of daggers and though one seems to hit their target, none seem to affect the rider.

to hit on rider (1d20=6, 1d20=9, 1d20=17, 1d20=4)

OOC - I just rolled to see if I would get a 20 rather than all the other rolling.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2008)

*Revised Map*

OOC: Okay, here's a new map with H'Roosh in his desired location.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry, not Gnurl's turn yet.   Eeek!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

Geffrey will continue to engage the big bad and swings twice with his mace connection once for 13 points of damage.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2008)

OOC: Hey gang, I was waiting on SirCaith to post, but it looks like the boards are going down for a few days. I'll get the next post up as soon as they are working again. Let's hope it doesn't take too long. I'm backing up all my threads, is suggest all my fellow DM's do the same. Just go to 'thread tools' and choose 'download this thread'.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 27, 2008)

*back on-line*

Hi all - Looks like it is up and going again!  I had to search for the links, they may be added more later.  But we can continue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2008)

*H'Roosh for the GM*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=For  Scotley]H'Roosh should be in H10, leaving him in position to attack the 'Former Rider.'[/sblock]
> 
> H'Roosh again attacks with fist and feet, but his flurry of blows is only partly effective against the huge Barghest and he lands only one right hook.
> 
> ...




[sblock=For Scotley]Scott - I didn't realize Mingo was down before I stated my action - can I revise?  If so, I'll edit my previous post to reflect H'Roosh's new actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]You could if you want, but in truth Lou has already prepared a replacement for Mingo.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]Well, then, never mind!   H'Roosh would likely aid Mingo if he noticed, but we'll just say he didn't see the little gal go down.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

*Round 5*

Finn 23
H'Roosh 23
Mig 16
Mingo 15 Down
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Scribe 10 Down
Anson 7
Barghests 6
Balmal 4

Finn continues to manuver, the bust strikes the big Goblinoid once more. 

H'Roosh again attacks with fist and feet, but his flurry of blows is only partly effective against the huge Barghest and he lands only one right hook.

Mig tenses as she hears Mingo's cry and looks up at Anson for instructions.

Still Invisible (Grtr), Gnurl exits the caracass to the north, moves to I,3 by Anson, and firest his Wand of Magic Missile, CL9, at the Former Rider.

Radoon again lashes out with a deluge of daggers and though one seems to hit their target, none seem to affect the rider.

Geffrey will continue to engage the big bad and swings twice with his mace connection once for 13 points of damage. 

Anson hesitates, knowing that he is almost spent from the battle himself. Anson knows that Mingo kept attacking when his back was against the wall, so he tells Mig, "Let's go!" and moves counterclockwise around the room to aid Mingo.

Anson is horrified as the lesser Barghest opens its jaws and eats Mingo's little body in one glup. The creature seems to grow larger and more powerful as a result of its grisly meal. 

This is the last sight Anson will ever see as the Goblinoid's great blade flashes again taking off his head. The blade continues on to strike H'Roosh (19) and Geoffrey (21). The big Goblinoid looks very badly wounded, yet remains in the fight. Mig howls in anguish.

Round 6 actions?


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp33/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*

OOC:  Am I correct in thinking that it was the "wolf" who ate Mingo?  If that is correct, then that is Gnurl's target.  If not, then whichever one did slay Mingo is his target.

"You illegitimate spawn of a hairlipped Goblin!  That was my friend you just ate!  Don't forget your desert!"  As soon as he says this, Gnurl opens fire with his Wand of Magic Missile, CL9, and as soon as he fires the wand, Gnurl tightly shuts his mouth and gets on the move instantly, so that his positon will not be given away, thus making sure that his _Greater Invisibility_ is not compromised.  He moves to F4 and cowers behind a different dead Barghest.

Caster level check for wand: 14
Damage, 5d4+5: 19

Link to rolls:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1645498/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh steps into his next flurry against the huge sword wielder, but his horror at the sudden death of the tiny priestess and her bodyguard disturbes his focus yet again (he really doesn't appear to be very well focused at all for a Monk who's supposedly very good at combat, does he?) and he misses all three of his attacks.

[sblock=For GM]He's AC 30, right?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

Geoffrey will continue to mount his attacks but switches to the wolf in the belife that is it go down the barghast will then be flanked.Swinging he  connects once with his heavy mace for 15 points of damage.

1d20+13;1d20+11 → [7,13] = (20) 
1d20+13;1d20+11 → [2,11] = (13)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: The great Dire Wolf is dead. The regular Barghest labled '5' on the map is the one that ate Mingo. It is still the size of a horse, just not elephant sized like the other one. More of a cross between a goblin and a wolf with humanoid head and arms. The big guy is AC 30. I will assume Geoffrey was also aiming at '5' unless you say otherwise.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

occ: Yep


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 2, 2008)

*Radoon*

Not knowing what else to do other, Radoon throws 3 more daggers at the rider and though they stick, he does not seem to notice them.

attacks on rider (1d20=7, 1d20=6, 1d20=1, 1d20=16)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2008)

*Off to consult*

Having helped dispatch the wolf and allowing for a concertaion of forces, Geoffrey engages the big bad. Perhaps due to his movement the cleric misses with both of his attempts...

1d20+13, 1d20+11 → ([9, 13], [6, 11])


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2008)

*Round 6*

Finn 23
H'Roosh 23
Mig 16
Mingo 15 Down
Gnurl 13
Radoon 12
Geoffrey 11
Scribe 10 Down
Anson 7 Down
Barghests 6
Balmal 4

Balmal completes some spell he was working on and there is a thunderous crash as the bust psionically weilded by Finn strikes the Goblinoid again. The bust explodes and the huge Barghest tumbles to the floor lifeless. 

H'Roosh steps into his next flurry against the huge sword wielder, but the big guy falls as he swings and kicks. 

Mig snarls and snaps at the remaining Barghest and blood flies as her teeth sink into the beast. 

"You illegitimate spawn of a hairlipped Goblin! That was my friend you just ate! Don't forget your desert!" As soon as he says this, Gnurl opens fire with his Wand of Magic Missile, and as soon as he fires the wand, Gnurl tightly shuts his mouth and gets on the move instantly, so that his positon will not be given away, thus making sure that his Greater Invisibility is not compromised. He moves and cowers behind a different dead Barghest.

Not knowing what else to do other, Radoon throws 3 more daggers at the remaining Barghest and though they stick, he does not seem to notice them.

[sblock=Radoon]Now that the battle is largely over in the room, Radoon realizes that he hears the sound of a combat from somewhere outside as well.[/sblock]

Having helped dispatch the wolf and allowing for a concertaion of forces, Geoffrey engages the final foe. Perhaps due to his movement the cleric misses with his attempt... [sblock=Geoffrey]Only one swing with movement, not that it matters much since he missed.[/sblock]

The remaining foe manages to wound Mig, but fails to hit either Geoffrey or H'Roosh. 

Actions for round 7?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 6, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon, being on the ledge thinks he hears the sounds of combat coming from another location and will concentrate this round to try and pinpoint the location.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2008)

Leaning out, Radoon sees a halfling and a human engaging a big Barghest below. With a final blast of some sort of arcane power the beast falls and the two run out of sight, likely coming into the keep.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 6, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will come back into the room.  "There was another Barghest that is now dead, the two responsible for killing it seem to be coming our way."


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp33/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*

Gnurl opens fire again with his wand of Magic Missile at the barghest fighting Geoffrey, from what he hopes is relavive safety.

wand caster level check: 1d20+9 = 15

damage:  5d4+5 = 19

both rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1652149/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2008)

*The Pugilist*

H'Roosh spins on a heel to confront the remaining Barghest.  His fists fly at lightening speed as he takes out his frustrations on the remaining foe.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+12=26
Damage: 2d6+4=13

To  Hit: 1d20+12=27
Damage: 2d6+4=14

To Hit: 1d20+7=23
Damage: 2d6+4=7[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2008)

After a sound pummeling by H'Roosh and a burst of magic missiles by Gnurl, the final Barghest falls. The sound of rushing footsteps can be heard on the stairs outside the room.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp33/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*

Gnurl remains _Invisible_ and _Mage Armored_ at least until we see what is making the noises outside the room.  He's just a wee bit paranoid after those demons appeared in a place that was supposed to be safe!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2008)

Seeing the combat ended, Geoffrey will begin to scan the area for those in need or healing..starting with the most serious.....


OCC:Who wants some helaing ?


----------



## Lou (Jul 7, 2008)

*appearance of new characters*

A soft almost familiar voice is heard, “Mingo. Mingo.”  The sound hurries up the stairs to the room chased by footsteps.  A small bejeweled rapier appears in a small hand followed by red scale-covered bracers on the forearm of its wielder, a slightly _singed_ water Halfling wearing Mithral breastplate just as the party was used to seeing on Mingo and Anson.  He clutches a small darkwood shield in his off-hand, just as Mingo did.  Around his neck is seen an unusual silver holy symbol in an arrangement of seven stars.  

As he steps into the room, he is followed closely by a _similarly singed_ human in light yellow flowing robes with an inscribed strip of cloth around his neck, holding a bejeweled bastard sword with skulls on the guards.  His arms are covered by blue-scaled bracers, and he wears bejeweled Mithral breastplate.  Even at 5’ 9” tall, the dark curly brown haired human towers over the 3’ tall water Halfling.  The small gemstone in the center of his forehead makes the human look strangely menacing.  

Both men glance around the room quickly, noticing the headless body of Anson. The Halfling continues scaning the room and asks, “Where is Mingo Frasse?”

The human steps forward and salutes Gregory, “Lord Vasa, we’ve finally caught up with you.  When Fosco and I realized that we were looking for the same group, we decided to stick together until we found you.  We took care of a large barghest lurking outside.  I see you had more than one to deal with inside.”  He voice trails off as he considers the dead and sheathes his sword.  “Oh, my apologies, I am Zurrik Odeil, most recently Senior Deputy Sheriff on the lands of the Eldritch Lairds in the Western Reach.  Your group made short work of the undead at the Rest.  I was just itching to step in and help, but it didn’t seem all that necessary.  You sailed before I thought to ask to join your mission, so  I had to track you down.  I am on leave and wish to join in your work to dispatch the lich.  This one is Fosco Sandybanks, from the Crosscroft Isles.  He seems to be either family or close friend to one Mingo Frasse, whom he seeks.”  Zurrik’s voice tails off at the end.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp33/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*



J. Alexander said:


> Seeing the combat ended, Geoffrey will begin to scan the area for those in need or healing..starting with the most serious.....
> OCC:Who wants some helaing ?



Gnurl immediately shoots up his hand.  

Then he remembers that he is invisible, so he says, "Me, me, me, me, Geoffrey!"  Gnurl then approaches Geoffrey and touches him on the arm so that Geoffrey knows where to administer his healing touch.  (OOC:  Gnurl is down by 43 hp!)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2008)

*Meetings*

"I regret to inform you that Mistress Ming has fallen into darkness, she was taken just a few minutes before your arrival" Geoffrey says...then smiling at the gnome tugging on his sleeve he reaches down and Gnurl feels the warthm of healing magic flood his body for 33 points of healing. "Please be weclome in our company..your assisance outside was greatly appreciated"


----------



## Lou (Jul 7, 2008)

*Fosco Sandybanks & Zurrik Odeil*

Hearing the news of Mingo's demise, the Halfling falls to his knees and sobs, "Not even a body to return to her family.  I have failed in my mission to protect her."

After a few moments, Fosco stands and moves to Anson's body, I will take Anson's body and effects to his family.  It is the least that I can do under the circumstances.  Then I will deliver the news of Mingo's death to her family in person.

But first, healing the living is more important.  I can assist you in that.  Zurrik?"

Zurrik responds, "Others are surely in more dire need than I am."


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Gnurl feels the warmth of healing magic flood his body for 33 points of healing.



"Oh, thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou, Here Gnurl pauses to inhale deeply,"thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou THANK YOU, Geoffrey!  You're a great friend to have!"

Gnurl is still down 10hp after Geoffrey's spell, so he'll expend one charge from his healing belt which gets him back up 9 more.  He can live with only being down one hp. Healing Belt roll:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1652906/

(OOC:  I forgot Gnurl had that healing belt!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2008)

*H'Roosh (18 of 72 HP)*

H'Roosh keeps himself off to the side, observing the proceedings quietly.  After a moment, he concentrates briefly to increase his body's ability to heal itself.

[sblock=Action]_Wholeness of Body_ heals 14 HP.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2008)

*New Comers*

As he is talking with thenew comers, Geoffrey will walk slowly to the dog and slowly extend his hand...and try to comfort it.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2008)

Lou said:


> Hearing the news of Mingo's demise, the Halfling falls to his knees and sobs, "Not even a body to return to her family.  I have failed in my mission to protect her."
> 
> After a few moments, Fosco stands and moves to Anson's body, I will take Anson's body and effects to his family.  It is the least that I can do under the circumstances.  Then I will deliver the news of Mingo's death to her family in person.
> 
> ...




"You know...I think we may be able to  supply you with at least part of Mingo's body..."  Radoon walks over to the Big 'bag' who ate her, collecting daggers as he goes and begins cutting into the foul creature hoping to retrieve some part of Mingo.

Once done and fully covered in blood, Radoon will look at Geoffrey, "Oh yeah, some of this is mine too and I would love to heal these old achy bones a bit."

Scarily the look in Radoon's face presently is somehow different from what he normally shows.  He seems strangely angry and happy simultaneously.

Radoon is at 30 of 62.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2008)

*New Comers*

At Radoons request, Geoffrey will step toward the old sailor and say a brief prayer and at the end the soft warmth of healing will enimate from Geoffreys hand and transfer itself to the old sailor... 29 points of healing..

For Scotley
[sblock]Geoffrey will have to swtich out a spell for this one[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2008)

*Radoon*



J. Alexander said:


> At Radoons request, Geoffrey will step toward the old sailor and say a brief prayer and at the end the soft warmth of healing will enimate from Geoffreys hand and transfer itself to the old sailor... 29 points of healing..
> 
> For Scotley
> [sblock]Geoffrey will have to swtich out a spell for this one[/sblock]




As Radoon feels the warmth ebb from Geoffrey's hand, Radoon will allow his lips to form a half-crazed smile and unable to control his laughter, "Thank you oh high priest!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis,GtrInvis*

Standing next to Geoffrey, Gnurl whispers to him (taking care that no others can overhear), "What's happened to the Old Salt?  I think someone's been steering him by the wrong star or something.  Have you ever seen him act so strangely before?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

Radoon is surprised to find no trace of Mingo with the beast. Balmal comments, "Her consumption was part of a terrible ritual these foul creatures use to enhance themselves. I suspect it is more of a transformation than mere eating." He looks particularly grave, but the young scribe struggles to his feet looking dazed, but alive.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2008)

*H'Roosh (HP: 18/72)*

"Though it shames me to ask, I fear I'll not survive another such encounter without healing aid.  Those foul creatures almost did for me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

Responding to Hroosh request, Geoffrey will walk over and again summon his healing magic....."Yes you are correct, it is best to be prepared, our foes have shown that they have many suprises is store for us" As the helaing takes effect, H'roosh is healed 26 points.

For Scotley
[sblock]burned another spell slot[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis*

Gnurl slowly and carefully searches the bodies of the Fell Creatures, hoping to find some token to offset the disruption and terror that they caused.  He looks for any indication as to what brought them here, as well as any identifying marks, and, of course, any valuables.

Gnurl also now dismisses his _Greater Invisibility_ spell.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> For Scotley
> [sblock]burned another spell slot[/sblock]




[sblock=Geoffrey]So this would be a good time to throw some more enemies at you huh?  [/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 9, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Clasping his arm across the large sword wound ripped in his belly, Finn leans heavily on his rapier as he totters to a still intact chair.  "Some assistance might be required over here, " he wheezily croaks.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=Geoffrey]So this would be a good time to throw some more enemies at you huh?  [/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]PUHH - LEEEEEZ, no more enemies/critters!!  We've about reached the point in this campaign where it takes us a week to recover from a single encounter! [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

*Fosco Sandybanks*

Hearing the plea for healing, Fosco moves to Finn's side and prays for healing for Finn. Seeing that more healing is necessary, Fosco will pray a second time over Finn.

[sblock=OOC]
Fosco casts Cure Serious Wounds curing 18
CSW on Finn (3d8+6=18)
Fosco casts Cure Serious Wounds curing 20
CSW on Finn (3d8+6=20) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis*

"We are certainly grateful for your ministrations and your assistance," Gnurl says, 'towering' over the halfling* by perhaps a scant 2 or 3 inches (OOC:  not sure since Lou doesn't have a height listed yet!), "but don't you think that some more detailed introductions are in order?  I am Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small, and I was adventuring companion and friend to your late sister Mingo."

*for "towering" - untrained intimidate check = 1d20+2(cha)= 17  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657805/


----------



## Lou (Jul 11, 2008)

*Fosco Sandybanks*

At the mention of Mingo's name, Fosco starts crying again.  He quickly closes his eyes and holds then shut until the tears stop.  Blinking several times, Fosco finally says, "I apologize.  Coming up on you like that, detailed introductions are certainly in order.  My name is Fosco Sandybanks.  Mingo and I were friends growing up.  Our families are friends.  While she became a Wayward Warden, I followed Mystra and studied with humans.  I was summoned by my superiors at the request of the Wayward Wardens to find and protect Mingo and see that the curse was lifted.  While the request was unusual, our study of magic made the new lich a topic of interest.  As I worked to track down Mingo, I came across Zurrik at the port.  He and I kept running into each other, so we finally discussed our situations.  We decided to track the party down together.  As we approach the tower, we noticed a large Barghest waiting for something.  We attacked quickly, fearing the worst.  Between my spell and Zurrik's eldritch fire, the fight was over shortly despite the Bargest calling down a flame strike on us."  Fosco shivers at the thought.

"With Mingo gone....  I will have to return in disgrace for being too late.  If I can assist you in any way before I leave, you have but to ask."

OOC:  The details of my new character are not yet up because, well, I keep changing my mind about which to play, Fosco or Zurrik.  One is staying to kill the lich, while the other is leaving with the dead.  Fosco is sort of a buffed-melee version of Mingo.  Zurrik is a rogue (with fighter feats instead of sneak attack)/warlock--more firepower but fewer HP.  Originally, Fosco was to be the replacement, but then as he got fleshed out, the idea for Zurrik appeared and I began to move that direction.  Unless someone has an objection, I'll play Zurrik with Fosco as a reserve character in case of more bad luck.

Scotley--Do you want me to post them both?


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis*

"There, there, Fosco, I'm sure that everything will work out for you in time."  Gnurl pats the poor widdle halfling on the shoulder, and steps back, letting his shoulders slump a little so that he doesn't "tower" so much.

Gnurl thinks, _"Golly gee, I must have really terrified the poor little guy!  Guess I'm just not cut out to be a bruiser!_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: Lou, I have tentative copies of both. Just post the one you plan to go forward with.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2008)

*characters*



Lou said:


> At the mention of Mingo's name, Fosco starts crying again.  He quickly closes his eyes and holds then shut until the tears stop.  Blinking several times, Fosco finally says, "I apologize.  Coming up on you like that, detailed introductions are certainly in order.  My name is Fosco Sandybanks.  Mingo and I were friends growing up.  Our families are friends.  While she became a Wayward Warden, I followed Mystra and studied with humans.  I was summoned by my superiors at the request of the Wayward Wardens to find and protect Mingo and see that the curse was lifted.  While the request was unusual, our study of magic made the new lich a topic of interest.  As I worked to track down Mingo, I came across Zurrik at the port.  He and I kept running into each other, so we finally discussed our situations.  We decided to track the party down together.  As we approach the tower, we noticed a large Barghest waiting for something.  We attacked quickly, fearing the worst.  Between my spell and Zurrik's eldritch fire, the fight was over shortly despite the Bargest calling down a flame strike on us."  Fosco shivers at the thought.
> 
> "With Mingo gone....  I will have to return in disgrace for being too late.  If I can assist you in any way before I leave, you have but to ask."
> 
> ...




Hey Louis,

OCC - I'll miss Mingo and would love to see Fosco with the party, but am happy with either character.

IC - Searching aimsly through the carnage, Radoon mumbles,  "I don't understand where Mingo is... there is no way this thing could have digested her already."  He finally sits down in the middle of the blood and body parts and places his face in his bloodied hands.  

Barely audible as he is speaking into his hands, the party can hear bits and pieces of Radoon's break, 

"This is not how things were supposed to unfold... 

I am so tired of all this death, maybe I should have just stayed in port with M...  

Am I really too old to handle all this death?...

Get a grip on yourself...No wonder you were never promoted to captain!!!"


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil - Warlock / Rogue (FF) AC 25 HP 66*

Zurrik looks at his singed outfit and sighes.  "_I'm a law-and-order man, not a counselor._"  Zurrik thinks to himself.  "_Hopefully someone here will help Fosco get a hold of himself._" Looking around the room, Zurrik spots Balmal and walks over to introduce himself.

"Sir, you must be Lord Balmal.  It is an honor to meet you.  I am Zurrik Odeil, Senior Deputy Sheriff on the lands of the Eldritch Lairds in the Western Reach.  The Bhargest outside was no doubt laying in wait for anyone who fled the keep.  We should check on your household to see that all are well.  Please let me accompany you."


OOC:  Zurrik has been posted to the Rogues Gallery.  BTW, having a Chaotic Good outlook on life, Zurrik is a law-and-order man only when done his way.  Like most law enforcement officers, Zurrik thinks the "laws" only apply to everyone else.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, my last post seems to have vanished.

Balmal introduces himself to Zurrik and thanks him for his timely arrival. 

Meanwhile servants and staff begin to peek into the room and seeing the mess start to enter and begin to tidy up, though clearly unsure what to do. A plump older woman comes over to Radoon. "Sir, please let me help you get cleaned up. Your covered in blood. Come on now thats a good fellow." If he rises she leads him to a basin and washes his hands and face in a very motherly fashion.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2008)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Sorry, my last post seems to have vanished.
> 
> Balmal introduces himself to Zurrik and thanks him for his timely arrival.
> 
> Meanwhile servants and staff begin to peek into the room and seeing the mess start to enter and begin to tidy up, though clearly unsure what to do. A plump older woman comes over to Radoon. "Sir, please let me help you get cleaned up. Your covered in blood. Come on now thats a good fellow." If he rises she leads him to a basin and washes his hands and face in a very motherly fashion.




Radoon will follow the portly woman and get cleaned up.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis*



Lou said:


> Zurrik looks at his singed outfit and sighes.  "_I'm a law-and-order man, not a counselor._"  Zurrik thinks to himself.  "_Hopefully someone here will help Fosco get a hold of himself._" Looking around the room, Zurrik spots Balmal and walks over to introduce himself.
> 
> OOC:  Zurrik has been posted to the Rogues Gallery.  BTW, having a Chaotic Good outlook on life, Zurrik is a law-and-order man only when done his way.  Like most law enforcement officers, Zurrik thinks the "laws" only apply to everyone else.



OOC:  Gnurl, sadly, has already done all that he is able to do as regards helping Fosco to "get a grip."  And Gnurl also hopes that Zurrik will not be trying to actively enforce his ideas of "law" upon the party!  Potential friction here?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Balmal*

"I do not wish to seem cold, and would normally offer you hospitality after such a tragedy, but I suspect that the curse led these foul creatures here. I would ask that you leave my home by sunset. I will render what aid I can until then, but I do not wish to place my household and my family in any more danger. I will be happy to respond to any further queries you might have by mail." He finds a bottle and pours all who are interested some cheap brandy. He takes a moment to compose his thoughts and calls for a few books. With the aid of the scribe he makes two pages of notes about Liches. 

OOC: Consider yourselves to have the benefit of an Archivist's Dark knowledge when next you face a Lich. You will can +1 to hit, +1 on saves and +1d6 damage on attacks vs. the next Lich you fight--for one encounter. So if you don't manage to destroy it, the next time you fight it will have countered your knowledge. He also suggests that Radoon stock up on vials of holy water. He should be able to throw them much like his usual daggers, but to greater effect against the Lich.

OOC: 2200 exp. for the Barghest encounter.


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil - Warlock / Rogue (FF) AC 25 HP 49/66*



Leif said:


> OOC:  Gnurl, sadly, has already done all that he is able to do as regards helping Fosco to "get a grip."  And Gnurl also hopes that Zurrik will not be trying to actively enforce his ideas of "law" upon the party!  Potential friction here?




OOC: Shouldn't be much friction, unless Gnurl takes Zurrik's silence as something sinister.  Zurrik is primarily used to dealing with humans, as the Western Reach island chain is almost 4/5 inhabited by humans, with the most common non-human being dwarves.  

[sblock=Zurrik Daily Limits]
DR 1/- 1/10
+3 HP 1/10
Empower EB 0/3
[/sblock]

Zurrik will accept a glass of cheap brandy from Balmal.  After listening to Balmal's words, and any replies from the group, he will say, "I will stand guard outside the keep until the party is ready to leave."

Turning to Fosco, Zurrik says, "Let me help you load Anson's body and things on your horse.  I am used to dealing with such things.  If the lady will provide a couple of sheets, we can wrap things for travel."  If the lady will provide a couple of fine sheets, Zurrik will attempt to pay a GP for them.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

"I'll have my man bring up a suitable box for the remains," announces Balmal. With considerable dignity his servants bring up wooden box just big enough to hold the remains and goods of Anson and place him inside.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis*



Scotley said:


> "I do not wish to seem cold, and would normally offer you hospitality after such a tragedy, but I suspect that the curse led these foul creatures here. I would ask that you leave my home by sunset. I will render what aid I can until then, but I do not wish to place my household and my family in any more danger. I will be happy to respond to any further queries you might have by mail."



"That is perfectly understandable!  I apologize to you, Balmal, and I'm sure my companions second the apology, that we have involved you so deeply in this sordid business.  We need to be going anyway.  And we thank you again, Kind Sir, for all your invaluable assistance!"

And to the rest of the group, Gnurl says, "Okay then, everybody ready?  Now what?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2008)

*Fosco Sandybanks*

With the body and effects of Anson carefully placed, Fosco is ready to leave.  "I don't suppose I could ask you to take this back to the city on the Carriage?" Fosco asks the group.  He is a bit skeptical that he can carry it on the horse.  "And does anyone else need healing?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2008)

*H'Roosh (44/72 HP)*

"If you fore see no trouble on your trip and can spare the power to heal, I still do not feel at my best.  I would appreciate any assistance you can give."


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm,SeeInvis*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "And does anyone else need healing?"





"I just have this scuffed knee remaining.  If you could spare a quick orison to take care of it, I would be much appriciative!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2008)

Balmal and the scribe move to offer additional healing support as needed such that every should leave here at full health--physical if not mental. 

In death the Barghests seem smaller, even their armor and weapons are closer to normal size...


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

"Thank you, Kind Sir!"

(Gnurl's _See Invisbility_ lapsed a while back, I would imagine.)


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 14, 2008)

*Radoon*



Lou said:


> With the body and effects of Anson carefully placed, Fosco is ready to leave.  "I don't suppose I could ask you to take this back to the city on the Carriage?" Fosco asks the group.  He is a bit skeptical that he can carry it on the horse.  "And does anyone else need healing?"




Radoon steps back into the room cleaned up but still visibly damaged (down 3HP)  

If Radoon over heard Balmal suggest the holy water he will inquire if the man knows where he might acquire some.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2008)

Balmal nods to Gnurl accepting his thanks. 

To Radoon Balmal says, "I don't have enough here to do you much good. I would suggest a large temple such as the religious complex you visited earlier today. Perhaps they'll even give you a discount under the circumstance of your need."


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

"Excellent!  A new goal to accomplish!  Let us immediately frolic our way back to the temple!  The group is, perhaps, pleased to see that their recent dangerous undertaking has not dampened Gnurl's spirits or humor in the slightest.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2008)

*Off to Consult*

Smiling as if only to himself Geoffrey will comment "Should you need holy water then you will find it in abundance on "The Radiant Sun" then turning to the archivist he says "I am most sorry that our visit has brought death and evil to your doorstep....we will leave as soon as possible"


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 15, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn gasps at the energy released in the healing efforts of Fossco.  "Many thanks, for your god's assistance, good halfling.  Is there anything I can do to assist you in this time of loss?  My skills are limited, what I can, I will do."

OOC:The following comments will be made when seeming appropriate during the conversation.  (I hate being tardy to the overall flow, but I have been a bit busy the last few weeks.) /OOC

To Balmal - "Holy water, eh?  Would blessed weapons help as well, Lord Balmal?  I foresee some special bullets being cast if this is so.  We already owe this lich much for our problems, but he has added to his bill with the events of this day."

To Gnurl - "Before going back to the temple, I think I need to see a tailor and a bath.  It would be unseemly to go to a place of worship in tattered clothing and covered in blood as we are."


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

"Fear not, Noble Finn!  Leave that to me!  There is no sense in putting off healing while you scrub behind your ears.  There will be plenty of time for that later.  Just trust me, stay near to me, and I guarantee that we will appear IMMACULATE!"

OOC:  Gnurl plans to use his _Major Image_ spell to make the entire party look neat, clean, pressed, trimmed, and starched.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2008)

SirCaith said:


> OOC:The following comments will be made when seeming appropriate during the conversation.  (I hate being tardy to the overall flow, but I have been a bit busy the last few weeks.) /OOC
> 
> To Balmal - "Holy water, eh?  Would blessed weapons help as well, Lord Balmal?  I foresee some special bullets being cast if this is so.  We already owe this lich much for our problems, but he has added to his bill with the events of this day."




Balmal responds to comment on blessed weapons, "An excellent idea for fighting Liches and many other similar foes. You'll need a paladin standing by to cast it, or perhaps you could acquire such a charm in potion form?" 

OOC: Welcome back, I hope to see Lucien back in the Tomb of Horrors as well...


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

Gnurl says, "Can't our own priests do an adequate job of blessing weapons?  We have at least one, even in Mingo's absence, don't we?"  Gnurl regrets re-opening the still-fresh wounds caused by the loss of our Dear Halfling.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Fear not, Noble Finn!  Leave that to me!  There is no sense in putting off healing while you scrub behind your ears.  There will be plenty of time for that later.  Just trust me, stay near to me, and I guarantee that we will appear IMMACULATE!"
> 
> OOC:  Gnurl plans to use his _Major Image_ spell to make the entire party look neat, clean, pressed, trimmed, and starched.




Can you hide the sores and stench of death we carry around as well?

So I guess it's back to the temple.  I hadn't planned on it but I could really use some holy water.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

"Good Radoon, my images come complete with attributes to fool the eyes, ears, and nose.  They can even have whatever degree of warmth is desired.  I don't recommend letting the priests taste you, however."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2008)

Soon everyone is loaded back in the coach and ready for the return trip to the temple.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2008)

OOC: Okay gang, how do we proceed? We can play out the return to the temple or you can just make your purchase and go back to the city. Any other preparations you want to make before setting off to the Lich's tower in the Border Isles?


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2008)

OOC:  No need to play it out on my account.  I'm all set to proceed to the Lich's tower.  (Well, not really DYING to go see the lich again, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## Lou (Jul 16, 2008)

*Fosco Sandybanks*

Upon the arrival back at the port, Fosco addresses the group:

Thank you for your kindness and acceptance of my friend Mingo Frasse and her companion Anson.  I hope to meet you again some day under more joyful circumstances.

With that, Fosco sees to the loading of the box on a ship bound towards the Shield Arm.


----------



## Lou (Jul 16, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik rides his rented horse back alongside the carriage.  His light yellow outfit seems slightly strange atop the chestnut mare, especially when his blue dragonhide bracers are seen.

As Fosco leaves the group, Zurrik tells him, "Take care. We never know when our paths may cross again."

OOC:  Zurrik is ready to go, just lead the way.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

"Farewell, Fosco!  May the sun always shine upon you!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 17, 2008)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Okay gang, how do we proceed? We can play out the return to the temple or you can just make your purchase and go back to the city. Any other preparations you want to make before setting off to the Lich's tower in the Border Isles?




No reason to role play for me - but Radoon would like to purchase a TON of holy water in disposable, aerodynamic,+100 to hit vials!!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2008)

Geoffrey is content to set sail against the Lich...


For Scotley
[sblock]any news from the church on his request for a squad of paladins .........does the halfling dog go with him.....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> No reason to role play for me - but Radoon would like to purchase a TON of holy water in disposable, aerodynamic,+100 to hit vials!!




OOC: Radoon is able to buy all the holy water he wants at half price from the temple. A little experimentation reveals that the standard vials don't make very good missiles. Perhaps Radoon could visit a glassblower and have some more effective projectiles made? Something that could count as masterwork quality giving a +1 to hit and an extra 5' of range?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> Geoffrey is content to set sail against the Lich...
> 
> 
> For Scotley
> [sblock]any news from the church on his request for a squad of paladins .........does the halfling dog go with him.....[/sblock]




[sblock=Geoffrey]The dog is near inconsolable, but with some effort Geoffrey can lure it into the coach since its master's body is going. The paladins have been approved. 6 1st, a 3rd level sargent named Ames from the Shield Arm and one 5th level commander named Bellvoir de Clunny from the Wheelands in charge. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2008)

For Scotley
[sblock]Geoffrey will welcome the aboard quitely and instruct the crew to remain silent about their presence etc..for the moment.....they will be the ace in the hold when dealing with the lich...and hopefully over time ...Geoffrey can add them to his crew on a permeante basis ......

In regards to the dog....Geoffrey will coax it back to the ship and give in a nice room and some quite time...he will also introdcue it to the boys and see the reaction [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

Gnurl, assumes that he Acting Admiral of the _CrestDancer_, and behaves accordingly.  As such, he will instruct the Construct Crew to make all preparations for a lengthy voyage, and ask for their advice regarding provisioning for the trip, and anything else that is needs to be done (maintenance, repairs, sail-washing, feed the barnacles, etc.) before we're ready to leave.  [Oh, and Gnurl wants to get an Admiral's Uniform while we're still in port, too!    You know,  lots and lots of squiggly gold braid on the cuffs of the sleeves and a cap with about a ton of "scrambled eggs" on the bill.  A winter and a summer uniform, also.  I've deducted 25 gp for this.  Will that be sufficient? ]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

[sblock=Geoffrey]The paladins settle in and are soon a part of the crew sharing much in common with those aboard. That doesn't mean you'll be able to add them permanently...

The dog is very sad and draws the pity of kids, spouse and crew, which seems to help somewhat.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

Gnurl has also added another name to his list of appelations:  Admiral of the Low Seas!  (Yet another attempt at humor based on his size.)

Please see post 582 for Gnurl's other actions.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gnurl, assumes for the moment that he is still Acting Captain of the _CrestDancer_.  As such, he will instruct the Construct Crew to make all preparations for a lengthy voyage, and ask for their advice regarding provisioning for the trip, and anything else that is needs to be done (maintenance, repairs, sail-washing, feed the barnacles, etc.) before we're ready to leave.  [Oh, and Gnurl wants to get an Admiral's Uniform while we're still in port, too!    You know,  lots and lots of squiggly gold braid on the cuffs of the sleeves and a cap with about a ton of "scrambled eggs" on the bill.  A winter and a summer uniform, also.  I've deducted 25 gp for this.  Will that be sufficient? ]




Admiral's clothes are likely comperable to noble's outfits and should be a little more for two, but since they saved a lot on fabric at Gnome size, we'll say 25 gp is enough. 

The constructs suggest dried and smoked meat and fish, pickled vegetables, ships biscuits and plenty of fresh water as the minimum requirements for provisions. Captain Swabby and company have done an excellent job maintaining the ship and it is ready to sail once provisioning is done.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

Leif said:


> Please see post 582 for Gnurl's other actions.




OOC: Thanks for the heads up. I missed this one as I posted about the same time.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Admiral's clothes are likely comperable to noble's outfits and should be a little more for two, but since they saved a lot on fabric at Gnome size, we'll say 25 gp is enough.



I went ahead and deducted another 25 gp for it (50gp total), so does that make the uniform pretty impressive?  LIke maybe with some small pearls sewn into the gold braiding here and there?



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The constructs suggest dried and smoked meat and fish, pickled vegetables, ships biscuits and plenty of fresh water as the minimum requirements for provisions. Captain Swabby and company have done an excellent job maintaining the ship and it is ready to sail once provisioning is done.



Excellent!  Please give me a price for this stuff, plus 15 kegs of small beer, and 3 kegs of good, dark ale, that we'll save for special occasions.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks for the heads up. I missed this one as I posted about the same time.



Yeah, I noticed that our posts went up about the same time, so I was afraid you might have missed mine!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2008)

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 21, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Radoon is able to buy all the holy water he wants at half price from the temple. A little experimentation reveals that the standard vials don't make very good missiles. Perhaps Radoon could visit a glassblower and have some more effective projectiles made? Something that could count as masterwork quality giving a +1 to hit and an extra 5' of range?




Upon this suggestion Radoon will ask the rest, "Is this something we have time for, I kinda had a feeling we were anxious to get goin'?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

Gnurl says, "For you....for Our Dear, Blade-Flinging, OLD Radoon, we will MAKE time!"


----------



## Lou (Jul 21, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*



mleibrock said:


> Upon this suggestion Radoon will ask the rest, "Is this something we have time for, I kinda had a feeling we were anxious to get goin'?"




Zurrik comments, "I will provide security for the group while arrangements for special items are made.

Lord Vasa, I request permission to deadhead on board the Radiant Sun.  I can stand watch as payment during the journey. "


OOC: Zurrik only needs 2 hours of sleep a night and no food or water,  strange thing that ring of sustenance.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 21, 2008)

In that case, Radoon would like to go visit the local glass blower and discuss what he needs.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

"Are we fully stocked with potions and other healing sources?  I would hate to be caught short out in the wilds and wish that we had done a more thorough job of provisioning!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 21, 2008)

*Radoon*

"Good point my small friend, I do seem to have a habit of nearly dying too often."

Radoon inquires about healing potions before he leaves


----------



## Lou (Jul 21, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik is also interested in healing potions.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2008)

OOC: You may purchase reasonable quantities of cure spell potions, scrolls and wands at book price.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

Gotta ask this:  Can Gnurl find a wand of _Cure Moderate_ that is usable by a wizard (storing bardic magic, presumably) that he can use without resorting to a Use Magic Device check?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

"You are welcome aboard the Radiant Sun as a guest..Master Zurrick and there will be no need for you to stand watch unless you so wish"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will speak with H'Roosh and Gnurl when he gets a chance,

"I do not expect to adventure much longer once this curse is lifted and I have no need for The Crestdancer, I would prefer to be "bought out" of my share."

He will also approach Geoffry,  "I'd like to ride aboard the Radiant Sun as well if you have room to spare."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2008)

*H'Roosh*



mleibrock said:


> Radoon will speak with H'Roosh and Gnurl when he gets a chance, "I do not expect to adventure much longer once this curse is lifted and I have no need for The Crestdancer, I would prefer to be "bought out" of my share."




"I am sorry to hear you say that, Radoon.  You have proven to be a valiant companion.  Still, I understand the desire to settle.  And your experience will make you a valuable resource for young sailors preparing for a career on the high seas."

[sblock=Scotley]Does H'Roosh's history as a pirate give him any indication of the worth of the CrestDancer?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]Hold on there, Ke-Mo-Sabe!!  Before you go forking over money to Radoon and setting a dangerous precedent, we need to talk[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

*Getting Ready to Sail*

"Why of course Master Radoon, you are more than welcome aboard as is anyone else who wishes...I will have quarters set aside for you and anyone else once we arrive back at the ships"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2008)

[sblock=Gnurl]What made you think I was forking over money?  Not that I'm not thinking of it, but there was nothing in my post to indicate such.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]Ok, good.  I was just making sure.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

Gnurl doesn't want there to be any strife in the party.  Therefore, he surrenders his position as Captain of the Crest Dancer to H'Roosh, clears out all of his belongings from the ship, and looks for a more permanent billet on this island.

"Sayonara, Suckers!  You jerks deserve each other!" 

[sblock=Scotley]Sorry, Scotty, it couldn't be helped.  If you'll have me, I'll be more than happy to play in your next campaign.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"A shame we couldn't come to an understanding . . . if you should change your mind perhaps something could be worked out."

He turns to those of the party remaining.

"I have some ideas about uses for the CrestDancer, and directions for our company to take in the future.  I would say that such things should wait for the conclusion of our business with the Lich, but perhaps we could start laying the groundwork now.  We'll certainly have some time as we travel to discuss it, and some time now as we provision and make ready to set sail.

My proposal is this.  The CrestDancer seems ideally suited for use as a fast courier, a transport for VIPs, or a specialty cargo trader.  Possibly a combination of the three.  We'll need a home port.  Radoon is poised to settle down, I think, and this is an ideal location (if we can find property here) given the proximity to Marin and Sons - folks we know are friendly to us.  What if we enter into a formal partnership?  Though he has his own resources and may determine that previous commitments create a conflict of interest, Geoffrey was a part of our party when we took the CrestDancer and in fairness is entitled to a share.  And though Finn declined initially, I'd renew the offer of part ownership for him as well.  Though he's voluntarily surrendered his claim, I also think it would set an honorable tone for our company to offer to pay Gnurl his share of the value of the 'Dancer as soon as we have the capitol to do so, and we should eventually see if Mingo and Anson had family that need monetary help as well.

Radoon will be situated to act as our contract broker and to take care of matters regarding our base of operations.  Any expenses for ship, base of operations, etc. would be paid first from monies generated by operations, of course.  I'd recommend we take salaries and put the rest of our profits into an account for emergencies, at least until we get a comfortable sum put away.  My thoughts are actually running to some sort of arrangement wherein we buy a small island and establish a town there as a base, and provide for retirement to that base for anyone with enough time in service to us who wishes to continue in a less active role.

But again, all of this is for the future . . . we've a lich to send to Hell first."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 25, 2008)

*Radoon*

OCC - What the "H" is going on?  Can someone please explain to me why Leif is upset?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2008)

*Ready to Sail*

Taken somewhat aback by Gnurl's comments and speech Geoffrey will only say "It has been a pleasure Master Gnurl may the wind always be at your back and the Light show you a true course"

When H'roosh continues his speech Geoffrey will listen intently and the say "Please do not take this wrong Master H'Roosh but I am indifferent to this matter..please do what you think is best and I will voice support for the decision....but you may well be onto something..there is always a need for fast ships that can respond to crises and opportunites...."


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23,ActvSpells:GtrMagArm*

Gnurl halts mid-stride in his way off the ship, drops his suitcases where he stands, and says, "Wait a minute!  Hold everything.  H'Roosh, I think I'd like to take you up on your offer of working something out.  Forgive me, Gentlemen, I think that I must have been suffering from an ague or some sort of brain tumor for the past few days.  In answer to Radoon's question, even I'm not quite sure what the "h" is going on here, but, apparently, whatever it was, I started it.  I hope that you can all find it in your hearts to forgive my indiscretion and welcome me back into the bosom of your friendship."

OOC:  Just a little free drama to keep everybody on the edges of their seats.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gnurl halts mid-stride in his way off the ship, drops his suitcases where he stands, and says, "Wait a minute!  Hold everything.  H'Roosh, I think I'd like to take you up on your offer of working something out.  Forgive me, Gentlemen, I think that I must have been suffering from an ague or some sort of brain tumor for the past few days.  In answer to Radoon's question, even I'm not quite sure what the "h" is going on here, but, apparently, whatever it was, I started it.  I hope that you can all find it in your hearts to forgive my indiscretion and welcome me back into the bosom of your friendship."
> 
> OOC:  Just a little free drama to keep everybody on the edges of their seats.




"No worries, my friend, I was very confused as to why you wanted to leave us, your friends - at least I count you among mine, but am very pleased you have decided to stay.  I also like H'Roosh's idea.  I would love to be able to take care of the business side of things, this would allow me to plant my feet firmly in one sopt, make a life with M. and still have ties with you all and the sea.  Seems like a win/wind situation for me."

"On another note, I do not seem to have the funds to purchase any healing potions, would anyone be able to loan me 600 GP for 2 potions?"

OCC - I do not seem to have taken good care of keeping up with Radoon's money and really do not how much I have after the new toys.  Would anyone be ble to loan me some Gold.  I am good for repayment with interest.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2008)

With a puzzled expression Geoffrey comments "Why the need to go to the temple to buy potions.....there are plenty aboard the "Sun" as one of our primary missions is as a hospital ship for disaster relife..you are more than welcome to as many potions as you would like from our stores..."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

OOC: Sorry guys, I've been busy and when I do find time to get online, EN World doesn't want to play nice. I tried for nearly an hour last night to post. 

Any further preparations you'd like to make before setting off to the Boarder Isles to confront the Lich and his massive army of evil creatures? If so just put them in an sblock as I'd like to get things moving again while I can get online.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

*The Morning Tide*

The Construct crew scurries about the decks of the Crest Dancer making ready to set sail on the morning tide. The Radiant Sun also makes ready to sail. Marianna comes aboard and gives Radoon a hug. "Good luck my friends. I wish I were going with you, but Captain Marin and his son need me here. He wishes you great success." She brings out a packet. "I baked some cookies for you." She clearly finds it hard to leave, but the time comes and with a final kiss for Radoon she jumps back to the docks and helps you cast off. She waits on the dock until you sail out of the harbor and can no longer see her. The port is bustling with activity and many ships are coming and going, but Captain Swabby and his mates are up to the task and guide the ship smartly among the traffic. The Radiant Sun is more challenging to handle, but then with her size and reputation all but the biggest slowest vessels give way before her. The day is clear and a good wind is blowing, but the clouds to the south look ominous. Checking the Druids' almanac you see that no foul weather is planned for the next couple of days. 

The first day passes uneventfully, though the clouds continue to swell as the day wears on. 

OOC: Spot checks for those taking a watch during the night. Geoffrey Roll 3 d20s for the Radiant Sun please.


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl will take a holiday from watching, if that's ok, to get lots of good sleep for spell power.


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik turns in early and then watches the rest of the night.  The watch finds Zurrik a friendly if somewhat eccentric companion.  He seems to randomly draw his sword as he stares into the night.  After a bit, he shethes the sword and moves down the rail.

OOC: Spot Check 19, using detect magic

[sblock=roll and comment]
spot chk (1d20+2=19) 
Zurrik draws Warlock's Edge at any sign of unusual activity to gain the initiative bonus if need.  This leads to his bizarre behavior witnessed by the watch.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

My first double post....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh takes his turn on the watch the first evening, his keen eyes augmented by his intimate knowledge of the sea as he looks for trouble.

[sblock=Spot Check/Missing Post]Spot Check (1d20+12=27)

ENWorld seems to have misplaced the post in which H'Roosh diplomatically welcomed Gnurl back into the party while asking him very nicely not to do it again (as it shakes H'Roosh's confidence in the nature of their partnership) - I wrote it, and posted it, right after Gnurl's turnabout but it ain't there now![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2008)

*Radoon*



J. Alexander said:


> With a puzzled expression Geoffrey comments "Why the need to go to the temple to buy potions.....there are plenty aboard the "Sun" as one of our primary missions is as a hospital ship for disaster relife..you are more than welcome to as many potions as you would like from our stores..."




"That is most kind of you!"  Since Radoon is sailing with Geoffrey, he will saunter with him sometime during the day and pick up 3 cure moderate potions.

"I will happily make a donation to the church when I come into some more funds.  On another note, I am curious, when you said to H'Roosh you had no opinion in reference to our ventures with The Crestdancer, does that mean you are not interested in your share of the ship or it's profits either?  I am only asking as I do not want there to be any more confusion in the future."

As the ships prepare to leave Radoon will help Geoffrey or more appropriately, his crew, where he can but he is obviously trying to perform work that will not take him out of the vicinity of M.  He holds her tight when she hugs him and whispers, "I'll see you soon and send word if I can" 


OOC - Scott, can we assume Radoon was able to visit a glassblower and have 20 vials made?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2008)

*Radoon*



Lou said:


> Zurrik turns in early and then watches the rest of the night.  The watch finds Zurrik a friendly if somewhat eccentric companion.  He seems to randomly draw his sword as he stares into the night.  After a bit, he shethes the sword and moves down the rail.
> 
> OOC: Spot Check 19, using detect magic
> 
> ...




Radoon would like to spend some time on watch with Zurrik to get to know him better.  We are both on Geoffrey's ship correct?

spot check (1d20 5=13)


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Spot Check/Missing Post]Spot Check (1d20+12=27)ENWorld seems to have misplaced the post in which H'Roosh diplomatically welcomed Gnurl back into the party while asking him very nicely not to do it again (as it shakes H'Roosh's confidence in the nature of their partnership)[/sblock]



Gnurl looks very abashed, blushes deeply, and says, "Yes, you are absolutely right!  Curse these fits of insanity!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

*Sailing*

1d20;1d20;1d20 → [11] = (11) 
1d20;1d20;1d20 → [20] = (20) 
1d20;1d20;1d20 → [6] = (6) 

Those sailing on Board the "Radiant Sun" are escourted by a young midshipment to their berth. Opening the door they find themselfy in a L shaped suite. The front room is 15 x15 with door to the left entering into a 10x10 sleeping room. There is a basic set of furniture consisitng of a bed, wardrobe and two night stands....and in the main room...a couch, writing table, and table with 4 chairs. The rooms are just located underneath the sternquarterdecks in what is obivious officer country.

In response to Radoon's offer Geoffrey will comment "If you wish to make a contribution at some time then of course you are more than welcome but according to our charter we render aid when it is requested or needed"

OCC:No Geoffrey meant that he will abide by the decison reached as to how the Crestdance is to be used...he is not surrendring his share per say he just is not willing or inclined to argue etc over the issue....it is not that he is disinterested in the issue just that he does not have a dog in the fight so to speak so he is willing to let the others come up with an equitable solution...(Hope that made sense in a non pompous way)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> OCC:No Geoffrey meant that he will abide by the decison reached as to how the Crestdance is to be used...he is not surrendring his share per say he just is not willing or inclined to argue etc over the issue....it is not that he is disinterested in the issue just that he does not have a dog in the fight so to speak so he is willing to let the others come up with an equitable solution...(Hope that made sense in a non pompous way)




[sblock=OOC]A silent partner?  That would make sense, given the nature of Geoffrey's other duties.  Gnurl, Radoon, and H'Roosh have no other allegiances (sp?) whereas Geoffrey may have potential conflict if he's part of the decision making.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

OOC:  There's really no need for a great deal of human involvement with the _CrestDancer_, because she has a pretty efficient "cruise control" that takes care of everything.  Naturally, she'll need to re-supplied periodically, maybe some occasional repairs, but that's about it.  There may also be other abilities to _CrestDancer_ that Gnurl has not discovered yet.  In fact, I'd be very surprised if their weren't.  There were lots of supplies on board for scribing scrolls, too, so those will also need to be replenished.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

*Crestdancer*

Leave it to Mowgli .........yes indeed a silent partner would be a more or less accurate descrpiton of Geoffrey's preference...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Scott, can we assume Radoon was able to visit a glassblower and have 20 vials made?




Most definitely, and we can further assume they are filled with holy water and ready for action.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]As you stare into the night, you catch a hint of something within the cloud line. The moon is three quarters full and you can see pretty well by the light of moon and stars. As this sight registers it becomes obvious to you that the cloud bank is unnatural and concealing some sort of pursuit. Before you can call out a warning though, a strange sensation comes over you. Will save and initiative please.[/sblock]

[sblock=Geoffrey]The leader of the squad of Paladins, Bellvoir, comes to see you late in the evening. "Captain, I am terribly sorry to disturb your rest, but some of my men claim to sense an evil presence of considerable strength nearby."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gotta ask this:  Can Gnurl find a wand of _Cure Moderate_ that is usable by a wizard (storing bardic magic, presumably) that he can use without resorting to a Use Magic Device check?




OOC: Sorry, but my understanding is that the spell must be on the Wizard's list to make the wand usable by Gnurl. While there might be arcane versions of Cure spells on the Bard's list that does not make it available to wizard's or sorcerers. You'll have to stick with Use Magic Device.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Scotley]Does H'Roosh's history as a pirate give him any indication of the worth of the CrestDancer?[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]Accurately pricing such a unique vessel is difficult, but to someone able to use the wizard friendly accessories, a value of 100,000 gp is not unreasonable.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl rolls over on his back in his bed.  "Skkkkkknnnnnggg, gkggk,gkgkgk."  Then he rolls over and tucks his gnomish schnoz into his pillow. "akkkgggg, skkkkg."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2008)

*H'Roosh*



Scotley said:


> [sblock=H'Roosh]As you stare into the night, you catch a hint of something within the cloud line. The moon is three quarters full and you can see pretty well by the light of moon and stars. As this sight registers it becomes obvious to you that the cloud bank is unnatural and concealing some sort of pursuit. Before you can call out a warning though, a strange sensation comes over you. Will save and initiative please.[/sblock]




[sblock=Requested Rolls]Once again, Invisible Castle has blessed me with worse than average rolls:

Will Save: 1d20+12=19
Initiative: 1d20+4=5 

If the Will Save is vs. Enchantment Spells/Effects, you can add another +2 (making it a 21)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

For Scotley
[sblock]Roused from his sleep Geoffrey will quickly swing into action. "Gather you man lt and join me on the quarterdeck." Quickly dressing and grabbing his weapons belt, Geoffrey will head to the quarterdeck...As he passes the first midship he will say "Beat to Quarters if you would brother I fear something is amiss"..the when he passes another borther he will say "MY compliments to our guest and ask them to join me on the quarterdeck as soon as they can..Arriving on the quarter deck he will call for the all the mast laterns to be lit."[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2008)

*Radoon*



J. Alexander said:


> For Scotley
> [sblock]Roused from his sleep Geoffrey will quickly swing into action. "Gather you man lt and join me on the quarterdeck." Quickly dressing and grabbing his weapons belt, Geoffrey will head to the quarterdeck...As he passes the first midship he will say "Beat to Quarters if you would brother I fear something is amiss"..the when he passes another borther he will say "MY compliments to our guest and ask them to join me on the quarterdeck as soon as they can..Arriving on the quarter deck he will call for the all the mast laterns to be lit."[/sblock]




Upon hearing the commotion or possibly from his watch with Zurik, Radoon will join Geoffrey, "Doesn't look good does it?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]The targets of this spell hear a sudden,
distant song that instills in them a longing for the sea. Those who have heard it compare it to the song of a siren. A target who fails a saving throw against this spell moves immediately
toward the nearest stretch of ocean that it can find and attempts to completely submerse itself in the water. I'll let you describe this as it should be visible to those on the quarterdeck of the Radiant Sun.[/sblock]

As men are coming onto the deck of the Radiant Sun and the lights are being lit. A pair of crewmen suddenly jump into the sea while a third clutches at his ears. 

OOC: Those who haven't already should roll initiative. Gnurl and anyone else sleeping can make a listen check DC 12 to awaken from the commotion.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2008)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> [sblock=H'Roosh]The targets of this spell hear a sudden,
> distant song that instills in them a longing for the sea. Those who have heard it compare it to the song of a siren. A target who fails a saving throw against this spell moves immediately
> toward the nearest stretch of ocean that it can find and attempts to completely submerse itself in the water. I'll let you describe this as it should be visible to those on the quarterdeck of the Radiant Sun.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Radoon, seeing the men jump into the sea, will throw them flotation devices attached to ropes, hoping they will grab hold.

initiative (1d20 3=23)

OOC - What a waste of a 20


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Snoozing Gnurl*

Let's see whether the commontion arouses the little wizard:

Listen check: 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1677396/ 

Gnurl sits up in his stateroom violently due to all the ruckus on the _Radiant Sun_.  He passes Captain Swabby on his way to the Quarter Deck of the _Crest Dancer_ and says:  "Report, Swabby.  What in thunderation is going on here, and why was I roused from the best sleep that I've been able to have this year?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

"No Master Radoon it does not...any evil strong enought to wake us from our sleep is never good" Geoffrey says....then with a visable change from his retiring manner Geoffrey goes to the right of the Helmsman and begins issuing a series of orders..."Marines prepare to repel boarders,  do we have a position on our foe yet?....ready the ballista." then as if a thought crossed his mind he goes off topic from standard orders.....turning to two of the young clerics on board he says to one "Secure my family i sense this may be aa diversion but do knot know" then to the other cleric he says..."We ran across some foul magic that was caused by singing beasts...have the brothers lift their voice up in prayer or chants and let us hope it will see us thru" then turning back to addressing the evil he says..."Signal the crestdancer with  the perceived position of our enemey...the "sun will directly engage it should it be a ship and request the Crestdancer  flank our opponet and standby to offer chase should it flee" Then back to Radoon he says "You have fought the enemey longer than anyone..can you tell us anyting about their tactics or what we are likely to have attack/"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> "No Master Radoon it does not...any evil strong enought to wake us from our sleep is never good" Geoffrey says....then with a visable change from his retiring manner Geoffrey goes to the right of the Helmsman and begins issuing a series of orders..."Marines prepare to repel boarders,  do we have a position on our foe yet?....ready the ballista." then as if a thought crossed his mind he goes off topic from standard orders.....turning to two of the young clerics on board he says to one "Secure my family i sense this may be aa diversion but do knot know" then to the other cleric he says..."We ran across some foul magic that was caused by singing beasts...have the brothers lift their voice up in prayer or chants and let us hope it will see us thru" then turning back to addressing the evil he says..."Signal the crestdancer with  the perceived position of our enemey...the "sun will directly engage it should it be a ship and request the Crestdancer  flank our opponet and standby to offer chase should it flee" Then back to Radoon he says "You have fought the enemey longer than anyone..can you tell us anyting about their tactics or what we are likely to have attack/"




OCC - Scott, I personally don't remember too much about it though I do remember the audio attack.  Can I anything to help Geoffrey?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 66/66*

Zurrik awakes to the sounds of unusual movement on deck. He dresses quickly and drawing _Warlock's Edge,_ move on-deck and positions himself where he can find an enemy to attack if one is present. Zurrik uses his _detect magic_ to survey the area as he listens to the orders being given and reports coming in.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Looks like Zurrik was sleeping at the start:

Listen Ck; init (1d20+4=13, 1d20+3=16) 

Init = 16

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

I assume that Captain Swabby sees and can interpret the signals from the _Sun_.  Gnurl orders him to move the _CrestDancer_ as requested and hold position there until we see who/what it is that we're up against, and more about what they intend to do next.  "Swabby, did they signal that they know who or what may be aboard this vessel?  Who would be doing this now?  Hmmmm."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=For Scotley]I hate to delay the action, but I need to make sure I understand - a 21 doesn't make the save (it seems like an Enchantment or Charm to me, but if it's not a 19 doesn't save)?

I may be on the beach or fishing through the day, so if he did indeed fail his save you can post the following: 

Without a moment's hesitation, H'Roosh leaps from the forecastle of the 'Dancer, executing a perfect swan dive into the ocean's warm embrace.

If he does save, he'll continue to watch alertly and wait for a chance to take action.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]In this case even the 21 is not good enough. H'Roosh and the crewmen of the Radiant Sun are clearly victim to some powerful magic. Upon entering the water, H'Roosh is aware of two presences nearby. One Sharklike and one dark, cold and tenticlly.[/sblock]

Without a moment's hesitation, H'Roosh leaps from the forecastle of the 'Dancer, executing a perfect swan dive into the ocean's warm embrace. A swirling in the water is glimpsed before the lights of the ships pass away from the spot.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> OCC - Scott, I personally don't remember too much about it though I do remember the audio attack.  Can I anything to help Geoffrey?




Radoon remembers the undead that sang and thus drained the will of their foes, but this seems to be a different sort of attack. It reminds Radoon more of old sailors' legends of Sirens luring men to their deaths. However, he has the sense that their is something more sinister than a female form in the water.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

Captain Swabby reports that the Radiant Sun lit with all lights and then the people aboard started singing some religious songs and waving weapons around. Some of their men and H'Roosh seemed to have jumped into the sea. The signal from the 'Sun suggests they don't what's attacking either.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

One of the men from the Radiant Sun vanishes beneth the waves with a scream as a large shark-fin cuts the water near him and then goes under just before he does.

Another crewman slips serenely under the waves though a man reports seeing something black wrap around him. In the darkness no one else saw anything.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 28, 2008)

*Radoon*

Scott,

I posted this previously.  Maybe we can still save the one on the water's surface.

Radoon, seeing the men jump into the sea, will throw them flotation devices attached to ropes, hoping they will grab hold.  If he does grab, Radoon will enlist the help of several other men and pull him back on board.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> Radoon, seeing the men jump into the sea, will throw them flotation devices attached to ropes, hoping they will grab hold.
> 
> initiative (1d20 3=23)
> 
> OOC - What a waste of a 20




OOC: Sorry missed this first time out. 

Radoon moves swiftly to help the men in the water only to discover that they seem to be uninterested in the help. 

OOC: You could roll to hit to lasso one with a rope...


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl moves up onto the Foredeck of the _CrestDancer_ and tries to pick out H'Roosh among those in the water.  If he sees H'Roosh, his first action will be to cast _Invisibility_ on the Water Genasi.  If he cannot pick out H'Roosh in the darkness, even with his darkvision, then he will cast _Baleful Polymorph_ on the biggest, fiercest-looking monster that he can see in the water, "Be a guppy!."  (If he can see one at all, that is.)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gnurl moves up onto the Foredeck of the _CrestDancer_ and tries to pick out H'Roosh among those in the water.  If he sees H'Roosh, his first action will be to cast _Invisibility_ on the Water Genasi.  If he cannot pick out H'Roosh in the darkness, even with his darkvision, then he will cast _Baleful Polymorph_ on the biggest, fiercest-looking monster that he can see in the water, "Be a guppy!."  (If he can see one at all, that is.)




OOC: Spot check


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]Is H'Roosh able to fight, or is he devoid of will?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

I'm assuming that this qualifies as dark/shadowy, so Gnurl gets the +2 from Featherwind, too, for a total of +3 (wheeee).

spot check = 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1678517/ +2 for Featherwind being within arms reach = *10*
sigh, still, I guess he'll keep looking


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2008)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Sorry missed this first time out.
> 
> Radoon moves swiftly to help the men in the water only to discover that they seem to be uninterested in the help.
> 
> OOC: You could roll to hit to lasso one with a rope...




Seems like this would be rope use to me, I'll roll both so just pick which you'd like

rope use check (1d20 7=22)

to hit to pull sailor from water (1d20 12=22)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]You are not devoid of will, and can defend yourself, but in the absence a threat you will continue to move toward the depths and will resist attempts to remove you from the water.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]Cool.  Maybe at some point I can get back to help with ship defense . . .  In the meantime, I'll just keep breathing water.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

Gnurl sees neither big bad critters nor H'Roosh in the water at first. Radoon easily lasso's the sailor, but he struggles against being pulled in. Only with the aid of several sailors can he pull the man back to the ship. As the man's feet come clear of the water a shadowy shape can be seen moving below him and tenticles reach for him. Gnurl can see at least part of whatever is attacking the sailor. 

OOC: DC for the Baleful Polymorph assuming you still want to cast it?


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

DC for save against Gnurl's _Baleful Polymorph_ is 22.

The command for the spell was "Be a guppy!."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2008)

OCC:Just got back from a seminar...let me catch up and I will post today...I refused to oay 15 bucks for the internet connection at teh hotel...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2008)

OOC: Still waiting on Geoffrey and Fin...


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

If there is enought of the creature above water to attack. Geoffrey will call down a flame strike on it


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> Seems like this would be rope use to me, I'll roll both so just pick which you'd like




OOC: If he were a willing rescuee then I'd agree, but since he doesn't want to be taken out of the water you'll have to do it as an attack.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2008)

*Initiative Order*

Radoon 23
Geoffrey 19
Zurrick 16
Horrors from the deep 14
Gnurl 12
H'Roosh 5

OOC: Still need initiative check from the rest of the group or give me a post number if I missed it. Spot check from Geoffrey to see a target for the flame strike.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gurl's initiative = 12
initiative against the "horrors from the deep" (1d20+1=12)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2008)

1d20+5; 1d20+9 → [14,5] = (19)  Initative
1d20+5; 1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)  Spot

OCC:Two sets of rolls on invisible castle..the first one got screwed up somehow  if you can dechiper how it was rolled ..and the total I will use it 

Thought the initative was posted earlier..guess not


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2008)

As Radoon lassos the crewman and he is hauled upward, Geoffrey catches a brief sight of a vaguely demonic looking shark-like creature in pursuit and unloads a column of flame on it. In the resultant cloud of steam it is impossible to know how effective it was. 

[sblock=H'Roosh]You sense a dark cold presence moving toward you in the water.[/sblock]

OOC: [sblock=Geoffrey]Go ahead and roll damage and let me know the save dc.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

I guess Gnurl's _Baleful Polymorph_ will depend on how the big sharky thingy looks after Geoffrey's blow torch.  If it's just barely "limping" through the water or something, then are there other targets visible to Gnurl?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2008)

Leif said:


> I guess Gnurl's _Baleful Polymorph_ will depend on how the big sharky thingy looks after Geoffrey's blow torch.  If it's just barely "limping" through the water or something, then are there other targets visible to Gnurl?




OOC: Gnurl missed seeing the big sharky thing this time as it is closer to the Radiant Sun. Maybe you'll find a target next round.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl will just hold his action for the moment and await a good target for his spell, then.  Unless he is in immediate danger from something, that is.  If he is, (AND KNOWS IT, butt-wipe)  please advise.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gnurl will just hold his action for the moment and await a good target for his spell, then.  Unless he is in immediate danger from something, that is.  If he is, please advise.




OOC: None that he's aware of anyway...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: Sorry guys, I've got a crazy week and don't expect to be able to post again until Friday.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]H'Roosh will prepare to defend himself against whatever it is that he feels threatened by . . .[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry guys....last week was a nightmare with seminars, training and clients....i will catch up today......


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2008)

With the other sailor rescued from the water those of you on the ships lack a foe to attack. However, H'Roosh remains alone below the water's surface out of sight, alone.

[sblock=H'Roosh]You sense a dark cold tentacled presence approaching. You have initiative. While you feel strangely at peace the hostile intent of the creature is clear. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl thinks, _"I truly don't know why I keep getting on ships with these guys!  Seems like every single time that I do so they manage to almost get me killed!  I need a nice, LONNNNG vacation on dry land!"_


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC25 HP 66/66*

"Lord Vasa, how many men have been lost? I will join the watch for the rest of the night." Zurrik holds _Warlock's Edge_ in his hands as he moves back from speaking with Geoffrey to an area where he can watch the water.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]As soon as the critter's in range, H'Roosh will attack.

To Hit (1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=21, 1d20+5=15) 

Damage (2d6+4=10, 2d6+4=9, 2d6+4=11) 

I don't suppose engagement in combat breaks the enchantment?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Um, I hate to be a party pooper, guys, but where in the name of the Seven Arcane Mysteries is H'Roosh?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]The cold black mass of tentacles moves in on H'Roosh. His first attack hits, but the other two prove less effective (AC 22). It attacks (1d20+13=18, 1d20+13=17), but can't seem to hit the agile Monk. 

OOC: Only if you come into conflict with a friend will you get another save. 8 more rounds to go. I hope some of your companions decide to come to your aid. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]Moving serenely through the water, H'Roosh fires off another three blows:

To Hit (1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=19, 1d20+5=15) - one hit for (2d6+4=11) Damage

Gnurl's mentioned H'Roosh now . . . maybe someone will come after him.  Though no one else is quite so well prepared for this particular battle, I think, it's likely he's going to need some help - especially with the way IC historically treats me.  I'm doing all right now, but the luck is bound to turn again . . . [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 13, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

OOC - I am a bit confused, are the ships close enough that Radoon would see H'Roosh in the water.  Did he dive in between the boats or on the far side?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I am a bit confused, are the ships close enough that Radoon would see H'Roosh in the water.  Did he dive in between the boats or on the far side?




OOC: H'Roosh is in the water between the ships. However, it is night and the water is unusually dark as if something is absorbing the light below the water. He cannot be seen from the surface. There is obviously a dark cold menacing presence with tentacles and a shark-like creature in the area as well, so he is in trouble if not dead already.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 14, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will jump into the water, a dagger in each hand, to aid H'Roosh.


----------



## Lou (Aug 14, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil AC 25 HP 66/66*

With Geoffrey too busy to answer his quesion, Zurrik moves to ask a watch commander how many men have been lost in the water when Radoon leaps into the water. Zurrik moves to the rail near Radoon and asks, "Did you see something?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]You are aware of Radoon joining you in the water as you continue your struggle.[/sblock]

Radoon hears the warlock shouting from the ship. 
[sblock=Radoon]You sense a battle below you. H'Roosh is fighting something big, cold, dark and tentacled deeper in the water. Roll a spot check. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2008)

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20 5=9)

If Radoon can make out anything from that crappy roll, he will dive and try to slice off a tentacle and avoid the shark I bet is coming.

Let me know what you'd like me to roll.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: Radoon can make a swim check and an attack. Unfortunately, he doesn't see the shark coming...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=H'Roosh]Locked in battle H'Roosh is unaware of what is happening on the surface though he did note the splash as Radoon entered the water.[/sblock]

Those on the surface:

[sblock=Spot check 15 or less]Radoon's leap roils the water and you can't tell what is happening below the waves. A couple of crewmen fire weapons at a spot near where the old sailor went into the water, but you don't see any thing for them to shoot at in the dark water.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 16+]As Radoon begins to dive you catch sight of a sleek dark shape pursuing him. A fin cuts the surface for an instant. (ranged attack at -4 for the water if you wish to attack)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2008)

*Radoon*

double post - sorry


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2008)

*Radoon*

OOC -  Me!!  Doesn't look like I am going to help much Mikey!

swim check (1d20 5=6)

OOC - I'm not sure if I am panicked now or if I can still attack.  If I can attack, here are the rolls:

to hit tentacled creature (1d20 13=30, 1d20 13=32)

two crit hits:

shocking dagger (1d4 6=9)

crit hit second roll (1d4 6=7)

electrical damage (1d6=1)

crit hit second roll for electrical damage (1d6=2)

=19 points of damage

Morwyn's cold iron dagger (1d4 6=8)

crit hit second roll (1d4 6=10)

bonus from Morwyn's cold iron dagger (1d10=7) 

crit hit second roll cold dagger (1d10=2)

=27 points of damge 

Total of 46 points, that should take a couple of tentacles off.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl's spot check:  13   (and that was with Featherwind's bonus for darkness/shadows!)

Invisible Castle Roll ID Number:  1699161

Scotley, if Featherwind can spot H'Roosh, she can tell Gnurl where to look, hint hint!!


----------



## Lou (Aug 15, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil AC 25 HP 66/66*

Zurrik spots a fin in the water moving towards Radoon's last location and releases a blast of eldritch energy from _Warlock's Edge_ at the beast.  The blast appears to hit with moderate success.

[sblock=rolls]
Spot check 22 (natural 20)  link

Attack is assumed to be beyond 30 feet away.  Please correct me if wrong and add +1 to the attack roll.

Attack roll [15,12,-4] = 23   link

Damage: 22 [2,1,4,5,2,3,5] = (22) link

If it hits, beast must make a ST:  Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2008)

Featherwind begins to squawk excitedly pointing with a wingtip. Gnurl sees the fin just before it goes under.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Reacting like lightning to Featherwind's timely gesture, Gnurl whips out his 9th level Wand of Magic Missile and fires a volley of 5 gleaming darts of energy at the fin as it subsides.

Damage = 17 
9th level Wand of Magic Missile, fired at fish-thingy in water (5d4+5=17) 

"Take THAT, you scaly bugger!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2008)

*Fight*

Rousing himself from his thougts, Geoffrey quickly drinks a potion of water breathing....Geoffrey then dives from the quarterdeck into the water in search of H'Rossh, his mace glowing with the power of the sun as he does so.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2008)

H'Roosh gets in a good blow. Radoon also manages to attack the strange elemental creature fighting H'Roosh, but fails to spot the shark creature closing in on him. However, it is nearly blasted from the water by Gnurl and Zurrik and the thing isn't able to hit Radoon as it suddenly regurgitates half a dead crewman. 

Geoffrey enters the water with his glowing mace clearing some of the gloom. The tentacled creature remains somewhat shadowy even in this great light. 

In the light the size of the huge creature becomes apparent. It attacks (1d20+14=23, 1d20+14=30) H'Roosh landing a blow (2d6+8=13). The tentacle tries to grab H'Roosh (make and opposed Grapple Check (1d20+23=30)). 

Radoon finds he must return to the surface or begin drowning. 

Geoffrey sees the creature and may attack next round. 

Those still on the ships can now see the two enemies well below the surface thanks to Geoffrey, but you will need to make attacks that can penetrate 20' of water.  


OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

OOC:

Why bother?  I can't win it - even if IC condescends to grant me a Natural 20 I can't get higher than a 28.

I suppose this is one of those creatures that doesn't provoke at Attack of Opportunity when it grapples, too.

Am I reading the rules correctly?  Can I attack this thing while it has me grappled?  Although, the way I read it that also requires an opposed grapple check, so he's got a +15 advantage over me to hit me or to avoid being hit by me.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Not knowing what else he can do, Gnurl fires his Wand of Magic Missile at the Horror in the Deep again, hoping that his magic can penetrate the water.

Wand of Magic Missile damage, CL 9 = 20
Wand of Magic Missile fired at the Horror of the Deep (5d4 5=20)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> 
> Why bother?  I can't win it - even if IC condescends to grant me a Natural 20 I can't get higher than a 28.
> 
> ...




You need not make a grapple check to attack with an unarmed strike, natural attack or light weapon. You will be at -4 to hit however. You can find a nice summary of the grapple rules here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#grapple

You have a few other options such as activating magic items as well. 

This critter does indeed have improved grab, which lets it start a grapple without getting attack of opportunitied.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2008)

*Radoon*

I am guessing surfacing for a breath will take the entire action?  I'll get to re-roll to spot the shark, right?

spot check (1d20 5=10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh struggles mightily, and manages to land (again) a single blow - driving his fist deep into the rubbery flesh of his captor.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Second 'To Hit' roll was a natural 20 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1701773/), but of course the crit check missed.

Damage (2d6+4=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> I am guessing surfacing for a breath will take the entire action?  I'll get to re-roll to spot the shark, right?
> 
> spot check (1d20 5=10)




OOC: Yes, this round is consumed with breathing. No need to re-roll on the shark, you found him when he nearly found you.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> but of course the crit check missed.




OOC: No worries, it wouldn't have worked on this thing anyway. The shark yes, but not this guy.


----------



## Lou (Aug 18, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil AC 25 HP 66/66*

Zurrik leans over the rail of the ship and dips _Warlock's Edge_ into the water. A bolt of eldritch energy streaks towards the shark.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Scotley--I cannot find anything about the effect of water on an eldritch blast. What's your ruling?

Attack is assumed to be between 20 and 30 feet away. Please correct me if wrong and subtract 1 from the attack roll.

Attack roll [9,13] = 22 link

Damage: 26 [2,2,4,5,6,3,4] = (26) link

If it hits, beast must make a ST: Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 19, 2008)

*Old men*

Happy Birthday, Todd!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 20, 2008)

*Geoffrey*

OCC: Thanks for all the wishes 


Let me know when Geoffrey can act he is activley looking for H'Roosh.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> OCC: Thanks for all the wishes
> 
> 
> Let me know when Geoffrey can act he is activley looking for H'Roosh.




OOC: You are up. I'm just waiting on Geoffrey's attack.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2008)

[sblock=From the DMG]Underwater Combat Land-based creatures can have considerable difficulty when fighting in water. Water affects a creature’s Armor Class, attack rolls, damage, and movement. In some cases a creature’s opponents may get a bonus on attacks. The effects are summarized in the accompanying table. They apply whenever a character
is swimming, walking in chestdeep water, or walking along the bottom. 

Ranged Attacks Underwater: Thrown weapons are ineffective underwater, even when launched from land. Attacks with other ranged weapons take a –2
penalty on attack rolls for every 5 feet of water they pass through, in addition to the normal penalties for range. 

Attacks from Land: Characters swimming, floating, or treading water on the surface, or wading in water at least chest deep, have improved cover (+8 bonus to AC, +4 bonus on Reflex saves) from opponents on land. Landbound
opponents who have freedom of movement effects ignore this cover when making melee attacks against targets in the water. A completely submerged creature has total cover against opponents on land unless those opponents have freedom of movement effects. Magical effects are unaffected except for those that require attack rolls (which are treated like any other effects) and fire effects. 

Fire: Nonmagical fire (including alchemist’s fire) does not burn underwater. Spells or spell-like effects with the fire descriptor are ineffective underwater unless the caster makes a Spellcraft check (DC 20 + spell level). If the check succeeds, the spell creates a bubble of steam instead of its usual fiery effect, but otherwise the spell works as described. A supernatural fire effect
is ineffective underwater unless its description states otherwise. The surface of a body of water blocks line of effect for any fire spell. If the caster has made a Spellcraft check to make the fire spell usable underwater, the surface still blocks the spell’s line of effect. For example, a fireball cast underwater cannot be targeted at creatures above the surface.[/sblock]

OOC: I hope that will help you choose your actions. I read this as saying magic missile will work (no attack roll) while Eldritch Blast will not (since you have to roll to hit, the enemy is considered to have total cover, which precludes attack.) Feel free to correct my reading of the rules if you see it differently.


----------



## Lou (Aug 21, 2008)

*underwater combat discussion*



Scotley said:


> [sblock=From the DMG]Underwater Combat Land-based creatures can have considerable difficulty when fighting in water. Water affects a creature’s Armor Class, attack rolls, damage, and movement. In some cases a creature’s opponents may get a bonus on attacks. The effects are summarized in the accompanying table. They apply whenever a character
> is swimming, walking in chestdeep water, or walking along the bottom.
> 
> Ranged Attacks Underwater: Thrown weapons are ineffective underwater, even when launched from land. Attacks with other ranged weapons take a –2
> ...




OOC: 

It looks like _Magic Missile_ cast from above the water against a completely submerged opponent would hit, even though the underwater foe is considered to have complete cover, the one thing that stops a _magic missile_. An interesting situation. Being submerged provides complete cover for everything except line-of-sight magical effects that do not require an attack roll. Cast underwater, the _magic missiles_ clearly all hit.

Cast from above the surface against a completely submerged foe, I agree with you that an _Eldritch Blast_ fails for complete cover. I suppose the interface effects cause the ray to not travel in the straight line expected. Cast underwater, I read that an _E.B._ is a magical (non-fire) ranged touch attack that suffers the standard -2 per 5 ft of water. 

So Gnurl can cast from the deck or lean over the edge of the ship and dip the end of his wand into the water, his _magic missiles_ should all hit either way. Zurrik leaned over the edge of the ship and dipped _Warlock's Edge_ into the water, so his _E.B._ would have a chance to hit at -8 for a 20 ft distant target, unless you rule that situation still calls for complete cover for the underwater foes. In that case, I would ask how wet Zurrik needs to be to try his _E.B.?_


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2008)

Lou said:


> OOC:
> 
> It looks like _Magic Missile_ cast from above the water against a completely submerged opponent would hit, even though the underwater foe is considered to have complete cover, the one thing that stops a _magic missile_. An interesting situation. Being submerged provides complete cover for everything except line-of-sight magical effects that do not require an attack roll. Cast underwater, the _magic missiles_ clearly all hit.
> 
> ...




OOC: Well, I think this is one of those times when having fun playing the game is more important the letter of the rules. I'm willing let you just put Warlock's Edge into the water to get the shot. Now it would be more fun for the DM if Zurrik jumped into the water with the sharky thing and the tentaclee thing...


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2008)

Seeing Hroosh engaged in combat Geoffrey will extend his hand and a pale ray of light sprigs forth and centers on Hroosh chest.

For Hroosh and the DM
[sblock]To hit with ray 25 treated as a ranged touch attack...Hroosh now has the benefit of bull's strength which gives him a +4 to his strength.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2008)

OOC: Post coming tonight. If you can't get invisible castle to work just roll regular dice on the honor system. Hopefully it will be back up soon. If you need a site to roll on try 
https://hamete.org/dserver/dice


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

The link to the dice roller still won't work for me, Scotley, fyi


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2008)

H'Roosh struggles mightily, and manages to land (again) a single blow - driving his fist deep into the rubbery flesh of his captor.

Not knowing what else he can do, Gnurl fires his Wand of Magic Missile at the Horror in the Deep again, hoping that his magic can penetrate the water. Putting the tip of the wand into the water does the trick and the missiles strike the target. 

Zurrik leans over the rail of the ship and dips Warlock's Edge into the water. A bolt of eldritch energy streaks towards the shark blasting a chunk from its side. 

Radoon surfaces for a breath and prepares to dive once more. 

Seeing Hroosh engaged in combat Geoffrey will extend his hand and a pale ray of light sprigs forth and centers on H'Roosh's chest. He feels new strength flow through his muscles. 

The shark attempts unsuccessfully to bite Geoffrey. 

The tentacles tighten on H'Roosh (16 points of damage and DC24 Fort save or lose one point of con).

The crews of both ships look for a way to join the battle, but there is little they can do from the decks of the ships.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon grabs a breath and dives again to give what aid he can to his friend.  A dagger in each hand, he tries to bury them into the slippery creature holding H'Roosh.

swim check:  Roll(1d20)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

To Hit tentacled creature:

Roll(1d20)+13:
11,+13
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+13:
16,+13
Total:29

OCC - Not sure if either hit, here are the damages if they do:

Roll(1d4)+6:
3,+6
Total:9

electrical damage:  Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Morwyn's cold iron dagger damage:

Roll(1d4)+6:
3,+6
Total:9

bonus:

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

So... if a 24 hits, I did 27pts of damage, if it takes a 29, I did 13 points


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl again dips his wick wand of _Magic Missile_ into the water and fires another volley of missiles of force and the tentacled monster.

5d4+5=14 (IC still down, so this was manually rolled) (CL9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

Though in his native element, the Genasi feels himself weakening in the crush of his opponent's mighty coils.  Steeling himself for another attempt, he again strikes out with fist and knee but fails to penetrate the beast's thick skin.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Failed Fortitude Check by one, missed all three blows badly.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2008)

Sensing the weakeing of Hroosh, Geoffrey will once again send forth a ray or light to the aid of his embattled companion. As before the ray lands gently on Hroosh

For Hroosh and the DM
[sblock]Lesser restoration on Hroosh which resotres 3 points of constituion if i read it correctly.....let me know if it is wrong.....ranged touch attack via ray  22 to hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 24, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil AC 25 HP 66/66*

Zurrik sees that the shark is weakening but not out. Diving into the water at this point seems overly dangerous with a sharky thing and a tentaclee thing down there, so he again leans over the rail of the ship and dips _Warlock's Edge_ into the water. A bolt of eldritch energy streaks towards the wounded shark.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Attack is assumed to be under 30 feet away. Please correct me if wrong and subtract 1 from the attack roll.

Attack roll "1d20 +13" : 18 + 13 = 31

Damage: "7d6" : 2 + 3 + 2 + 3 + 2 + 5 + 1 = 18


If it hits, beast must make a ST: Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2).  Multiple fails only extend the time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2008)

OOC: Sorry gang, very busy week. Post coming tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2008)

Though in his native element, the Genasi feels himself weakening in the crush of his opponent's mighty coils. Steeling himself for another attempt, he again strikes out with fist and knee but fails to penetrate the beast's thick skin.

Gnurl again dips his wick wand of Magic Missile into the water and fires another volley of missiles of force and the tentacled monster.

Zurrik sees that the shark is weakening but not out. Diving into the water at this point seems overly dangerous with a sharky thing and a tentaclee thing down there, so he again leans over the rail of the ship and dips Warlock's Edge into the water. A bolt of eldritch energy streaks towards the wounded shark and finishes it off.

Radoon grabs a breath and dives again to give what aid he can to his friend. A dagger in each hand, he tries to bury them into the slippery creature holding H'Roosh. Both blades slice deep into the creature. 

The attacks only seem to make the creature of the deep squeeze harder on H'Roosh (14 points of damage and DC24 Fort save or lose one point of con).

Sensing the weakeing of Hroosh, Geoffrey will once again send forth a ray or light to the aid of his embattled companion. As before the ray lands gently on Hroosh.

OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl fires yet another volley of force missiles from his wand into the tentacled creature besetting H'Roosh.

CL9 Magic Missile damage = 18
another volley from his Wand of Magic Missile, CL 9 (5d4 5=18)


----------



## Lou (Sep 1, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 66/66*

Zurrik watches the shark float away slowly and turns his attention to the tentaclee thing, looking for an opening. Leaning over the rail of the ship and dipping _Warlock's Edge_ into the water, a bolt of eldritch energy streaks towards the squidoid.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Assume squidoid is <30 away from surface. Subtract one from attack roll if not.

Attack roll 1d20+13 → [7,13] = (20) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1716044/ 

Damage: 7d6 → [6,6,2,5,1,3,4] = (27) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1716073/ 


If it hits, beast must make a ST: Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2). Multiple fails only extend the time.

Caster Check (if necessary) (1d20+12=14) 

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Radoon*

OOC

Scott, will I be able to attack again or will I need to surface for another breath?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh focuses his attention on resisting the things crushing grip, with some success (Fortitude Save (1d20+11=28)), and attempts to fight back.  This time, he drives home three solid blows, burying his fists deep into the flesh of the Horror.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=26, 1d20+5=24) 

Damage (2d6+4=9, 2d6+4=9, 2d6+4=7) 

OK, is there an eclipse?  Is the sky falling?  Is it the end of the world?  IC doesn't bless me with this kind of rolls unless there's some major catastrophic event in the offing . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2008)

[sblock=Invisible Castle]Seeeeeeee, ya big whiner!  I told you that it would balance out eventually. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> OOC
> 
> Scott, will I be able to attack again or will I need to surface for another breath?




OOC: Sorry another crappy swim check means another trip to the surface. At least H'Roosh finally has his Mojo working.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2008)

H'Roosh focuses his attention on resisting the things crushing grip, with some success (Fortitude Save (1d20+11=28)), and attempts to fight back. This time, he drives home three solid blows, burying his fists deep into the flesh of the Horror.

Gnurl fires yet another volley of force missiles from his wand into the tentacled creature besetting H'Roosh.

Zurrik watches the shark float away slowly and turns his attention to the tentaclee thing, looking for an opening. Leaning over the rail of the ship and dipping Warlock's Edge into the water, a bolt of eldritch energy streaks towards the squidoid.

The tentacles suddenly go slack as the Caller from the Deep dies. It disgorges the remains of two sailors and slowly sinks to the bottom. H'Roosh is freed from his compulsion. 

No more foes remain.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Whew!  Next time, H'Roosh, keep your butt on the boat where it belongs!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

Once back aboard the CrestDancer, H'Roosh appears very subdued - almost ashamed.  He thanks his companions solemnly for their parts in rescuing him, but retreats to his quarters in short order.  It is plain from his few remarks that his failure to maintain a monk's proper discipline and control over mind and body troubles him deeply.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 3, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will dive once more to aid H'Roosh to the surface and once on top of the water, help extract him.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl now regrets his (perhaps) harsh words to H'Roosh following the battle (about keeping his soggy butt on the boat), and he's afraid that he's hurt H'Roosh's feelings and driven him to seclude himself.  Gnurl is not his usual happy-go-lucky self with a grin and a joke for everyone.  No, in fact, he seems downright morose by comparison, and just mopes around the _CrestDancer_.


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil AC 25 HP 66/66*

As the creature from the deep sinks, Zurrik watches his new friends regain the deck before regrouping with the watch commander on who was lost, which part of the watch they were on, and where he would be most useful.  Zurrik then begins a careful survey of the sea and sky on the lookout for additional attackers, _Warlock's Edge_ in hand.

[sblock=OOC] Zurrik uses his _Detect Magic_ ability to scan the water and sky for abnormal activity.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=OOC for Gnurl]No worries.  It's a Monk thing - pride in self discipline and all that.  I was actually planning the reaction before the battle was ever over.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for H'oosh]I know it didn't have anything to do with Gnurl, that was just my idea of role-playing the little Wizard Center of the Universe.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2008)

ooops, double post


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2008)

*Aftermath*

The ships sail on with no further trouble in sight. Zurrik's vigil does not reveal any new immediate threats though his heightened awareness of things magical reveals a dark cloud of the Lich's curse hanging over the party. The crew of the Radiant Sun is somber following the loss of two of their own. You can't help wondering how many more evil foes will be drawn to the curse like flies to a corpse before you reach the Border isles and the Sea Sorcerer's Tower. 

[sblock=Lou]You should post Zurrik in the Rogue's Gallery. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2008)

OOC: Check the OOC thread for exp.


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl goes back to bed, but is troubled by vivid dreams of rabid liches and Gnome-Eating Mushroom Men.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh spends his time in meditation, seeking the perfection of discipline that is every monk's desire.  He will use Wholeness of Body to heal some of his damage each day (two days plus the rest in between will see him fully healed).  He seeks out the others in the party a few times each day for conversation.  Those who seek him are as likely to find him deep in a trance and balancing on two fingers (or on a spear point) as they are to find him ready to converse.


----------



## Lou (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ooc*



Scotley said:


> [sblock=Lou]You should post Zurrik in the Rogue's Gallery. [/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]
Zurrik's been posted since July 1st.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4347204&postcount=33

You're working too hard! 

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2008)

Boarding the ship, Geoffrey will see to securing it in the battle aftermath. "Best put a squad on duty with the electrical pikes.....in case other creatures like this attack"  then commenting he says "Let us gather the remains of our fallen and we shall hold service with the rising of the sun to pay our farewells" Geoffrey will then retire to his cabin and dry off and change from his swim..

OCC: Okay guys going into open enrollment here so life is going to be busy and with new trainees it is killing my online time...feel free to move on as needed...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2008)

The crew move to follow Geoffrey's orders and all to soon the sun has risen. 

[sblock=Lou]Doh! Guess I should have realized that the RG had grown beyond one page. Sorry. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl is up with the sun, and just a few minutes later has his spells for the day committed to memory and his adventuring gear donned.  (Gnurl feels a little bit secure here on the _CrestDancer_, so he doesn't cast _Greater Mage Armor_ first thing this morning, but instead applies a charge from his wand of _Mage Armor_, CL 10,making him AC 21.)  Anyway....as soon as Gnurl has finished these chores, he goes looking for breakfast!  As he merrily skips along the passageways of the _CrestDancer_ he sings a happy song: 
"Oh, I ain't a-gonna spare me no liches, no sir, not-a-nary-a One!!
Oh, I ain't a-gonna spare me no liches, no siree, you son of a gun!"
*skip* *skip* *skip*
"Hello, and Good Morning to you, Cap'n Swabby!  I'll watch the helm for a moment, why don't you go and roust ol' H'Roosh, that slug-a-bed!!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2008)

*Off to the Lich*

With the rising of the Sun Geoffrey will lead the crew in funeral rites for the departed sailors. When the rites are finished Geoffrey will ask the others to assemble to discuss the best way to proceed now that it has been esablised they progress is being mointored.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 9, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will meet at the location Geoffrey desires to discuss.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

OOC:  Presumably, the _Retribution_ has signaled the _CrestDancer_ that a meeting is desired immediately.  When H'Roosh and Cap'n Swabby return to the bridge, Gnurl will have Cap'n Swabby ease in as close as is advisable to the _Retribution_ so that H'Roosh and he can cross over.  (H'Roosh probably wants to swim the distance, but Gnurl would prefer to be hoisted across using lines, hoists, a makeshift gondola, or something like that.  We can do that, can't we?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh responds to Captain Swabby's request to join Gnurl on the bridge and exchanges pleasantries while the ships close.  He helps rig some transportation for Gnurl, then dives neatly into the sea and swims across to the _Retribution_.


----------



## Lou (Sep 9, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik will join the party meeting after checking in with the watch commander, so he knows where the empty spot will be. Zurrik doesn't eat or drink much, but he will have a sip of water, juice or other beverage if available. Zurrik will put away _Warlock's Edge_ for the meeting.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

OOC:  If Gnurl still has access to the materials he needs on the _CrestDancer_, he will sit down and scribe a few scrolls of _Greater Mage Armor_, starting as soon as the meeting is over.  Actually, he may want to craft a wand of _Greater Mage Armor_ too (if I have the raw materials for it), but I'll have to check out the details on that before I say for sure.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC: but Gnurl would prefer to be hoisted across using lines, hoists, a makeshift gondola, or something like that.  We can do that, can't we?)




OOC: Absolutely!


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Great!  Thanks!  I love it when a plan comes together! (And so does Gnurl.)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 10, 2008)

*Meeting*

As the party assembles in the conference room aboard the Radiant Sun they notice that the room is empty except for the presence of Geoffrey. The usual secretaries and counselors are not present. "Gentlemen I fear we are now being tracked and watched by our enemy. I have asked you to council so that we may decide the best course of action. Before we get started I wish to say that I am open to discussion but I fear that speed may be our only hope and that the delay in sailing will only allow our enemey to gather strenght. To this effect I propse we use transfer all aboard the sun which is a much faster ship and we can then use it's properties to reach the liches lair many weeks ahead of our projected arrival thus acheiving the element of suprise on our foe. The crestdancer I propose can either follow at it's best speed as a distraction or it can put into the closet port to await the arrivial of it's owneres"


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Very well, Geoffrey.  I don't like it, but H'Roosh and I will tell Cap'n Swabby to follow us at the best speed that the _CrestDancer_ can make, and to avoid other ships and ports altogether.  We don't want her to fall victim to pirates!  In fact, for that very reason, I am quite reluctant to abandon the ship!  Is there no way that we can maintain our present arrangements?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2008)

"It is only an observation Master Gnurl based upon our opponets actions...there of course will be other solutions that I why I have asked for this meeting..so that we may discuss our options and decided on our actions, We could of course escourt the Crestdance to a safe port then make our way from there...as I have stated...all is open for discussion"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 11, 2008)

*Radoon*

"Geoffrey, I do like your thoughts on this subject. The bloody curse we have over on heads is only going to weaken us as we battle to continue our journey, if there is a way to expedite it's conclusion, I suggest we take it.  I would suggest Captain Swabby, continue with us as best he can to the first port.  We can retrieve him and the ship on our way home."


----------



## Lou (Sep 11, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 66/66*

Zurrik nods quietly as Radoon speaks but says nothing.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl is also uncharacteristically quiet for the moment.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2008)

At this point the silent pondering is interrupted by shouts and the pounding of feet in the corridors as men rush topside. Something is clearly amiss. There is an urgent rap on the door of the conference room.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl perks up as his sphincter instantly tightens reflexively.

"Uh oh!  Looks like bidness fixin' ta pick up!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2008)

Hearing the knock Geoffrey will say "Enter and Report"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2008)

A young priest, an officer, enters rapidly, "Sir, we've been attacked. A flock of huge birds just swooped in and carried off 5 men, mostly those on watch in the maintops. We drove the birds off with ballista, but they've taken the men alive and flown north."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2008)

"By the Light" Geoffrey says.."This is most foul indeed"..turning to address the priest he says "We will be on deck in a moment...have the ship altar course to follow the birds.....and send the order to rig netting above the look outs so that they have some protection"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"My friends, your plans for the _CrestDancer_ are acceptable to me, though I would point out that we took ownership of that fair ship when it was similarly abandoned.  That said, I will excuse myself - I may be needed above."

Eager to redeem himself against his earlier failings, H'Roosh makes for the upper deck to see if he can be of assistance there.


----------



## Lou (Sep 13, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 66/66*

Zurrik will follow H'Roosh topside, _Warlock's Edge_ in hand.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2008)

*Radoon*

"It seems our adversary is trying to take away our numbers.  Can I suggest if the men are going to be on deck, that they are ordered to tie themselves off.  I realize this is going to hinder their work, but it may save their lives."

With this Radoon, leaves to go topside.  He will tie himself off and begin to climb and help secure the netting over the crow's nest.

rope use (1d20 7=22)


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"The esteemed H'Roosh raises a valid concern!  One also that has been worrying me presently.  And, with all due respect to you, Geoffrey, I would really much prefer to be aboard the _CrestDancer_ during these times."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2008)

Somewhat preplexed by the rapid exit of the principals of the council and with their intents voiced but no vote having been given Geoffrey also will exit the wardroom and see about securing the ship. He will take heed of Radoon's suggestion and order that those in the crow's nest and rigging be sevured with anchor lines as well as those in exposed open deck positions.  Thinking to himeslfe "The first attack came from underwarter the second from the air.........that leaves a direct approach by ships or surface forces if he is going to stay true to his pattern of mixing things up......" then with a wicked smile he thinks"Maybe we should prepare a reception for him"

Geoffrey will then give orders for the the marines to muster in ready position with borthers in support to rapidly cast protective spells.  He will then order the ballista and catapults ready and send out the order for scrolls from the libriary and station priests in stragetic position to cast offensive and defensive spells...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

The party is somewhat frustrated by the lack of a foe. Radoon busies himself with nets and ropes. His skill is a marvel to some of the younger sailors who thought him too old to perform such feats. Soon the preparations for war are made and this makes the crew feel a little more secure. Two attacks in which they have been largely unable to defend themselves has taken its toll on moral even for men of faith such as these. 

An hour passes with little sign of any trouble on the horizon. Soon it is lunch time and still there is no threat. Finally, a call comes down from the watch that a boat approaches. It seems to be a small dory. A boat much too small to be so far from land. Its single mast is adorned with a crown above crossed palm trees. Despite a search of everyone's memory and a careful check of the library no such mark can be found. As the boat gets closer you can see that a single orc dressed in a strange uniform that most closely resembles that of an game keeper from the Imperial Preserve, but there are minor differences that again leave you perplexed as to who's man he might be. 

The boat is now well within catapult range and approaching ballista range. There is no other sign of threat. The fellow raises a white flag of truce and signals his desire to come closer.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2008)

"Shall we invite him to parlay gentlmen" Geoffrey asks the group


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"It would be most dishonorable to ignore the flag of truce and attack.  As to inviting him to parlay . . . we are aboard your ship, Captain.  That is your decision to make."


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"I am interested to see just who this orc is, and what he is up to.  Parley it is, then!"


----------



## Lou (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 66/66*

As soon as the boat is within range, Zurrik will survey it for magic.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Assume, Gentlemen, for the sake of argument, that this orc proves to be the typical, boorish specimen  that is representative of his species, and we are able to learn nothing of any use from him while we refrain from extraordinary 'inducements.'  Are we honor-bound to continue to honor the flag of truce with an uncivilized, and more importantly UN-CHURCHED, heathenous orc, or may we freely take whatever action we deem necessary against the filthy cur?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2008)

The boat draws closer. Zurrik is perhaps surprised to find no magic on the orc or the boat. Deftly handling the little boat, the orc swings it in toward the Radiant Sun, dropping his sail and stopping against the ship with a bump that can't even be felt by those on deck. A line is lowered and the orc ties off his boat and climbs skill fully up the rope. He wears a hunting knife on his belt, but leaves a bow and harpoon in behind in his little boat. Without a word, he bows and holds out an envelope. 

OOC: Keep in mind that orcs are citizens of the Empire and while they are generally viewed as second class citizens and generally despised by other races, they are not considered 'monsters'.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*



Scotley said:


> Without a word, the orc bows and holds out an envelope.



Gurl puts his hand on his Wand and stands silently watching, waiting for Geoffrey to act, since it's his Ship.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon stands behind and to the right of Geoffery and will also wait for him to act.  Radoon has no knives drawn in an act of faith, since the Orc left most of his weapons behind, it seems he means no harm.

OOC - Scott, how big is his boat, does it ave even a cabin for him to sleep?  How far are we from land?  I'm an wondering how long he has been at sea to find us?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2008)

Radoon glances down at the little Dory. The open boat has no cabin or shelter from the elements. It could not realistically travel fast or far enough to catch the Radiant Sun or Crest Dancer. It is logical to conclude that it came here from ahead of you or otherwise traveled a merging course. You have not made any attempt to travel in anything but a straight line toward your destination since you left the inner sea at Cambre. It must have come from nearby as there are no significant provisions aboard.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 16, 2008)

*Messenger*

As his companions have more or less acted, Geoffrey will indicate to the ensign that the orc and his letter may be brought to the quartedeck. Once there he will show the letter to the entire party before breaking it's seal.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2008)

*The missive...*

The letter is marked on the outside in common in a precise angular script. The ink is blood red on flesh colored heavy paper with a high rag content. The text on the outside is each of your names--Geoffrey, Grurl, H'Roosh, Radoon and Zurrik. The seal is the crown above crossed palm trees seen on the sail of the messenger's boat pressed into black wax. The envelop smells mildly of expensive man's cologne. Breaking the seal reveals a brief message. 

'Most noble travelers, 

I invite you to dine with me this evening. Join me at my home just after sunset for dinner and a hunt. If you do this I will return your crewmen unharmed at first light. If you do not wish the return of your crewmen then I bid you good day and success in your future endeavors. I will add them to my household. However, should you choose to accept my invitation, I can promise you a most engaging evening as well as the return of your men. To secure the release of the crewmen, you must all attend. You are free to bring any weapons or other implements you require to feel comfortable. However, I must insist that only those persons named on the outside of the this invitation come ashore. All others must remain at least a half mile out. You may come ashore in my man's boat or one of your own as long as I can see clearly that you are alone. If I or my many watchers see any treachery on your part it will cost your men their lives. I do hope you will choose to act in good faith and come as requested. Simply follow my man's boat home. 

Yours sincerely, 
Count Valdimyr Zarovych 

OOC: Spot checks please

[sblock=0 to 20 spot check]The Orc stands silently awaiting you.[/sblock]

[sblock=21+ spot check]You make eye contact with the orc and he smiles briefly. As he does you catch just a glimpse inside his mouth and it appears that his tongue has been cut out at some time in the past.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2008)

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20 5=13)

"Well, it seems we will not have to bid the _Crestdancer_ farewell after all, she will make a fine boat to take ashore, but Swabby will have to agree to stay with the Radiant Sun.  My vote is always with the crew."


----------



## Lou (Sep 16, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 66/66*

Zurrik looks the orc over carefully as well as the letter, but he sees nothing unusual.

OOC: Spot check 5


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"It is plain to me that we must accept this invitation for the sake of Captain Vassa's crewmen, but I do not trust anyone who must resort to such strongarm tactics simply to throw a dinner party.  I do not think we should - or would be allowed to - use the _'Dancer_ as a shore boat.  First, this . . . _Count_ . . . would surely claim her, and second it does not meet his requirements as he could not be certain we weren't hiding armsmen below decks."

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20+12=31

_What sort of creature would treat a servant so?  I must not embarass the man by speaking of his disfigurement in front of him . . ._[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl doesn't spot anything unusual.  Gnurl's spot check (1d20+3=7) 

"I beg to differ with you, Radoon, The _CrestDancer_ has already proven to be an excellent vessel and a very welcome addition to our crew.  I second H'Roosh's observation that it would not be permissible for us to use her in this case, but I also would point out that if we were able to use her as our converyance, the Captain Swabby would be just fine aboard her, because he does not even look like a person, since he's  just an animated mop.  Nevertheless, I am highly toubled by this entire set of events!  Just who is this Count that he thinks he can audaciously kidnap crewmen from Geoffrey's vessel and then use their lives as a lure to draw us all into his grave-like maw to be subject to who knows what manner of foul mischief?  Personally, Geoffrey, I woldn't mind pitching in to hire you some replacement crewmen, if we can just get ourselves out of here!  And I want to go back to the _CrestDancer_ now, anyway!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gnurl doesn't spot anything unusual.  Gnurl's spot check (1d20+3=7)
> 
> "I beg to differ with you, Radoon, The _CrestDancer_ has already proven to be an excellent vessel and a very welcome addition to our crew.  I second H'Roosh's observation that it would not be permissible for us to use her in this case, but I also would point out that if we were able to use her as our converyance, the Captain Swabby would be just fine aboard her, because he does not even look like a person, since he's  just an animated mop.  Nevertheless, I am highly toubled by this entire set of events!  Just who is this Count that he thinks he can audaciously kidnap crewmen from Geoffrey's vessel and then use their lives as a lure to draw us all into his grave-like maw to be subject to who knows what manner of foul mischief?  Personally, Geoffrey, I woldn't mind pitching in to hire you some replacement crewmen, if we can just get ourselves out of here!  And I want to go back to the _CrestDancer_ now, anyway!"




To Gnurl:

"I have never said anything to the contrary.  I also believe the CrestDancer is a worthy vessel, why do you think I have said otherwise?


I agree this whole invitaion is troubling.  The be honest, I'd like to leave the Orc on board as crew for some of the men this count stole and if we get all our men back, the count will get his Orc.  No where in the invitation does it say the Orc has to be returned.  How do you all feel about this?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

OOC

Radoon:  Honestly, I don't know where Gnurl got the idea that you were insulting the _CrestDancer_.   Oh, well, forget he said anything.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> No where in the invitation does it say the Orc has to be returned.




OOC: True, but it does say to follow his boat home. Can the boat get home without the orc to guide it? Perhaps you can find the party some other way, but as the invitation reads the orc goes home. I certainly won't complain if you find a creative way around this stipulation, but be aware that the lives of the men do depend on your actions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 17, 2008)

As the conversation developes the quarterdeck crew go silent and the atmosphere becomes thick with tension as Gnrul makes his comment about chipping in for crew. They are clearly expecting their Captain to explode. With a icey calm voice Geoffrey responds to the comment. "You understand nothing Master Gnurl. I can not let the crew under my protection and command languish under such conditions nor are they simple hirelings. THEY Are Members of the Church and I CAN NOT ALLOW them to be held hostage."
Holding his temper in check Geoffrey continues..."It is a well baited trap gentlemen a well baited trap..you are of course under no obligation to render aid......if you deem it necessary you have my blessing to take the Crestdancer and continue on with the mission and I will follow when I may..but I can not leave..please do not let this bind you if you see your duty elswhere as Master gnurl feels it to be"

Turning to the orc he says "We have terms. I can not speak for the others but I shall dine with the Count"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Finer points*



Scotley said:


> OOC: True, but it does say to follow his boat home. Can the boat get home without the orc to guide it? Perhaps you can find the party some other way, but as the invitation reads the orc goes home. I certainly won't complain if you find a creative way around this stipulation, but be aware that the lives of the men do depend on your actions.




Not to argue with the GM but since I know this GM appreciates when his characters come up with unique solutions, I will belay the point a bit longer.

Maybe I am splitting hairs, but the invitation merely says follow my man's boat home.  It seems to relate to how we are to find The Count.  Nothing is said of the orc needing to return home except that we are to find 'the party' this way.  Now, it is unlikely we would find it any other way, so maybe we should put the Orc on The Radiant Sun and those of us named on the evelope take the orc's boat and follow the orc's hand gestures to where we should sail.  At 1/2 mile we should be able to see our destination.  At which point The Radiant Sun and The Crestdancer will stay put and the rest of us will continue on.

I do get the feeling we may be the hunted...Reminds me of a star trek episode, Damn you Leif for getting Scott going on the whole Trekkie thing!


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"I apologize, Lord Geoffrey, for my hasty remark.  I never intended to suggest that the lives of your crew were expendable in any way.  In fact, I, you, and all the rest of us owe them a great debt for their remarkable service to you and the Church in manning this noble vessel.  Pray forgive a foolish wizard, Sir?"

OOC:  Mikey, it's MY fault that our DM is sadistic?  Au contraire, mon ami!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> Not to argue with the GM but since I know this GM appreciates when his characters come up with unique solutions, I will belay the point a bit longer.
> 
> Maybe I am splitting hairs, but the invitation merely says follow my man's boat home.  It seems to relate to how we are to find The Count.  Nothing is said of the orc needing to return home except that we are to find 'the party' this way.  Now, it is unlikely we would find it any other way, so maybe we should put the Orc on The Radiant Sun and those of us named on the evelope take the orc's boat and follow the orc's hand gestures to where we should sail.  At 1/2 mile we should be able to see our destination.  At which point The Radiant Sun and The Crestdancer will stay put and the rest of us will continue on.
> 
> I do get the feeling we may be the hunted...Reminds me of a star trek episode, Damn you Leif for getting Scott going on the whole Trekkie thing!




OOC: Certainly a plausible solution. I hope my post was not seen as creativity blocking. I encourage you to think outside the box on this one. Especially if you hope to live long and prosper.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

The orc nods at Geoffrey's words and clicks his heels together. Unless someone stops him, the orc will return to his boat and start to sail. He will not stop anyone from joining him on said boat. He does this without a word.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Radoon*



mleibrock said:


> To Gnurl:
> 
> "I have never said anything to the contrary.  I also believe the CrestDancer is a worthy vessel, why do you think I have said otherwise?
> 
> ...




OOC - Does no one comment in Radoon's idea of the orc?


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl, seeing the orc snap to attention and then make to leave the _Radiant Sun_, will move to block his progress and gesture with his wand that the orc had better stop and lock it up right where he is.  Speaking to Radoon, he says, "There may be something to what you suggest, Radoon.  We certainly need to explore the idea further before our 'guest' here departs."

OOC:  I know I posted to this thread last night!  Dropped Post Symdrome (DPS) strikes again!  Errr, I DID post last night.  Could I just have forgotten to address the important topic of the orc?  Surely not!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

The orc halts when Gnurl starts waving his wand around. This guy seems to know that wands are dangerous and he is used to doing what he's told.


----------



## Lou (Sep 17, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik breaks his silence, "The Count is likely scrying on us through his servant, so the discussion is moot. Let's take a few minutes to gather what items we wish to carry with us and move out."

Addressing the orc, Zurrik says, "I must get a change of clothes to meet your master. I will return shortly."

Zurrik then moves below deck and changes into a clean silk outfit of bright yellow, a slightly brighter shade than he is currently wearing.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Radoon, what say you to Zurrik's observation about the Count spying on us via scrying?  That doesn't really make any difference to the issue that the Count took Geoffrey's crewmen, and so owes him for that.  For this debt, this orc, while merely of meager value in himself, could at least provide some small value as a crewman to offset Geoffrey's loss.  I think that if this Supposed Count has hostile intentions toward us, then he has certainly had ample opportunity to make an assault with something more formidable than this pissant orc and his flying monkeys!  No, I think it is more likely that this bastard is toying with us to allay his boredom and lonliness, and will only pose a danger to us if we go within his immediate zone of power.   The Wizard Has Spoken."

OOC:  Gnurl winks at Zurrik as he makes this speech, suggesting that he agrees with Zurrik's assessment, but is saying his present words for the benefit of the Count, not his friends.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Radoon*

"You are all my friends and I will follow you to the end.  Let's hope this isn't it."

Radoon will look to H'Roosh,  "Are you ready my nimble friend?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 17, 2008)

In a cold voice Geoffrey says "Master Gnurl Lower your wand..you will thereaten no one under a flag of truce" then calling to one of the officers he says "Please escourt the messenger SAFLEY to his vessel"... Then addressing the assembled party he add "It will be very dangerous waters we go into gentlemen and like always we have little or no information to act upon..Zurick is right though...if we plan on attending we had best take a few moments to prepare.....I propose we reassemble here in thirty minutes to make our final plans then we will follow the orc"


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl stands down as so graciously requested, and moves to head back to the _CreestDancer_, assuming that the line connecting the ships is still in place.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

The officers move to comply with Geoffrey's request. The lines to the Crestdancer are in place and Gnurl and any of his companions can easily make his way back aboard.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Once onboard the _CrestDancer_, Gnurl asks Captain Swabby if he will brew some of his "special tea" for Gnurl.  (Earl Grey  )  He will then go to his stateroom and change tunics, just to be different, and take a seat at the table to wait for his tea.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC: Nice new avatar Leif.

His tea is soon ready. Just the way he likes it.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC:  Thanks!  And did you notice?  It's Selvish U.!    Actually, I have another pic at home that I'm thinking about putting up in place of this one, but then again, this is a nice change, too, so I may keep it for awhile.

"Mmmm, Gooood tea, Cap'n Swabby!!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

[OOOOPS, accidentally posted this here!  It should be in OOC thread.  Sorry.]

OOC:  Today I also learned the difference between an Avatar and a Profile Pic!  Before, I thought they were two names for the same thing, but NOOOOO!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"I am prepared, and I hope as well that we do not go to meet our end.  This servant should go unmolested as Captain Geoffrey has suggested - we are indeed under a flag of truce.  Additionally, I believe that our use of the orc as collateral for the Captain's missing crew would mean little to our 'host.'  We'll need the use of a dinghy if we don't wish to travel with the orc."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will disappear below to clean up and change into something a bit less fragrant and will return within 15 minutes or so to accompany the rest of the away party.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC: So as I understand it the plan is to get dressed up and follow the orc to the dinner party? Will you go ashore in his boat or one of your own. I'm sure the Radiant Sun has a longboat suitable for making a half mile journey...


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*plans*

OOC - I think that is the plan but Geoffrey will need to chime in here to verify.  Now are all 3 boats going to proceed to the 1/2 mile from the destination?  Or will we leave the others here?  Personally I don't like the idea of leaving the boats in the middle of the sea for pirates.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Captain Swabby is already under orders to move the _CrestDancer_ along with the _Retribution_ to our "destination."  Gnurl will stay aboard the _CrestDancer_ on the way there.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2008)

Returning from the family area below deck Geoffrey appears to have armend himself and put on his formal armour.  With the group assembled Geoffrey will order the Sun into position 1/2 mile from the designated landing area/ "We can either take my barge or we can take several longboats..does anyone have a preference?


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Cap'n Swabby!  I presume that we have a ship's boat aboard to use for going ashore?  I'll be needing it, please."  When Gnurl sees the group disembark from the _Radiant Sun_ (oops, did I accidentally call it the _Retribution_ yesterday?  Eeek!) he will also cast off in the _CrestDancer_'s boat to join them ashore.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

Near sunset lookouts report a sighting of land. An island that cannot be found on the charts of either ship is just to the north. The island is not large perhaps a three quarters of a mile wide and two and a half miles long. At one end stands an impressive fortified manor house. The imposing structure is dark and only a couple of people can be seen about. There is a slightly sheltered lagoon in front of the house with a dock at which a couple of small boats are tied up. The cleared area around the house is fairly small with a carefully tended garden. The rest of the island appears wild and overgrown. The trees are massive. A wall seperates the bulk of the island from the manor. 

OOC: Is everyone going ashore? Casting any spells or taking special precautions or equipment?


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

As soon as he disembarks from the _CrestDancer_, Gnurl will send Featherwind aloft to scout the island, look for any threatensing creatures, especially any that seem to have prepared an unwelcome welcome for us, but, since the island is so small and her senses so keen, I am hoping that she can cover most or all of the island by the time I reach the shore.

OOC:  As always, Gnurl cast _Greater Mage Armor_ on himself as soon as he woke up and prepared spells.  He is carrying his standard adventuring kit with him which includes everything he is likely to need (everything on his character sheet).


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 18, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will only take his dagger filled pack.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

Featherwind returns almost immediately looking frightened. The shapes of some very large birds can be seen circling behind her. She speaks to Gnurl in an excited series of hoots and whistles. [sblock]"Those birds are big, nasty and hungry. I think there are some sort of big cats on the island too. I only saw a few people, orcs I think, all close to the house."[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling,*

Gnurl now signals Cap'n Swabby with Featherwind's oservations, and tells him to let the _Radiant Sun_ know what we know, so they can make any preparations Geoffrey wants, and just so that we all know what's what.  Gnurl will tell the other landing party himself when they reach the beach.  "Hey, guys, I sent Featherwind ahead to spy the place out for us, and she said there are big, nasty and hungry birds on the island, and she thinks there are some sort of big cats on the island too. She only saw a few people, orcs she thinks, and they are all close to the house."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

*The Hunt*

Before they step ashore Geoffrey will offer to cast bless weapon with a 4 hour duration for any who wishes it.....

"It appears our host has an interesting seat of power"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*Radoon*



J. Alexander said:


> Before they step ashore Geoffrey will offer to cast bless weapon with a 4 hour duration for any who wishes it.....
> 
> "It appears our host has an interesting seat of power"




I'll definitely take you up on that Geoffrey.  Is it good for just one weapon or would you be able to bless this entire pack of knives?"


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 66/66*

Never one to turn down magical aid, Zurrik says, "I will accept such aid." Zurrik presents his bastard sword _Warlock's Edge_ for enchanting.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

OCC: I think we need a dm ruling on the bag of knives....i think is thould work as you can bless multiple missles...

"Geoffrey will produce several scrolls and begin the process


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl arrives on the beach while the guys are making preparations like enchanting weapons.  His morning star already being enchanted, he looks at his dagger, considers offering if for enchantment briefly, and then says, "Nahh," and grasps his wand instead.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

OOC: Feeling magnanimous, I'll allow the spell to work on the whole bag of daggers. 

Stepping onto the dock from your respective boats, you find it solidly constructed and well maintained. A stone path leads from the end of the dock to some steps that lead up to a large covered porch on the front of the house. An orc in uniform similar to that of the messenger seems to be waiting at the front door of the house for you. While there is no overt threat to you, it is obvious that there are murder holes in the ceiling of the covered porch and that armed men are behind the fortified area above watching you from the time you approached the island. The large birds can be circling high overhead, presumably to make sure no one else is trying to slip ashore. 

As you top the steps the orc greets you, "Welcome gentlemen to the residence of Count Valdimyr Zarovych. Please come in." The orc glances west at the darkening sky and raps on the door. With an audible 'clank' a massive iron bar is drawn inside and the door swing open on well oiled hinges. It is as dark as a tomb inside, but almost immediately there is a flare of light as a guard lights a torch from a tindertwig. He holds it to another mounted on the wall and preceeds you a narrow switchback hall an entry room again designed for defense with arrow slits and murderholes. The stone floor rings hollowly in a way that suggests pits below. However, once you pass the massive doors leaving the entry area the stark militarism gives way to a more comfortable rustic decor. 

Soon you find yourselves in a spacious dining hall that could be envy of any country house in the Empire. It is decorated with the stuffed heads of numerous beasts and monsters as well as weapons including rifles and blunderbusses, paintings and tapestries of hunting scenes and an enormous antler chandelier. The room is lit from above and by a fire in the huge hearth as well as candles on the table. There are no windows suggesting that this in an interior room. There are three doors in addition to the one you came through. The places at the table would suggest that in additional to yourselves you will be dining with your host and two others. A sideboard is set with glassware, a bucket of ice and numerous bottles of liquor and wine. A pair of small casks have been tapped as well. A tray filled with a yellow and a blue cheese, some thin slices of dark bread and small dark garlicy sausages complete the offerings. 

The orc bows, "The Count will be joining you shortly. Please help yourselves to drinks from the sideboard. We are very informal here."

[sblock=Gnurl]The artwork is of excellent quality and you recognize the artists mark on a couple of pieces as a well known masters. The sausage is of gnomish origin made with garlic, mushrooms and wild boar meat. The selections of wine and liquor are varied and expensive.[/sblock]

[sblock=H'Roosh]As soon as his feet touch the ground here, H'Roosh is immediately aware that this island is like the one where he trained, Chelestra, in that is floats rather than being fixed to the ocean floor.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zurrik]It strikes Zurrik that typically, when one has this kind of wealth there are usually some magical convinces about, but this place seems decidedly unmagical.[/sblock]

[sblock=Radoon]The guards are armed with bows, long orcish hunting knives and spears. They are lightly armored in fine quality studded leather under their uniform tunics. They seem comfortably familiar with their weapons. These are seasoned warriors, none under thirty years old. [/sblock]

[sblock=Geoffrey]Geoffrey does not note any religious symbols good or bad anywhere.[/sblock]

Spot check 15+ [sblock]Amongst the impressive collection of beast and monster heads is one that makes you pause and stare. There can be no doubt that your host is a hunter of considerable skill. The head of a mature green dragon looks down from a place of prominence over the hearth.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl's spot check = 26. I'm assuming that the inside of the mansion is shadowy, so I get the +3 from Featherwind  (1d20+6=26) 

Has Gnurl ever heard of this Zarovych?  
Knowledge (History) check = 24 Knowledge (history) check about Zarovych (1d20+8=24)

As we walk to this room, Gnurl will try to engage the servant in conversation, trying to pump him for information.  He isn't very successful, though, only scoring a 10.  untrained gather info. skill check (1d20+4=10)

Gnurl does not eat or drink anything from this place.  "Thanks, but I just stuffed myself before I came here!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20 5=11)

OOC - How could I miss the dragon head...

Radoon will prepare himself a rum on the rocks and help himself to some cheese.

_If I am going to die here, I might as well enjoy the food._


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

*The Hunter*

Geoffrey will make his way to the side board and pour himself a light refreshement using detect poisnion on it just in case.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

Gnurl's attempts to talk up the servant only reveal that the wild hare is particularly good this evening. The count's name sounds only vaguely familiar. Perhaps some minor branch of the royal family of the shield lands way back in history. He can't quite place it. 

Radoon finds the cheese is excellent as is the rum. 

Geoffrey detects no poison in the room. 

Perhaps to ally the suspicions of the guests, the servant pours himself a mug of dark ale from one of the casks and pops a morsel of sausage into his mouth. He grins at Gnurl, "As I said, we are pretty informal here."


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik will sample several items but as is his usual manner, he will eat next to nothing.  He appears to be nursing a mug of ale.

OOC: Spot check 8


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

OOC: That damned dragon is turning into a white elephant. 

Zurrik finds the ale is likely orcish in origin and quite strong, but good.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

As he steps onto the island, H'Roosh whispers discretely to Geoffrey:

"This island is afloat, and quite possibly mobile.  If you have a way to do so, you should signal the ships to follow us in case the island begins to 'drift.'"

In the Manor House:

H'Roosh moves gracefully into the room and makes a brief surveillance, doing a slight double take as he notices the head of a mature green dragon gracing the wall.

He partakes only lightly of the refreshments, and takes nothing alcoholic.

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20+12=24[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

Taking Hrooshis advice..Geoffrey will inform the chancellor of the islands charestics ..


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2008)

Suddenly a door opens opposite the one you entered through. A chill breeze with an earthy scent to it blows into the room causing candles to flicker momentarily as the light stabilizes a tall dark figure enters the room with another younger man at his side. The man is tall and muscular. His skin and hair are fair and his eyes a pale blue. He wears a tailored jacket of khaki cloth over a blue shirt that matches his eyes. His trousers are covered with dark leather brush guards in front. At his hips are a pistol and a long curved sword. His stout boots seem a good match for the islands jungle terrain. The younger man at his side is similarly clad in hunting clothes and there is enough similarity in their appearance to suggest a familial relationship. 

The two orcs in the room turn and bow with a click of the heels as the man enters. He makes his way to the sideboard and pours some whiskey into a tumbler with a couple of cubes of ice. Then he says, "Welcome to my home gentlemen. I am Count Zarovych and this is my Nephew Wilhelm. Thank you for joining me this evening." He turns to Geoffrey. "Captain, I presume you'd like to see your men before we go any further? If you would be so good as to come with me. I'll leave Wilhelm to entertain your friends. It won't take a moment as they are nearby." He motions to a different door than either the one you used or the one he came through. The orc servant opens it and you note that the kitchen is beyond it as you approach.


----------



## Lou (Sep 20, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik takes a step forward as Geoffrey moves with the Count and then stops as if waiting for something. If Geoffrey turns back, then Zurrik will move to greet the nephew and stay at his side until Geoffrey returns. If Geoffrey does not turn back, then Zurrilk will follow the Count and Geoffrey to see the crewmen.

OOC:  Zurrik's law enforcement training compels him to want to see more of the house as well as see for himself that the kidnap victims are healthy.


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl also makes as if to follow Zurik and Geoffrey.  "It just wouldn't do to have the party become separated, now, would it?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2008)

*The Hunted*

Not pleased at all with the offer to seperate the party Geoffrey will none the less say "I do belive it is allright for me to go alone with the count...gentlemen..he is after all a sporting man...and to take his prey unawares or in the symbalance of truce i think would go against his desire...however your concern is deeply appreciated"


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"As you wish, Sir."  Gnurl puts out an arm to restrain Zurrik as well, and they turn back to rejoin the rest of the party.


----------



## Lou (Sep 20, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Feeling Gnurl's pull, Zurrik will turn his attention back to the nephew. 

After the Count leaves, "How are you sir?  How is it that your uncle seems to know so much about us?"  Zurrik looks the nephew directly in the eye?

[Sblock=OOC]
Now that Zurrik has had the opportunity to look the Count over front and back, any magic?  What about the nephew?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2008)

[sblock=Geoffrey]With a smile that is somewhat unnerving, the count leads you through the kitchen and up a flight of stairs to one of the towers. He stops before a small iron door. Moving aside a slit he encourages you to have a look. The men are inside a cell with a couple of small slitted windows being the only openings other than the door though which you look. They seem restless, but largely unharmed. The Count shuts the slit. "As you can see the men are fine. They will receive a fine meal as will you. After dinner we'll discuss terms for their return. Until then, let us rejoin the others." [/sblock]

[sblock=Zurrik]Both men wear magic armor and protective items as well as magic weapons.[/sblock]

Wilhelm smiles, "My uncle is a very perceptive person. He can learn much from a simple conversation. A brief chat with your men told him a great deal."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 20, 2008)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> [sblock=Geoffrey]With a smile that is somewhat unnerving, the count leads you through the kitchen and up a flight of stairs to one of the towers. He stops before a small iron door. Moving aside a slit he encourages you to have a look. The men are inside a cell with a couple of small slitted windows being the only openings other than the door though which you look. They seem restless, but largely unharmed. The Count shuts the slit. "As you can see the men are fine. They will receive a fine meal as will you. After dinner we'll discuss terms for their return. Until then, let us rejoin the others." [/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Zurrik]Both men wear magic armor and protective items as well as magic weapons.[/sblock]
> 
> Wilhelm smiles, "My uncle is a very perceptive person. He can learn much from a simple conversation. A brief chat with your men told him a great deal."




Radoon tries to hold back a choke on his beverage as he hears this.

"I wouldn't call stealing men from their duties, torturing information from them and holding them against their will perceptive, odd that you do."


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl smirks at Radoon's words, and looks like he wants to say something, but he thinks better of it, and remains quiet.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2008)

The younger man smiles at Radoon. "Brave words fueled of ignorance. Those men have not been tortured, and they will only be held a little while. Have a drink and try to enjoy the food. You'll have plenty of opportunity to vent your anger later."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2008)

*The Hunter*

When he returns to the room Geoffrey will report to the others...telling him that his men are fine and apparently unharmed.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl breathes a sigh of relief at Geoffrey's good news, but continues to wonder just what sort of mischief they have managed to involve themselves with THIS time.....


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2008)

Another man enters the room. I grizzled old orc who looks as tough as the rhino hide armor he wears. He is obviously of advanced years with white hair and considerably more scars than teeth, but somehow you suspect he's still got a bite. "Sorry I'm late, had to be sure the canines were ready." The count smiles fondly at the old fellow. "Thank you Oolag," he responds. "Gentlemen, this is my chief huntsman, Oolag Brightknife." 

The Count has a seat followed by Oolog and Wilhelm. "Please gentlemen, be seated. I'm sure you are eager to see what have this evening." 

A servant brings out a ceviche of fresh fish, shrimp, crab, avacado and tomato in citrus juice served with fried strips of plantain to be used like bread. A bottle of crisp white wine from the mountains of the Bronhelm is opened and poured to accompany the dish. The wine is a vintage reserve of an excellent year. It escapes no ones notice that the Count and his Nephew do not receive any food or wine, only water. Oolag uses a hunting knife to rake a little of the ceviche onto a strip of plantain and takes a hearty bite. The Count says, "I speared the sea bass myself very early this morning while my men caught the other seafood. The avacado, plantains, lime and oranges grow wild on the island while we cultivate the tomatoes. I do hope you like it." 

OOC: Knowledge history roll 15+ [sblock]The Brightblade tribe of orcs is one of the three so called 'undefeated' tribes who were never fully conquered by the dwarves or in later human wars. However, the tribe was very nearly wiped out because of its obstinate posture.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl knows all about the Brightblade orcs:  Knowledge check = 28 Knowledge(History) check while at dinner. (1d20+8=28)

"Oolag, you must be very proud of your 'Undefeated' heritage, but I am curious how it came about that you are employed by a non-orc?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2008)

*Radoon*

_Hmmm. very early this morning yet is not eating..._

OOC - Are there any reflective surfaces in this room?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2008)

Oolag grins, "Indeed, my people were brave and bold. However, they can't pay what the Count does. The opportunities we've had and the things we've done with the Count have been far beyond what we might have accomplished back home."

[sblock=Radoon]There are no mirrors in the room. What metal and glass surfaces there are tend to be patterned or adorned rather than shiny. Turning his knife carefully, Radoon can't manage to catch the Count's reflection in his blade, but it may simply be a matter of too little light...[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik tastes the food, but does not eat much. Zurrik appears to be studying the heads on the wall. "Did you take all of these yourself, Count Zarovych?"

OOC: LOL-My first thoughts had been either a vampire or the Island of Dr. Moreau.

[sblock=Scotley]
Zurrik will keep track of who is in the room, where they are, what they are doing, and locations of exits and windows. Zurrik will also be on the lookout for evidence of magic.

Zurrik does not have Kn(history) skill. Unless this is applicable to the Western Reach, Zurrik does not know.
Kn(local-Western Reach) check (1d20+5=18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2008)

*Radoon*

Having only heard of the lore of vampires at the various bars he frequents but never having seen or been near one that he knows of, he will pull up whatever clothes he has near his neck area.

As he drinks his beverage, he will try and discretely make his rounds to the other members of the party and whisper to them his suspicions of the count being a vampire.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=Zurrik]With knowledge skills you aren't really supposed to be able to make a check without at least a rank in the skill, but I generally let you go ahead and roll a d20+int mod. for things like this. There are no windows in the room. There are four doors, one you came in through, one that leads to the kitchen, one the count and his nephew used, and one the Orc came through. The people in the room consist of the Count, his Nephew Wilhelm, Oolag the Orc and the Orc who first welcomed you to the house who is now serving as wine steward. Two other orcs are acting as servers bringing in food. There are at least two more at work in the kitchen. You saw at least three Orcs outside, but it is unclear if any of these might be the same ones working in the kitchen.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2008)

Lou said:


> Zurrik tastes the food, but does not eat much. Zurrik appears to be studying the heads on the wall. "Did you take all of these yourself, Count Zarovych?"
> [/sblock]




"Yes, actually, these are some of my better ones. I've been an avid hunter for years. My Nephew helped on some of these and of course faithful Oolag and his team helped me as well. I'm particularly proud of the Dragon of course." He points to the massive head of a mature green dragon above the fireplace. "I bagged much of the game that will be served this evening as well. Nothing terrible exotic for this meal though the main course will be a wild boar who was most tenacious. I was disappointed to find the dragon was really quite unpalatable."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2008)

A soup of mushrooms and summer squash is next. A pleasant red table wine accompanies this course. It does not appear to be of any special vintage or origin, but proves to be a nice pairing with the soup. Again the Count and Wilhelm do not partake.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*



Scotley said:


> Oolag grins, "Indeed, my people were brave and bold. However, they can't pay what the Count does. The opportunities we've had and the things we've done with the Count have been far beyond what we might have accomplished back home."



"You say 'we' as if your entire tribe is employed by the Count!  Surely that can't be what you really mean, is it?  Does his generosity extend even as far as this?"  Gnurl looks somewhat surprised as he begins to enjoy the mushroom and squash soup, and the wine.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2008)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "Yes, actually, these are some of my better ones. I've been an avid hunter for years. My Nephew helped on some of these and of course faithful Oolag and his team helped me as well. I'm particularly proud of the Dragon of course." He points to the massive head of a mature green dragon above the fireplace. "I bagged much of the game that will be served this evening as well. Nothing terrible exotic for this meal though the main course will be a wild boar who was most tenacious. I was disappointed to find the dragon was really quite unpalatable."




As The Count gestures to the Dragon, Radoon thinks to himself..."How did I not see that?"  He then begins to wonder if the drinks are drugged and will switch to water.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 22, 2008)

*The Hunter*

Goeffrey will remian silent and listen to the conservation around him. As the courses are served Geoffrey will call upon the skills necessary to move food about the plate in the semblance of eating while consuming very litte...fully expecting the count to pick uip on it.

"I take it then you serve as his Grace's Beaters, when he hunts" He finally inquires of the orc.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2008)

"Sometimes, it all depends upon the game in question. At other times we scout or track. Other game is so dangerous we merely maintain the camp and bear the gear."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2008)

Leif said:


> "You say 'we' as if your entire tribe is employed by the Count!  Surely that can't be what you really mean, is it?  Does his generosity extend even as far as this?"  Gnurl looks somewhat surprised as he begins to enjoy the mushroom and squash soup, and the wine.




"Those of us who serve the Count are all of the Brightblade tribe. The Brightblades can certainly be found elsewhere, but those of us in the Count's service have been very fortunate."


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"I see," says Gnurl, "That must be a very good arrangement for all concerned, then."  Gnurl begins to wonder just how many orcs are in the count's "service," but he'll not say anymore for now.


----------



## Lou (Sep 23, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"You must travel extensively to hunt this wide a variety of game. I must admit to being at a loss to place the name.. Where do you call home, apart from this island?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2008)

"Ah, the island is my only home. The thing is this island has some very unique properties that make it ideal for my hunting excursions." He seems content to leave the subject with that cryptic remark. 

Another course comes out just now, a small pie of game birds and potatoes. The wine this time is blush Chablis.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

OOC:  Gnurl will taste each wine that is brought to him, but he is mostly drinking from his water glass.  It wouldn't do to have impaired judgment.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2008)

Another course soon follows, the main course of wild boar. Each person receives a section of short ribs, a piece of tenderloin and a nice chop all on a bed of mashed sweet potato. The wine is a claret. "I'm particularly fond of this wine. A friend of mine who has several vineyards in the Western Reach used to blend it special for me from the best of all his fields. It has been aging for some years in my cellar." This time he nods for a glass and inhales deeply and smiles though he does not drink. "Ah it is aging very well." Those of you who taste it find it to be extremely good. 

"So gentlemen what brings you out here? Your course would suggest a trip to the border isles. I am just returning from a successful hunting trip there myself."


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl, seeing the host does not even taste the wine, will immediately stop  pretending to even inhale the vapors from it that might have who-knows-what effect upon a person!  "Our business, Sir, is our own.  But since you have been so gracious to us, I will tell you of our errand:  we are on an expedition to prepare nautical charts for our patron.  Interestingly, this island does not appear on any of the previous charts from which we are working.  Have you an explanation for that glaring, inexcusable omission?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2008)

He smiles indulgently, "It could well be on several charts, for the island has some rather unique properties. It can be moved. I have slowed it, but we are in fact moving slowly even now. Do not be alarmed, we are not moving so fast that your ships cannot keep pace with us handily."

"So, charting for your patron you say? Would that be the church? For the Radiant Sun seems an unusual vessel for such work."


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"I fear, Sir, that I have told you all that I am liberty to say.  I leave the remainder to your wise and very observant senses," says Gnurl with a wink.  "But I would hear more of this fascinating island and the source of its mobility.  If you don't mind my asking, how does it move, actually, and did you enchant the island yourself (for I presume that magic is its ultimate power source?), or did you come into possession of it after it had already gained this seemingly miraculous ability?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2008)

With a knowing look he responds to Gnurl's questions. "As to how it works I can't say exactly, for I am not great magister such as yourself, but a simple hunter. I discovered it long ago on one of my hunts. It can be controlled by a strong willed individual who knows its secrets. There are other interesting properties as well. The island can summon a wide variety of strange and marvelous creatures. A great boon to one such as myself. For it allows me to hunt a splendid variety of exotic game without ever leaving home."

OOC: Those of you who choose to use sense motive on the count discover that his is being remarkably candid. While he is certainly trying to find out more about you, there is no duplicity in him.


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl seems surprised, "And just what, good sir, makes you think that I know aught of the Art?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 26, 2008)

*Radoon*

Being a no-nonsense type of guy, Radoon will interrupt Gnurl's conversation...

"OK, enough with the nice-a-ties already...why are we here you ask, well, you've taken it upon yourself to steal our men and why is it you are not drinking this wine if it was made especially for you?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl breathes a sigh of relief and given  Radoon a subtle wink for coming to his rescue.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2008)

The Count nods, "I suppose you are entitled to a little explanation on my part. The simple reason I am not drinking the wine or partaking of the food is that it will make me quite ill. I am no longer able to eat or drink. I have come to learn that sometimes the prey gets the better of the hunter. I have not always come out on top in my hunts." He makes a placating open handed gesture. "Now good sailor I am sorry if my questions have offended you. I was merely trying to make polite dinner conversation. If my not eating has given you cause for concern I am quite sorry. I assure you the food and wine are of the finest quality and have in no way be poisoned or corrupted."


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

OOC:  Where's a Paladin with that _Detect Evil_ at will ability when you need one?  This guy still gives me the galloping creeps!


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2008)

*the Count*

Geoffrey will remain silent as the conservation flows about him as if lost in thougth..


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)

*The Proposal*

After a palate cleansing salad of greens and a simple, but pleasant dressing, a dessert is next. A rich confection of chocolate, heavy cream and pastry with strong coffee and a sweet dessert wine concludes the meal. 

Snifters of brandy are poured and the dishes cleared. "I hope you gentlemen have enjoyed my hospitality. Now I shall tell you what I offer. I hold several of your men. I will have my people return them to your ship just after dawn fed, rested and unharmed as long as you do not return to this house or try to free them before that time. However, there is a catch to this deal. If you wish to have these men returned safely, you'll have to participate in a little sport. I plan a hunt on the other side of the wall tonight. The quarry will either be your men or yourselves. If you choose not to participate I shall see you returned to your ships safely. The island will move and it is highly unlikely that you will ever be able to find it again. I shall hunt your men, but I don't expect it will be very good sport. It is very unlikely that they will survive. You gentlemen I expect will make much more interesting sport. The rules are simple. It is now nine-thirty. You will leave this room and proceed downstairs where you will find three tunnels leading to the other side of the wall. Beyond the wall the island is wild and stocked with a variety of game. Some of these you might well call monsters. You need only survive until dawn, at which time you will be allowed to return to your ship. If you survive I will even let you pick a treasure from among the things I have recovered from previous such hunts. I shall not begin my hunt until the stroke of midnight. The sun should rise just after 6 in the morning. I will be assisted by my nephew, my master of the hunt, two additional orc gameskeepers so that there our five hunters and five hunted and of course the hounds. The rules are simple, I encourage you to use any tricks and powers you might have, but you may not leave the walled portion of the island by means magical or physical, nor may you enlist any help from your ships. If you have summoning magics that call creatures that is acceptable. You may not return to this side of the wall and the house or attempt to free your men. You may not attack any of my gamesmen who are not part of the hunt. They will not be on the other side of the wall anyway. Any violation of the spirit of these rules will result in the death of your men. The three tunnels lead to three different places on the island and each presents a unique challenge to be overcome. I will not know which way you took and will come through the gate rather than a tunnel fording you a chance to hide should you chose that approach. There are several dangerous creatures on the island and I do not know or exactly what they will be. So my own efforts will be hampered as well lest you feel you do not have a sporting chance. Are there any questions before we begin? What is your choice? Will you join me in this bit of sport or abandon your men?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl gasps at the outlandish audacity of this man!  "Let me see if I understand you fully, O Great Count.  You have 'graciously invited' us here, plied us with a delicious meal, superb wine, and memorable sweets only to tempt us into agreeing so submit to something as preposterous as your hunt?  You, Sir, are truly mad. Mad, mad, mad, and I say again:  MAD!  But, since you seem to have us over a barrel, and I know that my good friend Geoffrey will not stand for the sacrifice of his crewmen under these or any other circumstances, for my part, I say, 'Let the games begin!' "

"Oh, one more thing Count:  You seem to have great faith in your ability to successfully conclude this hunt.  You might do well to revise that notion, because I can virtually promise you that even in the unlikely event that you manage to survive, you will no longer enjoy meals such as the one you have just provided for us.  No, Sir, you will be drinking all of your meals through a straw at best."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)

The count smiles and claps the Gnome on the shoulder. "That is a most excellent spirit sir! I hope you'll manage to enjoy this. You may well turn the tables on me and the hunter become the hunted. I look forward to a most rousing and challenging evening. Best of luck to you."  The old Orc, Oolag also gets up and wishes you all a good hunt. The nephew, Wilhelm is more subdued, but clearly excited as well. He also bids you good hunting. Somewhere deep in the undercroft of the house a dog gives a howl of anticipation or excitement.


----------



## Lou (Oct 1, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik smiles at Gnurl's outburst.  _This is going about as well as I expected, _thinks Zurrik.  _What will the others say?  If I knew these men better, I'd be tempted to just start blasting right now._


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl avoids the Count's touch deftly, and withdraws out of his reach.  "No offense intended, really, but this Gnome don't play that game!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

_A test of skill, then.  A chance to redeem myself after the disgrace of succumbing to the temptation of the sea creature._

"Very well, sir, I accept your challenge.  Though if your desire is truly a fair hunt - a test of your skills against ours - you should forego the use of your hounds.  Else you are relying on _their_ abilities rather than on your own.  As well, they throw the numbers in your favor."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2008)

The Count seems to consider H'Roosh's suggestion seriously. "Your suggestion has merit, but I must reject it. My gameskeepers are far inferior to your own skills, even noble Oolag would not be a fair match for the weakest among you. The hounds merely balance this inequity."  

He looks in turn from Radoon to Zurrik and finally to Geoffrey. "Two have agreed, what say the rest of you? Please gentlemen, the time you waste in consideration is time that you  could use before midnight."


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl looks somewhat affronted, and says, "Take careful note, Crazy Count," (OOC: Count Chocula?) (IC: ) "that my agreement to your Scheme of Utter Insanity is conditioned upon the Noble Geoffrey's agreement to same!  The crewmen that you kidnapped were in his employ.  If he feels no cumpulsion to go through with this exercise, then neither do I!"


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 2, 2008)

*busy*

OOC - Scott, I will get a post up tonight, sorry i have been really busy the past couple days.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2008)

*The Hunt*

bowing his head Geoffrey says "I have no other choice but to agree to your terms but I would ask the following" Gesturing to the party he says "It is not fair to ask these men to risk life and limb for members of my crew....if it is possible i ask that they be given a pass on this test...the second..I request that i be allowed to send several letters to my ship"


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 3, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon wonders aloud without realizing he is doing so, "Why wait till midnight, why not let the killing start here and now.  I think our odds may be better right here."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2008)

"Very noble of you Captain, but I fear that you alone would not be a very exciting hunt. Your companions will make it much more interesting. Write your letters and I will have my man deliver them, but consider that the time you take to do so is time you could use." He turns to Radoon with a sinister smile, "My entire household would come to my aid here. I have some rather interesting defenses that I'd be happy to test out on you if that is your preference. I tell you fairly that your chances are better as the playing field is much more level out in the wilds of the island. However, I cannot stop you if you prefer an early death." You note that at this threat the various servants have assembled at the doors their hands near their weapons. "I believe the final word is yours Zurrik."


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

To Geoffrey, Gnurl says, "I am grateful for the kind words just now spoken by you, my friend, but I, and I daresay none of us here, would abandon you at this juncture to face this madman alone.  We are a team, wedded, as it were, to the same fate, and we would not and we shall not abandon you now!  If he is lucky enough to send one or more of us into the great beyond, then so be it.  We understood that we faced such a risk when we signed on together and intermingled our fates, for better or for worse.  Sheesh, I've got to quit talking like that or one of you numbskulls is going to try to kiss me!  Let's go get ready and kill us a Count!"


----------



## Lou (Oct 3, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik stares at the count, his nephew, and his men as the discussion comes to a close. Turning back to the Count as he is addressed, "I am ready to move out when the others are."

As if in passing, Zurrik says, "I don't suppose you would interested in a more challenging hunt than just the five of us? Since you wouldn't be able to set the rules, it would be much more difficult, of course." Zurrik stares mockingly at the Count.

[sblock=OOC]
Zurrik has been trying to isolate the magical items being worn by the count and his nephew. Still no magic from the orcs?

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 3, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon turns to the count as he starts speaking, a surprised look in his face.  "Sorry, sometimes my thoughts have a habit of finding an exit.  I guess we are just lucky some still reside in my thoughts.

You say, you desire a challenge, well then, the more you know of your enemy the better chance you have a defeating said opponent.  You have obviously had time to question the prisoners of us yet we know nearly nothing of you.  Would you care to enlighten us with some of your let's said 'undead' powers?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"I am also keen to learn what Arcane capabilities exist among your trained monkeys...uh...henchmen, and yourself."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2008)

"My men are trained as gamekeepers, adept at moving and surviving in the wild. They assist rather than take the game and so have little need of magic. As to my own skills, I am a hunter, and so is my nephew. We prefer to use our own skills and abilities and rely little on the use of magic items. Mainly protection for ourselves and a some weapons to ease the suffering of our quarry." He gestures toward a door. "If there is nothing further?" 

[sblock=Zurrik]After careful observation you are confident that both men wear magical chain shirts of some sort. These are potent items (+3 or better). The Count's sword and pistol both radiate magic as well. The sword more so (quite powerful at least +5) than the pistol. Both men wear magic rings. Each of the Orcs has a magic crossbow bolt of some potency. No doubt an unpleasant surprise for any who choose to make trouble within the house. Wilhelm occasionally reaches into a jacket pocket to touch some object of power. Perhaps a wand or rod of some sort. [/sblock]

[sblock=Geoffrey]Not that you need to be told this as I'm sure you more than suspect. But both the count and his nephew are undead of some sort. The orcs however are not.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl clears his little throat, stands, and prepares to meet his doom.  "Oh, criminy!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2008)

The Orc who first greeted you at the door leads you down a winding stair. At the bottom is a small room with three passages leading toward the far side of the island. He bids you good luck and goes back up. 

The first passage is warm and humid and smells vaguely of some beast. Glowing lichen clings to the walls casting a very dim light. The middle passage has a pair of dice carved into the stone above it. The third passage is cool, dark and silent. 

The clatter of keys in the lock at the top of the stairs above suggests that the only way to go is one of the tunnels. There is little of interest in the room, but you could search it if you choose.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"My vote is for the beastly-smelling, best lit passage, and I really tend to shy away from that cool, dark thing.  The dice above the second passage makes me think that it's a crap-shoot whether we'll survive it or not.  Any other thoughts, anyone?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"I'll go wherever the group chooses.  I do believe we should all stay together.  Splitting up would make it more difficult - or a longer process - to catch us all, but we fight most effectively as a team, the strength of each compensating for weakness in another.  Besides, it's just downright scary being on your own, or with one other, and not knowing what's happened to your comrades."

The normally reserved (inscrutable) monk looks somewhat discomfited after this uncharacteristically revealing statement, and subsides to silence.


----------



## Lou (Oct 5, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil*

While looking to Lord Vasa, Zurrik says, "The Count and his nephew Wilhelm carry a wide variety of powerful magic items, while the orcs appear to each carry only a special crossbow bolt, perhaps of slaying. Both men wear magical chain shirts with moderate magical auras, similar to what we wear, perhaps slighly stronger. The Count's sword has a much stronger aura, while his pistol also has a moderate aura. Both men wear magic rings. Wilhelm appears to carry some hidden object of power, perhaps a wand or rod of some sort. I suspect he may have been modifying their appearance in some way. 

What sort of hunter is sickened by food? What are they?"

Zurrik draws _Warlock's Edge_ and holds it low. The ease with which the sword exits its scabbard makes Zurrik grin slightly. He clearly is more comfortable with the sword in his hand.

"Whichever path we choose, we need to start moving so we can set a defensive perimeter 'out there' somewhere."


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 6, 2008)

*Radoon*

"I agree, H'Roosh, we should stay together and I think in this case, none of us would want to be alone.  I am especially uneasy with the use of such magic, I consider it an unfair advantage - though with Geoffrey, we even our odds a bit.

I vote for the warm, humid path as well."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 8, 2008)

Warm and humid works


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"So, if we're in general agreement about taking the warm, humid, beastly-smelling, best-lighted route, then let us get some distance between us and here and get through this ordeal."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

Suiting his own actions to Gnurl's words, H'Roosh starts up the warm, dank pathway.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Thankful that someone else is going first, Gnurl falls in behind H'Roosh and heads down the selected passageway on the Genasi's heels.


----------



## Lou (Oct 9, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 66/66 AC 25*

With two already on the move, Zurrik will herd the rest of the group into the dank tunnel. "We need to stay together until an appropriate spread defense location is found. Anyone have any thoughts on how best to survive until dawn?"

"Wait, hold up! I have an idea. If the dogs are loosed down here to select the tunnel we took, we need to cause the dogs some problems. Let's move up and down all three tunnels for the first 100 ft. before we take this tunnel. I'll bring up the rear using my special ability. We should all move down and back in the other two tunnels for at least 100 ft. Feel free to spit on the ground and brush against the walls so the dogs get scent in the other two tunnels." Zurrik smiles.


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Good idea, Zurrik, but let's not ALL waste time going down each tunnel.  Two of us go down one of the others, and two go down the remaining one, all will go about one hundred yards, scratch around and urinate, and then come back.  That should give the dogs a treat!  I suppose it would be asking too much for you to work up a good, stinky bm, wouldn't it Zurrik?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: So let me see if I understand the plan. H'Roosh starts down the first passage and Gnurl follows then a suggestion is made that you should move down each of the other passages to confuse the dogs. There are two other passages, so H'Roosh, Radoon and Geoffrey down one and Zurrik and Gnurl the other? Go 100 yards, urinate, defaecate or otherwise try to leave a scent and return to pursue the first passage as a group. Since there have been some changes in the group we should talk marching order. All three passages are your classic 10' wide stone corridor.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC:  That, indeed, was Gnurl's latest suggestion, but no one else has yet said 'yea' or 'nay' to it.

Suggested Marching Order?

Radoon Zurik
Geoffrey Zurik's Cohort
Gnurl
H'Roosh

is that everybody?


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 10, 2008)

*Radoon*

I think that idea is fine, though with the use of magic, I don't know how much it will really help.  I would like to get out beyond the tunnels and find some high ground.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2008)

The idea to confuse the dogs has great merit..but i fear we must hurry...we also must decide if we wish to assume a defensive stance or go on the offensive...geoffrrey says


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 66/66 AC 25*



Leif said:


> OOC: That, indeed, was Gnurl's latest suggestion, but no one else has yet said 'yea' or 'nay' to it.
> 
> Suggested Marching Order?
> 
> ...




OOC: Zurrik doesn't have a cohort.... I think it's just the 5 of us.

IC: It's just a couple of 100 feet to cause the dogs to get confused as to which route we took initially. It should take more than a couple of minutes. I can teleport short distances at will, so I can teleport back to here and then teleport down the passage.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Do it, or don't do it, as you wish, but we need to get our butts _moving_ now!  'Time is,' as they say, 'a-wastin'!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"Zurrik, do your thing.  Catch up quickly - if you're not with us when we reach the mouth of the tunnel we'll wait for you.  Sing out if you find trouble!"

H'Roosh moves on up the warm and humid tunnel, on high alert.


----------



## Lou (Oct 15, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 66/66 AC 25*

_I guess this is just my doing._ Having walked down the chosen passageway, Zurrik returns to the entry by teleporting. Zurrik moves down the rightmost passage spitting as he goes, counting to 50. At that point, he turns around and moves back to the entry room. Going down the middle passage for a count of 50, Zurrik stops to whiz and then returns to the entry room. Zurrik teleports up the passage after his friends to where he left them. Zurrik then moves quickly to catch up with his friends.

[sblock=OOC]
Zurrik can teleport up to 50' each round using *Flee the Scene*. A mirror image of himself is left behind each time. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl hurries along right on H'Roosh's heels.  "Boy, I hope Zurrik makes it back with us ok!  Or rather, if he gets someone killed because of this little stunt, I hope it's only himself!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2008)

Down the middle tunnel Zurrik makes it just about 15' from a turn in the passage before making his return. There are no obvious threats in the portion of the passage he chooses. 

The second tunnel is very cold and seems to slope downward as he goes. He finds himself moving at a weirdly slow pace just before he uses his power to retreat back to the starting chamber. Finally, he rejoins the group little worse for the trip, though there is a rime of frost on the front of his clothes that melts to dampness in the wet warm passage. 

You all get the eerie sense of hot breath in this tunnel. It is almost as if you are moving into the throat of some great beast. Some of you find yourselves tempted to tap the walls to be sure it is in fact stone about you. The passage is 10' wide and 10' high. It seems to slope up and down a little as you move along. It also turns occasionally a little left or right in a zigzag pattern making it difficult to see more than 40' or so ahead or behind. 

OOC: Marching order is as follows?

Radoon    Zurrik

Geoffrey   Gnurl

     H'Roosh 

Who has light sources?

Spot and Listen checks please.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 18, 2008)

*Radoon*

OOC - That marching order is fine with me and Radoon will poke at the walls to be sure this is still stone we are walking through.

listen check (1d20 7=12)

spot check (1d20 5=18)


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl's spot is a 16 and his listen is a 17
"Huh?  What was that?  Was that you, H'Roosh?  Where are you?  I can't see you.


spot check; listen check (1d20+6=16, 1d20+4=17)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

Spot: 1d20 12=25
Listen: 1d20 10=22


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2008)

OOC: Post coming tonight. Hopefully, Geoffrey and Zurrik will check in by then.


----------



## Lou (Oct 21, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 66/66 AC 25*

Zurrik is holding a sunrod in one hand.

Spot (1d20+2=13) 
Listen (1d20+4=10)

OOC:  Have to have light from somewhere.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2008)

Lou said:


> Zurrik is holding a sunrod in one hand.
> 
> OOC:  Have to have light from somewhere.




OOC: I was beginning to wonder. Could have been a fun encounter in the dark.


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

"Zurrik, remind me to see about crafting a wand of _Continual Flame_ when I get back aboard the _CrestDancer_, will you?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Zurrik, remind me to see about crafting a wand of _Continual Flame_ when I get back aboard the _CrestDancer_, will you?"




OOC: A wand of light or just a couple of continual flame torches makes more sense. Fifty charges worth of permanent torches seems excessive...


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

OOC:  Excellent point, my Good DM!  Gnurl can do that, too, and for much less gold and xp.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 23, 2008)

*Radoon*

It was mentioned before whether we should take an offensive stand or defensive.  If we find a suitable location, I'd like to do both.  Maybe the majority of us could defend the high ground with one wandering around playing Rambo (setting fun traps for our friends).

Scott,

If we find some suitable substrate, Radoon would like to dig a couple holes to bury the hilts of 4 daggers with the sharp ends sticking up.  I was thinking of leaf covered ground but other debris may work as well.  Let me know if we come across something like this.  Also, if we come across any vines, I have some other ideas.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> Let me know if we come across something like this.  Also, if we come across any vines, I have some other ideas.




OOC: Once you get outside, such opportunities will abound. Sorry for the delay. I'll try to get something up today.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2008)

You move down the passage, which appears to be getting wider as you go. The air is thick, humid and decidedly warmer as you proceed. It appears the the passage will open up into some sort of room just at the edge of your light perhaps 60' ahead. There are some barred windows in the walls on both sides of the passage perhaps 40' on. 

[sblock=H'Roosh and Radoon]You notice some odd marks on the walls. They look like scorch marks of some sort. Perhaps there has been fire down here?[/sblock]

[sblock=H'Roosh and Gnurl]Somewhere ahead you hear an odd scrabbling noise like claws moving on stone. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp76/76,AC23*

Gnurl says, "I hear claws on the stone up ahead!  'Ware the front!"  Gnurl will also casually look out a window and see if he can tell what is out there.

[SBLOCK=Scotley, OOC]Does Featherwind sense anything of note?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"There appears to have been some sort of fire down here - there are scorch marks all along the walls.  Perhaps a fire wielding foe?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gnurl says, "I hear claws on the stone up ahead!  'Ware the front!"  Gnurl will also casually look out a window and see if he can tell what is out there.
> 
> [SBLOCK=Scotley, OOC]Does Featherwind sense anything of note?[/sblock]




OOC: You can roll spot and listen for her too. She may need to hoist Gnurl up by the collar in order for him to see through the window anyway.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Gnurl and Featherwind, spot and listen*

Gnurl's spot = 11
Gnurl's listen = 21
Featherwind's spot = -6 (Boy, did I screw up somewhere, or what?)
Featherwind's listen = 24

Gnurl's spot; Gnurl's listen; Featherwind's spot' Featherwind's listen (1d20+6=11, 1d20+4=21, 1d2-+8=-6, 1d20+14=24)

Ok, I see my error for Featherwind's spot check, so here it goes again:
Featherwind's spot = 14, so like it really matters! 
Hopefully this will be done correctly? (1d20+8=14)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2008)

*Boo!*

The group advances cautiously and glancing out the windows see a large room with a high vaulted ceiling. Featherwind comments in a language comprehensible only to Gnurl.

[sblock=Gnurl]It sounds like the claws are moving somewhere on the level above us. [/sblock] 

Gnurl stretches up to peer out a window. He is startled to see a large reptilian head on a long sinuous neck drop into view from above to peer back. The jaws open and a gout of flames blasts through the window. At the same time more heads appear at all the windows and drop down to breath fire from the end of the passage too. In an instant the whole area is filled with gouts of flame. 

OOC: Initiative please. Everyone needs to make DC21 Reflex saves. Damage depends on how many heads are flaming you. H'Roosh faces 21 damage or 10 if he saves. Gnurl and Geoffrey on 9 or 4 if save, Radoon and Zurrik 30 or 15. Actions for round 1? 

Initiative (1d20+1=6)


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

"Eeeek, yumpin' yiminy that's HOT!"

OOC:  Gnurl's save failed, 9 hp damage.  Gnurl takes out his Wand of Magic Missile and fires at one of the fire-breathing heads (J11): 5d4+5 damage from CL10 wand of magic missile = 18hp dam. CL10 Wand of magic missile fired at fire-breating reptile (5d4+5=18)

Gnurl's Initiative = 1d20+1 = 21 ! G's init. (1d20+1=21)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Eeeek, yumpin' yiminy that's HOT!"




OOC: Don't forget to roll initiative...


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

Done and added to post #927.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2008)

*H'Roosh (AC: 22; HP: 72/72)*

H'Roosh's extraordinarily acute senses give him just enough warning to duck under the window sill as the suspended heads belch fire into the room.  As he rises from his crouch, his balled fist shoots up in a powerful uppercut to the chin of the head closest to him.  The force of the blow slams the head up against the top sill of the window, and the serpent's eyes glaze for a moment.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Reflex Save: 1d20 12=32 (H'Roosh _Evades_ all damage).
Initiative: 1d20 4=22

To Hit: 1d20 11=28
To Hit: 1d20 11=22
To Hit: 1d20 6=9

Damage: 2d6 2=6
Damage: 2d6 2=6

I took a little artistic license with the description, and counted one fist blow and the head hitting the ceiling as the two hits.  If the 22 doesn't hit let me know and I'll edit this post.  12 Damage total (6 if the 22 misses).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2008)

*Radoon*

Close but no cigar

reflex save (1d20 7=19)

Radoon is hit hard by the flames, cutting through him and scorching his clothing and skin.  He moves to square H9 and ducks under the sills in the corner hopefully preventing H8, I8 and I9 from attacking him again.

OCC - Scott,  before Radoon acts, are these windows the barred ones you spoke about or are they different?

Now at 32 of 62 HP


initiative roll (1d20 3=17)


----------



## Lou (Oct 27, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 36/66*

Zurrik looks towards a barred window just as the flames come into his face. Unable to evade, Zurrik takes the full blast. Dropping to the floor, Zurrik says, "It's a trap to slow us down. We need to move on if we can."  Zurrik raises Warlock's Edge and blasts the first 'head' he sees.


[sblock=OOC and rolls]

initiative 8
REF save 13 (DC 21)
both were a roll of 3 on the d20, strange.

init; REF save DC21 (1d20+5=8, 1d20+10=13)

OOC: Any evidence the things can leave the barred windows? 
From the spreadsheet, it looks like a hydra surrounding us on 3 sides?

Eldritch Blast +13 7d6 20/x2 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)] 

Atk 23 and Damage 20 (save if hits)

EB atk; dam (1d20+13=23, 7d6=20) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> OCC - Scott,  before Radoon acts, are these windows the barred ones you spoke about or are they different?




ooc: These are the barred ones.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 27, 2008)

*Radoon*

OOC - Scott, 

Could I impose on you for some more information?  Are there indeed sills below the windows for us to hide.  What are the dimensions of the windows?  How big do the rooms the critters are in seem to be?  There seem to be no other exits?  Are the bars metal?  How far away from the windows are the heads?

Thanks!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC: The windows are 4' high and 8' wide with seven steel bars in each one with one cross bar in the middle making the openings between bars just under 12" wide and 24" tall. There is three feet of solid wall (1' thick) above and below each window and 2' between windows. There is just one big room outside the windows. The heads are descending from somewhere above you on long necks. From your current vantage point you can't see the rest of the creature or creatures. The heads are only about 2' from the windows. Essentially, the passage you are in is like a tube leading into the much larger room. Check the map and you'll see there are two other passages out of the big room, but the only visible way forward for you is through the bars or out the end of the passage. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC: The heads are AC22 or 9 touch.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 27, 2008)

*still confused*

Sorry, Scott, I am still confused.  The heads in front of us are behind windows correct?    So, can we see into the room from around the ones in front of us?  Am I correct in saying the creatures have free roam of the larger room we are headed into?

If this is the case, I really think we should go down another hallway, because another hit like that first one and I am toast!


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Way Leif Sees It....*

OOC:  Mike, as I understand it, it's like this hallway is a stone tube inside a larger room.  We're inside the tube.  The Hydra-thingy is outside the tube but in the same overall room as we are.  If we retreat back down the tube, we don't know how far back up the tube this thing can stick its necks to pursue us, but I'm afraid that it will be able to hit us with at least one more volley of firey breath and basically toast more of us than just you.  Gnurl ain't too damn chipper right now his own self!  The problem is that we are all clustered together inside a small area, so the critter is getting the maximum bang for his buck with breath weapons.   We need to hurry our butts on out the end of this tube and spread the heck out as much as we can to minimize the effectiveness of the breath weapons.  Anybody else, besides Scotley of course, care to make any other observations or point out any flaws in my logic?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> Sorry, Scott, I am still confused.  The heads in front of us are behind windows correct?    So, can we see into the room from around the ones in front of us?  Am I correct in saying the creatures have free roam of the larger room we are headed into?
> 
> If this is the case, I really think we should go down another hallway, because another hit like that first one and I am toast!




OOC: You are correct the heads are behind the window. As Leif has figured out you're facing a 12 headed pyrohydra. One critter with 12 heads. It is perched above. Individually their fire breath isn't too impressive. It was only when several heads got you at once that they did serious damage. It seems likely that it is free to roam about the room into which you are headed. You could retreat and try another of the three hallways. However, I can tell you that similarly difficult challenges await down each hall.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 28, 2008)

*Here goes nothing*

Radoon will jump up to the sill of window I9.  move between the bars and push off jumping at the head directly in front of him.  He throws his shocking, returning dagger and a regular dagger while in flight and buries two more magical daggers on impact into the creatures head.  Hopefully this will slump this head and he will be able to dismount, collecting the two daggers in his hand.  Once on the ground again, he will beginning running for the other side of the room.

to hit shocking, returning dagger primary hand (1d20 13=22)
(I had to edit this as I put the wrong stats in the this dagger - I said a regular dagger rather than my shocking dagger)

to hit regular dagger off hand (1d20 7=24)

crit check (1d20 7=26)

to bury with  +2 cold iron dagger - primary hand (1d20 13=26)

to bury with  +1 cold iron dagger - off hand (1d20 7=22)

Damage:

shocking dagger damage (1d4 6=9)

electrical damage (1d6=3)

critical hit with regular dagger (1d4 6=10, 1d4 6=10)

 +2 cold iron dagger (1d4 6=10)

cold damage (1d6=1)

 +1 cold iron dagger (1d4 6=7)

50 points of damage - Boyyyyaa!


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

Gnurl immediately casts _Invisibility_ on himself and runs like the wind (a very short wind) out of the tunnel. (Headed for K 12.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2008)

OOC: Hey gang. Sorry for the delays. Too many irons in the fire this week. I haven't abandoned you, though I'm beginning to wonder if Geoffrey has. I'll get a post up as soon as I can.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2008)

Initiative:
H'Roosh 22
Gnurl 21
Radoon 17
Zurrik 8
Geoffrey 7 (rolled by dm)
Pyrohydra 6


H'Roosh's extraordinarily acute senses give him just enough warning to duck under the window sill as the suspended heads belch fire into the room. As he rises from his crouch, his balled fist shoots up in a powerful uppercut to the chin of the head closest to him. The force of the blow slams the head up against the top sill of the window, and the serpent's eyes glaze for a moment.

"Eeeek, yumpin' yiminy that's HOT!"

Gnurl pulls his trusty wand and blasts the head outside the window. [sblock=Gnurl]I don't think you can use a wand and cast a spell in the same round unless you had a quickened spell ready.[/sblock]

Radoon will jump up to the sill of window I9. move between the bars and push off jumping at the head directly in front of him. The Hydra snaps at him, but misses. He throws his shocking, returning dagger and a regular dagger while in flight and buries two more magical daggers on impact into the creatures neck and severing the head in a gout of blood. He takes up his daggers and moves out of reach. 

[sblock=Radoon]You could sunder the head, cutting it off, which would prevent it from attacking you, but unless someone does some acid or cold damage to the spot, in 1to4 rounds two new heads would grow. You can't really disable a head short of cutting it off. So if you want to have your daggers back you'll either have to say this was an attempt to cut the head off (which will be successful) or you'll have to try and grab them from a moving target. I'd say you'll need to make a successful touch attack while provoking an attack of opportunity. How do you want to play it? Fixed as per your email.[/sblock]


Zurrik looks towards a barred window just as the flames come into his face. Unable to evade, Zurrik takes the full blast. Dropping to the floor, Zurrik says, "It's a trap to slow us down. We need to move on if we can." Zurrik raises Warlock's Edge and blasts the first 'head' he sees.

Geoffrey will position his shield to allow for max coverage and then hit the wall of heads at a dead run in an attempt to bust past which is does, getting clear of the fray, but not without taking two bites (33 damage). [sblock=Geoffrey]There aren't actually any doors, you just had to pass the heads, which you did and so now are out of reach, if you had something else in mind let me know and I'll change it.[/sblock]

The Hydra counter attacks with jaws snapping wildly and dangerously. H'Roosh is hit from the front and behind (34 damage), Gnurl is bit once despite his precaution of ducking (14 points), Zurrik is bitten once (14 damage), Radoon (pending).

OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

OOC:  See Post # 941


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 10, 2008)

Geoffrey will positino his shield to allow for max coverage and then hit the door at a dead run in an attempt to bust it open.


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2008)

OOC:  Scotley -- In addition to his std. action of firing the wand, Gnurl should be able to complete his _Invisibility_ spell on himself in the round described in Post #943.  Running out of the passageway will have to wait until next round, I guess, but he'll do that as his first action of next round and then we'll see what the "lay of the land" is for his second sction.  See Post #941.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

*I'm back in business!*

OOC: Okay the round is complete a couple of posts up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2008)

*H'Roosh (AC: 22; HP: 38)*

H'Roosh follows Geoffrey's lead, with the addition of taking a swing at a head as he runs by/through the row.

[sblock=Die Rolls]To Hit (1d20+11=17)

Damage (Just in Case) (2d6+2=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

OOC:  You're absolutely right, Scotley, somehow I thought a round had passed in there somewhere.

Gnurl will cast invisibility upon himself first thing in the coming round and then proceed to scout as previously specified earlier (headed for K 12).


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2008)

once thru the doorway Geoffrey will scan the area for a foe...


----------



## Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 27/66*

As the head bites him, Zurrik responds by running after Geoffrey, slashing at the monster as he passes, creating a long deep cut along one neck. As _Warlock's Edge_ slices into the hydra, a tiny burst of healing energy warms Zurrik.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Move straight past the heads to the middle wall on the map.

Attack Roll: 24 atk during move (1d20+10=24) 

Damage from Sword: 14 Dam from WE (1d10+7=14) 

+3 HP to Zurrik from Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking

If I move and make a single attack, can it be with Hideous Blow?

If HB part of the attack, damage is an additional 24
Hideous Blow (+7d6=24) 


Scotley--Help me with the DR for these attacks. I got the -2 from the bite, but did it also apply to the breath weapon? I thought DR didn't apply then. If it does, then I need to know how many heads breathed on Zurrik.

Use of Least Iron Ward Diamond 1/10 for the day.
Use of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinkinh 1/10 for the day.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You're absolutely right, Scotley, somehow I thought a round had passed in there somewhere.
> 
> Gnurl will cast invisibility upon himself first thing in the coming round and then proceed to scout as previously specified earlier (headed for K 12).




OOC: Sadly, I think I let about two weeks pass during that one round. So I really can't blame you for thinking it was time for something else to happen.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> once thru the doorway Geoffrey will scan the area for a foe...




Looking up, Geoffrey can see the massive pyrohydra, now only 11 headed instead of 12 thanks to Radoon. The thing is perched on the roof of the tunnel you were just in with heads hanging down into various windows. (It is directly over the space where most of the party is still located. New map coming later tonight.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

OOC: Note that the post above has been adjusted to reflect Radoon's choice of severing a head. So the beast currently has 11 rather than 12 heads, however most of you realize that if you don't apply some cold or acid damage to the stump two new heads will soon emerge. Radoon could attack the spot with his frost dagger to do the job.


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

OOC:  You've already got Gnurl's plan (post 949)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You've already got Gnurl's plan (post 949)




OOC: So noted. Thanks. 

Here's the best I could do for a map. The hydra sits in squares F, G & H 9-10 as represented by the dot shading on the map. It is ten feet above Gnurl and Zurrik.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 16, 2008)

Once clear of the area. Geoffrey will let loose with an ice storm that effects both the body and head of the hydra...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> Once clear of the area. Geoffrey will let loose with an ice storm that effects both the body and head of the hydra...




OOC: Roll it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 17, 2008)

5d6 → [2,6,3,3,4] = (18)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2008)

OOC: H'Roosh ran out after Geoffrey and swiped at a head on the way (Post 948).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2008)

Lou said:


> [sblock=OOC and rolls]
> 
> If I move and make a single attack, can it be with Hideous Blow?
> 
> ...




OOC: [sblock]Can't move, attack and do Hedeous blow. Your damage reduction would be per head and in Zurrik's case it was 3 heads. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2008)

[sblock=Waiting for Radoon]Everyone scrambles out of the tunnel and most manage to get in a lick on the way past the heads. H'Roosh very nearly tramples the invisible Gnome. Geoffrey rains frozen destruction down on the Hydra and is gratified to see that the head severed by Radoon does not grow back. 

OOC: save (1d20+9=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

Well before he got to his destination square, when Gnurl noticed that his friends weren't headed the same way, he would have changed course, to stay with them.  But if you insist on him being all alone and exposed like that, he will run in a wide loop to his left through L11 and then straight back towards Zurrik.  He is being very careful to make no threatening moves whatsoever, so that his _Invisibility_ is preserved.


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 33/66*



Scotley said:


> OOC: [sblock]Can't move, attack and do Hedeous blow. Your damage reduction would be per head and in Zurrik's case it was 3 heads. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC Status Update]

So 3 heads, applying DR (DR 1/cold iron + stackable DR 1/- from LIWD), adds in 6 HP to the total, giving Zurrik 27+6=33/66 HP.

Use of Least Iron Ward Diamond 4/10 for the day.
Use of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 1/10 for the day.


[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 19, 2008)

*Sorry*



Scotley said:


> [sblock=Waiting for Radoon]Everyone scrambles out of the tunnel and most manage to get in a lick on the way past the heads. H'Roosh very nearly tramples the invisible Gnome. Geoffrey rains frozen destruction down on the Hydra and is gratified to see that the head severed by Radoon does not grow back.
> 
> OOC: save (1d20+9=22)[/sblock]




Sorry, have been playing catch up today, just got back from San Antonio yesterday and it's was freaking snowing here.

Anyway I am a bit lost, am I to act again?  After severing the head, Radoon intended to run for the other side of the room behind the wall located on column M, hoping to run from this thing, it seems that is what everyone else also planned to do.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2008)

[sblock=Radoon and Gnurl]Once you reach a point where you can see around the corner you realize that the way is blocked by heavy portcullis' with thick bars and openings tight enough not even Gnurl could pass. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

Can Gnurl see through the portcullis from his present vantage point?  Is there any obvious indication as to how the portcullis opens?  Any hinges?  Any ropes/chains/etc. for lifting it up?  Any marks on the neighboring floor/walls that indicate that the portcullis has scraped over them as it opened/closed?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2008)

From his current vantage point Gnurl can see little. He is sure there is a passage or room beyond the portcullus. The thing seems to be designed to raise with the aid of a chain, but said mechanism is not visible.


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

_Mental note to self:  check out that portcullis thoroughly after the danger is past._

OOC:  Gnurl is to busy to worry about such things now, beyond what is immediately evident by casual sight.  Has Gnurl managed to rejoin the party yet?


----------



## Lou (Nov 29, 2008)

OOC:  Are we ready for the next round?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

OOC: Sure might as well call the round. I've let the pace get incredibly slow and I do apologize. 

The heads dart about snapping, but everyone is out of reach. The Hydra draws in another deep breath, clearly trying to stoke up the flame for another blast. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 30, 2008)

*Radoon*

Scott,

This wall we are behind, what is the composition?  Also did it seem the Hydra had free reign of this room, did we happen to see anything binding it the the "hallway"?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

The walls here are of stone. Well constructed out of heavy stone blocks. The hydra remains on the tunnel for now. It is unclear if it does so by choice or due to some coercion. There is nothing obvious preventing it from climbing down and eating several of your party in the near future.


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

Having sufficient room to work with on this particular battlefield, Gnurl cuts loose with his old favorite, a _Lightning Bold_.  Damage 10d6, save for half damage, DC=17.

10d6=38 Lightning Bolt at Pyro-Hydra (10d6=38)


----------



## Lou (Nov 30, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 33/66*

Zurrik lifts his sword and blasts the hydra with an _Eldritch Spear_.​ 
[sblock=OOC and rolls]

ranged touch attack 21
damage: 31

Eldritch Spear (1d20+12=21, 7d6=31) 

Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)

Not that I expect the hydra to fail that ST....
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gnurl cuts loose with his old favorite, a _Lightning Bold_.




OOC: Lightning _Bold_ now with 30% more voltage than our regular _Bolt_...


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Lightning _Bold_ now with 30% more voltage than our regular _Bolt_...



OOC:  Cool!  I would have corrected my spelling, but, since you're feeling so generous, I'll take the extra 3 dice!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 1, 2008)

*soon*

OOC - sorry to hold things up but I have been moving all weekend and am making another load bright and early this morning before I have to return the truck - was just too tired to go any longer at 11 last night.  I will get a post up tonight


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 2, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon, not wanting another attack from that beast will spend this action studying to see if there might be a way to open this door.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2008)

OOC: Just waiting for Geoffry to check in...


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2008)

OOC: Okay, post coming tomorrow even if we don't hear from Geoffrey. I've already killed a character in two other games this week, I've got to get this this one moving in hopes of getting the triple crown!


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Okay, post coming tomorrow even if we don't hear from Geoffrey. I've already killed a character in two other games this week, I've got to get this this one moving in hopes of getting the triple crown!



Gnurl paces nervously.....


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2008)

Having stoked up the flames, the Pyrohydra extends it heads toward, Zurrick, Geoffrey and H'Roosh breathing fire (6d6=18) (DC: 21 Reflex save for half). The creature climbs down from its perch getting ready to close for serious bite attacks.

[sblock=Radoon and Gnurl]Getting the portcullis up seems to be a matter of opening the lock and lifting the heavy weight of the thing. [/sblock]

[sblock=H'Roosh, Zurrick and Geoffrey with  spot checks 25]
One of the heads wears an small silver earring that looks  suspiciously like a key.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

Gnurl suddenly looks down at himself and realizes that his _Invisibility_ spell was discharged when he attacked with that lightning bolt.  "Holy crap!  That big booger can see me!"

Gnurl's reaction to this is to cast _Scorching Ray_ at the pyrohydra.

to hit (ranged touch): 13
damage if needed : 13
1d20+1=13, 4d6=13


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2008)

*H'Roosh (AC: 22; HP: 38)*

The agile Genasi flows out of the way of the crackling flames and darts in for a quick counterstrike.  As his fists slam into the creature's darting head electricity crackles forth and smoke begins to seep from it's frying eyeballs.

[sblock=Action/Rolls]Reflex Save (1d20+12=25)

Attacking with Flurry of Blows and Ring of Thunderclaps:

To Hit (1d20+10=23)
Damage (Fist 01): (2d6+2=14)
Damage (Electricity): (1d8+5=7)

To Hit (Fist 02): (1d20+10=28)
To Hit (Fist 03): (1d20+5=15)

Damage (Fist 02): (2d6+2=13)
Damage (Fist 03 - Not Likely): (2d6+2=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

Leif said:


> Gnurl suddenly looks down at himself and realizes that his _Invisibility_ spell was discharged when he attacked with that lightning bolt.  "Holy crap!  That big booger can see me!"
> 
> Gnurl's reaction to this is to cast _Scorching Ray_ at the pyrohydra.
> 
> ...




OOC: Gnurl would likely know that that fire breathing creatures are generally immune to fire based attacks...


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

Right you are, Scotty!  Thanks!  Gnurl will draw and fire his Wand of Magic Missile, doing a whopping 14 hp of damage. wand of magic missile (5d4+5=14)


----------



## Lou (Dec 14, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 27/66*

Zurrik appears to grimace in pain from the heat of the firery blasts, but he only stands his ground defensively for the round.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

ST Reflex (DC 21): natural 1 fail (33-(18-12 from DR)=27)

Spot check (DC 25): He's only +2; didn't roll a 20

Zurrik will _Flee the Scene_ (short-range teleport, leaving behind a _Mirror Image-like illusion_ for 1 rd) to M13

Use of Least Iron Ward Diamond 10/10 for the day.
Use of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 1/10 for the day.


[/sblock]

[sblock=for Gnurl and Scotley]
Zurrik suddenly appears in the square next to Gnurl at M13
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 15, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will make his way to one of the squares right in front of the portcullis and begin trying to pick the lock.

OOC - unfortunately he has no lock picking skill. 

1d20=5


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

"Zurrik?  Criminy, son, how'd you do that?  And, more importantly, when are you going to teach me?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2008)

*Hydra*

Once again Geoffrey will center an ice storm on the hydra as it attacks the paty hoping to distract it.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2008)

OOC: Okay gang, I've been a little out of sorts of late between a dead wireless card, a head cold, work and holiday stuff my posting has slowed to a crawl. I'll do my darnedest to get things moving again, but posting is likely to remain sporadic over the next week. 

The great beast goes down under the combined force of magic missiles, augmented blows and ice. Radoon has no luck with the Portcullis. _Perhaps there is a get around here somewhere? _


----------



## Lou (Dec 22, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 27/66*



Leif said:


> "Zurrik? Criminy, son, how'd you do that? And, more importantly, when are you going to teach me?"




"Master Gnurl, you cast a variety of spells; I don't. But I can teleport short distances. The mirror image-type illusion left behind is a bonus." Zurrik winks at Gnurl.

Zurrik will survey the area behind the wall to the portcullis.

"If we cannot find a way to open the lock, perhaps I can teleport us to the other side."


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

"If you can _Teleport_ all of us, that would be my preference, so we can get on with this and make hay whilst the moon is still shining."  OOC:  How much moon do we have, incidentally?  We are doing this at night, aren't we?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2008)

Despite the fact that times seems to drag on, only moments have passed since you left your host. You have almost four hours until the hunt begins in earnest.


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2008)

*sigh*  I am once again a victim of ENWorld time-dilation!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 23, 2008)

*Radoon*

1d20=20

Radoon, learning from his time fiddling with the lock and not having the added pressure of the multi-headed beast breathing down his neck, somehow manages to get his knife in just the right portion of the lock and soon hears a welcome 'click'.


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

"Good work, Old Salt!  I see that your talents with the dagger go beyond just carving up enemies."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 23, 2008)

*Radoon*

"Thanks my friend, but it was honestly all luck, I don't know what the heck I'm doing, I just saw a friend do it once and he made it look easy so I thought I'd give it a shot, turns out it is easy!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

"Something I've learned, from carefully watching you and H'Roosh is that, hey, LUCK COUNTS!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2008)

The hydra is dead and the lock open. The portcullis is obviously heavy, but a combined effort should be able to lift it. 

The passage beyond looks to rise slightly going forward. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

"Ok, some of you big, strong guys sling that portcullis skyward, and I'll casually stroll through."  Gnurl will take up the most protected position that he can find right in the middle of the party.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 28, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will give a dirty look to Gnurl, "I opened it, I think the least you can do is help lift."

OOC - I know you are kidding Leif, and Radoon would know this and he is not really upset, but would still say this.


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

A shocked expression comes over Gnurl's face and he lays a hand  against his cheek, next to his wide-open mouth.  "Oh, my stars!  Such an attitude!  Tell you what, you make me grow until I"m tall enough to hold the gate high enough for you to walk through, and I'll gladly do it."


----------



## Lou (Dec 28, 2008)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 27/66*

Zurrik will place one hand on Gnurl's shoulder and one on Radoon's shoulder. While the three appear to remain where they are, they also appear on the other side of the portcullis.

After a moment, the images on the hydra-side disappear, and Zurrik says, "Please watch our backs" to Gnurl. Turning back to the portcullis, Zurrik will grab hold and help lift. ​ 
[sblock=OOC]
_Flee the Scene_ can take up to two medium creatures and what they carry.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

As he complies with Zurrik's request and turns his back to the gate to watch for any motion in the unexplored region, Gnurl will, with practiced accuracy, fish in his pouch for a roll of toilet paper with which to clean himself.  "Hell, I thought that _I_ was supposed to be the wizard around here!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2008)

The passage seems to rise slightly going on beyond the portcullis. Perhaps it is only your imagination, but you think you can smell the jungle ahead.


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

"Oh, good!  I think we're on the right track, finally!  Smells like jungle ahead to me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2008)

*H'Roosh*

"I suspect our new friend wished to pad the odds somewhat by softening us up before he comes calling.  Hardly sporting . . ."

H'Roosh squats in front of the portcullis and takes a firm hold, then waits for his friends to aid before straining to lift the iron gate.

Once through, he reaches into his duffel and removes a vial of dark gray liquid.  Putting it to his lips, he drains it dry.

[sblock=OOC/Scotley]Drinking _Rhino Elixer_ - Plus 3 Natural AC and +1 Damage for 12 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 30, 2008)

The portcullis is well maintained and while heavy it proves no challenge once a concentrated effort is offered. Soon the group is moving up toward the nighttime jungle. 

OOC: Any healing or other prep you want to make before venturing to the surface?


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 30, 2008)

*Radoon*

Radoon will help live the gate as well.

Yes, Radoon will use one of the 3 healing potions he took from the Radiant Sun.


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67+8=75/76,AC23*

Gnurl will expend one daily charge of his healing belt, to regain 2d8 missing hp.

one charge from Gnurl's healing belt. (2d8=8)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

OOC:

H'Roosh will use his 'Wholeness of Body' to heal 14 points. He's still down 20 points in case anyone has a helpful spell, but wouldn't point that out himself . . . he'd just count on his teammates to notice.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 1, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - I am unsure how much healing the potions from Geoffry would restore.  anyone has a good guess of what I should roll?


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

OOC:  Geoffrey probably has a pretty good guess, I'd say.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I am unsure how much healing the potions from Geoffry would restore.  anyone has a good guess of what I should roll?




OOC: Since Geoffrey doesn't seem to be answering just now, how about 3d8+5 (cure serious).


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 3, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - sounds good to me.

3d8+5=24

Radoon is now at 56/62


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2009)

Healing completed the companions move on down the passage. After a considerable distance you come to a row of small unlocked doors before a spiral stair leading upward to a trap door in the ceiling.


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"Weren't we already at ground level?  Where do you suppose this stairway leads, and why would we want to go up there, anyway?  Our quest is to reach a point on the island's surface, isn't it?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 5, 2009)

*Radoon*

"I think our only quest at this point is to stay alive until daylight right?"

OOC - Scott, is it still a hallway we are in with closed but unlocked doors on both sides and a stairway at the end of the hall?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> "I think our only quest at this point is to stay alive until daylight right?"
> 
> OOC - Scott, is it still a hallway we are in with closed but unlocked doors on both sides and a stairway at the end of the hall?




OOC: Correct on both counts. The stairs don't acend very far and so it seems likely that they lead to the surface. You started out in the basement.


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"Since we are just trying to stay alive through the night in order to end this 'game,' we _could_ just hole up here until daybeak, or almost daybreak....." says Gnurl, showing his true chickensh*** colors.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Radoon*

"I don't think this would be the best place, my friend.  We could be attacked from the way we came, from above via those stairs and possibly from behind these closed doors, since we really don't know what is behind them either.  I vote we head up the stairs to the surface."


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"Oh!  I hadn't considered those vulnerabilities of this place!  You're right, Radoon, let's hurry out of here as fast as we can!"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2009)

OOC: So what's the plan?


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

Gnurl looks to his friend and protector, Radoon, waiting for direction.


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2009)

*Zurrik*

"So do we pick a door or try the stairs?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Radoon*

"I'd rather fight on somewhat familiar ground, at least we don't have to worry so much about being cornered if we head to the surface.  I vote for the stairs."


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"Sounds like a quality plan to me!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

"Whither thou goest . . ."

H'Roosh makes ready to head for the surface.

"Should we look behind the doors, just to see what's there?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"That's a good idea, H'Roosh, we might as well do that."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2009)

The doors reveal small privies. Each contains a chamber pot, pitcher of warm water, bowl, soap and a towel. Hung on each door are oiled canvas cloaks in the pockets of which you find flasks of fresh water and a trail mix of dried fruits and roasted nuts.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 11, 2009)

*Radoon*

"I guess our host figured we'd get this far.  I really am not liking the count!"

Radoon will take the dried fruit bag and water but leave the cloak.  
_
Why wash up, there will be more blood shed soon enough_


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> _
> Why wash up, there will be more blood shed soon enough_


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

Gnurl will, likewise, retrieve his bag of trail mix, but will just store it in a pouch for now.  "For my midnight snack!" and, I presume that one of the canvas robes is cut to gnomish size?  If so, then Gnurl will also store the robe in his _Bag of Holding_.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 11, 2009)

*Radoon*

Gnurl,

"With all the magical protection the count and his posse have, I wonder if he might be able to track the cloaks.  I am going to leave mine just in case."


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"Hmmm, a paranoid thought, but a good one!  I shall do likewise, and, in fact, divest myself of all the 'free' goodies."  Whereupon, Gnurl rids himself of all of the items he got from the 'package,' and leaves it all behind.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2009)

OOC: You guys are no fun!


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

Gnurl double- and triple-checks his pouches, pockets, and bag of holding to be absoultely sure that he is carrying nothing that came from this place.
"Very well, then, now back up the stairs to the surface (we hope)?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2009)

At the top of the stairs is a heavy trap door in the ceiling. With some effort the burlier members of the group are able to get it open. You find yourselves inside a cage of stout iron bars with a stone floor and a domed stone roof some 10' above your heads. There is a door in the bars with a strange latch of some sort. The jungle and darkness surround you. Distantly, you can hear the sounds of the surf reminding you that you are on an island.


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

Gnurl looks THOROUGHLY disgusted by this new turn of events.

"Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet," he says.


----------



## Lou (Jan 16, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Shall we attempt to teleport through once again?"

OOC:  Zurrik attempts to teleport to the outside.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 16, 2009)

*Radoon*

Hmmm, not liking the caged feeling, Radoon inspects the lock while Zurrik tries the teleportation.


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"Arrrrr!!  Curses!!  Trapped here, and me without a _Knock_ spell!!  What a revoltin' development this is."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2009)

Zurrik finds himself on the outside looking in, while Radoon finds the catch is simple enough to open. It seems more designed to keep beasts out of the tunnels than to trap on within the cage. With a twist of his trusty dagger, the old salt springs the catch and opens the door. Mysterious jungle sounds suggesting all manner of strange beasts in the night can be heard as the group leaves the cage.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"Thanks, Radoon!  You're a very  handy fellow to have around!"

And then, after leaving the cage and hearing the ominous sounds of the hopefully-not-too-nearby wildlife, Gnurl says, "Ooops, wait a minute!  Maybe we should just stay in the cage until daylight?"


----------



## Lou (Jan 17, 2009)

*Zurrik*

"So do we leave the cage open or closed?  And which direction should we go?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2009)

North and South lead to the nearby beach. West takes you back to the wall and the Count's compound. East takes you deeper into the island.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"So... where to next, my friends?"


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 27/66*

"We could take the fight to the Count. But finding a more suitable position to defend might make more sense."

OOC: Unless JA is back for the big battle, we are in serious trouble....


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"No, a defensible position sounds like suicide!  Remember, this is the Count's island, so he knows it like the back of his hand.  And he is expecting us to await his pleasure and his own good time in starting the attack.  I say we throw a monkey wrench in his plans and take the fight to him on OUR terms!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 19, 2009)

*Radoon*

"I would like to keep our backs to the water since I think we may not be attacked that way, however we know our host controls some big birds (the same ones that carried away our crew) and I fear he may use them if we stay out in the open.  I vote for heading into the Jungle."


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

"Personally, Radoon, my guess would be that, since he lives on an island he has command of creatures of the water as much as those of the land and air.  But, still, you're plan of keeping our backs to the water is at least as good as any other orientation of our backs, so I'm all for it!  Just don't get too secure because of that, please.  And I agree with heading into the cover of the jungle.  Let us make it so!"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

OOC: As Lou has correctly deduced, you don't want to face the count without your prime undead basher, but there is more to this little side trek than that potential encounter. Is the consensus to head up the island?


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - Scott, are we not on the island now?  Yes, Let's head into the jungle portion of the island.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

OOC: You are on the island. East takes you deeper into the jungle and away from the Count's place.


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

[OOC:  I _REALLY_ don't want to take this count on without a cleric or two!  Do we have any word about JA, or any ideas about when he may re-join us?  If not, could you NPC Geoffrey, Scotley? ]

"I think we should ask our ardent priest, Geoffrey, where he would prefer to take on this enemy, since it is his Holy Power and Strength that is our greatest asset in the coming battle."

[OOC:  Boy, how 'bout THAT great role-playing!  Addressing the character of a player who may or may not post again anytime soon! ]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

Moving eastward under the canopy of vine laden trees you find the way difficult until Gnurl spots a game trail. You can move at normal speed along the trail or move through difficult terrain off the trail. 

OOC: Spot checks please. 

[sblock=0 to 14]Just avoiding tripping over roots and not bashing your head on branches takes all your attention. [/sblock]

[sblock=15 to 19]There isn't much to see, but you are sure that there are jungle animals scurrying about avoiding you as you move. You just can't see them.[/sblock]

[sblock=20 to 24]The vines are so thick you could almost swing through the jungle like a monkey.[/sblock]

[sblock=25 to 29]You glimpse movement in distance, but you can't make out anything sure in the dense jungle. [/sblock]

[sblock=30+]Snakes! This patch of trees is filled with snakes, large and small. One is dropping on a companion next to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

Gnurl's Spot Check: spot check in the island jungle. (I assumed it was shadowy here, since we're in the jungle at night!) (Thanks, Featherwind for the extra +3!) (1d20+6=18)

"Man, this place is _creepy_!  I just know something is going to jump out and eat us any second now!"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Man, this place is _creepy_!  I just know something is going to jump out and eat us any second now!"




OOC:


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 27/66*

Zurrik will follow the group down the path, trying hard not to trip over roots.


OOC: Search Roll 4


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 28, 2009)

*Radoon*

1d20+5=18

Radoon will lead his companions through the dense vegetation, trying to keep an eye out for traps.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2009)

OOC: With the ice in AR and OK I would expect at least one of our erstwhile players to be home today. I'll advance the action as soon as one more checks in.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*



mleibrock said:


> 1d20+5=18Radoon will leave his companions through the dense vegetation, trying to keep an eye out for traps.



Gnurl will latch onto Radoon't coattails like a remora, and follow him ardently, since he seems to be the only one who knows what in hades he's doing!

(Do I get to count as the one more??  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh quietly keeps his place in the group, trying to extend his awareness of this unfamiliar environment.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Spot Check (1d20+12=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2009)

As the group works its way though the tangle of vine covered branches you make a disturbing discovery. Several of the hanging vines are in fact snakes! They begin attacking (1d20+10=13, 1d20+10=29, 1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=19, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=19, 1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=12). Even with the element of surprise most of the snakes miss, but Geoffry and H'Roosh suffer nasty poisonous bites (DC15 fort save or take 1d6 con) (1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=5) while Gnurl and Radoon are biten by non-poisonous females (1d10+2=11, 1d10+2=8). (Make an opposed gapple checks Radoon and Gnurl respectively (1d20+14=26, 1d20+14=23) with Gnurl at -4 for size).

OOC: Roll initiative (as well as saves/gapple checks) and post and action if you beat a 16 init. otherwise the snakes will go again before you.  

OOC: initiative (1d20+6=16) 

[sblock=DC 12 Religion check]This are not ordinary snakes, but are instead are tainted with the blood of the abyss. (Fiendish template)[/sblock]

[sblock=DC 15 knowledge nature check]This are a rare species of jungle snake with smaller poisonous males and larger non-venomous constrictor females. All are tougher and bite more viciously than normal garden variety snakes[/sblock]

[sblock=DC 15 knowledge arcana check]The fiendish nature of this snakes will give them some resistance to spells.[/sblock]

OOC: spot check (1d20+10=15) for Geoffrey--I tried to help you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2009)

*H'Roosh (AC: 25; HP: 47/63)*

Wincing slightly from the sting of the snakebites, H'Roosh reacts with lightning swiftness.  Grabbing one of the snakes biting him by the tail, he quickly lashes out with it, smacking two of the other attacking reptiles before letting the first go.

[sblock=Die Rolls/Actions]SCOTT: I in no way intended for this to be a grapple, just looking to add a little color to my attack - none of the snakes would be thrown out of position to attack again or be held or anything like that. Damage should be split between three different snakes.

Fortitude Save: 1d20+12=21

Knowledge (Arcana): 1d20+4=18

Initiative: 1d20+4=21

To Hit: 1d20+12=24
To Hit: 1d20+12=18
To Hit: 1d20+7=18

Damage: 2d6+3=9
Damage: 2d6+3=10
Damage: 2d6+3=10[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

Gnurl fails his grapple check horribly: 1d20-4=-3 (natural 1, even!)

"Ahhggg!!  Let go of me you big galoot!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

[sblock=H'Roosh]Understood, very nice. It is good to have you back![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - As far as the grapple checks I am unsure what to add to the 20 (if anything)

Grapple Check - 1d20=10
Initiative - 1d20+3=21

Radoon, surprised by the unseen attack takes a step back and with lightning speed unleashes a flurry of daggers.

With the first throw, he goes for the two with one blow 1d20+9=17

If these hit they will do 1d4+6=8  plus  1d6=4 electrical to Radoon's and Gnurl's snakes.

His second throw is directed at his snake only 1d20+7=20

If this one hits it does 1d4+6=9 damage.

His third throw will again be a two with on blow throw 1d20+9=22

If this knife hits it does 1d4+6=7 to both Radoon's and Gnurl's snake.

His final throw will again be at his snake only:  1d20+7=18

If this hits, it does 1d4+6=9 damage.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - As far as the grapple checks I am unsure what to add to the 20 (if anything)
> 
> Grapple Check - 1d20=10
> Initiative - 1d20+3=21
> ...




OOC: You get to add Base attack bonus and str. That isn't going to be enough to succeed against the snake, which means you take damage (1d6+1=3) as the snake squeezes you. The big snake, larger than a man, has now wrapped around you. The actions suggested aren't going to work. Please see the grapple rules

Special Attacks :: d20srd.org

Needless to say snakes get a free attempt to start a grapple without provoking an attack of opportunity when the strike.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> Gnurl fails his grapple check horribly: 1d20-4=-3 (natural 1, even!)
> 
> "Ahhggg!!  Let go of me you big galoot!"




As the snake squeezes the diminutive illusionist he feels the crushing strength (damage (1d6+1=6)) of the beast.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2009)

*actions*



Scotley said:


> OOC: You get to add Base attack bonus and str. That isn't going to be enough to succeed against the snake, which means you take damage (1d6+1=3) as the snake squeezes you. The big snake, larger than a man, has now wrapped around you. The actions suggested aren't going to work. Please see the grapple rules
> 
> Special Attacks :: d20srd.org
> 
> Needless to say snakes get a free attempt to start a grapple without provoking an attack of opportunity when the strike.




Dang, that took a long time to post!!!

Since Radoon has the backpack of quick draw, would he be able to get a knife in each hand and begin to saw as the snake wraps him up?


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

OOC:  Since Gnurl is 'grappled' by the snake, I suppose spellcasting is out of the question!  So Gnurl will attempt to take out his wand of magic missile and fire a blast into the snake coiling around him.  Let me know if this can be done and I'll roll damage.  [Don't have the time just now, anyway.]


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Since Gnurl is 'grappled' by the snake, I suppose spellcasting is out of the question!  So Gnurl will attempt to take out his wand of magic missile and fire a blast into the snake coiling around him.  Let me know if this can be done and I'll roll damage.  [Don't have the time just now, anyway.]




OOC:  This is still Gnurl's first round action, isn't it, since all he has done so far was speak, which is a free action?


----------



## Lou (Feb 9, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 27/66*

Zurrik reacts slowly (init=9), even with _Warlock's Edge_ in his hand.

[sblock=OOC]
Rolls Roll Lookup 
init=9
Kn Arcana=27
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  This is still Gnurl's first round action, isn't it, since all he has done so far was speak, which is a free action?




OOC: You didn't post an initiative roll. If you beat a 16 then you have an action coming. If not then the snake goes again before you get your first action. Ain't surprise a bitch?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Dang, that took a long time to post!!!
> 
> Since Radoon has the backpack of quick draw, would he be able to get a knife in each hand and begin to saw as the snake wraps him up?




OOC: You can use the backpack to draw, but the grapple rules specifically prohibit two-weapon fighting. You'll be limited to one hand.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp75/76,AC23*

As luck would have it, Gnurl has an 18 initiative.  
Gnurl's initiative against the snake (1d20+1=18)

For his action, Gnurl fires his wand of _magic missile_ into the snakes belly at point blank range.

dam.=5d4+5=13 Gnurl's damage to the snake from his wand of magic missile (5d4+5=13)

(ahh, not great, but not bad, either!  Beats stabbing it with a dagger!)


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> As luck would have it, Gnurl has an 18 initiative.
> Gnurl's initiative against the snake (1d20+1=18)
> 
> For his action, Gnurl fires his wand of _magic missile_ into the snakes belly at point blank range.
> ...




You don't know my dagger...


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2009)

*Radoon*

to hit snake that is grappling me (1d20+15=33)

crit check (1d20+15=24)

Not sure if that crit check hits but I'll roll damage twice just in case.

damage from dagger (1d4+6=9, 1d4+6=7)

electrical damage (1d6=2, 1d6=6)

Radoon, feeling the snake beginning to squeeze the breath from his body, grabs a dagger from his pack and buries it in the snake's body.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

OOC:  I was actually referring to a dagger in the hands of Gnurl, certainly not a walking chainsaw like Radoon.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2009)

H'Roosh 21
Radoon 21
Gnurl 18
Snakes 16
Zurrik 9
Geoffrey initiative (1d20+4=5) 

Wincing slightly from the sting of the snakebites, H'Roosh reacts with lightning swiftness. Grabbing one of the snakes biting him by the tail, he quickly lashes out with it, smacking two of the other attacking reptiles before letting the first go. The snakes are significantly wounded but not done for yet.

Radoon, feeling the snake beginning to squeeze the breath from his body, grabs a dagger from his pack and buries it in the snake's body. It writhes in agony from the grievous wound, but tenaciously holds on. 

For his action, Gnurl fires his wand of magic missile into the snakes belly at point blank range. He blows chunks from the snake and gets covered in reptile blood, but the does manage to slay the big beast. 

Venomous fangs (1d20+10=19, 1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=15, 1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=13, 1d20+10=29) flash all about. The only good news is that Gnurl and Radoon are largely protected by their wrapping foes. Gnurl and Radoon are squeezed (damage respectively (1d6+1=4, 1d6+1=4)) while Radoon sustains one more bite (1d10+2=11). 

The other bites (1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=9) land on Geoffrey twice, Zurrik and H'Roosh twice. (DC15 fort save or take 1d6 con. damage) 

OOC: Zurrik is up but everyone can act before the snakes go again, so have at it. Presuming that Todd isn't going to show for a bit, I'm going to post an action for Geoffrey subject to change should Todd post.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2009)

Geoffrey raises his holy symbol and begins to chant a prayer of summoning. A ray of bright moonlight shines down and distant strains of harp music can just be heard. At the center of the moon beam a pair of celestial dire mongooses begin to take shape.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 14, 2009)

*Back*

Okay guys....back  sorry for the abscence....I will take up where scotley has left off..if that is okay


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2009)

*H'Roosh (AC: 25, HP: 34/72)*

[sblock=Actions & Die Rolls]Fortitude Save (1d20+12=31)

To Hit: 1d20+12=31
Damage: 2d6+2=11

To Hit: 1d20+12=29
Damage: 2d6+2=14

To Hit: 1d20+7=11
Damage: 2d6+2=11[/sblock]

The colorfully decorated monk deftly takes an attacking snake in each hand and whips them around in front of him, slamming bodies and heads together before dropping them to the ground and whipping a wild kick behind him - slamming his heel into the tree trunk beside a third serpent.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Okay guys....back  sorry for the absence....I will take up where scotley has left off..if that is okay




OOC: More than okay. Welcome back!


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp71/76,AC23*

Gnurl fires another charge from his _Wand of Magic Missile_ into the snake attacking Radoon.

5d4+5=18  magic missile at the snake attacking radoon (5d4+5=18)


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - I am guessing Gnurl slayed my snake?

Scott, if my arms are freed, I'd like to know which snakes are adjacent so that I may get the two with one blow?


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp71/76,AC23*

OOC:  Sorry, man, didn't mean to steal your thunder or anything.  I just thought you might could use a little help since I don't think your 'boy scout pocket knives' are gonna scare these things much.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I am guessing Gnurl slayed my snake?
> 
> Scott, if my arms are freed, I'd like to know which snakes are adjacent so that I may get the two with one blow?




OOC: The flurry of missile did indeed free Radoon. There are still 11 snakes in close proximity, so you can definitely get that 2 for 1 sale your looking for on snakeskin boots.


----------



## Lou (Feb 15, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP -3/36 (66)*

Zurrik feels the bite and the burn of the poison. He collapses to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]
no damage taken from bite due to DR 2-2=0
DC15 fort save or take 1d6 con. damage: Roll: 7 (natural 1) Con damage: 5
Con 14-5=9 Is the Con damage immediate? If so, Zurrik is at -3 HP. If not, Zurrik will drink a potion of CSW immediately for 23, leaving Zurrik at 20.
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2009)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> OOC:  Sorry, man, didn't mean to steal your thunder or anything.  I just thought you might could use a little help since I don't think your 'boy scout pocket knives' are gonna scare these things much.





Yea, yea...


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2009)

With his hands freed, they quickly find the pack's distribution points and soon 4 daggers are flying.

Radoon's first throw, (though it's hard to tell which is actually first - as the speed of the barrage is surprising for a man of his age), heads towards foes attacking Geoffrey and Zurrik:  attack roll (two with one attacking Geoffrey and Zurrik) (1d20+10=19)

If either hit, the damages are: damage roll shocking dagger (1d4+6=7, 1d4+6=9) 

plus shocking damage:  shocking damage (1d6=6, 1d6=5)

The second knife flies at a snake attacking H'Roosh:second dagger attack roll - H'Roosh snake (1d20+8=12)

(I am guessing this misses so I will not roll damage - you can roll it if I am mistaken.

The third dagger (again a two for one) finds it's mark on two snakes attacking Geoffrey and Zurrik:  Third knife again attacking snake on Geoffrey and Zurrik: (1d20+10=25)

Damage for third throw:

damage from third knife (1d4+6=10, 1d4+6=7)

The fourth dagger screams toward a snake on H'Roosh and again misses:  attack from fourth dagger (1d20+8=11)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2009)

Lou said:


> Zurrik feels the bite and the burn of the poison.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> no damge taken from bite due to DR 2-2=0
> ...




OOC: Yep, it works fast, so he's down.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2009)

*Snakes*

SEeing the fall or Zurrick...Geoffrey will use he ranged feat and deliver a neautrlize poison to him so as to prevent an attack of opportunity..


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2009)

The colorfully decorated monk deftly takes an attacking snake in each hand and whips them around in front of him, slamming bodies and heads together before dropping them to the ground and whipping a wild kick behind him - slamming his heel into the tree trunk beside a third serpent. One of the serpents is still while another is twisted unnaturally, but still has some life in it. 

Gnurl's magically marksmanship frees Radoon from the smothering grip of his snake. 

With his hands freed, they quickly find the pack's distribution points and soon 4 daggers are flying. One of Geoffrey's snakes and the one that brought Zurrik down are slain, but the final dagger very nearly pins H'Roosh's foot to the tree. 

The snake wrapped around Gnurl continues to squeeze (1d6+1=3) the diminutive wand wielder. 

The fangs (1d20+10=29, 1d20+10=18, 1d20+10=18, 1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=22) continue to flash, but this time on Geoffrey is bitten (1d8+1=5) (DC15 fort save or take 1d6 con. damage).

A the pair of Celestial Mongooses leap into action and each tears into a snake. 

Seeing the fall of Zurrick, Geoffrey calls upon divine power once more and a ray of heavenly light falls upon the downed warlock. The poison begins to be cleansed from his veins. (Zurrik will suffer no additional damage from the poison, but the temporary loss of constitution will have to be cured with additional magic or time.)

H'Roosh 21
Radoon 21
Gnurl 18
Snakes 16
Zurrik 9
Geoffrey 5


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp66/76,AC23*

Gnurl now fires his wand again, but this time into the snake constricting himself.

Damage = 15 Gnurl's magic missile at the snake constricting him (5d4+5=15)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2009)

*H'Roosh (AC 25; HP 34/72)*

H'Roosh again strikes out with fist and foot, connecting solidly with two of the attacking snakes.

[sblock=Attack Rolls]To Hit (1d20+12=21, 1d20+12=30, 1d20+7=10) and
Damage (2d6+3=8, 2d6+3=13)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2009)

*Radoon*

Again, the old man's hands are a flurry and soon daggers are flying:


The first dagger (Morwyn's +2 cold iron burst dagger) streaks toward snakes attacking Geoffrey  (OOC - another 2 with one blow attack)

1st dagger (2 with one blow) (1d20+10=28)

crit check (1d20+10=22)

OOC:  Scott, not sure if this makes a crit, if so, please add more damage.

damage (1d4+6=8, 1d4+6=8)

 cold damage (1d10=9, 1d10=4)

The second dagger misses it's mark which was Gnurl's persistent snake:

To Hit Gnurl's snake (1d20+8=10)

The third dagger flies toward two snakes nearest H'Roosh (another 2 with 1 blow)

To Hit H'Roosh's snakes (1d20+10=22)

Damage on H'Roosh's snakes (1d4+6=8, 1d4+6=10)

The old man's last dagger will again miss it's mark on Gnurl's snake:

To Hit Gnurl's snake (1d20+8=10)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2009)

H'Roosh again strikes out with fist and foot, connecting solidly with two of the attacking snakes.

Again, the old man's hands are a flurry and soon daggers are flying and snakes are dieing. 

Seeing that Radoon's daggers have missed, Gnurl now fires his wand again, but this time into the snake constricting himself. It dies and the Gnome frees himself from the dead hulk with some difficulty. 

The remaining snakes, realizing that they are over matched, begin to slither away with the summoned mongooses in pursuit. 

Zurrik remains on the ground, stable but sorely wounded.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp66/76,AC23*

"Alas, poor Yorick Zurrik!  We hardly knew ye!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2009)

Geoffrey will move to see to this fallen comrade and offer what healing he can


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon will pour one of his remaining two healing potions into Zurrik's mouth and will down the last one himself.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2009)

A potion and a spell later and Zurrik rouses.


----------



## Lou (Feb 23, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP ??/66*

Looking up and seeing Radoon, Geoffrey and the others over him, Zurrik remarks, "Uh, those were nasty snakes!  Thanks for having my back."

OOC:  How many HP, Scotley?​


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp66/76,AC23*

Gnurl slinks softly up behind Zurrik and says, "Hissssssss!"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 23, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - Louis

The potions I have are 3d8+5


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2009)

Geoffrey was actually thinking of Lesser Restoration to help restore his constituion...i belive it is 1d4


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 37/54 (66) AC 25 Con 12/14*



mleibrock said:


> OOC - Louis The potions I have are 3d8+5






J. Alexander said:


> Geoffrey was actually thinking of Lesser Restoration to help restore his constituion...i belive it is 1d4




Once he is back on his feet, Zurrik pulls out a potion and downs it. "Thanks again. I feel better already."

[sblock=OOC]
Healing rolls: 3d8+5 for potion from Radoon = 16
Lesser Restoration from Geoffrey = 3
CSW from his pocket 3d8+5 = 24
Scotley, let me know if the HP total should be changed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2009)

Lou said:


> Scotley, let me know if the HP total should be changed.




OOC: Your rolls will be fine. Just remember your total is limited by your current Con. if Geoffrey's spell didn't get it all back.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 28, 2009)

*Radoon*

Once Zurrik recovers a bit, Radoon will ask the rest, "Should we continue in?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp66/76,AC23*

Gnurl hitches up his britches firmly and gets in position to move onward.

"Lead on, OLD Salt!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Geoffrey was actually thinking of Lesser Restoration to help restore his constituion...i belive it is 1d4



OOC:  _"Lesser Restoration_ dispels any magical effects reducing one of the subjects ability scores....*or cures 1d4 points of temporary ability damage to one of the subject's ability scores*....It also eliminates any fatigue suffered by the character, and improves an exhausted condition to fatigued.  It does not restore permanent ability drain."  Yes, I think that's what we're looking for, JA.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2009)

Having mostly recovered from their unfortunate encounter with the serpents, the party treks onward toward the far end of the island. 

OOC: Please see the out of character thread for exp. and more.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2009)

*Radoon*

Yes, I still like the idea of having the sea to our back and I think we are just heading into the jungle to have cover till the fight.

Scott, can I milk some of the poison from the snakes onto a piece of leather and dip the tips of my daggers in it?  If this is possible, would you let me know how many daggers I have enough poison for?  I also want to gather my daggers.

I'd also like to set some traps in preparation.  I don't have a lot of experience in preparing traps but do have rope use and would like to gather some vines and whittle down some sticks to one pointy end (think the movie predator)


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling,76/76 hp, AC 21 (w/ mage armor)*

Gnurl will use one charge from his healing belt, which is sufficient to heal all of his damage, and restore him to full hp.

2d8=11 

He will also cast _Mage Armor_ upon himself and ready a spell for the appearance of the foes.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Yes, I still like the idea of having the sea to our back and I think we are just heading into the jungle to have cover till the fight.
> 
> Scott, can I milk some of the poison from the snakes onto a piece of leather and dip the tips of my daggers in it?  If this is possible, would you let me know how many daggers I have enough poison for?  I also want to gather my daggers.
> 
> I'd also like to set some traps in preparation.  I don't have a lot of experience in preparing traps but do have rope use and would like to gather some vines and whittle down some sticks to one pointy end (think the movie predator)




OOC: Radoon manages to recover a dose of venom from each of the 5 dead venomous snakes. That is is enough to cover 5 medium weapons or 10 dagger or pointy sticks. He will need a rope use roll of 25 for each successful snare trap.


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 37/54 (66) AC 25 Con 12/14*

Zurrik speaks up, "I hate to ask, friends, but if anyone has a wand of curing wounds, I'd love to borrow it and save my last healing potion."


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling,76/76 hp, AC 21 (w/ mage armor)*

Gnurl quickly steps up to Zurrik fumbling around in his _Handy Haversack_, and produces two brown clay bottles.

"Here, Zurrik, lad, drink these.  They're not just the greatest thing since the invention of the wand, but they should help to take the edge off for you." 

ooc: Gnurl gives Zurrik 2 CL1 potions of _Cure Light Wounds_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2009)

*H'Roosh (AC: 25; HP: 62/72)*

H'Roosh quickly examines himself, running hands over the most grievous of his wounds. As his palms cross his injuries, many of them disappear. He then touches the jade sea turtle on his silver torque, murmuring a quick word. Finally, he rummages through his duffel and pulls out a potion bottle. Quickly consuming the potion, he turns to his companions and states his readiness to continue.

"I have but one healing magic left, and would prefer to save it for dire emergency as it can stabilize even the most seriously wounded person from a distance. However, if any of you believes the wisest course is to use it now I will apply it to you."

[sblock=Actions]Using _Wholeness of Body_ to heal 14 HP, then two uses of the Amulet of Emergency Healing (2d4+10=14). Finally, Potion of Greater Magic Fang to enhance attack/damage capability.[/sblock]

[sblock=DM]Scott, what caster level for the Magic Fang potion?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

[sblock=H'Roosh]5th, so +2 for five hours. Enjoy![/sblock]

A bit more exploring leads you to 3 likely points for your defense. You find a sheltered cove where two spurs of rock run parallel into the sea leaving a narrow stretch of beach with a wall to either side and the sea behind you. 

There is a thick grove of palm trees next to the beach at another point. From there you could fight from the tree tops. 

Finally, you find a point of high ground that stands about 15' above the sea on a small head land. Again this would limit your attackers approach.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling,76/76 hp, AC 21 (w/ mage armor)*

"Not that anyone asked me, but I like the thought of fighting from treetops the least among our three best choices.  I would choose to force our foe to come to us in the little cove.  Or, I would also agree with H'Roosh about the high ground." *shrug*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

"I do not use missile weapons myself, but the high ground would give those of us who do a slight advantage, while still limiting our enemies' approach."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2009)

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Radoon manages to recover a dose of venom from each of the 5 dead venomous snakes. That is is enough to cover 5 medium weapons or 10 dagger or pointy sticks. He will need a rope use roll of 25 for each successful snare trap.




OCC - Scott, if any of the party members have any helping skills, could I get the target number down?

Also, the sheltered cove you mentioned,  Would it force our opponents into what would effectively be a hallway, with ways out only at the two ends?  Would this also be single file or how many could be shoulder to shoulder?


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 37/54 (66) AC 25 Con 12/14*

"I would like some open space to attack from a distance, say 250 ft."

Seeing Radoon scouting for locations to set traps, Zurrik offers to help, "I have some skill at disarming such devices.  What do you have in mind?"

OOC:  Zurrik is DD +12 and OL +9


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> OCC - Scott, if any of the party members have any helping skills, could I get the target number down?
> 
> Also, the sheltered cove you mentioned,  Would it force our opponents into what would effectively be a hallway, with ways out only at the two ends?  Would this also be single file or how many could be shoulder to shoulder?




OOC: Each successful aid another check on rope use or craft trapmaking will net you a +2. 

The cove does indeed form a hallway with the jungle at one end and the sea at the other. At its most narrow point the hallway would be 15' wide or room for three abreast. It is not impossible for someone to come over the walls at you, just difficult.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 9, 2009)

*Radoon*

"Well my friends, I can see possibilities for all three of these locations.  Personally, I kinda like the tree tops, it allows us cover and high ground but would allow them to surround us.  The small hill allows us high ground and forces our foe to come from only one direction but does leave us pretty exposed.  The hallway limits their approach the most but does not give us any higher ground.  I prefer ranged attacks until I must approach so whichever location is chosen, I will hang back a bit and try to flank.  I think we should agree on a location and I will begin setting up whatever traps might work best.  I would appreciate whatever help you might be able to give for the next couple hours."

OOC - I think out DM has though this through pretty well.  

OOC - Lou, I am open to suggestions to types of traps.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling,76/76 hp, AC 21 (w/ mage armor)*

"I'll defer to the warriors in the group as to where we position ourselves.  Just tell me where to go, and I'm there!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: So where will you make your stand?


----------



## Lou (Mar 12, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"I'd prefer a wide open field, so we could see them coming a long way off, but I guess the channel will have to do. Can we put pits at each end, with spikes at the bottom? Otherwise, I'd say swinging traps, with spikes. I'm thinking we might thin the dogs a little that way. I'm tempted to start out in the tree-top, myself, and teleport to the group after I soften them up."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2009)

*Radoon*

The hallway can work for me as well.  I like the pits idea.  Gnurl would you be bait in the middle of the hallway if we connect you to a rope that we can remove you quickly?  Zurrik, you can teleport multiple people right?

OOC - Scott, are there trees within sight of the hallway?


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling,76/76 hp, AC 21 (w/ mage armor)*



mleibrock said:


> The hallway can work for me as well.  I like the pits idea.  Gnurl would you be bait in the middle of the hallway if we connect you to a rope that we can remove you quickly?  Zurrik, you can teleport multiple people right?
> OOC - Scott, are there trees within sight of the hallway?



"This island must be having some strange effect upon my hearing!  I would have sworn that Radoon said that he wants to use me, our only Wizard, as BAIT!  

Hmmm, well, I suppose that might work.  BUT... I will NOT have you dragging me around the island on a rope like some weird, arcane fish lure!  If I wait in the open, I will use my own powers to protect myself, thank you very much!

Come along, Featherwind!  I see what they think of us.  We'll just go and sit by ourselves here in the middle of this space, FAR AWAY FROM THEM might I add!  Maybe the enemy will treat us with a little more respect?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Scott, are there trees within sight of the hallway?




Yes, with 20' of the start.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

"I can also act as bait for the trap. I'll position myself where ever we wish to finally stand and fight - hopefully by the time they make it to my position they'll be thinned out a bit. The battle should center on me there, with the rest of you either with me or out on the flanks."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2009)

*Funny Stuff*



Leif said:


> "This island must be having some strange effect upon my hearing!  I would have sworn that Radoon said that he wants to use me, our only Wizard, as BAIT!
> 
> Hmmm, well, I suppose that might work.  BUT... I will NOT have you dragging me around the island on a rope like some weird, arcane fish lure!  If I wait in the open, I will use my own powers to protect myself, thank you very much!
> 
> Come along, Featherwind!  I see what they think of us.  We'll just go and sit by ourselves here in the middle of this space, FAR AWAY FROM THEM might I add!  Maybe the enemy will treat us with a little more respect?"




OOC - Great post Leif!!  You had me laughing so hard I cried this morning!!  Thanks for the great start to the day.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2009)

*Radoon*



Mowgli said:


> "I can also act as bait for the trap. I'll position myself where ever we wish to finally stand and fight - hopefully by the time they make it to my position they'll be thinned out a bit. The battle should center on me there, with the rest of you either with me or out on the flanks."




"H'Roosh...that would be great!  Especially if you can attract them into the hallway and then flip over the way so only they are trapped in the corridor.

So I think when we are ready I will be in the trees to fire daggers at them.  I will tie a rope to a branch so that when I am ready to close I can get down quickly.

At this point I'd like to enlist whomever can aid me in making so traps.  I guess we'll go with concealed pits at both ends of the corridor with sticks whittled down to points at the bottom of the pit."

OOC -What is the ground covered with here?  If it is just sand, it might be pretty difficult to conceal.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp67/76,AC23*

[sblock=mleibrock]







mleibrock said:


> OOC - Great post Leif!!  You had me laughing so hard I cried this morning!!  Thanks for the great start to the day.



You're very welcome!  It was great fun to write, too! [/sblock]
Having had a sudden thought, Gnurl winks, smiles, and nods, whereupon Featherwind takes to the air.  "Might as well have as much early warning as we can get of the approaching foes!"

OOC:  Gnurl has given instructions to Featherwind to return to him when the foe is one hundred yards out from the wooded corridor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

"I fear that to be of any help at all once the fighting starts I must stay within melee range of our foes. It seems my role in this production is to be the focus as the rest of you (or most of the rest of you) fire away from the fringes. In the meantime, I can certainly lend a hand with the digging!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2009)

OOC: The ground here is sand, but there is some sparse grass, rocks and some foul smelling rotting seaweed closer to the sea.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon will spend some time whittling down small branches or large sticks to points and begin burying them in the sand with their points up.  Radoon will bring water from the sea to help create a study spot for each stick so that they will remain upright as the sand is disturbed.  These will be just covered with sand so that hopefully as the fighting begins and the sand is disturbed, they will take affect.  He will position these in the corridor in many locations at random except for a narrow strip on the left side of each corridor as you enter from either side. Radoon will make sure H'Roosh knows this so he will not be affected.

Not sure if these will help much but my thinking is as the fighting begins, they might be enough of a distraction to affect their to hit rolls if they also have to concentrate on not stepping on these.  They might also have a larger affect on any 4 footed creature.  (OCC - see I'm thinking here)

Radoon would also like to make a sterotypical rope trap near his tree and Zurrik's tree.  This would be attached to a bent tree or something that when triggered from their position in the tree would close around the feet of the foe and raise them into the air inverted.

rope use for traps (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=13)

OOC - Unfortunately the time spent making these is futile because both my rolls suck.  Not sure if I can't construct them or if I did but when needed they will fail.  For Scott to have fun with I guess.

I think I am about out of time now.  We need to make sure Todd can beavailable for this fight though or we are all toast!


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2009)

The party having chosen it's ground for a last stand..Geoffrey take a silver dagger from his kit and quickly draw a circle with various wards of protection inscribed within in. He concludes his drawing by walking the permieter while softly singing a hyme of protection. He will then back up and once again trace the wards with the siver dagger while saying the appropiate praye..

There that may help some..


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

Midnight approaches and the Count's dogs can be heard baying in anticipation of the hunt. 

OOC: One last chance for preparations. Post coming tomorrow morning evening.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2009)

OOC: Here's the map, please let me know where you are placing traps, ward and yourselves.


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 47/54 (66) AC 25 Con 12/14*

Zurrik tries to aid Radoon in his trap-making.

Zurrik drinks his potions of healing for Gnurl and asks for a spare green cloak, changing from his yellow cloak. 

Zurrik then examines the nearby trees for sturdiness, teleporting to the top of several, looking for a spot to hide. Once he has settled on one, he tells the others, "I'm going to start out hidden at the top of one of those trees. I will attack from there until time for melee."


[sblock=OOC]
Aid Another: Use Rope +6 Rolls: 11, 9 

2 Potions of CLW from Gnurl: 10

Look at trees left of A8 and A9.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

Noting the wisdom of Zurrik's action, Gnurl will follow suit and drink one of his own potions of _CLW_.  Gnurl will sit in I,9 and get comfortable.

OOC:  Don't forget about Featherwind scouting for the approach of the enemy, and her instructions to return to Gnurl when we have about 10 minutes lead time. 

Potion, _clw_ cl1, Gnurl's potion of clw (1d8+1=6), reflected in hp total above.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh stands calmly, meditating and preparing his body for the stress of combat.

OOC: Leave H'Roosh where he is. I don't know exactly where Radoon wants the traps, but in general I'd say put them all 'round H'Roosh, with some room for the monk to maneuver between them during combat. He'll do his best to memorize their locations as Radoon and Zurik place them.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

Gnurl will take careful note of the locations of the snares and the safe routes between/around them, as he anticipates leaving this open area shortly after the battle begin in earnest.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 31, 2009)

*Radoon*

Scott, I ma guessing what is shown on the map is the corridor?  I have placed "x"s in the areas where I'd like to have the mostly buried spikes (which is pretty much what I described below).  

I'd like if everyone would find a place to fight from outside the corridor so we can block their exit (unless they wade into the water).  H'Roosh has agreed to stay and fight in the corridor.

I would like to find a spot in a tree as well.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

Gnurl will go to I,7 on Radoon's map.  (That's just back in the woods a little bit, right?)  (Both maps have the same coordinates, don't they?)


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2009)

Geoffrey will place the wards in a 30 foot radius centered upon his locaton on the map.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2009)

OOC: Check the map which has been altered to include the treeline and confirm your places. Also, please roll initiative and let me know what weapons if any you have readied. 

A cool wind blows and you have the disturbing sense that midnight has passed. The sound of the hounds changes as they are let loose into the jungle. Their yips and barks are random as they look for the scent. Eventually one lets out an exultant howl that makes the hairs stand up on the back of your necks. No doubt the howl is coming from the area of where you came to the surface. The others begin to form up into a pack with their barking becoming more regular. They are moving in your direction. Gnurl receives a mental image of terror from his familiar and moments later Featherwind comes streaking down with a snap of wings and lands so hard that Gnurl is very nearly knocked from his feet. The bird clings to his back and screeches out a frantic report. 

[sblock=Gnurl]They saw me! That counts nephew. He leaped into the air and turned into a great big bat and started after me. He was gonna eat me!  After some efforts to calm the frightened avian, Gnurl gets the impression that the hounds are coming first followed by a small band of orcs with boar spears and crossbows. The count, the lead huntsman orc and the nephew were bringing up the rear. They should be here in less than half an hour. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Apr 4, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 47/54 (66) AC 25 Con 12/14*

Zurrik holds his sword in his hand as he sits quietly in the tree looking for the first victim of his long-range blast.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Init: d20+5 = 7

Scotley--if there is no line of sight for Zurrik, he will teleport down away from the others and then teleport (50 ft per rd) to a spot to warm up the attackers from afar (<250 ft).

Newly added: The idea is to teleport away from the path we used before so the hounds will lose the scent when they turn towards me to respond to my distant attack.

Eldritch Spear +12 7d6 20/x2 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)] (range <= 250 ft)

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2009)

*H'Roosh (AC: 25, FF 21, T 20; HP: 62/72)*

H'Roosh stands calmly in place, quieting his mind and preparing for combat. A last minute thought spurs him to take out a Tanglefoot bag with the hope of holding one of the creatures in the middle of the spikes. He places the bag carefully in the sand at his feet, ready to be picked up at a moment's notice.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Initiative (1d20+4=11)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - the placement of Radoon is fine.  Are the squares 5' or 10'?

initiative roll (1d20+3=9)

Radoon has a dagger in each hand


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

OOC: Squares are 5'.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

Gnurl gives Featherwind a quick little kiss, and thanks her for helping like that.  "Here they come, guys! Featherwind tells me that the hounds are coming first followed by a small band of orcs with boar spears and crossbows. The count, the lead huntsman orc and the nephew were bringing up the rear. They should be here in less than half an hour.  I hope we're ready for them!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2009)

*Last Stand*

Initative   15

Geoffrey will stand his grond with mace in hand and shield...


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

"Geoffrey, I'd certainly appreciate it if you could find it in your heart to give me a minor curative blessing?" {OOC:  asking for a _cure minor wounds_ (0-level Orison) or two}


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2009)

Initiative:

Geoffrey 15
H'Roosh 11
Radoon 9
Zurrik 7

Gnurl? 

The baying hounds get closer. They really sound more like wild wolves than proper hunting hounds, but clearly they have your trail and have passed the point where you fought the snakes and the forest where you considered making your stand. 


[sblock=Zurrik and Radoon]Spot checks please.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 8, 2009)

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20+5=18)


----------



## Lou (Apr 8, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 47/54 (66) AC 25 Con 12/14*

OOC: Spot Check 4


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Init.=11 1d20+1=11


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2009)

spot check = 11


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

Initiative:
Hounds initiative (1d20+3=18) 
Geoffrey 15
H'Roosh 11
Gnunl 11
Radoon 9
Zurrik 7

Suddenly the hounds grow silent. You strain to watch the jungle for any sign of the beasts who seemed to be on your trail just moments ago. They prove to be both fast and stealthy. They come along the edge of the treeline unseen. They are practically on top of you before you know what happened. They continue forward. 

OOC: Actions please. Sorry can't get attachments to work for a map. If it is still down tomorrow I will email.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh waits patiently for the hounds to come in range of his Tanglefoot Bag.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl moves to the center of our group, as near as he can estimate, and casts _Improved Invisibility Sphere_, hopefully encompassing all of us.  Spell cast on Gnurl himself.  Gnurl will stand in P8 to cast his spell.  "Everyone gather close to me, and we'll stand a much better chance if they can't see us!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Map!*

OOC: Okay, attachments seem to be working again. Now that you have the map you may changes posted actions if you wish.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 47/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

Zurrik blasts the hound at C15 with an Sickening Eldritch Blast.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
*Sigh* The one thing Zurrik doesn't have is an area of effect ability.

Eldritch Blast +13 +12 7d6 20/x2 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)]

Attack/Damage Roll: 20 19 to hit ranged touch attack; Damage = 26

Range is >30 ft, so it's +12 and not +13.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

Post 1167 edited with coordinates for Gnurl's _Improved Invisibility Sphere_ spell.

OOC:  I think it's kinda funny that 3.5 changed the name of the spell from _Improved Invisibility_ to _Greater Invisibility_, but the authors of my School of Illusion book seem to have missed that memo.

OOC:  Looks like it might be time for a new thread once this fight is over.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2009)

*Radoon*

With the Hounds being some distance from him still, he will hold his action but keep his eyes peeled, especially in the other direction for the rest of this little party to show themselves.  He will stay as still as possible to avoid drawing attention to himself.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2009)

Geoffrey will wait till the hounds get withing range......he will also divert some of his attention to their rear area in case they are trying to blindside the party.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

As soon as Gnurl, with Featherwind's help, detects the approaching foes,  (I'm thinking that an owl will see and hear them coming pretty far out?) he will ready a spell.

OOC:  It just occurred to me that Gnurl doesn't need to be visible as a decoy because the hounds are already on the party's scent, so they are coming right to us anyway.  (If the dogs are worth a daXXX, that is!)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> With the Hounds being some distance from him still, he will hold his action but keep his eyes peeled, especially in the other direction for the rest of this little party to show themselves.  He will stay as still as possible to avoid drawing attention to himself.




Make a hide check at +4 please.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> As soon as Gnurl, with Featherwind's help, detects the approaching foes,  (I'm thinking that an owl will see and hear them coming pretty far out?) he will ready a spell.




OOC: At 60' Featherwind is aware of the nearest hound (5) and reports others are out there in the dark.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Gnurl immediately casts _Shield_ upon himself, spell-sharing with Featherwind, and as soon as he is able after that, he readies _Force Missiles_ and waits for targets to come into optimum range and proximity.  (Proximity to each other, that is.  He's looking to get most or all of them in one shot.)  He gives Featherwind a little kiss of thanks, and says, "Hang on, Girl, bidness fixin' ta pick up!"

OOC:  Turns out Gnurl doesn't have _Lightning Bolt_ prepared.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2009)

Initiative:
Hounds initiative (1d20+3=18)
Geoffrey 15
H'Roosh 11
Gnunl 11
Radoon 9
Zurrik 7

Carefully avoiding the sharpened stakes under the sand, Gnurl moves between H'Roosh and Geoffrey before casting a spell that conceals them all. Radoon tries to hide in his tree while Zurrik attacks. H'Roosh and Geoffrey wait.

Radoon and Zurrik *only* please [sblock]While Zurrik blasts one of the hounds (7), and while it takes a pretty serious wound it avoids the sickening effect of the blast. Zurrik is sure that shot would have killed any ordinary dog. Radoon and Zurrik see three of the hounds transform into a half man half beast and start climbing up toward Zurrik. The hound (5) that wandered into the sharpened stakes in the sand is wounded, but the wounds seem to close as soon as they are made. [/sblock]

Actions for round 2?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 16, 2009)

*Radoon*

hide check (1d20+4=9)

I guess Radoon accidentally knocks off some branches from his excitement


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 16, 2009)

*Radoon*

With limited numbers of daggers, Radoon will continue to hold his action until he has to throw, maybe the hounds will disappear if we get the head honcho.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

Seeing the hounds hold at the trees, H'Roosh steps out (to N8) of the invisibility sphere and whistles.


----------



## Lou (Apr 16, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 47/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

Zurrik blasts the half-hound highest up the tree (hound 1?) with an Sickening Eldritch Blast from Warlock's Edge.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
[sblock=for Scotley only]
You're not Scotley. 
[sblock=only for Scotley]
How fast are the half-hounds moving up the tree? How far up the tree is Zurrik? about 30 ft? I'm asking because Zurrik is thinking about teleporting to A18 or A19, with a 50 ft range, that's 40 ft away if I'm 30 ft up (3-4-5 right triangle). I would have considered farther left, but you put us on the left edge of the map... 
[/sblock][/sblock]

Eldritch Blast +13 7d6 20/x2 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)]

Attack/Damage Roll: 24 to hit ranged touch attack; Damage = 24

Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 10/10 for the day.
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=Zurrik and Radoon]FYI, You are both about 30' up in your respective trees. Based on what you've seen the beasts can cover that distance in one full round of climbing. So far none are climbing Radoon's tree, but it is likely they have spotted him and will do so soon. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Gnurl uses his Gnome racial ability to cast _Dancing Lights_ due south of his position in the middle of the clearing, hoping to catch the attention of at least some of the hounds.


----------



## Lou (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=for Scotley]
So will they reach Zurrik this next round or be below Zurrik, since none were at the foot of the tree at the start of the round?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2009)

Lou said:


> [sblock=for Scotley]
> So will they reach Zurrik this next round or be below Zurrik, since none were at the foot of the tree at the start of the round?
> [/sblock]




[Sblock=Lou]They will reach you before your next action. They got a partial climb this round, so they'll get the rest of the way next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2009)

OOC: Waiting to hear from Geoffrey.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2009)

Geoffrey will stand his ground offering the hounds a target should they chose to rush so that the party can flank them. He will keep scanning the area


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2009)

OOC: Post coming tonight.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2009)

*Round 3*

Initiative:
Hounds initiative (1d20+3=18)
Geoffrey 15
H'Roosh 11
Gnunl 11
Radoon 9
Zurrik 7

[sblock=Radoon]Two of the hounds transform and leap up the tree coming toward Radoon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zurrik]The blast sickens the lead creature and the other two are stalled briefly as they bypass their pack mate. Then they are on him in an explosion of teeth and claws (1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=14, 1d20+4=20, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+4=18), but somehow he manages to avoid their attacks.[/sblock]

Geoffrey stands his ground scanning the area from within the sphere of invisibility. 

Seeing the hounds hold at the trees, H'Roosh steps out (to N8) of the invisibility sphere and whistles. .

Gnurl immediately casts Shield upon himself, spell-sharing with Featherwind, and as soon as he is able after that, he readies Force Missiles and waits for targets to come into optimum range and proximity. (Proximity to each other, that is. He's looking to get most or all of them in one shot.) He gives Featherwind a little kiss of thanks, and says, "Hang on, Girl, bidness fixin' ta pick up!"

With limited numbers of daggers, Radoon will continue to hold his action until he has to throw, maybe the hounds will disappear if we get the head honcho.

While some of the hounds stay with the trees, several more run toward H'Roosh and the Dancing Lights. As the they close you see that even though the stakes seem to penetrate the hounds feet and legs, they seem to do little if any damage. 

OOC: Actions for round 3?


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Gnurl keeps his _Force Missiles_ at the ready and motions to the others to follow in the _sphere_ as he slowly begins to move toward Radoon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

As soon as the first hound gets within range, H'Roosh hurls (1d20+11=21) a Tanglefoot Bag. The sac strikes the lead hound and bursts, instantly coating the beast with sticky goo.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 23, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon, surprised at the speed of the beasts will fire 4 daggers at whichever beast is nearest and call out, _"I thought this fight was between us Count, not your lackeys!"_

First throw (shocking returning dagger) (1d20+13=18)

Second throw - regular, non-magical dagger (1d20+7=8)

Third Throw - (+1) adamantine dagger (1d20+13=33)

crit check (1d20+13=21)

4th throw regular dagger - trying 2 with 1 blow (1d20+3=5)

Damages:

1st dagger:  if 18 hits... 13pts
2nd dagger:  misses
3rd dagger: 9 pts (x2 if crit hit)
4th dagger:  misses

1st dagger (1d4+6=8)

electrical damage (1d6=5)

3rd throw (1d4+6=9)


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoffrey will cast flame strike centered on K10..that should get hounds 10,11,9 and 5 as well as free up H'roosh


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 47/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

Zurrik attacks the hound in front of him with an _Eldritch Blast_ from _Warlock's Edge_.
[sblock=OOC and rolls] 
[sblock=for Scotley]
Help me out here. The hounds can climb a tree and get a full round attack in the same round? Can Zurrik safely swing his sword while in the tree? Or would that require a climb skill check or a strength ability check? I'm thinking a blast would be more likely in this situation, but I wanted to hear your thoughts.

Fair Enough--Zurrik will blast again this round.
[/sblock]

Zurrik blasts the hound in front of him (towards his left) from Warlock's Edge, 

Eldritch Blast +13 RT 7d6 20/x2 Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)

attack 23 damage 21

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2009)

Lou said:


> Zurrik attacks the hound in front of him.
> 
> [sblock=for Scotley]
> Help me out here. The hounds can climb a tree and get a full round attack in the same round? Can Zurrik safely swing his sword while in the tree? Or would that require a climb skill check or a strength ability check? I'm thinking a blast would be more likely in this situation, but I wanted to hear your thoughts.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Lou]You are correct. I got carried away. Should have only been one attack each. No harm done as they missed you. You can swing a sword while in the tree assuming you are perched on a branch.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 12, 2009)

OOC:  I edited my last post, so we can move forward when Scotley is ready.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2009)

Initiative:
Hounds initiative (1d20+3=18)
Geoffrey 15
H'Roosh 11
Gnurl 11
Radoon 9
Zurrik 7

A column of flame descends on the pack of hounds before H'Roosh. They howl mournfully as 3 of the four become smoldering strangely humanoid looking corpses. The fourth, badly burned comes on. 

Only to be hit by the bag of sticky goo which holds him fast. The beast thrashes and growls in frustration. 

Gnurl keeps his Force Missiles at the ready and motions to the others to follow in the sphere as he slowly begins to move toward Radoon.

Radoon, surprised at the speed of the beasts will fire 4 daggers at whichever beast is nearest and call out, "I thought this fight was between us Count, not your lackeys!" While he wounds the lead hound it does not stop.

Zurrik attacks the hound in front of him with an Eldritch Blast from Warlock's Edge. The beast is badly wounded. 

Two of the hounds rush up the gap while those in the trees struggle to attack, but miss. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Lou (May 17, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 47/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

OOC: Zurrik goes last each round, but here is his action for the round.

IC:
Balancing in the tree, Zurrik uncomfortablely swings Warlock's Edge with two hands at the severely injured hound in front of him.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

Warlock's Edge +10 d10+4 19-20/x2 with Hideous Blow 7d6 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)]

Attack Roll: 12
Damage if a 12 hits: 32

Scotley, if a 12 hits, must know if the hound is "alive" so Zurrik gains HP from the Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking. 

Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 10/10 for the day.
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Gnurl will use a _scroll_ of _lightning bolt_ (CL10) and fire the lightning down the border of the squares, so that it hits the beasts in K8, K9, and L8.

Damage 10d6=37, save DC=17
Gnurl's Lightning Bolt (10d6=37)

Note that G-Gnome is still invisible after the spell, too!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh steps up and opens a can of whup-@$$ on the nearest Hound. Fists, feet and knees fly as he pummels the poor pup.

[sblock=Actions]
5' Step to M8, Flurry of Blows vs. Hound at L8.

To Hit (1d20+14=28, 1d20+14=34, 1d20+9=16)
Confirm Crit (1d20+14=23)

Damage (2d6+5=13, 4d6+10=29, 2d6+5=15)

So that's either 42 or 57, depending on whether or not a 16 hits.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

OOC:  Dog Killer!   (Gnurl just gave them a "charge")


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Dog Killer!   (Gnurl just gave them a "charge")




My first effort was 'pummeled the pup' but that sounded an awful lot like a euphemism for something else . . . so I decided to modify it a bit.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> My first effort was 'pummeled the pup' but that sounded an awful lot like a euphemism for something else . . . so I decided to modify it a bit.



OOC:  lmao!!


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2009)

*Radoon - 56/62 HP*

With the beasts still coming at him, Radoon will again let loose with daggers at the lead beast or whomever is closest.


1st throw - shocking returning dagger (1d20+13=31)

crit check (1d20+13=32)  (yeah baby!!)

2nd throw - regular dagger (1d20+7=12)

Third throw - (+1 dagger from shaman) (1d20+13=23)

4th throw - trying 2 with one blow (regular dagger) (1d20+3=9)

Damages:

1st dagger base damage (1d4+6=7, 1d4+6=9)

electrical damage (1d6=6, 1d6=5)

second throw misses

if 23 hits: damage from third throw (1d4+6=9)

4th throw - misses


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

OOC: I'll give Geoffrey until tomorrow evening to check in and then continue on.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2009)

Initiative:
Hounds initiative (1d20+3=18)
Geoffrey 15
H'Roosh 11
Gnurl 11
Radoon 9
Zurrik 7

Geoffrey summons a magical weapon of force that streaks to the treetops and swings a glancing blow at one of Zurrick's foes. H'Roosh steps up and dispatches the stuck foe. A flutter of paper in the breeze and the Gnome's voice as he intones are the only hints that he is acting until a bright bolt streaks into two of the hounds and then rips into the hillside. Both fall dead. A deafening boom reverberates down the narrow channel. Radoon's fine dagger work sends one of his foes to the ground its lifeless body changing into humanoid form as it falls. Zurrick swings at one of his foes, but misses. The hounds in the trees counter and Zurrick is hit twice (11 damage) and Radoon once (4 damage). 

Actions?


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 40/56*

OOC: Zurrik goes last each round, but here is the start of his action for the round.

IC:
Balancing in the tree, Zurrik again swings Warlock's Edge with two hands at a hound in front of him.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

Zurrik took 11 Hp damage last round from 2 attacks, but he is DR 2, so only 7 damage.

Warlock's Edge +10 d10+4 19-20/x2 with Hideous Blow 7d6 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)]

Attack Roll: 14
Damage if a 14 hits: 32

Scotley, if a 14 hits, must know if the hound is "alive" so Zurrik gains HP from the Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking. 

Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 8/10 for the day.
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Gnurl now takes out his _Wand of Magic Missile_ [cl9]and fires three screeching bolts of bright blue force into the hound in B10, and two more into the hound in B11.

Damage
Hound (B10) 3d4+3 = 9 hp damage
Hound (B11) 2d4+2 = 9 hp damage
Gnurl's magic missile from wand directed at two hounds (3d4+3=9, 2d4+2=9)

Gnurl, himself, moves to G11 and, while still invisible, actively hides behind the "x" in that square. 
Gnurl's hide check is 57! Gnurl's hide check while invisible. (1d20+47=57)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

Seeing that the main part of the battle will likely take place at the mouth of the 'ravine' rather than within the traps as planned, H'Roosh moves quickly to position himself closer to his friends in the trees. He deftly avoids the sharpened stakes and places himself where anyone approaching will have to pass through at least some of them.

He then hurls a Tanglefoot Bag (1d20+4=15) at one of the hounds confronting Zurrik.

[sblock=Actions]Move to I10, throw Tanglefoot Bag (ranged touch attack) at the hound in B10.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 9, 2009)

*Radoon 52/62 HP*

Radoon will continue to fire daggers at the beast in his tree.

1st throw - shocking returning dagger (1d20+14=18)

2nd and 4th throw (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=14)

3rd throw regular dagger (1d20+12=31)

crit check (1d20+12=30)

Damages:

1st throw:  if 18 hits, damage for throw with shocking returning dagger (1d4+6=9)
plus:electrical damage (1d6=4)

2nd throw:  if 15 hits, 2nd throw (1d4+6=10)

3rd throw (crit hit):  3rd throw - crit hit (1d4+6=8, 1d4+6=10, 1d4+6=7)

4th throw:  if 14 hits, 4th throw (1d4+6=8)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: Sorry guys, I had hoped to hear from Geoffrey before now. Post coming tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC:  Looks like we're overdue for a new thread to be  started, eh, Scotley?  At least, the last time I checked they still wanted thread size limited to 1000 posts......


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Looks like we're overdue for a new thread to be  started, eh, Scotley?  At least, the last time I checked they still wanted thread size limited to 1000 posts......




OOC: Yeah we are way over. Lets finish up this fight and I'll get a new thread going.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

Initiative:

Geoffrey 15
H'Roosh 11
Gnurl 11
Radoon 9
Zurrik 7
Hounds initiative (1d20+3=18)

Geoffrey continues to wield the force weapon to good effect and a hound drops from the tree where Zurrik is battling. 

Seeing that the main part of the battle will likely take place at the mouth of the 'ravine' rather than within the traps as planned, H'Roosh moves quickly to position himself closer to his friends in the trees. He deftly avoids the sharpened stakes and places himself where anyone approaching will have to pass through at least some of them.

He then hurls a Tanglefoot Bag (1d20+4=15) at one of the hounds confronting Zurrik and puts it out of commission. 

Gnurl now takes out his Wand of Magic Missile [cl9]and fires three screeching bolts of bright blue force into the hound in B10, and two more into the hound in B11. The missiles pass disturbingly close to H'Roosh's ears on their way to their targets. Neither hound falls. 

Radoon manages to cause injury to, but not quite fell his foe. 

Balancing in the tree, Zurrik again swings Warlock's Edge with two hands at a hound in front of him, but his blade is fouled in the branches. 

One active hound in each tree attacks, but neither manages to get a hit this time.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

"Not to be too nitpicky," says Gnurl to H'Roosh, "but I thought the whole point of this was to make the hounds come to us in the defenses that we had prepared.  We're fighting _their_ fight out here.  For about two silvers, I'd leave Radoon and Zurik to their chosen fate!  But....ah....hell, I guess we'd better go save them after all.  I hope Geoffrey doesn't get too lonesome back there all by himself!"

Gnurl's possible action for next round (but if the remaining hounds look to be pretty well handled, Gnurl will not burn his spell):
G-Gnome moves to F7 and cuts loose with a 10-die lightning bolt that should be able from that position to catch both hounds fighting Zurrik, while leaving the Big Z himself untouched.  OOC: Question, too, I'm not exactly familiar with how Sudden Maximize works - can Gnurl maximize the Lightning Bolt if he gives up a prepared 5th level spell? (If so, will that be instead of or in addition to the prepared lightning bolt?)  If he can do that, then he will, if not, then I've already marked off the right spell on his sheet and provided damage for a 10 die bolt below.
lightning bolt damage, 10d6 = 35 10-die lightning bolt damage (10d6=35)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

Seeing that his friends have their active attackers in hand, H'Roosh stands his ground and focuses his will, preparing for the fight ahead.


----------



## Lou (Jun 18, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 40/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

Seeing the two hounds fall, Zurrik tries to take out the last one with another two-handed swing from _Warlock's Edge_, getting his best swing in yet.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

Warlock's Edge +10 d10+4 19-20/x2 with Hideous Blow 7d6 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)]

Attack Roll: 18
Damage if a 18 hits: 36

Scotley, if a 18 hits, must know if the hound is "alive" so Zurrik gains HP from the Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking. 

Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 8/10 for the day.
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-


[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 22, 2009)

*Radoon*

Once again, Radoon will continue to throw daggers at the foe in his tree.  If he falls his beast, he will look and fire at a new opponent.

1st throw - shocking, returning dagger (1d20+14=17)

2nd and 4th throw (1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=11)

crit check (1d20+7=19)

3rd throw (1d20+12=23)

Damages (if hit):

1st throw base damage (1d4+6=10)

1st throw electrical damage (1d6=6)

2nd throw (2 rolls if crit) (1d4+6=8, 1d4+6=8)

3rd and 4th throws (1d4+6=8, 1d4+6=8)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2009)

Zurrik and Radoon finish off the remaining hounds in the trees with a little help from Geoffrey's spiritual weapon. The last one on the ground is held by the tanglefoot bag, but not for long...

OOC: I believe that sudden metamagic feats do not require a higher level spell slot. 

OOC: The hounds are 'living', but the one Zurrik hit was slain.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Gnurl zaps the hound that is held by the tanglefoot bag with a charge from his _Wand of Magic Missile_ -- 19 hp dam. magic missile at "tangled" hound (5d4+5=19)


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 11, 2009)

*Radoon 52/62 HP*

Radoon will exit the tree and collect his weapons and search the bodies for anything of interest.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

The invisible Gnurl sees Radoon behaving as if the battle is over and calls out to his friend, "Not so fast, Radoon, where is the master of these hounds?  Do we not also have to deal with him?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 11, 2009)

"Yes we do but he seems to be too chicken  to fight us straight up without trying to weaken us first."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey finishes off the final hound with another blow of his force weapon. Radoon gathers his daggers, but before he can begin a proper search a flicker of movement and a rush of sound catches everyone's attention. 'Something' is coming toward you out of the darkness of the jungle. It is big, making a considerable high pitched noise and moving fast about twenty feet off the ground...

OOC: You've got a round to prepare. Actions and initiative please.


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Gnurl hurries up to the biggest  tree bole that is in his immediate vicinity, stands with his back against it, and casts _see invisibility_.  Note that he is still invisible himself.

Gnurl's init. (1d20+1=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh is apparently completely bemused by the actions of his peers and stands fast as he waits for something else to happen.

Initiative (1d20+4=5)


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 12, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon, having gathered his knives and hearing the approaching noise will also place his back to the tree he was up earlier.

initiative:  initiative (1d20+3=23)


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 40/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

Noting where Radoon ended up, Zurrik turns towards the sound of the incoming opponent.

OOC: init 7 same as before


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2009)

Initiative

Radoon 23
Zurrik 7
H'Roosh 5
Gnurl 4

Geoffrey? 

OOC: I'll give Geoffrey until tomorrow to check in. This fight will really be more fun with the Cleric taking an active part. Check your positions on the map and be sure they meet with your approval. Gnurl's stubby legs wouldn't carry him to a tree in the time available so I put him with his back to the rocks instead.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

OOC:  Rock works just fine for me, Scotley.  BTW, how much time remains on Gnurl's Gtr Invis. Sphere?  The rest of the party is also still included in the spell, if they will get within the area of effect again......  I'll have to check the map tonight to look for a good spot for Gnurl to be where some others will also be invisible.  Or, better yet, you guys can come to Gnurl.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: Hmm, are we reading the same spell? 

Invisibility Sphere :: d20srd.org

By my reading once somebody has attacked or left the sphere the spell is over for them. Duration is 1 minute/level and only about 6 rounds have passed, so you've got plenty of time, but I don't think it will help anyone but Gnurl, who can't leave the sphere since it is centered on him. H'Roosh is in fact now within the area of the spell, but since he 'pounded the pup' earlier.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2009)

Initiative

Radoon 23
Bat Swarms 12
Zurrik 7
H'Roosh 5
Gnurl 4

Geoffrey? 

The mysterious creatures approaching turn out to be two swarms of bats. The swarms buzz the possitions of Zurrik and Radoon (2 points of damage each from bat bites and take an attack off opportunity against the swarms as well) before moving toward the others. 

[sblock=Zurrik and Radoon]The numerous tiny bat bites continue to bleed and you'll need a cure spell or heal check DC10 or take one point of damage per round.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 40/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

As the bat swarm surrounds him, Zurrik lashes out with Warlock's Edge. The sword slashes through the swarm, brushing against bats left and right, releasing the eldritch energy held in the blade, showering the bat swarm.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
bat swarm damage: Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-. The swarm did 2 damage, but 2-2=0. No damage. With no damage comes no continuing effects. See Damage Reduction here

Warlock's Edge +10 d10+4 19-20/x2 with Hideous Blow 7d6 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)]

Attack Roll: 29
Damage if a 29 hits: 22 All energy damage from Hideous Blow


Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 7/10 for the day after the bat swarm attack
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Hmm, are we reading the same spell?
> Invisibility Sphere :: d20srd.org
> By my reading once somebody has attacked or left the sphere the spell is over for them. Duration is 1 minute/level and only about 6 rounds have passed, so you've got plenty of time, but I don't think it will help anyone but Gnurl, who can't leave the sphere since it is centered on him. H'Roosh is in fact now within the area of the spell, but since he 'pounded the pup' earlier.



OOC: No, we're not reading the same spell -- I cast IMPROVED Invisibility Sphere!  And the reason you can't find it in the book is because it's in the School of Illusion book, a d20 book by Fantasy Flight Games released under their Legends & Lairs label.  If you'll remember wayyy back, you approved the book when I asked about it after I first got it a few years back.   But we should all still be invisible, attacking or not.  And we can see each other, too!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

Lou said:


> As the bat swarm surrounds him, Zurrik lashes out with Warlock's Edge. The sword slashes through the swarm, releasing the eldritch energy held in the blade, showering the bat swarm.
> 
> OOC: Need a ruling on this attack. Even if ruled against, Zurrik will attempt to use Eldritch Blast as the AoO.
> 
> ...




OOC: You are correct, the DR will apply and thus protect you from the ongoing damage.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> No, we're not reading the same spell -- I cast IMPROVED Invisibility Sphere!  And the reason you can't find it in the book is because it's in the School of Illusion book, a d20 book by Fantasy Flight Games released under their Legends & Lairs label.  If you'll remember wayyy back, you approved the book when I asked about it after I first got it a few years back.   But we should all still be invisible, attacking or not.  And we can see each other, too!




OOC: I do remember approving said book. I'll give it a look. The bad news is that bat swarms have blind sense. The good news is that other foes may not.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2009)

As the swarm moves over Zurrik his arcane power blasts the bats killing many and causing the swarm to break up. The bats scatter to the four winds though the other swarm continues on.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2009)

*Winging It*

As the swarm hits, Geoffrey will quitley say to those around him.."I will try and focus their attention on me....this may allow you to hit a weak spot"

Geoffrey will then raise his voice loudly in prayer and charge the wards around him in the party in an attempt to give the impression he is working ritual magic to combat them


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Still invisible and with his back to a tree (where hopefully, he'll be at least somewhat secure from swarm attacks?), Gnurl will intently scan the trees and open space in the direction from which the swarms came, waiting for the appearance of the masters of the swarms.  Gnurl prepares a spell to properly welcome these masters, as well!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Can you actually hit a swarm, or a bat within the swarm? I know you can't damage one with melee, but as long as he can make contact H'Roosh might be able to do something . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2009)

[sblock=H'Roosh] You can use energy damage from weapons such as shocking or flaming swords even though the sword damage doesn't apply and the swarm does have an AC (16) for such a purpose. So I expect H'Roosh has a few tricks he can use.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon will take a swing with his shocking dagger at the swam as it surrounds him.

swing at bats with shocking dagger (1d20+14=33)

crit check (1d20+14=20)

damage:

dagger damage (1d4+6=10)

shocking damage (1d6=5)

Radoon has no healing left so he will be taking damage.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2009)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> Initiative
> 
> Radoon 23
> Bat Swarms 12
> ...




Heal check (1d20+5=11)


----------



## Lou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 40/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

With one swarm down, Zurrik eyes the second one. Extending Warlock's Edge, a blast of eldritch energy flies towards the second swarm.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
I was thinking that if Zurrik hits the swarm, this part of the battle could be over.

Eldritch Blast: + 7d6 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)]

Attack Roll: 23 ranged touch
Damage if a 23 hits: 23 from EB


Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 7/10 for the day.
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

OOC: H'Roosh holds his action until the swarm attacks him (no distance weapons).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2009)

Radoon and Zurrik make short work of the second swarm and soon the bats have scattered and are flying away at speed. Dozens of dead bats litter the ground. 

OOC: Spot checks everyone.

[sblock=Spot check up to 29]The bats retreat quickly leaving only the sounds of the surf and steamy jungle.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 30+]Two distinct bodies of mist seem to be moving purposefully into the area in the wake of the bat swarms.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

OOC:  I'll spare myself the embarrassment of failing on the spot roll.  Gnurl can't break 30 with a spot check even going downhill (Pike's Peak) with a tailwind (Hurricane Katrina)!

"Look at those bada** bats skeedaddle!"


----------



## Lou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil 40/54 (max66) AC 25/T15/FF22 Con 12/14*

Zurrik surveys their handiwork on the swarms, looking at the dead bats, ignoring all else for the moment.

OOC: Spot d20+2=3


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

The monk stands immobile, watching the bats wing away and waiting for the arrival of the hunters.

[sblock=OOC]Spot Check (1d20+12=29)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 21, 2009)

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20+10=20)

As Radoon puts his hands up to rub the areas where the little ers bit him, he sees they are bleeding quite a bit.  _"Not Good"_  he thinks to himself


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2009)

*Resolution*

Two unnoticed clouds of mist coalesce into the figures of the Count (V1) and his Nephew (V2) in your midst. "Very well done gentlemen I commend you on the spended way you've handled the hazards of the island and my minions. Please pay no mind to my beaters, the orcs, they will not join the fray unless you try to flee." As if on cue orcs begin to approach from the north and south. "You've led us a merry chase I must say. Now, let's see what you can do." 

Initiative:
Radoon 23
Geoffrey 12
Zurrik 7
H'Roosh 5
Gnurl 4
Enemy 1

OOC: It seems he's a sporting fellow and has chosen to give you the first shot. Actions?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry, double post


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2009)

Upon the counts last word, Radoon's throws are already on their way.  For his first throw, he will throw his vial of holy water at the count followed by his shocking returning dagger.  His 3rd and 4th throws are at the Count's nephews.


OOC - Scott, I just rolled a d20 here I did not know what might help my modifiers to hit him.  I am hoping the water will magnify the shocking effect.


vial of holy water (1d20=16)

1st dagger throw - returning shocking dagger (1d20+14=21)

2rd throw - (Morwyn's iron icy burst dagger) (1d20+14=27)

3nd throw - regular dagger (1d20+7=24)

crit check (1d20+7=13)


Damages if any hit:

first throw (1d4+6=10)

plus electrical:  electrical (1d6=2)

Morwyn's dagger (1d4+6=7)

Morwyn's dagger cold damage (1d6=3)

damage 3rd throw - not crit hit (1d4+6=9)


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

On his proper initiative count, Gnurl, bashful Gnome that he is, will nevertheless avail himself of the opportunity to get the first shot in against the Count and his slimy nephew by reading his _Scroll of Lightning Bolt_ (CL 10, 10d6 damage, save DC = 17) intending to catch them both in the area of effect.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2009)

Dagnabbed Double Post!

OOC:  The very instant his spell goes off, the still Invisible Gnurl takes a five-foot step to his left and ducks!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

The monk holds his action for now.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Scott, I just rolled a d20 here I did not know what might help my modifiers to hit him.  I am hoping the water will magnify the shocking effect.
> 
> vial of holy water (1d20=16)




OOC: Cute trick, you get to add BAB, Dex, and any relevant feats or class abilities, so the +16 will be at least a 26 and I believe it is vs. touch, so that should hit. I'll have to figure out the bonus for mixing water and electricity.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 7, 2009)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Cute trick, you get to add BAB, Dex, and any relevant feats or class abilities, so the +16 will be at least a 26 and I believe it is vs. touch, so that should hit. I'll have to figure out the bonus for mixing water and electricity.




Thanks Scott,

From what I see, Radoon would be at +9BAB, +3 Dex, and +1 for Point blank shot - Total of +13 so to hit number of 29.  I am unsure of the dagger will land since I am sure he will have some type of protection but I am thinking the holy water would not feel good to him, may distract him, may even put a hole in his defenses and possibly add a synergistic effect to the electrical damage.


----------



## Lou (Aug 7, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 40/54 (66) AC 25 Con 12/14*

OOC: Somehow I knew Invisible Castle would do this to me.....

From _Warlock's Edge_, Zurrik hurls a maximized and empowered naked _Eldritch_ _Blast_ at the Count in front of him.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Damage if hit will be 42+50% of 7d6 as per the OOC thread.

Ranged Touch Attack: d20+12 = 2+12=14 
Damage: +42+7d6/2 → 54.5 54 points if it hits


Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 7/10 for the day
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.
Uses left of Maximized EB 2/3 for the day
Uses left of Empowered EB 2/3 for the day

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 12, 2009)

Geoffrey will raise his voice in prayes and cast bulls strength on H'Roosh giving him a +4 to his strength.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2009)

OOC: Welcome back Todd, I'll a little overwhelmed just now, but I should get things moving Friday evening.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

Upon the counts last word, Radoon's throws are already on their way. For his first throw, he will throw his vial of holy water at the count followed by his shocking returning dagger. His 3rd and 4th throws are at the Count's nephew. The vial of holy water produces a satisfactory roar of pain and anger from the count, but even though a dagger strikes both the count and his nephew, neither seems to have much effect. 

Geoffrey will raise his voice in prayes and cast bulls strength on H'Roosh giving him a boost to already impressive his strength.

From Warlock's Edge, Zurrik hurls a maximized and empowered naked Eldritch Blast at the Count in front of him. The Count neatly sidesteps his blast, but it was _really_ close. 

The monk holds his action for now. 

On his proper initiative count, Gnurl, bashful Gnome that he is, will nevertheless avail himself of the opportunity to get the first shot in against the Count and his slimy nephew by reading his Scroll of Lightning Bolt intending to catch them both in the area of effect. The Count again moves with snakelike grace and avoids the lightning completely, but his Nephew is not so fortunately. 



OOC: Reflex saves vs. lightning (1d20+11=18, 1d20+9=13)

OOC: Enemy actions coming in the morning, sorry, gotta sleep.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

ooc:  the count's save vs. Gnurl's Lightning Bolt as just for HALF damage, wasn't it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2009)

OOC: He's prob'ly got Evasion.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: He's prob'ly got Evasion.




OOC: Yup!, but on the plus, side you toasted the Nephew pretty good even with his resistance 10 to electricity.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

The Count charges H'Roosh, perhaps blaming him for the invisible gnome's lightning. He ignores the stakes ripping at his legs and they seem to do no damage. He throws a powerful punch (1d20+14=18), which H'Roosh manages to avoid. However, both H'Roosh and Gnurl feel an unpleasant negative energy that saps their will (DC 18 Will save or lose 1 point of wisdom.) 

The Count's Nephew moves closer to Radoon pulling a strange wand from beneath his hunter's cloak as he goes. With an arcane word, a blast of incredible cold (10d6=36) rolls over Radoon and Zurrik (DC: 20 reflex for half).

OOC: Actions for all?


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Believe it or not, Gnurl made his save: 20!  DC 18 Will Save (1d20+7=20)

For his action, Gnurl assaults the Count with his favorite spell:  _*Phantasmal Killer! *_ (the Count's save DC = 21)


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 40/54 (66) AC 25 (T15/FF23) Con 12/14*

Zurrik feels the cold as it just misses him.

Changing targets, from _Warlock's Edge_, Zurrik hurls a _Sickening Eldritch_ _Blast_ at the Nephew.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
DC 20 R Save for Nephew's cold wand = d20+10 = 1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)
With Evasion, that's no damage.

Ranged Touch Attack: 1d20+12 → [6,12] = (18) Nephew needs to make an easy save...
Damage: 7d6 → [4,1,4,1,4,1,5] = (20) Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)




Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 7/10 for the day
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.
Uses left of Maximized EB 2/3 for the day
Uses left of Empowered EB 2/3 for the day

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2009)

*H'Roosh (AC: 25, HP: 62/72)*

H'Roosh steels his mighty Will against the vampire's draining attack, deftly slips his opening punch and returns with a volley of punches and kicks of his own.

[sblock=Die Rolls]
Will Save (1d20+13=25)

To Hit (1d20+13=25, 1d20+10=17, 1d20+10=20, 1d20+5=19)
Damage (2d6+7=14, 2d6+7=10, 2d6+7=15)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2009)

*Radoon 15/62*

reflex save (1d20+7=15)

Radoon is hit with the full force of the nephew's cold blast and he feels very weakened from the hit.  He will move behind the tree to give him partial cover (A8)

Seeing his daggers not do much damage, Radoon will concentrate his throws at the nephew and launch only one from each hand.


dagger throws at Nephew (1d20+14=28, 1d20+14=18)

OOC - I am guessing if either hit, it would only be the 28 so damage rolls for that one are below:

damage from 1st throw (1d4+6=8)

electrical damage (1d6=1)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2009)

*The Count*

Seeing himself free for the moment...Geoffrey will once again lift his voice in prayer and cast bulls strenght on Radoon. (+4 to your strength)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 22, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - Thanks Todd, but I may not make it another round, I'll understand if you want to change your action.  If not, all the better...I think I'm gonna try and grapple the count.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope  not going to change Geoffrey has faith that the old man will last thru the fight


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Radoon is hit with the full force of the nephew's cold blast and he feels very weakened from the hit. He will move behind the tree to give him partial cover (A8)

Seeing his daggers not do much damage, Radoon will concentrate his throws at the nephew and launch only one from each hand.

One of the daggers strikes the younger foe, but seems to do little damage. The holy water seemed to be much more effective than daggers...

Radoon feels a surge of strength as his old muscles, powered by Geoffrey's divine magic, regain the vigor of youth. 

Zurrik feels the cold as it just misses him.

Changing targets, from Warlock's Edge, Zurrik hurls a Sickening Eldritch Blast at the Nephew, which strikes him full in the chest and while it does visible harm to him, he is not sickened by it. (immune to effects that require a fort save.) 

H'Roosh steels his mighty Will against the vampire's draining attack, deftly slips his opening punch and returns with a volley of punches and kicks of his own. He finds the first blow to be his most effective, but it doesn't have anywhere near the effect he had hoped. 

For his action, Gnurl assaults the Count with his favorite spell: Phantasmal Killer! Unfortunately, the spell doesn't even make the Count flinch. The words of a long ago lecture in necromany 101 class returns to Gnurl...

[sblock=Gnurl]Undead Traits: The undead are immune to mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects or is harmless. He is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal
damage, ability damage to his physical ability scores,
ability drain, energy drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or death
from massive damage.

Since Phantasmal Killer is mind-affecting, has a death effect, and requires Fort save I'd say this is three strikes and you're out.[/sblock]

The Count tosses a couple more punches (1d20+12=13, 1d20+12=19) at H'Roosh, but again somehow misses. H'Roosh sees that the wounds he just inflicted heal up before his eyes. H'Roosh and Gnurl continue to feel an unpleasant negative energy that saps their will (DC 18 Will save or lose 1 point of wisdom.)

The Count's Nephew uses a second wand, this time pointed at Zurrik. He feels a numbness in the limbs as the spell reaches him. (DC 19 Will save or be paralyzed.) This foe too seems to heal some of his wounds. 

Initiative:
Radoon 23
Geoffrey 12
Zurrik 7
H'Roosh 5
Gnurl 4
Enemy 1


----------



## Lou (Aug 23, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 40/54 (66) AC 25 (T15/FF23) Con 12/14*

Feeling the heaviness of his arms, Zurrik grits his teeth, shrugs off the effects of the wand, and sends a maximized and empowered naked _Eldritch Blast_ at the nephew.  The blast hits the nephew square in the chest.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
DC19 Will Save v wand:  1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21) 

Ranged Touch Attack: 1d20+12 → [18,12] = (30)

Damage:  42+7d6/2 = 56


Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 7/10 for the day
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.
Uses left of Maximized EB 1/3 for the day
Uses left of Empowered EB 1/3 for the day

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC: Curse you Invisible Castle! You aren't supposed to make your saves while my attacks miss.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

*The Count*

Seeing the ebb and flow of battel Geoffrey will pass and then cast a heal on the embattled Radoon for 31 points of healing.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

"Blast!  Why did I not realize that the count is undead and immune to my spell?  Grrr."

Gnurl fires his _Wand of Magic Missile_ (CL9) at the count on his next action.
 dam=5d4+5 = 20. magic missile at the count (5d4+5=20)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

The apparent ineffectiveness of his blows shakes H'Roosh, and he begins to question the wisdom of this course (Will Save (1d20+13=14)). Thinking quickly, the nimble monk deftly dodges (1d20+11=31) the Count's attacks as he pulls a potion from his sack and applies it quickly to his hands.

[sblock=Scotley]Not sure of the mechanics here - Tumble allows movement while avoiding AoO's. The intent is to stay in range while dodging around blows and applying Silversheen. Monks being what they are, it seems like this would be reasonable and it seemed like good theatrics, but if not he'll simply take a 5' step back to be out of range while he applies it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Scotley]Not sure of the mechanics here - Tumble allows movement while avoiding AoO's. The intent is to stay in range while dodging around blows and applying Silversheen. Monks being what they are, it seems like this would be reasonable and it seemed like good theatrics, but if not he'll simply take a 5' step back to be out of range while he applies it.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]Hmm, I never thought about using tumble in place. I'll let it stand for now, but I suspect that allowing it would have some long term balance issues. Silversheen will be most helpful.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - I don't think Radoon would be able to get his rope from his pack, move and attack all this round (I'm not sure if quick draw would work with my lasso), If I can do all the post is below, if not he will remove the lasso and move to G10 only      so...  

IC -Radoon will slide his pack to one shoulder and begin moving while deftly removing his lasso.  He will ultimately end at G10 and use his lasso to try and trip the count, pulling him off balance and hopefully having the count’s heart land directly on a stake.

melee touch attack with lasso (1d20+9=22) - Count does not get any armor bonuses

If this succeeds as a hit then it seems to be an opposed check (my strength against your dex or strength).

opposed strength check (1d20+4=12)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

Radoon will slide his pack to one shoulder and begin moving while deftly removing his lasso.

Seeing the ebb and flow of battel Geoffrey will pass and then cast a heal on the embattled Radoon for 31 points of healing. 

Feeling the heaviness of his arms, Zurrik grits his teeth, shrugs off the effects of the wand, and sends a maximized and empowered naked Eldritch Blast at the nephew. The blast hits the nephew square in the chest. The attack staggers him. 

The apparent ineffectiveness of his blows shakes H'Roosh, and he begins to question the wisdom of this course (Will Save (1d20+13=14)). Thinking quickly, the nimble monk deftly dodges (1d20+11=31) the Count's attacks as he pulls a potion from his sack and applies it quickly to his hands.

"Blast! Why did I not realize that the count is undead and immune to my spell? Grrr."

Gnurl fires his Wand of Magic Missile (CL9) at the count on his next action. This spell proves much more effective as the missiles slam home. 

The Count launches more more attacks (1d20+12=25, 1d20+12=25) and this time the little valley echos with the sound of the blows and as the strike H'Roosh in the head and chest (1d6+10=13, 1d6+10=15) more chilling even than the pain of the blows is the way the blows seem to sap H'Roosh's will and capasity for reasoned thought (wisdom drain (1d6=4, 1d6=1)). The Orcs arrayed around the battle cheer their patron's success. The Count seems to heal even more this time taking some of his strength from H'Roosh's lost will. H'Roosh and Gnurl continue to feel an unpleasant negative energy that saps their will (DC 18 Will save or lose 1 point of wisdom.)


The Count's Nephew uses the second wand again, targeting Zurrik. He hisses at the warlock clearly unhappy with the blast he just received. Zurrik again feels a numbness in the limbs as the spell reaches him. (DC 19 Will save or be paralyzed.) Once more the unnaturalness of the foe is revealed by the rapid recovery from some of the wounds he has suffered. The younger foe steps forward and now Radoon and Zurrik feel an unpleasant negative energy that saps their will (DC 18 Will save or lose 1 point of wisdom.)

Initiative:
Radoon 23
Geoffrey 12
Zurrik 7
H'Roosh 5
Gnurl 4
Enemy 1


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

OOC:  Gnurl's DC 18 Will save: Gnurl's DC 18 will save (1d20+7=16)

Gnurl feels his mediocre-at-best wisdom ebb slowly away from him (10-1=9).


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2009)

*Radoon 46/62*

Radoon stops moving at G10 and will use his lasso to try and trip the count, pulling him off balance and hopefully having the count’s heart land directly on a stake.

melee touch attack with lasso (1d20+9=22) - Count does not get any armor bonuses

If this succeeds as a hit then it seems to be an opposed check (my strength against your dex or strength).

opposed strength check (1d20+4=12)

will save (1d20+6=23)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

Now that there is a breather. Geoffrey will once again raise his voice in prayer and point his finger at the count......."Let the Lords of Light show their mercy and bless thee with the power of their healing" at which point a golden light streams forth from his hand and strikes the count."

For Scotley
[sblock]it's your fault for planting mass heal in my mind lol...Geoffrey cast a heal spell on the count. all but 1d4 of hit points removed if i understand the concept. This is a touched attack but Geoffrey took the feat that allows him to use a ray as a touch attack and his roll to hit was 19 +10 equalling 29[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 26, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 40/54 (66) AC 25 (T15/FF23) Con 12/14*

OOC: Doesn't the use of a wand require a ranged touch attack? Somehow I knew the attack roll would be crap after making the two saves....

IC: Zurrik shakes off the feeling of dread and the numbness of spirit that attacks his body and mind. Calling forth his eldritch energy again, his aim is off and the blast hits only sand.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
DC19 Will Save v wand: 1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23) 
DC18 Will Save v aura: 1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24)

Ranged Touch Attack: 1d20+12 = natural 1

Damage: none


Uses left of Least Iron Ward Diamond 7/10 for the day
Uses left of Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking 10/10 for the day.
Use left of Third Eye Crystal 1/1 for the day.
Uses left of Maximized EB 1/3 for the day
Uses left of Empowered EB 1/3 for the day

Zurrik is currently DR 1/cold iron + DR 1/-
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2009)

*H'Roosh (AC: 21, HP: 35)*

H'Roosh staggers under the horrible effects of the count's assault, shakes his head and launches a counter-attack (1d20+14=24, 1d20+14=24, 1d20+11=26), pummeling (2d6+7=16, 2d6+7=13, 2d6+7=14) the count viciously and calling on the magic of his ring. The island air booms as the energy in the ring is unleashed, and the count is slammed with fist and foot, lightning and thunder (1d8+5=12, 5d6=21).

[sblock=Actions]Full attack with silvered weapons, using the lightening and thunderclap of the ring on the last attack as well. The final 21 points are Fortitude save for half, making the total damage (assuming all attacks hit) either 76 or 66.

H'Roosh's wisdom loss brings his AC down to 21 as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23 currently Gnurl is the center of a Gtr Invis Sphr*

Gnurl again fires a charge from his _Wand of Magic Missile_ at the count.
Damage = 17 5d4+5=17


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

Radoon stops moving and uses his lasso to try and trip the count, pulling him off balance and hopefully having the count’s heart land directly on a stake. The rope snares the Count, but he proves to be unnaturally strong. With a sharp jerk he pulls Radoon off balance and maintains his footing. He grins at the old salt, clearly impressed by his audacity. 

Now that there is a breather. Geoffrey will once again raise his voice in prayer and point his finger at the count......."Let the Lords of Light show their mercy and bless thee with the power of their healing" at which point a golden light streams forth from his hand and strikes the count." The ray strikes the Count full on, but he possesses great force of personality and shrugs off some of the power. He clearly suffers from the divine attack.

[sblock=Geoffrey]What a nasty thing to do. Actually, in 3.5 using heal on an undead duplicates the harm spell which does 10 points of damage per level or half with a will save which he made. Still that was enough to hurt him pretty bad.[/sblock]

Zurrik shakes off the feeling of dread and the numbness of spirit that attacks his body and mind. Calling forth his eldritch energy again, his aim is off and the blast hits only sand.

H'Roosh staggers under the horrible effects of the count's assault, shakes his head and launches a counter-attack (1d20+14=24, 1d20+14=24, 1d20+11=26), pummeling (2d6+7=16, 2d6+7=13, 2d6+7=14) the count viciously and calling on the magic of his ring. The island air booms as the energy in the ring is unleashed, and the count is slammed with fist and foot, lightning and thunder. Just as the final blow lands the target seems to vanish into a cloud of smoke.

Gnurl prepares to again fire a charge from his Wand of Magic Missile at the count, but his target seems to evaporate. He instead blasts the Count's nephew. The missiles rip into him and leave another cloud of smoke in their wake. 

Whirling about in search of new threats you are surprised by the sound of clapping. The old orc huntsman stands on the rocks above you clapping softly. The sound is echoed by another half-dozen or so orc beaters standing about you. There weapons are sheathed. The Huntsman speaks up, "Bravo gentlemen. The Count will be so pleased. He so rarely finds a worthy collection of adversaries these days. You are to be commended. It has been some years since I have seen him bested. I bow in honor of your superior skills, tactics and magic. If you will join me, I will give you breakfast and your prize as your crewmen are freed. Would you be so good as to accompany me back to the main house?" He turns as if to depart.

OOC: Wow, you guys really did a number on my poor psychic vampires. Guess I should have made them tougher or maybe have given the Count a niece as well? Nice job.

Str. Check (1d20+7=16) 

Will Save (1d20+11=28) vs. heal.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

Gnurl dismisses his _Greater Invisibility Sphere_.  "What the f*** just happened?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh stands down from the combat and looks around to his companions - making sure they are OK and checking their reactions to the Huntsman's words. "Well, shall we accompany him? It seems the Count is ready to live up to his end of the bargain."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon will collect his daggers and rope and move toward Geoffrey, patting him on the back, "Thanks buddy.  This fight would have gone much differently if you had not been here."  Radoon will then make his rounds to H'Roosh, Zurrick and Gnurl making sure each is OK and giving each his thanks and praise for a job well done.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

Geoffrey will simply nod at Radoon, to tired to to much more....he will see to healing  the party so that should something bad happen they will at least be at full strenght.

Deeply dissatisfied that the count was not killed, Geoffrey will honor th bargin and let it go feeling that it was somewhat stilted in that he an his companions were being forced to fight to the death wheras the count had hedged his bet...


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

OOC:  Unless I have totally missed something, Gnurl is only down 3hp, but he would be most grateful to Geoffrey for a _Cure Light_.... 

On second thought, Gnurl will just expend one charge from his _Healing Belt_ to heal 2d8 hp of damage. 2d8=13 2d8=13

So Gnurl's all back at full!


----------



## Lou (Aug 29, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 40/54 (66) AC 25 (T15/FF23) Con 12/14*

Zurrik teleports down to the sand, looking inquisitively at the orcs above.

OOC:  Zurrik is down 2 CON points and 26 hp total.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

By the time you reach the manor the sun is rising. The orcs produce a simple breakfast of bacon, eggs, bread and cheese with coffee, which they serve you on a large table on the back deck. The orcs eat along side you. Their leader says to Geoffrey, "Your men are being fed too. They'll be along shortly. I assure you we've taken good care of them." Then he addresses you all. "The Count normally rewards his successful foes with a bit of the spoils from previous hunts. He has a pretty fine collection." After breakfast he leads you to a stoutly constructed outbuilding. He makes several mystical passes with his hands and speaks words under his breath just out of your hearing before opening an impressive collection of locks. The windowless building is lit by several everburning torches and glowing magical weapons as well as the reflected gleam of gems and jewelry. "Please select any one item that you like each. He's had most of this stuff evaluated and tagged to let you know what it is." As you look at the impressive collection it becomes clear that the Count and his people have been very successful hunters over the years. Many of the items appear to be of Elven or even more exotic make suggesting that he has traveled widely.

OOC: You may each pick one magic item, object 'd art, gem or piece of jewelry worth up to 12,501 gp. Any reasonable source will do.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

Gnurl looks all around, trying his best to see items hanging high up on the walls, but not having any luck.  Then, he says, "Hello!  What's this?"  He has spied a wand that has been tucked into a crack in the wall down near the floor.  Pulling the wand free, he sees that it bears a tag that says, _Eternal Wand of Lightning Bolt._ "Oh, yes, this will do nicely," he says as he tucks the wand into his _Handy Haversack_.


[sblock=Eternal Wand, 3rd level spell]This item has a value of 11,000 gp (according to the table on page 261 of MIC) and is described on page 159 of the Magic Item Compendium. CL is 5.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

Geoffrey will look thru the store house and pick one of the most interesting objects of elven make.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> Pulling the wand free, he sees that it bears a tag that says, _Eternal Wand of Lightning Bolt._




OOC: So, two 5d6 lightning bolts a day eh? Not too shabby. I never noticed that particular toy before.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Geoffrey will look thru the store house and pick one of the most interesting objects of elven make.




OOC: Did you have something specific in mind?


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: So, two 5d6 lightning bolts a day eh? Not too shabby. I never noticed that particular toy before.



My thoughts exactly.  I thought that you were an expert on the MIC?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I thought that you were an expert on the MIC?




So did I, but there is a lot of stuff in that book. Hard to keep up with it all.


----------



## Lou (Aug 30, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik looks carefully for armor and weapon crystals and items that grant bonuses to initiative, like a belt of battle.

OOC: I'm still thinking. I might take a permanent wand of cure serious wounds.  Any warlock-specific items found?


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> So did I, but there is a lot of stuff in that book. Hard to keep up with it all.



Maybe I'd better take a little more time before I settle on an item.  Gnurl is now intrigued by other sights in the room.  _"Surely,"_ he thinks, _"I can do better that a pedestrian Wand of Lightning Bolt_!"  After all, it's so much like his other stand-by item, the _Wand of Magic Missile_.

After all, Gnurl can make that item himself!! 

[sblock=Lou]Hey, I missed your big 1,000th post recently!  Congrats![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> Maybe I'd better take a little more time before I settle on an item.




As Gnurl continues his search a spear tumbles from a rack and very nearly pins him to the floor. He pales as he reads the tag.

[sblock=Tag]SKEWER-OF-GNOMES [RELIC]
Price (Item Level): 9,302 gp (12th)
Body Slot: — (held)
Caster Level: 20th
Aura: Strong; (DC 25) evocation
Activation: —
Weight:  4 lb.
This spear has an ornate bone head carved to resemble a skull with its mouth open in scream. Its shaft is set with long spikes, a the base is shod with a metal tip molded
the shape of a skull.
Carried primarily by kobold heroes these spears were designed to be true to their name. When you carry a skewer-of-gnomes, it functions as a Small +1 gnome bane spear if you are lawful evil, lawful neutral, or neutral evil.
Relic Power: If you have established the proper divine
connection, the spear also gains the unholy property (DMG 226 and reveals its quasisentience and abilities to you. A skewer-of-gnomes automatically sets itself against a charge, attacking and dealing double damage whenever a foe charges you. This attack uses your highest base 
attack bonus and all relevant modiﬁers, just as if you were making an attack of opportunity.
  To use the relic power, you must worship Kurtulmak and either sacriﬁce a 5th-level divine spell slot or have the 
True Believer feat and at least 9 HD. 
Lore: The ﬁrst four skewers-of-gnomes were created for the kings of the most powerful kobold tribes by weaponsmiths working in cooperation with Kurtulmak’s clergy. 
Since then, the secret of their manufacture has been passed down from parent to child and is known to only a handful of kobold weaponmakers (Knowledge [religion] DC 20).
 Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Sanctify Relic, unholy blight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

Lou said:


> Zurrik looks carefully for armor and weapon crystals and items that grant bonuses to initiative, like a belt of battle.
> 
> OOC: I'm still thinking. I might take a permanent wand of cure serious wounds.  Any warlock-specific items found?




Zurrik discovers that the collection includes a belt of battle. 

OOC: Warlocks can benefit from the various meta-magic rods and any items that boost ranged spells. Seems like their was a rod in complete mage that allows you to gain an extra eldritch blast shape power like three times a day. You are no doubt familiar with the Warlcock's Scepter and the Chasuble of Fell power.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay, we are way over 1,000 posts here so I'm forking to a new thread. Please move all future posts there:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264417-island-empire-part-iv-face-lich.html#post4915551


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

No MIC here but could some one email a pdf of it..

Geoffrey is happy with the elven made item...(he will leave it up to the dm to pick something appropriate..either magical or non magical.)


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - I'll try and pick something in the next couple days.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool. I'm sure you'll find something interesting for Radoon. Please note that we've move to a new thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264417-island-empire-part-iv-face-lich.html#post4915551


----------

